# 4+ Race



## mycube (Oct 8, 2012)

Together with asportking I decided to start a new race-thread with all big cubes 4+ in it.

*The 4+ RACE*​
Anyone is welcome to join, there are absolutely no requirements to join... except knowing how to solve big cubes.

Please do not use your own scrambles, please use the scrambles I list on this thread for said round

We will be using the Ao5 system for 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, where you complete 5 solves, remove the best and worst times, then average the remaining three. DNF counts as worst and 2x DNF is a DNF Average. For 8x8x8 we use mean of 3.


Good luck for everyone 

I will post the first round the next few minutes


----------



## mycube (Oct 8, 2012)

*Round 1*​
*5x5x5​*
1. Rw2 Uw2 F' D' Bw' L R2 U2 Fw' F' U' Bw2 Rw D' Dw2 B Rw2 U2 Lw2 F' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Fw Lw2 R2 B' Bw' Fw Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw' L Uw2 B Fw Uw2 F' U' Rw2 Bw' Dw' L Uw' U2 B F2 Rw U L Dw' B2 F2
2. D2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 B Fw' Dw2 U2 Lw' R' U2 B Rw2 B2 F Rw' Bw' Dw B' Rw Uw' R' D Uw L' D2 F2 R' D Bw R' F' Lw2 F Uw U Lw Bw2 U2 F2 Dw U Rw' Dw Bw' D Fw' Lw' Fw Dw' Lw2 Uw2 F R2 Bw Fw' Dw2 B Bw'
3. Uw2 Bw Fw' L Rw F' Dw2 B2 L2 Uw Rw' Bw Lw Rw' F Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw2 L Uw Bw Fw R2 Uw2 Lw F2 U' R' D2 F' Uw Lw R' B' Bw' U' B Rw Fw D' Dw2 R' D' F2 Rw B2 Bw' D' Fw F R2 Uw' L' Fw2 F' Dw R2 Uw' Rw'
4. Bw D' Dw' Fw' F' D B Uw Fw' D Dw2 Bw' R' Bw' Rw B Bw Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw Rw R' D' R' Bw' Dw' Lw2 Dw Bw2 D Uw B' F2 U F' U Bw' F D2 Uw' Lw Bw F2 Uw U' Rw2 F' D' L2 Uw U' B' Dw2 Uw Lw' R' F2 Rw2 R
5. R' D Dw Uw' U F2 U' Fw Dw Rw2 F Rw R' U R2 Dw F' L2 Rw Dw' Rw2 B' Bw2 F Lw U2 B2 Fw R' D' Rw D2 Dw Lw D2 Fw2 L2 R D2 F D Fw2 F2 R2 U' Lw2 Rw' Dw Bw F2 D' B2 Dw Bw' Fw F2 L2 U2 B' L2

*6x6x6​*
1. 2D2 2L2 B2 3U2 3R 3U F2 3R' F U2 2F L' 2U' L' 3F' 3R' 3F2 L2 2L U2 2B' L2 3R2 2R2 B2 U B 3F L 3R R2 3U 3F D2 2L 3U 2L' 3F2 3U U' R' 3F' 2U' 2R R2 2D2 3U B L' U 3R2 B 2D' 2L B' 2F L 2R 3F2 U' B 2B' F' 2L' 2U' R B2 2F2 2U 2R
2. B' 2F' 2R' 2F' 2R' 2U2 F 2L 3U2 R2 3F U' 3F 3U2 U2 R' D 2D' 2U' 2L' 2B2 F2 2U2 2R' D' 2D' U' 3R2 D 2D' 3F' 2L' R2 2B' 2L' R' F' 3R U R' B2 2B R' 2F2 R 2B 3R2 2D2 L2 2D2 U2 F' 3U' 2F L' R 2F 2L' U2 R2 2F2 2U2 2B' D 3U2 U2 3F2 2F2 3R2 R2
3. 2R2 R' 3F' 3U' L2 2F2 3U 2L 2U 2B 2L 3U2 R2 3F' 2F' F' 2U2 F R' D 3R R F2 3U2 2B' D' B 2B' 2D 3U' 3F2 U2 R' 2F' R' 3F' D' 2U 2R 2F U' R' B2 3U2 2L' U2 2L2 2R' D2 3F2 3U2 2B2 2U' B' D' 3R' R' 2F' U' L2 2U' B' D' 2D' 2L 3R2 R' D' 2U2 3F'
4. 2D 3U' 2U2 L2 B' 2F' 2D2 2U F 2U' 2R' R 3F 3U 2F2 D' R2 3F' U2 3F D' 2B 2D 2R R' 3F2 3U2 F2 2R R' U' F D 2U' R' 2D2 3U2 B2 F' 2L D' 3U U 2B 3F2 D 2D' U 3F' 3R2 3U 2U 2R2 2B2 2U2 2B 2D' U2 2L' 3U 3R' U F' 2U 2B 2F 2D' U 2F F'
5. 2U' R' D' U' B2 2B 3F2 2L2 F 3R2 3F2 2U' B2 2F F' 3R' F' D2 U R2 3U' 3R2 B U 2L2 U L' 2L 2R R' 2U2 3F2 2F' F' 2D' 2B' D' B F R' 2B2 3F F2 3U 2R2 3U2 2U' B2 2B2 3U 2U 3R2 2R 3U U' 3R' 2B F' 2D U2 L B2 D2 B' 2B 3U' 3R 3F F D2

*7x7x7​*
1. D 2B' F2 3R' D 2F2 3L 3U2 2U2 U2 B' 3B' U2 2F U2 2L2 2D 3D 3R F2 2R2 R2 B2 2D 2L2 3R 2R' R F2 D' 2B2 3D' 2L' F R2 B' 3F L2 2B 2R2 2U2 2B L2 D2 2D 3U' B2 F' 2D2 F2 D' L2 3U L2 D' 3D' 3L 3R2 2B2 3B2 F2 3R2 R2 2B 3L R' 3B 3F2 3D' 3B' 3F' 2U 2L 2B' D' B2 2D 3D 3F' 3U2 F2 R2 3F 2F' 3R 2B' D' L2 B 3F' D 2R' 3F F 2R' 3D2 3U' U F' 3U'
2. F' 2U' F U2 F R 2B2 2F2 D' U2 3L2 3B 2F' 3L F 3D2 3U' 2U2 3B R2 B 3B L' 3B L' 3D L2 R2 2B2 3U' U 3L B L2 3B 2R 3B2 L2 2L' 3R' R F2 2L B2 3F' 2D2 3D2 2U' 3L B' 2B2 2F2 L' B' F 2L2 3U2 2L D' R 3B' 3U' R2 2D2 L 2R2 3F' 3R 2R2 R2 3F' L 3L2 3R' U 3L 3U' B2 F2 U2 2L' F' L' 3B2 2F2 F 2D 3F' 2U 3F2 3D2 B2 2F D' 2D' B2 L' 2R' 3B2 2F
3. D 2D2 R 2B' 2D' 3F 2D2 3F 2R2 2B' 3F2 2F2 3L2 R U' 2L2 3F2 F' 2U2 L' B2 3D2 3R F2 L' 3F2 3R 2D' 3F' D L2 B' 3D2 2U2 2R' F 2D2 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R R' F2 2L2 2R' B2 3L' 2R' 3U' 2L 3R' D' 3U' U2 L 2B 2L' 2F' 3D 3U2 3R R' D' 3U 2U2 2B2 D2 2U 2L' B' 2F2 2U2 U 3R2 2B' 2D' 3R' 2F2 2U2 2R2 D' F' R' 2U2 3L D 2B' F' 3L2 2R' 3B L B 3F2 2F 3D2 3U' 2U 3L2 3F2
4. 3B2 F 3R' 2R' 3F2 L2 R2 2U' 3L' 2B2 2R B 3B 3D2 U' 3B 2U' L' R2 3D2 L' 3L2 R D' 3U 2R' R 2D 3D2 3R2 F' 3D2 2F D' 3B' L' 2R 3F2 D2 3R2 R2 U' 2B D' 3U2 2R2 R' 3D2 3U' 2B2 L2 2L2 2R2 2D 2R2 3U' 2F F L2 2B2 2L2 U 2L' 2B' L' 2R 3F2 2U' B2 3B' L 3L' 2B 2L 3R' 3F' 2F F2 R2 2D' 3D2 3U2 2U' U 2B2 3F' L2 3L2 3F L' D' B' D 2U B2 3U 2U 2R' F L2
5. 3U' 2R D2 2L2 3R 2U2 3L2 B' 2D' 2L 2B2 3L 2F2 U 2L2 3R 3B2 2U2 L2 2R' 3B' 2F2 F2 2U' 3R2 R' U' 2B 2F F 2L' B 3B 2R2 3D2 2U' 3F2 U2 3L' 2F 3R2 3U 2L 2D 3R 2F' F' 2U L' U2 2R' B2 2R' 3F F2 2U2 3B' L2 3B 2L' 2D' 3D 3F2 2D2 2B' 3B 2F 3U 3B2 R B' F2 3L2 D B2 3F2 L' 3D 2U 2B2 2L2 B' 2B2 2L2 3L' 3D B 2F2 2L2 3L' R' 2B' 3B U 2B2 3D2 R2 3D2 3R2 3U2

*8x8x8​*
1. 4B2 3F' U' 4B' 4L 2D' 2L' 2U2 B 2U' U' 3L' 3R' 4U2 2F' 2L' 4D2 2L 2D2 4U2 3U B2 3U 3F2 L 3F2 2L' B' D 4L2 4D2 3U2 2F' 3L2 3U U 3F' 3D' 2R' B' 2D2 F 2U2 B 2B2 3F 2L' 3B2 4L' 2F2 D 4U 2L R 4U' 2L 4R' 3F2 4D' 3B' 4U' F 2L2 D 3F' L2 3R' R 3D 4F2 2U' B L 3D 4R' 3F' 3L' 4L' 4R 4B2 R' 2B' 3F' 4L' 4F' 2D' B 2B 3D' 3R' 3D2 B' 4U 2R' 4D B2 4U2 4F' 4L 4R2 3R' R2 4F2 D2 2D 3D 4D2 R 2F L 2L' 2R' 4U' 2B F' 2U2 R' D 2U2 U'	
2. F2 R' 3F' 3D2 4L2 3U 3F L' 4L 2R 3D 3L2 4R 2R 4F 3D' 3L' 4B2 D 2L2 R U F' 2D' B 3U2 3B L' D' 2D 3L' 4U 4F2 2R' 2D' 4D2 4U2 3U' U' 3R 4F2 2R2 4D2 2U 2F2 U2 4F 4U' U' 3L 3B U2 L2 R2 4F' 3D2 4L' 3R R2 4B 3D' 3L' D' L' 4B2 4D' 3B2 4B' F2 U2 3B 4U B 2B2 2F2 4U F' 3D2 2B2 3B2 4F2 2F 4D 2B' 3R 2F' 2D L2 2L' F' 4D' 4U 2R 3F2 4L 2R' B2 3B2 3D 3B2 D2 4U 2L' 2D' R2 2D2 4D 4R 3R2 2B 3R B2 4L2 3U' 3L F' 3L 4R' U 4B'	
3. B' 3B 4R' 2R B' R2 3B U' R 2F2 4D2 3R' B' U 2B 3B' 3F2 3D B 4B 3F' 3R' 4U' 3U2 U2 L 2R' R2 3B' F L 3F' L 4D2 3B' 4D U 2F 3R2 2B' 3R2 2B2 4F' 4L 4R' 3R B' 2R D U 2R' U' 4L2 R2 D' 3R' 3B 4R' 4D2 2U' 4F' 2F' 2U2 3R' 2B2 2D 2U2 2R' B2 3F2 F' 4L 4D 3L 2D 4F2 F' 4U 2U' 2B 2R U2 2B 2L2 3R2 R' 2U2 4F 3U2 4R' D2 3F2 3L2 4L' 3R2 U2 2R2 3D 2R' 2D' 4R' 2R' 4B2 D' 2U2 2R R' 2U2 3B 4U 3B' 2R2 4D L2 2D F 2R 4D2 2L' 2D


Good luck everyone!


----------



## KCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

Lets do this:
5x5
6x6
7x7:4:30.77, 4:25.01, 4:42.84, 4:22.86, 4:21.58=4:26.21 lol PB, previous pb was 4:43 
8x8:9:39.68, 9:28.29, DNF(3:59.70)=DNF I was doing good until I had an explosion on that third solve


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 8, 2012)

Round 1

5x5 : 2:03.95, 1:58.93, DNF(2:23.74), 2:01.02, 2:01.48 = 2:02.15

6x6 : 4:33.71, 4:42.87, 4:17.85, 4:36.10, 4:42.58 = 4:37.46


----------



## mycube (Oct 10, 2012)

5x5: 1:36.83 1:44.88 (1:51.66) (1:21.83) 1:40.53 = 1:40.75
6x6: (3:24.36) 3:24.00 3:18.58 3:19.19 (3:09.22) = 3:20.59
7x7: 4:55.30 4:51.19 (4:41.52) (4:56.18) 4:44.96 = 4:50.48
8x8: 7:48.46 7:56.33 7:47.30 = 7:50.70


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

5x5: 1:45.33
1:41.92, 1:47.06, 1:43.68, 1:45.26, 1:50.62
Ehh...
6x6: 3:13.26
2:42.28, 3:31.54, 3:25.07, 3:06.33, 3:08.39
Damnit...
7x7: 4:59.01
5:21.78, 4:53.06, 4:54.03, 5:01.16, 5:01.84

You should have made this the 4+ race because the 4x4 race is dead.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 14, 2012)

5x5:
3:23.40, 3:30.11, 3:12.07, 3:16.92, 3:06.47=*3:17.46*


----------



## AndersB (Oct 15, 2012)

5x5: 1:59.21, 2:16.67, 2:05.66, 1:56.91, 2:05.83 = 2:03.57


----------



## mycube (Oct 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> You should have made this the 4+ race because the 4x4 race is dead.



Yeah i thought about it. I am just waiting for the answer of Selkie 


*Results for Round 1*​
*5x5x5​*1. 1:40.75 mycube
2. 1:45.33 emolover
3. 2:02.15 NevinsCPH
4. 2:03.57 AndersB
5. 3:17.46 Thunderbolt

*6x6x6​*1. 3:13.26 emolover
2. 3:20.59 mycube
3. 4:37.46 NevinsCPH

*7x7x7​*1. 4:26.21 KCuber
2. 4:50.48 mycube
3. 4:59.01 emolover

*8x8x8​*1. 7:50.70 mycube
2. DNF KCuber

*Round 2*​
*5x5x5​*
1. L' D' Dw2 Uw' U' B D F2 Lw D Dw2 F R2 Bw Dw F' L Rw Fw U' Rw Uw2 F2 Lw2 B2 D L Lw' B' D' L Lw2 Rw R2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 B' F2 R' Uw2 U Rw2 D Uw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw Lw2 F' Lw' Dw R2 D U Rw2 F'
2. B2 L B2 L Lw2 Uw2 B' Bw Fw D2 B Bw Fw' L2 Fw' U L2 Lw' R Bw L' Lw' R Dw Uw' Rw2 D Bw' Fw2 L2 D2 Bw' Lw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw2 D2 B' Bw F' Lw D Bw D' U2 Bw Fw' Dw2 U' L' Fw D2 Bw2 L Lw2 Fw Rw
3. B' Dw U' B' L' D' Dw2 Bw' R Bw2 L B F R2 Dw Rw2 F' L Rw2 R D2 Fw D2 Dw2 Uw Bw' U F Uw Rw2 B2 Lw B D' R' Dw' F R2 Fw F D Dw U' L2 Uw2 Fw Dw' U Lw' R' Dw2 L2 Bw D' U' L2 U Lw' Fw' F2
4. B Fw' F2 R2 B L2 Rw Uw L' Lw2 U R B2 Dw2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 Lw' U' B2 Bw' R' U2 Lw B Bw2 U' F2 L2 Lw2 R Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw D' L' F2 D' F2 L2 B Bw2 Fw F2 D' Dw Uw2 U' Rw' B2 Dw F' U2 F Lw B
5. R2 D' Dw Rw Fw F' Dw' L' D Rw' D F2 D Fw' R' U2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Uw L Dw U' L Uw' L2 Bw Lw2 Rw D Dw' Bw L2 D' U' B2 Fw2 Lw B Bw R' F' L' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Dw' Rw' Bw2 Fw U Lw' U2 L2 Lw2 Fw F Dw F R2

*6x6x6​*
1. 3F L2 2D' 3U2 2U 2L D 2D' 3U' L' R 3U 2F2 R' B 3F' D2 2D' 2U B2 2B2 D' 3F2 2F2 3U 3R 3U 2F L2 2L R2 D 3R' F2 3R D 2D 2B' 2D U' B' R' 2D' 2B' 2D U' 3F 2R' 2F' 2L D2 2U 3F' 2D2 F 3R 2U' R F 3U 2B2 2D' 3U 3F' 3U2 F2 U' 2L' 2F2 F'
2. D' U 2R2 2B U 2F2 L' U' F 3U2 2U2 2F2 L 2L' B' 2B' 2R' U2 3R2 2F' 2R' 3U R 2B F L2 3F2 2D 2U' 2L' 3R2 2B2 3R' D' 2B2 2L 3R' 2B2 D' 2D' 3U2 2L D 2L2 B' R B' 3R' R2 B 2B F2 L' D2 3U 2U' 2L 2B F2 U2 B' F' 2U U' L2 3R2 D2 2L' U2 2R2
3. 2D L' 2L2 2R2 3F' F2 L 2B2 2D2 2U' 2L2 2D' U2 F L B2 2B2 D 2D' 3U U F2 U' 2R2 D 3U2 3R' 2R2 D' 2D' 2F L R2 2B2 2F2 2D2 2U2 2L 3F' 2D2 U' B 3F L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' U 2L' 2U' B' 2L' 2R2 2D2 2U L2 2D' B L2 B2 3F F D' 2U2 2R2 F2 2U2 B2 U'
4. 2B2 3U2 2F 2U2 2R2 R 2U 2B' 2L D 2D2 2R 2B' R' 3U' B' 3F2 2F' L U 3F' 3R B2 2R2 D R F2 3U R' F' 2D' 2L' D' 2L2 D 3U 3R2 2F 2D2 R' D L' 3U' 2U2 2B' 3R 3F 3R2 2R2 2B 3R 3U' 2F 2U2 R U2 R2 B 2F' 3U2 2B 2R 2D2 R2 2D 3R2 3F' L F 2U'
5. 2B' 3F' F2 3U' U' 2F L 3R' 2R 3F 2L2 3U B 3F 2F2 L 2U' 2F2 2D' F2 2L' D L 2B' 3F D 2L' 2R 3U U' L2 F R' 2D 2B2 D 3F' 2R R2 2F 2D 2U' U2 2L B L 3U B2 2F' R' 3U2 B 2B2 2L' 2R 2F2 2L2 3R2 B 2B' 3F 2D L' 3U2 2B2 D2 U2 2L' 2U2 L

*7x7x7​*
1. 2B' 2R' 3B2 U 3L' 2U2 2L2 3D2 2L2 3D2 L' R2 2D 3U2 R2 2U2 B2 2F' D2 B' 2B2 F 2U2 U R2 3U2 2U U B2 3R2 2B2 L' 2R' B2 2R' 2F' 2L2 F2 2U' 2L2 3L2 2U' B' 3D 3B 2D2 3R2 2R B' 2L2 D2 3B' L 3L D2 2D' 3D' 2R U2 2F' 2R' D2 3R' 2B 2D F' 3R2 B2 R2 3D 2U2 3L2 3D2 B' 3L' B 2B' 2U 3F F' 2U2 2B' 3R U B F' L 2L2 2R 2U' F2 2D2 R 3B2 3L' R' 3F' 2F 2U' F
2. U' 3L 2D' 2B' 2F D 2B2 D' B 3B2 3F' D 3R 2R' 2B' 2R2 R 3D 2L 2R2 3D 2L' 3L' 3U 2U2 B' 3D B2 2B' 3F' R2 B2 3B2 2L' 3L2 3F' D' 3U' 2L' B' 3B' 2R2 B 3B 3F' 2F' D B2 L2 F' R' D2 U2 B' D' B' 3U' 2R2 3B 3D2 3R2 B2 2B U' B 2B 3U2 B2 3F R2 3B' 3F2 L 3L2 3B' 2F2 3D2 2U' 3L2 3B 2R' F' D 2B' D 3L 3B' L 2U2 3B 2L' R2 3B R' 3B L' 2R R' D' 3D
3. 2L2 3R2 3B2 2R2 3U' 2F2 2L2 2F2 3U' 2B2 3B2 3U2 2R 3D 3F2 R D' R F2 D2 2U' 2R' 3F' 3R' R2 D 2F2 3U2 2F2 3D' 3L R' 3B' 2U' 2R 3U' L2 2L2 R' 3F2 2D' 2L' 2D2 3L 3B 3R 3B' D' 3L 3R R2 2U' 3R' 3F D' 3F 3D 2U2 2B' L2 2L2 R F D' 3L2 B U B' 2B2 U' 3B' 3F L 2F' 3L' F' D' 2U' 2F2 2D' 3F F 3L 2D 3D' R' 2B R2 2D F 2L' B' D 3D 2L2 2F 3U' L 2R F'
4. D' B' 3R' 3B' 2F' F R' U 3L' 3R' 2R2 3B D 3D2 B2 F2 3R2 3U2 B L 2D2 2F2 F2 3U' L' B F 2R2 R 3B' L 2L 2U' F' 2L' D' 2U2 2F2 L2 3L2 D2 3F2 2L 3U 3F2 L 3F 3R' 2U' 2B2 2D2 L2 R' 2B2 3B2 R 3D2 L 3L' 3R 2U' 2F' 3R2 3D2 B' 3F' 2R' F2 D 2L 3B' 3L' F' 3U 2B' U' L2 2L 3F2 U' 3L' 2D' 3U 3L 3U 3F' D2 3B 2L' 3B' 3U' 2F 2R2 3U U 3R 2D2 U' 3L2 R
5. B' 3F' 2D B' 3F F 3L 2D 3F' F2 2U 3F 2R 3D2 3U2 R 2B2 L' 2R 3D' 3R2 2F' F' D' 3D' 3B 3D2 U 3F R' B2 2U 2B' 3D2 3L' 2R' R' 3B' 2L2 3L' 2B' 3B2 2F2 L' 2B 3B 3F 2L2 3B2 L2 D2 3U' U 2L2 3L2 R' F 2U2 2B 3R' 3D2 3U B' 3D2 B' F 3U 3L B2 F' 3R 2B U2 2L B2 3F2 2L2 2D 3D U' L' B' F U 2F' 2D' 3U U' 3R' 2U' 2L' 3F' 2U' U2 3F2 2F' 3U' L' D 2U

*8x8x8​*
1. 3R2 R' 3D2 4L2 3R' 2B2 L 4F' 2D 4U 3B 3F 4D2 3L 2U L' 2L' B' 2B' 4B' 3F2 F' 4U' F2 L B2 3D 4D' 4B2 4R F 2R' 3U 3L 4L2 3R2 2D' 4U' 3U' 2B2 3R R 2B2 4D' 4L' 4D' L2 B' 2D 4R2 4U2 2U B' D' 2B 4R2 2R2 4U 2B' 2L' 4L 3B' 2F 2L2 3R2 2D2 4B 3F 2F F D 4D2 4U' 4L' 3R R B 4U 4F' 3R' 3D' 4B 2D2 4L U 2L 3R2 2R 3B2 4R2 B2 3R' 2F2 3U B' 4F' 2L B2 2B2 3B' 3D' 2B2 3R2 B 3D' 4R' 3R' 2R2 R 4D 3B2 U2 2B 2D2 2B 3B' D' U2 3R 2R'	
2. F' 4L2 2D' 2B2 F' 2D' 3D 4U F 4D' 2L2 3D' 2F F' 2L' 4B 3U' 3B 4R2 4D 2U' U2 4L 2R2 4U 4R2 4U2 B' 3D 3B' 4B2 4D F2 4R 2R' R B' 2B' 3D' B' 4R2 2U B2 4D' 4U' 3B F 4R R 3B2 4F 3D U L 3R2 3F2 3D' 4R 2B' 3R2 U 4R 3D 4L R' B2 2R2 D 2U2 B' 3F' 3D2 3U' 2B 4L 2F 4L2 4B2 L2 4R' 2U B 3B 2F2 3D 4R' 4F' 3L' 4D 2U 4R2 2U2 3R' R' 4F' U 3L 3R' 4D' 4F2 2U2 4L 2R2 2D U 4B' 2R2 4D2 3B2 3L' 2U' 3B2 3L2 2F 3U2 3R 2D2 4D2 3R2 2B	
3. U2 4L' 2R' 2U' 4R2 4D' 4R' 3R2 2R 2B2 D 3U2 2U2 L' 3R2 4F 3L2 3B2 L B 4D B' 4R 2F2 2U 2R 2D' 2U 4F2 4D' 3U2 4F2 4D2 4B 4R' 2B' 4F L' B 2B 2F2 4L' 4R 4D' 4U' 3L 3D2 B 4F' U 3L' 4R2 2D L2 B2 3U' 4F' 3D2 2U2 L2 4R2 3R2 D 2D 3D2 3R2 3B2 4F' 4D' L2 R2 B 4D2 B2 R' 3F F 4U2 2L 3R2 4F2 L' 3R2 2U2 B' 4L' 2R 2B' R' 2F2 F2 L2 2U U2 F2 R 4U2 3U 2U2 2L2 3L' B' 3U' 2B 4B 4U2 4F' R' 4B 3F2 3D L2 2L' U2 L 4R' R 4D' 3U' 4R2


Good luck everyone!


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2012)

mycube said:


> Yeah i thought about it. I am just waiting for the answer of Selkie



If he doesn't answer in a few days just message Mike asking him to change the title.

6x6: 2:58.82
3:03.06, 2:47.59, 3:15.28, 2:53.30, 3:00.10
PB I think and it was the only sub 3 average in the entire session. 

8x8: 8:20.57
8:21.49, 8:20.09, 8:20.12
Dat consistency.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 16, 2012)

5x5
1:53.70, 2:18.22, 2:04.53, 1:56.34, 2:10.66 = 2:03.84

6x6 
4:24.93, 4:47.83, 4:16.26, 4:22.22, 4:55.74 = 4:31.66
Last solve was a potential sub 4:10 solve, then pop. FML.

7x7
7:11.71, 7:40.11, 6:44.77, 7:02.40, 6:27.12 = 6:59.63
PB single and first sub 7 avg ever.


----------



## mycube (Oct 19, 2012)

5x5x5: 1:42.47 (1:46.03) 1:45.68 1:41.86 (1:32.34) = 1:43.34
6x6x6: 3:13.15 3:12.65 3:09.65 (3:23.80) (3:08.96) = 3:11.82
7x7x7: (4:52.52) 4:47.77 4:44.59 4:26.50 (4:24.44) = 4:39.62
8x8x8: 7:48.03 7:10.41 7:42.94 = 7:33.79


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 20, 2012)

*5x5x5*: 2:31.44, 2:35.53, 2:19.36, (2:08.42), (2:50.22) = *2:28.78*


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 20, 2012)

I like big cubes (despite the fact I suck at them).
However, in this round I've beaten all single and avg/mean PB's (in 7x7x7 every attempt was a PB).

5x5x5: *2:49.09*
2:27.83, 2:42.96, DNF(2:53.81), 2:43.67, 3:00.64

6x6x6: *6:19.60*
6:51.04, 5:53.17, 6:44.15, 5:56.76, 6:17.89

7x7x7: *10:23.71*
11:10.73, 10:48.50, 10:38.08, 9:44.56, 9:31.46

8x8x8: *16:38.54*
17:39.24, 16:13.45, 16:02.94


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 21, 2012)

7x7-* 6:53.09*
1.	6:56.11
2. (6:31.50)
3.	6:47.77
4. (7:09.86)
5.	7:00.23
Pop on the second solve

5x5- *2:57.93*
1.	2:55.14
2.	2:51.38
3. (3:12.69)
4.	3:04.96
5. (2:45.47)

6x6-* 4:46.74*
1.	(5:09.29)
2. 4:48.94
3. 4:35.90
4. (4:32.81)
5. 4:46.78


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 21, 2012)

*Round 2*
5x5
3:01.52, 3:25.54, 2:54.49, 2:55.69, 2:46.08=*2:57.23*


----------



## mycube (Oct 22, 2012)

*Results for Round 2*​
*5x5x5​*1. 1:43.34 mycube
2. 2:03.84 NevinsCPH
3. 2:28.78 FaLoL
4. 2:49.09 DrKorbin
5. 2:57.23 Thunderbolt
6. 2:57.93 NBcuber

*6x6x6​*1. 2:58.82 emolover
2. 3:11.82 mycube
3. 4:31.66 NevinsCPH
4. 4:46.74 NBcuber
5. 6:19.60 DrKorbin

*7x7x7​*1. 4:39.62 mycube
2. 6:53.09 NBcuber
3. 6:59.63 NevinsCPH
4. 10:23.71 DrKorbin

*8x8x8​*1. 7:33.79 mycube
2. 8:20.57 emolover
3. 16:38.54 DrKorbin

*Round 3*​
*4x4x4​*
1. Uw2 B2 D2 Uw F' L' B D' Uw2 L2 Uw' F2 Uw Rw' U B' F2 R' Fw' F2 L2 Fw2 U2 L2 B' Uw2 R' B2 F R' F2 Uw B' Uw' U2 F2 Uw U2 L2 Rw'
2. Rw Uw2 Fw' U Rw Fw' F D Rw' Fw2 F' L2 Rw U' B L R B Fw F' L' R' B F U2 R2 Uw2 U Rw D Uw' L' D2 B Uw' F2 U F R D
3. Fw2 D2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw' R U B2 F L' R Uw' F2 Uw U' Fw' Rw' R2 D2 L2 F' L R2 F D Rw' Fw2 D' Uw B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F D' R2 U' F2
4. B F D Uw Rw2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 Uw U' F2 Uw' Rw B' D' Fw' R2 D Fw2 F' U2 F L D' U2 L U Rw' U2 L2 B2 L B' L' F' D Uw' R'
5. Rw U B' Fw2 U2 Fw Rw2 F U2 Rw2 U2 B L2 Rw Fw' Rw' Fw' U R2 F' L Rw Uw' F R2 Fw F2 L Rw D U' L2 Rw2 R2 B D Uw' L' F2 R2

*5x5x5​*
1. L' Rw2 Dw B F' U' Bw' F' Lw2 D U2 B F2 U2 Rw' R B' Fw' Dw' F R2 Bw2 U' Lw2 B Rw' D' Lw B' Bw2 F2 L D' Rw' D U2 B Bw U L2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Lw' Dw2 B' D2 L' Lw' Fw' R' Bw Fw F' U L' Fw F2 Lw' Uw
2. Uw L Lw2 Rw' F Uw Bw Fw D Rw2 R F2 D Dw' F' Dw2 L2 F2 Uw Fw2 L' F2 D2 Rw' D' Fw Uw F Lw' U Rw2 R Bw' F Dw2 L' Fw D U2 B Rw2 F' L Dw2 U Bw2 Dw R2 Uw' L Uw2 B Bw2 Rw2 Uw F Lw2 Uw' B Uw
3. D2 Lw Fw Lw' Bw Rw2 U B' Bw Dw2 Bw U' Bw' Lw' Rw Fw2 Dw U' F U' Bw' Lw2 Rw' U' R2 F' L2 Fw2 F2 D2 B Fw' F D2 Dw' Fw' Rw' R' Bw2 U B' F2 Lw R2 Fw2 U F2 L Dw2 Lw2 R' Fw Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Dw Lw Rw2
4. Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U' F R' B Bw' U2 R Dw' Rw' D' Bw F2 L Uw2 L2 Dw' U' L' R2 B2 D2 Dw' Uw2 B' Dw L' Uw2 Bw' F L' F2 D2 F Dw L Rw B Bw' F' D2 Uw' R D2 Lw2 B F' U' R D' Lw B Bw2 Fw' Rw B' L' R2
5. Rw D' Dw2 Uw' Rw' B2 L Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' Rw2 D2 U2 F2 Lw' Fw F' Uw U' Lw2 F2 D Lw2 Dw L2 Rw U' Fw F L' F2 R Dw' Uw2 U2 F Lw2 Bw' D' Fw F' Dw2 B Bw2 L2 R Dw2 Uw2 R' D2 Uw Rw R' Fw2 F2 L2 D' L F'

*6x6x6​*
1. 2U F 3R B2 L2 3R2 2R2 R B' L' B' 3F' 2U2 F' D2 3F' 2F' 2D 2L2 2D 2B2 3R 2U 2L2 R2 3U' U 2L R B 2B 3F2 2F' 2U2 U' L F L' D' 2B2 2U L' R 2F' 2U2 U' 3F D 3U R' 3F' 2D2 B 2R' D2 2B2 2F2 3R 2F2 2D2 2L 2R' D 2D2 2U 2B2 2F D' 2D2 F'
2. L 3R2 D 2U2 R U2 B 2F 2U R F 2R 3F2 2L2 3U' L2 U2 3R2 B2 2R 2U' B' 2F2 F D2 2B2 U 3R2 3U U R' U2 3R' R 2D 2L2 B 2L' B2 F' D2 B 2B2 3F2 2F' L 3R' D' 2U2 3F' 3R2 3U 2F D' B 3F F' U 2R 2F 2L2 D' 3U2 B 2B 3F' 2D' L 2D U
3. L 3R 2R' 2B 2F2 L 3U 3F D' 3R' D2 3R B2 D' 2B2 U' 2R2 3U L' 3R' 2R' B' 2F' 2U 2B D2 2U 2B2 U2 B 3R2 B F 2L' D' 2L U' B L 2L2 R2 2U' L' D L 3U 2U B' 2D2 2R2 3U' U' 2R 2D' 2U' 2L 2U 3F' U2 L' 2F2 U' L 2D' 3U2 2F2 F 2L' 2R 2U'
4. 2B' F2 R D2 3U2 2U2 2B 3F 2L' D F U 3F2 F' U 2L' 2R' 3F2 U F' 2L2 3F' 2R2 3F' 3R B2 2D' 3U' 3F U R2 3F2 D 2D 2U' U2 L' 2R 2U2 U2 2B' 2F U' R2 2F' D U2 2R2 3U' 2L' 2B F2 L' 2R R 3F2 2U 3R 2F U 2L' R 2B2 F2 2U' 2B2 F' D 3U U2
5. B2 U 2L' 2B D 3U2 2U2 3R2 U 3F' 2D2 2R2 3F L' 3F2 3R R' D2 2D 2B' D' 2D2 U' 3R 2D 2L 3U2 R2 2B' 3F 2F2 F 3R2 2D2 F 2U' 2L' 3R2 2R2 U' B2 3U' L' 2L 2R 2D L' 3F' D 3F2 F' L 3R2 R' 2F D' 3U' 2U' L2 3R2 2F L2 R B' L U' 3F' 2F2 F 3U'

*7x7x7​*
1. 3F2 3L' F R' 3F' 2F F L 2B2 2L 3L' D2 3L2 R2 2D U2 L' 2L 3L 2R' D 2L' 2B' 2R2 2B' 2F2 D 3D 2U 2B 3B2 3F' F2 U L 2L2 B F' 3L 3F 3L2 2U 3F' L2 2L2 2R' B' 2B2 2F 3L2 2R' 2B 2F2 2L R' B2 2B 3B' 2D2 3U2 B D' 3R2 3D F2 3L' 2F2 3R2 3B2 2L R 2B' 3F2 2F' U2 3L U L' 2R 3B' 3U' B' F' 2U 3L2 2F2 2R2 2U2 3B' 3R D' 2U2 2L' 3L R 2D' 2F2 F2 2D R
2. B2 3L' 3F2 2R' 3F2 2U' 3L' 3B 3R' 3B 3D L2 3D L2 2L 2R' B2 2L 3D' R2 2B' 2L R2 3U2 2U U2 B' 2D2 3R D 2D2 3B2 3L2 F' 3U 2U R 2D 3D2 U L 2F' D' 2D2 U' 2L2 2R2 3B 2D L' R2 F 2L2 B 3B' 3R2 R2 3D' 2U' 2L2 3F U' 3F' 3U' 2U B 2F2 2D' B2 F' 2L' 3L 2R 2B2 2L' U B' 2D2 3R' 2R' 2F' 3D 2F' R2 3B2 2D 2U 2L' 2D B2 3F2 R' 2D2 F2 3R2 2B' 2U2 2F 3L' R'
3. D' 3D' 2R2 3F F' 2D' 3U2 2L 3B2 3R' D' 2U U 3R2 F2 2L' 2R' D' 3D 3U' U2 B 2L2 3L' 3R 2R 3F D' 3R2 R' D2 F2 U 3B' 3U 3B' 3F L' 2L2 3R 3B2 2L' 3L' 2U 3L' 2F' 3U2 2R 3F2 R D' 2U U2 B2 2D' 3F' D2 3U2 B' F2 3D' 2B' L2 3L' 3U U 2B 3L 3R 2F F2 D U2 B 3D' 3U2 3L 3R2 2R 2D' B' 2B' 3U2 R2 D U2 3F' 3R 2D' 3F 3D' 3L 3R2 2B2 3B L2 2R' 2B' 2R F'
4. B' 2B' 3F2 2L 3R' 3D' 3L' R2 2D2 2B 2D 3B 2L' 3D' 2R2 B2 2F2 2D2 3R2 2F2 L' B' U2 2L 2B2 2R F' 3L2 B2 3D B D2 3U 3B 3L' 2D' 3R' 2F2 2D2 U2 B2 3B 2U' F 3L2 2R2 2D 3D U2 2R' 3U2 U2 R2 3F2 2F R U 2B 3L U 2F' 2D U F' 3D2 3R' 2D2 3U' 2B' F2 D2 3F 3R' 3F2 3D 3B2 U2 R' 2U' 3F F2 3U' R' 3B2 3F2 2R' 3D F2 D 3L 3F2 2L' F' 3U L' 2F2 3U' L2 2F F'
5. 3R2 B2 3R U' 2F' 2D' 2R' B 3B F' U' L 3L U' 2B2 L2 2L 2R' 2B' 2L' 2U' 2B F2 L' 2D 2B 2L2 D2 2D' 2U2 U' R' 2F D' U2 3F2 2F2 2R2 3F' 2D2 2U 3F2 2D' 3F' 3L B F2 3R2 2R' R 3D' 3U2 R D' 3B 3F2 F2 D 2R2 D2 2F2 3U2 L' D2 3U' 3R' 2B' 3B2 2F2 D2 2D' 3D' 3U2 2U2 B2 2L' 2D' B' 2D2 2U U 2L' 2D' 3F 2F L2 D U2 B2 3R B2 3B D 2D2 L2 2R' 2B L' 2F' D

*8x8x8​*
1. B' 3F 2U' 2F2 R' B2 4B' 2L2 4R' D 3U L 4D' 2F' F2 3D 2F' 3D 4U 2U 2B 4F 3F2 F 3L D2 4D' 3U L D' 4R2 4F2 2R' 3B 2U2 L2 R 4D' 3B' 2F' 4L2 4R2 3B2 2D2 3U 3B 2D' F L' 2L' 3D2 B' L' 3R2 4B' 3F 2F2 3L' 2B 4L2 4R' 2R' D 3U' 4B2 3L' B 3F2 L' U 2B2 2D' 3L' D' 3F 4U 2U' 3L 4F 4R' 4D 4U2 2B' 4F' 4D 3F' D' 4U 3U L 4B 2U2 2B' 4B D' 4R2 2B2 4B F2 4R' 2F 3U L 3B' 4R 3D 4D F' 2U' 4F2 F' 3R2 2R 2B' 4F' 3D2 3U B 3F' 3R'	
2. 4U2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2L 4L2 4B' R U 3R2 2F' F 2R' D U B 2U' 4F 4L' U R2 4B F 3L R2 4U 4F2 F2 2U' F 4D2 4F2 3F 2F2 F' 3L 2B 3R' 4D 2L' 4B 2D' B' 3D' 3B R' 4F2 2R2 D B' 2F2 2D 3F' 4U2 3B D2 2L 2B2 2F' 4D 4U 3U2 U2 2R' 4D' U' 2B 3U' 2L' 4D' U2 3L 2F2 L' 2L 4L2 3R2 2D' U2 3L' 4B2 L' 2F' F2 4U' 3U2 2U2 R' D2 U 4B' 3L 4R2 3D 2L2 4L' 3R 2R F2 3R' B 2F' F 3U' R' 2F' 4D2 B2 4F2 2F2 L2 3L2 3B R' 2B 3L2 3U 3B' 4L' 4B	
3. 2U2 B 4D' 3B L' 3L2 2U' 2L' B' 3B 4B 4F2 L2 2L 3L F' R2 D2 2F' 4R' 2U2 2F' F' U' L' 3F 3L2 D 4U2 2U' 2R' R' 4U' 3R U B2 R 3U2 2L' 2R 3B' 4F' R' 3D2 4U2 2L 2D' U 4R' 3D' B' 2B2 3B 3R2 2B 4U 2U' U 2F 2R 2F' 4U2 3B2 2L 4D2 4B' 3D 4R U2 2L' 4R 2U2 4L 4B' F' 2D 3D' 4D2 R2 D 4U' 3L2 3U R2 2B' 4U 2L R 3B' 3F' U F' R F 4U' 2U 2L 4L' 2R' 3U' 3B' D2 B 2D 3D' 2F' 4D 3F2 F 3L 4R2 3D' 3B' 4F 3F' F L' 2R' 4U' 4B2

Good luck everyone!


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 23, 2012)

4x4- *2:02.57*
1. 1:56.74
2. 1:59.63
3. 2:13.34
4. (1:49.05)
5. (2:20.56)

5x5- *2:54.35*
1. 2:47.46
2. 2:56.65
3. (2:41.23)
4. 2:58.94
5: (3:05.25)
I suck at 4x4.

6x6- *4:40.18*
1. 4:39.09
2. 4:48.87
3. (5:02.52)
4. 4:32.58
5. (4:30.02)

7x7- *6:40.14*
1. 6:37.02
2. (6:59.92)
3. (6:19.57)
4. 6:47.72
5. 6:35.69


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 24, 2012)

4x4 
Session Average: 1:46.35

1:40.61, (1:37.31), 1:52.93, 1:45.51, (1:59.73)


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 24, 2012)

Round 3

*5x5x5*: (2:30.31), 2:21.45, (2:03.52), 2:15.05, 2:24.99 = *2:20.50*


----------



## mycube (Oct 24, 2012)

4x4x4: 52.44 (56.55) 51.80 (48.53) 50.38 = 51.54
5x5x5: 1:38.44 (1:37.41) 1:39.03 (1:44.90) 1:38.25 = 1:38.57
6x6x6: (3:16.41) (3:08.83) 3:12.90 3:12.34 3:12.86 = 3:12.70
7x7x7: (4:53.02) 4:49.31 4:48.11 4:46.61 (4:35.72) = 4:48.01
8x8x8: 7:27.27 7:26.80 7:19.46 = 7:24.51


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 24, 2012)

Round 3

4x4 : 1:07.19, 55.92, 1:03.26, 1:03.09, 1:07.02 = 1:04.46
5x5 : 2:01.25, 1:54.33, 2:03.71, 2:04.80, 2:05.14 = 2:03.25
6x6 : 3:57.92, 4:33.88, 4:35.41, 4:45.21, 4:36.20 = 4:35.16
7x7 : 6:57.39, 7:30.99, 6:58.42, 6:31.42, 7:15.78 = 7:03.86


----------



## emolover (Oct 25, 2012)

4x4: 1:05.17
1:06.97, 1:06.08, 1:02.46, 56.42, 1:14.25
I hate 4x4.
5x5: 1:46.82
1:55.92, 1:49.33, 1:43.50, 1:43.16, 1:47.62
Kind of disappointing. 
7x7: 4:45.33
4:37.01, 4:54.52, 4:45.61, 4:46.37, 4:44.02
 
How are you so good at 4x4 mycube? We are similar in all things besides 4x4.


----------



## mycube (Oct 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> How are you so good at 4x4 mycube? We are similar in all things besides 4x4.



I did a Lot of Solves the Last few months (about ~2000 Solves in 4-6 months). So I had a lot of training  but there is still time to improve. I do freeslice edges so the edges compared to the centers are really slow.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 25, 2012)

Round 3
4x4:
1:55.59, 1:36.69, 1:30.68, 1:36.12, 1:21.57=*1:34.50*
5x5:
2:54.18, 3:04.90, 3:08.04, 3:42.10, 3:19.99=*3:10.98*


----------



## lleoh (Oct 25, 2012)

*Round 3*
4x4:
1:08.54, 1:07.73, (1:05.40), 1:06.90, (1:11.10) = *1:07.72*

5x5:
2:18.82, 2:29.56, (2:40.36), 2:33.80, (2:10.96) = *2:27.39*


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 25, 2012)

4x4x4: *1:25.22*
1:27.94, 1:34.70, 1:25.34, 1:22.27, 1:22.39

5x5x5: *2:50.45*
3:06.91, 2:58.92, 2:39.21, 2:53.21, 2:35.93

6x6x6: 

7x7x7: *9:54.02*
10:43.76, 10:03.30, 10:06.31, 9:32.46, 9:31.58

8x8x8:


----------



## KCuber (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for adding my favorite/best event 

4x4
40.21, 48.44, 42.40, 37.85, 41.82=41.48 meh, haven't been able to practice much lately

5x5
1:32.32, 1:36.51, 1:23.49, 1:25.48, 1:25.80=1:27.87 

6x6
2:45.99, 2:41.55, 2:36.06, 2:32.13, 2:51.07=2:41.20 Holy crap PB single and average of 5

7x7
4:56.33, 4:36.03, 4:20.18, 4:54.86, 4:33.52=4:41.47

8x8
10:56.70, 9:10.23, 9:10.08=9:45.67 Could of been a lot better if I didn't fail the first solve


----------



## Riley (Oct 26, 2012)

Round 3:

4x4: (1:01.61), (55.24), 59.06, 59.08, 56.72 = 58.29
Comments: Not good...

5x5:


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 28, 2012)

Round 3
4x4 Average: 2:34.77
2:20.29, 2:30.98, 2:53.03, (3:02.32), (1:53.73)

Besides the obvious fact that I am horrible at big cubes, I was unlucky enough to get OLL parity every time except for the last case. Two of them were even double parity!


----------



## mycube (Oct 29, 2012)

*Results for Round 3*​
*4x4x4​*1. 41.48 KCuber
2. 51.54 mycube
3. 58.29 Riley
4. 1:04.46 NevinsCPH
5. 1:05.17 emolover
6. 1:07.72 lleoh
7. 1:25.22 DrKorbin
8. 1:34.50 Thunderbolt
9. 1:46.35 khoavo12
10. 2:02.57 NBcuber
11. 2:34.77 sneaklyfox

*5x5x5​*1. 1:27.87 KCuber
2. 1:38.57 mycube
3. 1:46.82 emolover
4. 2:03.25 NevinsCPH
5. 2:20.50 FaLoL
6. 2:27.39 lleoh
7. 2:50.45 DrKorbin
8. 2:54.35 NBcuber
9. 3:10.98 Thunderbolt
10. DNS Riley

*6x6x6​*1. 2:41.20 KCuber
2. 3:12.70 mycube
3. 4:35.16 NevinsCPH
4. 4:40.18 NBcuber
5. DNS DrKorbin

*7x7x7​*1. 4:41.47 KCuber
2. 4:45.33 emolover
3. 4:48.01 mycube
4. 6:40.14 NBcuber
5. 7:03.86 NevinsCPH
6. 9:54.02 DrKorbin

*8x8x8​*2. 7:24.51 mycube
3. 9:45.67 KCuber
4. DNS DrKorbin


*Round 4*​
*4x4x4​*
1. Fw2 Rw U2 Fw U' L F' Uw' R U2 L' R' Uw' U2 Rw' R B' Uw Rw Fw' L2 R B2 Fw F' Uw F D' U' B2 F' D' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw R Uw' U2 F'
2. R' B Uw B' L Rw2 Fw L2 Rw F2 D2 U Fw F' D Fw' F U Fw L' R' Fw D2 Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 D B2 Uw2 U' F2 L Fw2 U2 L' R F D'
3. Uw L R2 D' Uw' Fw' R U' B Fw F2 Rw D' Uw R2 F' Uw2 F L' Uw' F D' B2 Fw D2 Uw' U' R' D Rw D Fw' D' B2 Fw2 Rw' D Rw Uw' U
4. L' B' D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 B' D2 Fw2 R' U F' D Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 D' B L2 B' Uw' F D' L D2 F Uw U' L R2 Fw' D' U B' Uw U
5. D2 L' D Uw2 U' L2 R' F D2 B' F R Fw' R2 B2 Rw B2 Uw2 B' Uw2 R B2 Uw2 U2 B2 L' F' D' Uw' U2 L B' Uw' R' D' Rw R' B R' F'

*5x5x5​*
1. Lw' D Dw Lw' Bw U2 Rw2 Fw' R Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw' U R2 D Dw2 Rw' B Uw2 B2 Rw R D2 Dw Fw Lw' Dw2 F Uw' Fw Dw' Rw2 Bw2 F' Rw R' U Fw' U' Bw' Lw Rw D2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 B2 F' D' Dw' B2 Bw2 Uw' L2 Rw Uw2 Rw' B' Rw
2. B Dw2 Uw Bw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 Bw Fw' D2 Rw' B2 F Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 D F' R2 Dw2 Rw' Bw2 F D' Bw2 R2 B' Fw2 L2 F2 Dw2 Uw Lw Rw Bw' Fw2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 Uw R2 D2 B' Fw' U' Rw D2 Uw' L' Lw' R' B' Fw
3. D Dw' Uw2 B D2 R' B' U2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw Uw' L R2 Uw R' U Fw' L2 Dw' B Bw2 Uw L Lw' Rw2 Bw Lw2 D L2 B' F L' B2 F2 D Bw2 Rw' R B' D L' Uw Bw' Uw2 B' F2 Uw B2 Fw' Lw R' D2 Lw2 Dw' R' D2
4. Uw' B Fw2 D2 F L Lw' Rw Bw' Rw2 F Rw2 B' Uw B Uw2 L' Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw' F Uw Rw2 Dw R' Fw F' L Uw' U Bw' D2 Dw' U Fw2 Lw' R' B' D2 Uw2 B Uw U' B2 Fw2 F U2 L' U2 Bw Fw2 D L2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 B' L' B2
5. Lw2 U Bw2 L' Lw' U Lw' Uw' Rw2 Fw D2 Lw2 B F2 D' Uw2 Lw' B2 Rw R B' F2 R' D2 Dw' L2 F' Lw B2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw U2 L Lw2 Rw2 B D' Dw' Rw D2 Dw' Rw' D2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 U L' Lw' Bw' D' Dw' U2 R2 U' Rw2 F' Rw D2

*6x6x6​*
1. B 2B' 2F' F' 2U2 2L' B 3F' 2F2 3R 2B' L' F 3R F U' B' L' 2D' 3U2 2B R2 2B' 2F2 L2 3F' 2F D' 3R2 D2 F2 R2 2D B 2D' 2L' R' U' 3F' 2U B' 3R' 3F L 2R B2 D2 2R B' F2 L2 2L 3R' 2R' 2D B 2B' 2L2 2R2 B2 3F' 2R2 2D 2L 3R R' F2 U' 2B2 3R
2. 2L2 2R 2F' U' R 2U' F2 3U2 L 3R F' 3U2 3F2 2F2 U2 3R D 2B2 F' 2D' 2L2 2B' 2D' 3F D U2 F L' 2R2 U B 2B 3F' L2 2F2 F U' 3R' B2 2B2 R' 2D2 3R 2F 3U2 F' 2R R' B 2B 2D' 2L2 3R 2D 2L' 2R2 R' 3F2 2R B' 3F D' 3R 2B2 U2 2L 3R 2R2 D 3F2
3. 2F2 R' B F 2D' 3U 2F' R 2B' D' F 2R R' B 2R2 2F' D' 2B 2F' U2 B F 3U' R F R' B2 D2 2F2 2D B 2F2 2U' R 3F2 D 3U' 3R' 2D 2R 3U' F 3R2 2D2 F L' U2 2F 2R2 U' 3F2 2F2 L' 3R2 3U2 2F2 3U2 F 3R2 3U' U R' 2F' D2 B2 2D 2U2 R' 2D 2L'
4. 2U 3R2 U2 B' 2F2 2L 3U B2 3U' 2U U 3R' U' 2F 2U L2 2L' 2R2 2D' B2 3U 2U2 2L U' F' 2D2 2U L 3U2 U' B2 3F' 2L D' 3R 2D2 2U2 2F 2U L2 2F' 2R D' 2L' 3R U L' U2 2L 2F U' 3R' 3U' 2L 2R2 3U 2F 2D2 L2 3R2 B' 3F' L2 3F2 R2 2D B' L2 3F2 2L
5. 2L2 3R U B' U' 2L2 3R 2D2 R' B 3F2 2F 2D2 2U2 F 2L' F D 2B2 2D' L' B2 2F2 2R2 3U' 3F' 2F 2R' 3U U' L' 2F2 3R' 2R2 R2 B' F' 2L 3F2 2L 3U 2R' B L 2F 2R2 2D2 L' 2D 2U' U 3F' 2U' F L2 2R2 R2 U' 3F2 L2 2R' B 2F' D 2R2 2B' 3R 2R' 3F 2F'

*7x7x7​*1. 3L' 3F F' D 3F2 2R' 3B U 2B' 2D' L' D 2D 3B2 3D 3F' 3R2 D 2L R 2F2 2U' 3F2 F' 3U2 B2 F 3U2 2R2 3B 3U2 U' B2 3F 2D' 3B' 2U' U2 F 3L' 2B 3L2 F' L' F 3U2 3F2 L2 B2 3B2 F2 2R2 U 2L' 3R 3F2 3R2 B 3D 2B 3B2 F 3D R U' 2L2 3R 3B 3R2 3U2 3L2 B 2D2 2U2 2F' 3L 3F L2 2U2 2L' 2B2 3L2 R' 3B' L' R' 2U 3R2 2B' 3B 2R2 2U2 L' 2D L2 2F' R 2D 3L 2R
2. 2F 2L' B2 3R2 2B' F 3R' 3F 2U2 B 3F' F' D' 2B' 3B' 2F' 2D 2L D 2D2 2U2 U2 2R' R' 3U' L' 2L2 3L B2 2L B2 2B2 2R2 R' D2 2F2 2D' 3U' 2U2 R 3D2 2L2 2B' 3U B' 2F 2L' B2 2D' 2R F D 3D2 3U R2 3F2 D U' B 3B' R2 3D2 2R R2 2F2 3L2 3R2 2R' 2D B2 3F F' 2L2 3R 2R2 R2 D' 2U' 2R2 3F' F 3L' 2B 2F2 L2 R 2U2 3L B D' U' 3R' 3U2 3B' 3F2 F2 U2 3B' F2 2U
3. 2U L' 2R 2F2 2L2 3F2 U' 2B 3F' 3D' 2U' U' 3B U L 2D' 3D2 3U' 2B' 3R 3U' 2R R2 D' 3R' U2 3F D 2U' B2 2B2 D B2 2B R B2 2B' 3B2 3F' L 3U' 3B' 3F' 3D 2U F 3D2 U2 3L 3R2 2D B' 2D' 3D 2R2 2F2 F 3U L' 2B2 D U 2R' R' D 2D' 2L' 2B2 2U2 L' 3L2 3U 2F 2L2 3L 2R2 R U 3R' R2 3D2 2U L 3L' 2U2 2F 3R2 D' 2U2 3R U' L2 2L' 2R2 B D' 2U 2L D2 B2
4. L' 2R' 3B D' 3D2 2B' 3B 2R B 3F2 L 2F 3R2 2D B' 3R 3D' 2R2 U2 3F' U2 3L 3F' 3D U2 B' F' 2D2 U2 B2 2L2 B2 D2 3B U' 3F2 2D2 L' 2L F2 L' 2L' 2D L2 2B' F' 3D 3U2 2U 3B2 F2 L2 3L2 2R2 B 3R2 2D B 3L 3R2 R2 B 2B 3B' 2F' 2D F D2 2B' 3R2 F' 3U B2 3R 2R' 3F2 U2 L2 B D' 3D' 3L' 3R2 2R D' 2R2 3F 3R 2D 2F' 2R2 B' 2D' 3B 3F U' 2F' 3D 3F 3L2
5. 3B' 2U 3F2 3D 3L 3R' R' 3U' L R 3D L' 3L 3R' 3D2 U 3F 2U' L' 2F' 3R' 3U B2 3D' 3U2 3L B' 3F' 2R2 F 3D 3U 2F2 U 3B' 3F2 2F' F2 2R' 2B 3U' 2L 2U 2L2 3R2 D 3D2 2U 2R' F' 2L2 2F 2D' 3F D' L' 2D 3D' 3B 2F 3R2 2F 3L 3F2 R' 3F' F2 2D' B 3L R' D' 2D2 3U2 U2 B' 2B 2R' 3D 2L 3B' 2D2 3R F2 3U 2R2 B' 3L' B 3F2 3D2 3U' 2B' 2R' 3F2 2D2 3U' 2L F U

*8x8x8​*
1. 4D 2U' 4B2 L2 4D 4U' L 2D' U 4L2 3U 2U' U 2B L2 3L 4B2 2F' 2D B' 3F' F' 3D2 B' 2F 2L 3F2 4D 3U2 B' 2D' 3D2 4D 2B' F' 3L2 2D' 4D 2B' 3R D2 3U' 2U2 4L' 2D' 3U 3B' 4L2 3R 3F2 2F2 U2 3R R B2 2F' 4R 2D 3D 3L' 4D L2 4R 2F 2D 2F' D 2D' 3D' 4U' 3U 2L' 2D 2B2 3F' 2F' 2U' U 3F2 2U2 4F' U L' 2L2 2R' 2F 3U 3L 2F2 L F2 3D 3R' D2 2R 3D 3F' F2 4L' 3B 2R D 4U' 2U' U2 B2 L U2 3B' 4L 3F' 4L2 4D L' U B 2R F 3L2 U'	
2. 3U2 3L2 D2 3L R' 2B2 4B2 4F' 3L' 2R2 4F2 3D2 4B2 2L U L' R' 4B 3F2 R 2B' 2F' D' 2U2 U 2B2 R2 4U2 4R2 3D' 4B L' 3L 4L2 4D2 2L 2U2 3F' F 3D 2B F 4L R2 4F L2 3L2 4R2 4B 3R 4B 4L2 2F' 4R2 R' 3U' U2 L 4R' D2 3R 2D 4B' D 4F 2U 4R' 3R' 3B2 3D' 4U 2U' L 2L2 3L' B 3B 2F' 4L2 3B L2 2L 3L 3R B2 2B 2F' 2D2 R2 2D 4D' 2U2 B' 2U' F' D2 4D' 4B 4F 3L 4U2 U2 3B L2 2B2 L2 2R' R2 U' 3L2 3F2 2L' D' 2F2 D' 4D2 4U' L2 U2 4R2	
3. 3R2 4D 4R' 4B' F2 4L 4B2 3F' L R2 U' 4L2 2U' 4F2 4D 4U2 3B' 4L2 U 3R 2D2 2R2 D' 2D 3L' 4R 2B' F 3R2 R 4D 3F F' 2L' 4L2 R' F' 3D' 3U' 4R2 4B2 4R D 4U 4B2 4L U 3F' D2 2R2 3F' 4R2 4U2 4B' L 2R' 4U2 2L2 4U' U 2F 2L2 4R 2U 2R' 4D2 3F 2U2 2L2 F2 3L' 3R' 4D' 4F 3L 2R' D2 3L' 4R' 3D2 2R 4U2 4B2 D2 B 4U 4L 2D' 4U' 3U' 2B 3F' 4D2 B' 4F2 2F F 2D 4D2 3U' B2 4B' L' 3L' 4R 2B' 2D 2U 4L' 3F' 4U2 2L2 D 3U' B 4D' 3R2 3F' 2F' 4U'

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SittingDeath (Oct 30, 2012)

Round 4
Feels terrible -_-
4x4: 2:30.31 2:55.31 3:06.44 2:46.44 2:42.95 *2:48.23*


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 30, 2012)

Round 4

4x4 :1:06.90, 1:10.10, 1:13.48, 1:13.21, 1:17.23 = 1:12.26
Very bad, just cleaned and relubed the cube for it to prepare to go to UKO 2012. Will take few days to get used to it.


----------



## mycube (Oct 30, 2012)

*9x9x9*

*As soon as someone wants it I will edit 9x9x9.*​
i would be happy to see someone solving it here


----------



## mycube (Oct 30, 2012)

4x4x4: (48.94) (56.38) 55.02 52.68 55.30 = 54.33
5x5x5: 1:38.09 1:37.40 1:36.81 (1:44.25) (1:35.75) = 1:37.43
6x6x6: (3:14.08) 3:13.68 3:07.84 3:11.21 (3:06.78) = 3:10.91
4:43.84 (4:15.61) 4:41.66 (4:53.50) 4:45.47 = 4:43.66
8x8x8: 7:20.52 7:40.53 7:23.33 = 7:28.13


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2012)

mycube said:


> *As soon as someone wants it I will edit 9x9x9.*​
> i would be happy to see someone solving it here



After christmas is when I will have it.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 30, 2012)

Why don't you rename this the Big Cube Race Thread?


----------



## mycube (Oct 30, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Why don't you rename this the Big Cube Race Thread?



because 4+ means big cubes?


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2012)

mycube said:


> because 4+ means big cubes?



I honestly do not consider 4x4 a big cube. There is enough specialization with methods to compare it to 2x2 and 3x3 rather than 5x5 and higher.


----------



## emolover (Nov 1, 2012)

4x4: 57.93
1:04.56, 55.16, 54.21, 48.46, 1:04.81
Damn counting 64. The 48 might be a PB though.

I request 12 scramble for 4x4 next round.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> I request 12 scramble for 4x4 next round.



But that will take me too long...


----------



## emolover (Nov 1, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> But that will take me too long...



You can't manage to do two a day?


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 1, 2012)

Round 4

*4x4*

*Average -* 1:09.36

*times*
1:14.94, 1:02.04, *58.48*, *1:16.02*, 1:11.10

I'm with emolover, 12 scrambles for 4x4.


----------



## KCuber (Nov 2, 2012)

Round 4
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7 4:32.97, 4:40.18, 4:40.33, 4:23.69, 4:34.69=4:35.95
8x8
I agree with emolover, please make it 12 solves for 4x4


----------



## mycube (Nov 2, 2012)

accepted. next round 12 4x4 scrambles


----------



## lleoh (Nov 2, 2012)

*Round 4*
4x4:
(1:11.43), 1:11.20, 1:03.80, (1:02.28), 1:06.55 = *1:07.18*

5x5:
(2:40.97), 2:33.45, 2:19.00, 2:18.78, 2:22.92 = *2:25.12*

Terrible solves >_>


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 2, 2012)

4x4

Average: 1:48.42

1:38.88, 1:40.40, 2:05.97, (1:36.63), (2:13.39)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 3, 2012)

Round 4
4x4 Average: 2:20.53

2:08.85, (1:57.24), 2:17.35, (2:55.00), 2:35.38


----------



## Riley (Nov 4, 2012)

Round 4

4x4:
Average: 56.71
56.27, 57.89, 55.96, (58.50), (55.86)


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 4, 2012)

4x4x4: *1:29.57*
1:33.24, 1:20.25, 1:32.49, 1:29.63, 1:26.58

5x5x5: *3:03.15*
2:48.14, 3:17.51, 3:45.95, 2:49.77, 3:02.18

6x6x6: 

7x7x7: 

8x8x8:


----------



## mycube (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry i can't post any results today i am ill. I try to post them tomorrow


----------



## hfsdo (Nov 5, 2012)

round 4
4x4 avg 5: 2:14.31
2:15.02 2:07.25 2:04.58 2:43.31 2:20.66


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 4:

*4x4x4*: 1:30.78, 1:18.26, (1:08.89), 1:33.40, (1:33.74) = *1:27.48*
*5x5x5*: (2:26.75), (2:09.35), 2:22.21, 2:17.23, 2:12.97 = *2:17.47*


----------



## mycube (Nov 7, 2012)

sorry for the late results..

*Results for Round 4*​
*4x4x4​*1. 54.33 mycube
2. 56.71 riley
3. 57.93 emolover
4. 1:07.18 lleoh
5. 1:09.36 MeshuggahX
6. 1:12.26 NevinsCPH
7. 1:27.48 FaLo
8. 1:29.57 DrKorbin
9. 1:48.42 khoavo12
10. 2:14.31 hfsdo
11. 2:20.53 sneaklyfox
12. 2:48.23 SittingDeath

*5x5x5​*1. 1:37.43 mycube
2. 2:17.47 FaLoL
3. 2:25.12 lleoh
4. 3:03.15 DrKorbin

*6x6x6​*1. 3:10.91 mycube


*7x7x7​*1. 4:35.95 KCuber
2. 4:43.66 mycube

*8x8x8​*1. 7:28.13 mycube


*Round 5*​
*4x4x4​*
1. U2 F2 L2 R Uw L2 Rw' R Uw' Fw2 U R2 B2 D2 U2 L' Uw B2 Fw Uw' U F D2 U' B' D' F' L Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' U Rw2 U2 F' D' Fw' D' Rw2
2. U L' R2 Fw' Rw2 D B' R2 U2 R B Fw' Uw2 Rw D' F2 Rw2 Uw' R Uw B2 Rw2 D2 Uw' B' Fw U' B' R D2 B' Uw Fw2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw2 R2
3. U2 L R U' L' Rw F U2 F' L' Rw' D' Rw F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U' B U2 L U2 Fw D' B' Rw D Uw B' D2 Uw2 Rw2
4. Uw2 L' D2 Fw L' R B2 Fw2 R U F' L Fw2 Uw2 U L2 B2 D' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw B' R' U' Fw2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 D F R Fw Rw' Fw2 L2 Fw2 R
5. Uw' Rw2 U Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw F' Rw B2 Fw' D2 Fw' R' F' Rw' Fw D Uw' Rw F2 Rw' D B2 U R' Fw F Uw2 F D' Rw F Uw U' R D' Rw' D'
6. F2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L' Rw2 R' Fw L B2 D2 R2 D Fw' L' F' D B2 R2 F' L2 Rw R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L' Rw2 D' L' D2 U R2 Fw L
7. Rw U' L Rw2 R2 Fw2 F D2 Fw' Uw2 Fw Uw B F U' L2 B' F Uw2 Rw R2 B' Fw2 D' U2 Rw' R B Fw2 D' Uw L' Uw' L' Rw' R' D2 Uw' Fw' U'
8. F' D Fw' F D' Rw' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L Rw' D' Fw2 Rw U2 L Uw L2 R2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L Uw2 R2 Fw' F L R' Uw' B Fw F2 D2
9. L2 Rw' D2 B' Uw L Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 L' U2 B' Fw2 F2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R' B L2 Rw R2 B' F' L' Rw' R2 U2 Rw Uw2 Fw R2 D B' D2 Uw' R2 Fw2 R'
10. Fw' L Uw2 F' U L B2 Fw' L' Fw Uw2 U' B Fw L2 Uw' R Uw R' D' L Rw D Uw U L2 Fw2 U Rw2 R2 B2 U R' Fw U Fw2 D' F R' B'
11. Fw' Rw R2 D2 Uw Rw' B Uw L2 D2 U' Fw U2 L B' Rw2 F R B' Fw' Uw R U2 R D2 U2 B2 R' B' Fw2 Uw2 B' L Rw U' Fw2 L D' B L2
12. U' Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw F' Uw B' F2 L2 R B' U F R' U2 Rw B F2 R2 Fw Uw' U2 L Rw R' D' Rw Fw2 D' R2 D' R D2 B2 R2 Uw' F U'

*5x5x5​*
1. F Lw2 F Dw R Dw' Uw' R' Dw B2 D2 U2 B' Lw Bw2 Fw' F' Uw F Dw Uw' B Bw' L Dw' R' Fw2 Rw' D Dw2 U' L' Rw2 D2 Dw Uw U2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 Uw Rw' B' L Bw2 L2 R2 F U Rw' D2 L' R' Bw Dw Fw D Dw' Bw F
2. Bw L R' Dw' Rw D2 Uw L Fw2 L2 Lw R2 Uw' L2 Rw' F2 Lw2 D' Bw2 U' R' Bw' Dw2 U' Lw Bw' F' Dw2 B2 Uw Bw R' U' Rw' D' L' R2 B Lw Bw' D2 Dw' F L Lw Rw2 Fw F U Fw' F' L Fw2 F Dw2 B' F R2 F2 D
3. L2 Lw2 D U2 Lw' R' Fw Rw Uw2 Bw' L2 Rw' Fw2 R' B2 Fw Dw L' Lw2 B2 Fw U' F' D' Uw2 L2 R Uw' Fw' R Bw Fw2 D F D U' Bw' Fw2 Uw2 U Lw R F' Dw2 U B2 D' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 F D2 L Lw' Rw D U2 B Bw2 R
4. L' D' R2 Dw' L Lw' D' Rw' Uw' Bw F Lw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 R' Fw Uw2 U Bw2 Uw' R' Bw' Lw2 R B' D' Dw' U' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 U2 Rw' D2 U R2 B' Dw' Fw Dw' U B' R B' Uw2 L Rw F U2 Bw' L' Uw B2 Bw' Uw' U2 F2
5. L B' Uw2 L F Dw' U2 Bw2 R2 B' Dw' L U' L R U L Uw F R Uw' Fw D F2 U' R D F2 D2 U2 Fw U2 L2 Lw2 R D Uw' Fw2 Lw' Uw Bw' Lw2 Fw D L2 R2 Fw2 Lw Rw' B' Dw' U2 B' D R Fw F' Dw' L' Dw'

*6x6x6​*
1. D B2 3F2 2F2 F 2D' B2 3R' 2U 3F' 3R 2R' F2 2R 2U 3F' 2F L D' 2B2 2L R2 U 3F' 3U2 R' F2 2L2 B' L 2B2 3F' 2U2 2F2 L' 2U2 U2 3F D B2 R U2 F' 3U' 2B' 2F2 F' 3R2 3U' 2B' L2 3U' 3R2 2F2 L 2L2 2B2 2F' F 2L' 3F2 F 3U L2 2R' 2F2 2R2 3U2 2R' 2B2
2. 2B 3F2 3U2 L 2R' R 2B' 3F L' D2 2B2 3R2 F2 L2 F' 2D' 3F' D' B 2B' 2D' 3U 2R' F2 3U2 R' U 3F' 3R2 2D 2U2 L2 2L2 3R' 2R' 2D2 B2 2B2 3R 2D' L 2L2 3R2 3F 2D2 U 3F 2F2 3U U 2L 2R' R F2 3U 2U 3R' 2R 2D2 3U F 3U2 2R2 D2 2D' 3U2 2U' L' F' R2
3. 2F' 2U' L' 2L 3R' R 3F2 L2 2L2 2R2 2D F2 D' F U' 2B' D F 2U2 2L 2F' D 2B' 3F 2F2 2D' B2 3U2 2L2 3F2 F' 3R' 2F2 3U L' 2U2 L2 3F2 2F' 2D B D 2D 3U 3R' B' 2B' 3F' F2 L 2D2 2L 2D 3R' 2U2 2L R2 D2 2F2 U B2 3F2 L2 3U2 3F' 3U2 2B 2U B2 F2
4. 3U L' 2U2 2F' L 2R F U' F 2D' 2U' B' D2 2B' 2F' 3U2 2L2 D2 2F F' L2 R2 2D2 B2 2L' 2D2 L 2D2 R' B2 2F' U2 2R 2U 2L 2R' 2U' L2 2L 2D' 2B2 R 3F' F U2 L' R 2B' 2U 3F2 U2 L 2L2 3R' 2R' B2 2B' 2L 2F' 2L 2R' 2B2 2R' B 3F F 2L 3R' U 2B2
5. 3R' 3U' 2L2 2D' 2L2 2F F 2D 2R B2 2F 2L' 3U' F2 L2 2L' U2 3R2 2R' B' 2F' 2D 3U' 3F D 3R2 2R B2 2B' F 2R2 U 2L' 3F2 U' R2 3U L2 F2 2L' D B L' 2R' 2D' 2B' U B 2B' 3F2 F2 U' B' 2F' 3U' 2B2 2R B2 L' 2F2 3R' D' 3U 2B L2 3U2 L2 D 2D F2

*7x7x7​*1. D U' 3R2 2B 3R 2D' U B2 2B' 3L2 2U U 2F2 F' 2D' 3B 3L 3R2 3B2 F 2R F 3D 3U 2U2 U2 3B 3F2 D B 2D 3D2 2L2 2R' 3B L2 R' 3B R 3B2 3F 2F' L2 2L 3R' D2 2B' U2 2L 2R' D 3D B2 D' 3B 3L2 3D2 3U' B2 3D2 3F' 3U 2U' 2F' 3U' B2 2R2 3B' 2F' 2D 3R' B2 2D2 3F D' 3D 2U2 L2 D' 2B2 2D' 3D2 3R2 3D2 2U 2L2 2B' 2U2 3B2 3U2 L 3U 2B2 2D2 3L' 2R2 R D2 3L2 3R'
2. 2L' 2U' 3B 2D' B' 2D' 2R2 B2 2L2 2R' 2D2 R F2 2L 2D' 3D2 2R2 B 3L2 F2 2U2 3L B' 3B2 L U L2 3R2 3B' F U2 2L' 2D2 3D2 2U' R2 3D 3F2 2R' 3F' D' 2U2 F' U2 2B' 3D2 2U2 2F' F 2L' 3F2 2U2 3R' B 3D' 2F2 2D2 3U 3B D' 2L2 2F2 R2 3F' 3R2 2U2 2F2 D' 2U' L' 3R 2U' 2F2 3R' 3U' 2R' B2 3R' U2 2B 2L2 3D2 U 2L2 3F' 3D F 2D2 B 2F 3D' 2L' 3L' B2 3F2 D U' F' U2 R2
3. 2D 3F' R 3B2 2U' R 2B2 F2 D' 3D 2L F U2 3F2 3D2 B' U2 L2 2L' B R U' 3R2 2R2 2B' 3R 3F' F 3R 3F2 3D2 3U 3B' U2 F 3D' 3L 2D R2 B2 2F2 2L2 B L' 3R 2R2 3F' 2L' 2F2 3D 2R2 3U' L2 B2 2F2 2L 3L 3B' 2U 2F2 F2 D' 2B' 3L2 3D U2 2F' D' 2U B 2B D B' 2U2 2F2 2L' R 2B2 2L 2U2 2L2 3D2 2R D2 3U' 2U2 R F 3U 3L R D 2B2 3U2 U 2F U' 3L2 2R' 2F'
4. B2 D2 B2 2B2 3U' B' 2B 2D 3D 2U 2L 3L2 2B 3F' 2D' B' 3R' U' F R' D' F 3U2 2R 2F' 3U2 B 2L' 3R2 3F D' 3B2 2D 2L 3D' 2L 2R2 3D' B 2B' 3F2 2F L2 2R 2B2 R' 3F2 2F2 2D2 2L 2U' 2F 3L2 3R 2D' 3B' 3U2 2U 3L' U2 L2 2U' R 3D 2L' 2R2 D' 3B2 2F2 3L2 3F' F' 3U 2B U2 R' 2D' 3D 2L2 2R 2D' U2 B2 3B L2 3R 2B' 3B2 2U 2F2 U L' 3L2 2R2 R2 U2 3R' 2R' 3U' B
5. 3U' 2R 2U' 2F2 2L2 2U 3B 3D2 3L' F2 2R 3B L 3B' 3L' 3B' L 2L2 2R2 2B' 2F' F2 3U F' D2 U 2R2 B' 3F2 2F2 D 2F2 3D' 3L2 2R' 2B' 3B' L2 3L R2 B 2B2 3B' 2F L F 3R' 2R' 2D 2U 3L2 3R2 2U2 B 3R' U 3R2 B' 3B' D' B 3F L 3B' 2U2 B2 3D' 3L' R U B' L' 2U B 3L 3R 2R' B2 3D2 2U 3R2 D2 3U2 2F' D' 3U2 B2 3D 2R2 U 2L2 3L 2F R F2 D2 L 3L F 3D2

*8x8x8​*
1. 4B 3F2 2F' R F 3R2 2R 4F L2 2B2 2F2 2L 4U 2F' 2D 3U' B2 3R2 3B' 3F2 L 2F' U 2B 3L' 4D' 2L' 4R' 2D U2 3F2 3D 3L' B2 4F' 3L 4U 2R 3D2 4U2 3U U 2L' 4R2 2R2 B' F2 4U2 L2 4R2 4B2 2L2 3L 2R2 3U 4F2 R' 4D' 3R' U' 3B U 2F2 3R' R2 2B' 4B2 2F' 2D' 4U' 3L' 4R2 3D' 3F 4D2 F' 3D2 4R' B2 2L2 2B 4L' 2U 2F2 4U2 B2 4F2 3R 2F' F 3U' 2U2 2R 2D 2R' B2 4F2 2L B U' 3R' 2B 4B 4F' 4R' 4B' 4F' 4D2 3L2 R F 3R' 3D 3U 2U 4L F' 4U' 3F2 R2	
2. 2R' U2 2L' 3F2 L' D 2D 3D U2 4R2 3R2 B 3D F2 4L 2B2 2R2 3B L' 2B2 D 4U 2R 4F2 2R 3D' 4B 2L2 4D2 B2 4B' 2L2 3B 3F2 2F' D 4D2 2R' 3F' 2L F 4L' B D' 2F' 3L2 4R2 4B 2U' L 4U 4F 4U 3F 3R' 4U2 R' B 2F2 2L' 4B 2U2 U 3F L 4F F2 3L 3D' 4L' 2B 4B 3L2 2R' 4F2 3R 2R R' 2D2 4B2 U2 2L U2 4B2 D2 2R' 3F 2U L' 4U2 3L 2F2 D' 4L' 2R 3D2 3B 4F2 3F 2R2 4B' 4U 2F' 3U2 4R' 2D2 4L F 3R 2D B 4F' 2F' 2R' 4D' L' 3B D' U2 L	
3. D 3D' 4U2 2L B' 2L B F R2 D2 4U F' 2D2 B' 2U' 2B' D 3R 4D' 2U 3R2 4B 2L2 3D2 U L2 2R' U 4F2 F' D' 4R 3U' 2L2 3B' 4D' 4U' 3U2 2L 4B 4L' 2R' B 2B2 2F U' 4F' 3L' 3B2 4B 3F2 3L2 3D2 4L2 2R' R' D 3L2 4L' 4R' 3R B' 3F 3R 4D2 L' D 4F R' 3D2 B' 2B 4U 2F2 3R' 4F L 3B' 3F2 D2 4U' U2 2L 3R2 2R 3B 2U' B' 3F 2D2 3D' 4U2 2U' 3B' 4F 3F' 4L D2 R 4B' 2L 2R 4B 3U 3B 4B2 D 4U 2L' 4L' 3D 2B' 4U U2 2L 3R F U 2L D


Good luck everyone!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 8, 2012)

Round 5
4x4 Average: 2:13.63

2:13.68, 1:59.46, 2:20.30, 2:09.13, 2:06.57, 2:20.19, 2:08.94, 2:26.97, 2:26.49, (2:45.07), 2:04.57, (1:42.16)

I didn't practice. But I still improved!


----------



## lleoh (Nov 8, 2012)

*Round 5*
4x4:
1:08.84, 1:03.98, 1:04.46, (52.99), 1:01.62, 1:03.45, 1:06.66, 1:00.59, 1:01.50, 1:02.22, 1:11.50, (1:12.90) = *1:04.51*

5x5:
2:07.57, (1:58.72), 2:11.68, 2:06.19, (2:12.86) = *2:08.48*

I think I'm gonna train 5x5 more


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 9, 2012)

ROUND 5

4x4: *1:40.89*

(1:33.39), 1:33.70, 1:46.07, 1:39.64, 1:41.19, 1:37.60, 1:45.92, (1:47.58), 1:33.67, 1:47.47, 1:45.83, 1:37.78


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 9, 2012)

4x4: 1:04.53, 52.85, 57.71, 1:00.59, 57.98, 1:13.50, 57.85, 54.11, 55.34, 1:01.31, 57.48, 56.20 = 58.31 
5x5: 1:25.29, 1:29.05, 1:30.17, 1:29.40, 1:36.06 = 1:29.54 so consistent lol
6x6: 3:39.39, 3:48.07, 3:34.43, 3:20.42, 4:08.13 = 3:40.63
7x7: 4:30.02 lazy to complete .-.


----------



## Riley (Nov 10, 2012)

Round 5

4x4:
Average: 56.94
59.63, 59.61, 49.60, 56.96, 55.92, 56.65, 58.78, 57.75, 58.32, 56.16, (59.73), (48.77)


----------



## mycube (Nov 10, 2012)

4x4x4: 55.41 53.03 51.43 (50.52) (55.88) 54.03 53.28 54.55 52.96 54.56 54.05 52.00 = 53.53
5x5x5: 1:45.25 1:44.22 1:42.18 (1:39.40) (1:45.50) = 1:43.88
6x6x6: 3:12.77 3:14.41 (3:14.47) (3:00.66) 3:13.15 = 3:13.44
7x7x7: 4:46.59 4:47.13 (4:51.11) 4:44.06 (4:43.34) = 4:45.93
8x8x8: 7:28.94 7:21.03 7:25.44 = 7:25.14


----------



## emolover (Nov 11, 2012)

7x7: N/A
4:49.51, 4:44.80, 4:58.06

I will finish the rest tomorrow. It has been a frustrating day.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 11, 2012)

Round 5

4x4: 1:12.86, 1:18.05, 1:17.82, (1:24.03), 1:13.00, 1:13.61, 1:19.75, (57.68), 1:08.53, 1:12.44, 1:09.91, 1:02.37 = *1:12.83*

5x5: (3:50.02), 3:31.37, 3:27.95, (2:59.70), 3:01.07 = 3:20.13

PB single in 4x4 (first ever sub-1). And I think I improved as that 5x5 average progressed. I don't practice often, but I want to get better.


----------



## KCuber (Nov 12, 2012)

4x4
39.55, 40.61, 49.61, 36.48, 43.03, 35.43, 43.01, 44.41, 36.89, 40.65, 47.61, 39.91=41.22 that counting 47 killed it
5x5
1:23.01, 1:31.85, 1:45.44, 1:22.97, 1:33.59=1:29.48 So inconsistent


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 5
5x5 Average: 2:34.27 (σ = 0.62)
2:34.27, 2:33.65, 2:35.18, 2:34.89, 2:24.90
Way to consistent!


----------



## mycube (Nov 13, 2012)

*Results for Round 5*​
*4x4x4​*1. 41.22 KCuber
2. 53.53 mycube
3. 56.94 Riley
4. 58.31 JianhanC
5. 1:04.51 lleoh
6. 1:12.83 BlueDevil
7. 1:40.89 khoavo12
8. 2:13.63 sneaklyfox

*5x5x5​*1. 1:29.48 KCuber
2. 1:29.54 JianhanC
3. 1:43.88 mycube
4. 2:08.48 lleoh
5. 2:34.27 awesomecuber150
6. 3:20.13 BlueDevil

*6x6x6​*1. 3:13.44 mycube
2. 3:40.63 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*1. 4:45.93 mycube
2. DNF JianhanC
2. DNF emolover

*8x8x8​*1. 7:25.14 mycube


*Round 6*​
*4x4x4​*
1. Fw' F' Uw B' R' Uw B2 Rw2 R2 D Fw F2 R2 F Rw Fw' Uw2 U L' D' Uw U Rw2 Uw2 R D Uw L Uw F Rw' R D U2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' L F'
2. B' Fw' L F' U F2 L' B2 Fw' F2 L' D Fw U2 L' D2 Uw' U B' Rw2 Fw Rw' R D2 L' R' B D' U' B2 D B R' Uw L' R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 U
3. L2 Uw L2 D' Uw2 L D' U' L F2 D2 L B2 D Fw' Rw2 D' U L Fw2 D Uw' L' R' Fw2 Uw' U' B2 F Uw' Rw D U B2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw' R' D'
4. Rw R2 Uw2 F L' U' L2 Rw Uw F D' U R F' Uw U F' Rw R F' U F' U' L' R U L' Fw2 F D2 Uw' F2 R' D2 Uw' U' B' D' B' D
5. Fw' F U B' Fw' D' L' Uw2 B F2 L2 R2 F U' L' D' Rw' Uw' U2 B Fw F' R Fw2 R' Fw' F2 L D' Uw2 U' R D2 Uw Fw F' L2 Uw' U F2
6. B2 L R U2 L2 Rw' D L Uw B' R F D Rw F2 L B U R2 F R U' B2 F L2 F' Rw' R Uw' F D' Fw' L Fw D2 Uw2 F' U' F' Uw2
7. D2 Uw2 Rw F' D L' D Uw2 U' R2 D2 L' Rw R2 Fw F' U' R2 F2 L2 Rw D' Fw2 D2 R Fw Uw2 B L Uw' U F' R' B2 Fw2 R Uw' R2 F Uw'
8. L' Fw F' D2 Uw2 B Uw' U2 B' D R2 U2 R2 Fw Uw' Fw' Uw' U Fw' R Fw2 D Fw L U B2 Fw' U B D Fw L' F' D L F Rw U' B2 F
9. F2 R Uw2 Rw' D' Uw' U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw' U2 B2 D L' B2 D L D2 Rw U B2 D Uw2 U2 B' R B2 F2 Rw' Uw Fw' F' U2 Fw2 F2
10. B' R2 U' Fw R' F' Uw2 R U' L F2 D2 B' R2 U' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D' B' Rw D F2 L2 R' B2 Rw2 R' Fw' U2 B' Fw' Rw' R B' L' Rw' Uw2 R2 B2
11. R' D' Uw Fw2 Rw' F2 R2 Fw' D2 B2 U' L Fw' U2 L R2 D' Fw' U B2 U' F' Uw' L' Uw U' F2 Uw' Fw2 L D2 Uw2 R2 D U' F' L Uw U F'
12. L' F2 D' B' Fw Uw2 L2 Uw2 U L Rw' R Uw' L R' D' U2 B D U2 Rw F2 Rw' Fw Rw2 F' D' Uw' U' B2 L Rw R2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw F2 U B2

*5x5x5​*
1. B' R' Dw Rw R F2 L R' U' Lw' Rw' D2 B2 Rw' B D Fw Lw' D U2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 U B2 F Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 Bw F2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Dw Bw2 L' Bw' Fw Dw R' B' Bw' F2 D2 Lw Dw L R2 Bw R' B F
2. U B2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw Bw' Lw Bw' U' Bw' F' L2 Uw F' D2 U' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' D' Uw2 L Rw2 F Dw Uw R F U' F Uw L D2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw F' Lw2 Uw2 Lw R' D' Dw Uw2 F' Dw Fw2 Dw' Uw F2 L R Uw B Uw2 U2
3. R B' Fw' F Lw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Dw Rw' F D' L D' R F' Uw2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 R' Bw' L' Bw2 Fw2 Dw R2 D2 Uw2 F2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw' R2 B' Bw' Fw F2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw Fw D Dw Lw D2 B Uw Bw' Uw2 F2 D' R2 D Bw R Uw R
4. L B2 R2 B' D R2 F2 R2 Fw Uw' Fw' U B' Rw' Uw Bw' Lw2 R' B' Fw' Lw2 R F Lw' Rw Uw U' Bw2 L2 Rw R' Bw Lw' Uw2 F Uw' Rw' B2 Dw' F' Dw2 B2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Lw2 F' Dw' Uw F' D2 Fw2 L2 F L' Rw' R2 Bw' Fw
5. L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw F' Lw2 R' B' Bw' Lw2 R' Dw2 B Lw' Bw D' L Dw2 U' Rw' Fw' D Fw' Dw R2 Dw2 F2 D F D' Dw' Lw' F' Dw R' Dw' U' Bw' Dw2 L' R2 B' Bw Fw' Rw' F L' Bw L D' Dw2 Uw B U Bw F' Uw' L' Uw U2

*6x6x6​*
1. 3F2 2L2 2R2 R' 2D' 2L 3F 2F2 2U2 2R 3U 2F2 D' 2L' B' 3F F2 3R' F R2 2U 3F 2F 2R 2U2 2R R' 3F 2U B' 3R' 2B 3F F 2D' 2U L2 2L 2U 2R 3U' L2 3U 3F' 2L' 2D2 2F 3U2 2U' 3F F' U B2 3F' 2F' 2D2 3F2 2F F' 3R 2B2 L 3R 2B' 2R2 3U R2 3F2 R2 U
2. 2D2 L' 2L2 R 3U 2U' F' 2R' 2F2 L' 3R2 3U2 2U' 2B2 U F' D B U 2L 2D' U2 L R' 3F2 2F2 F 2U2 2L' 2R' 2B 2D2 2U' U' 2F' R F L2 3R' R' D 2L' R' U' B' 2B' 2R 2D' B F2 2U' U B2 D 2U 3F2 2F D 2D2 U B' 3U' 2U2 U2 B' 3F 2L2 D2 3U2 3F'
3. 2L' 2F' 2L 2R 3U U 3R' 2F' 2L2 2B' 2R 2B 3R2 R' U' B2 3R' 2R2 2U 3F' 3R' 2D2 F' 2R' 2D2 L2 D' B' 2D' 3U 2U' R' F' 2U' 3R2 2B' F2 D 2F R2 B2 R2 2D2 3R' 3F2 3U' U' 2B F2 D2 3R2 2F2 L' R' D2 L' 3U2 U' 2R' 3F2 2L 3R 2R B U 2R2 3U' 2F2 2L2 R'
4. R' F 3U2 3F2 L' R 2F2 F D U L B2 D' 2D B2 L2 2R2 F2 U 3F2 F D' U' 3R' D2 L2 D2 3U R' 3U 2L2 3R' U L' 2R' 2F F' U2 B F2 2R2 2B2 2R' 2U' 3F2 2D2 2U' U 3F' 2D' 2R2 3F2 D 2D' 3R' 2D2 B' 2B2 3F2 F' 2R2 D' 3U 2R B 2B 2F' 2L B2 D2
5. 2R' 2D2 F2 2R' R2 D2 2L' 3R2 B 2B2 2F' L 3R' 3U U2 R' D 2D 2F' 2D2 U2 3R B2 2U' U L' 2R' R 2B L2 3U2 2B 2F 2U2 L' R F' D' 2D2 2B' 2L 2F' F2 U L2 2U' 2B' 2F L2 2U2 2R' 2F2 2R F2 D2 2F 2L2 D' B' 2F' 3U 3R2 2U' R' 2B D2 2R R2 B' R

*7x7x7​*
1. B' 3R2 2U' 2L' 3R2 2D 3L2 R2 2D 3D2 3B2 3R2 3B' 3F2 2F F2 D2 L U 2R 2B' 3U' 2F2 D' L2 2R' 2U2 2R' 3D' 2R' U' F' R2 2B2 2U2 3F2 2R 2D' 2R' 3U' 3L' R 3B' 2D 2U 2R R2 3D B 3F' 3U' 2U 3L' 3R 2D' 2F2 F2 2R 2F D2 3U 2L2 3L2 2F2 3D' R 2B2 D' 2B 3F' 3R2 3F' 3D 3L' 2U' 2L 3B 3L2 2F 2U B2 2B2 3F F R' 3F 2F' 3R 2R2 R 2B2 3B' 3F' 2R U 3L2 3R' D2 2B F2
2. 3D' 3F R2 3F2 2F' 2R2 3B D2 U' 2R' B' 3B D2 2U 3R 2B 2F' 2D' 3D2 2F' 2L' 2F' D2 L' 3L R' 2B' 3F 2D 3F2 U' R2 D2 2B 3B2 2D' 3U U' 2B' F' 2L' 2D2 3D' L' R2 3U' F2 2D L 3R2 2B2 3L' 3B2 2L 2F2 2L 3R 2B2 3L' 2R 3F' 3L 2U 2L2 U2 2L 3D2 3U2 3B U 2R' D2 3D2 3U2 U2 B 2B2 2R2 2D' 2L 3R' B' 2B' 3B' 2L2 2U' B2 3D2 3B 3F' 2F 3R B2 U2 R 3F2 3U' 3B' 2L' D'
3. F 3R2 B' 2F' F' 2D' 2U' U' F 2L2 R2 2F' 2D2 3D U' 2B' 3U 2L2 3B' 3F 2L' R' 3F' 2F' F' R D 3D2 U 3L2 2D2 3U' 2U' R2 U2 R' D2 2U' 2F 2R' 2D 3D2 3U 2U2 F2 L2 3L 2B 2R' R B' L2 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F' U' 2F2 F2 2U2 2F' 2R 3D2 2L 3F' 3R F' 2R2 3U B 2F2 2D2 R2 D2 3D2 2U' 2R' F 3D2 3U2 R2 F 3U2 2L B' 2B2 D 3D' 2U2 B 3F' 2L 2F2 D 2F2 2D' L2 2D2 2L 2R'
4. R2 2B' 3B' 3L2 2R R2 2U' U' 3B' 2D' 3L2 3F' U B' 2D F 2R' 3B' 3F2 R 3U' 2F2 2R' B 3L2 3D 3U B 3F L 3B 3F 3R R 3D 3U' 2L F 2L' D' 2D 3D 3U U2 2F L2 3L' U2 B' D' 3U2 U2 B2 D' 3U 3B 3R 2R' 3B' 3L' 3U2 2L 3D' 2U2 2L 2R' R2 2B' 3L' 3U 3F' 2L2 D2 2D U' 2L' 3R' 2R D 3U' F 2R2 2U 3R2 R' 2U 3B 2F2 3U 3L 3U 2R' 3F' 3L 2R' U' B' 3B 3D' 3F'
5. 2U 3R 2D2 U 3F F' 2D R2 3D2 R' 2B2 3U2 3R' 3D 2B' 3B2 L2 R B' U 3B' F' 3U' 2U' 2R' 2F' 3U2 3B2 L 3L2 2R' 3F2 2U2 3R' 3F' R2 D' U' 3L2 D2 2L 3R 3U' 2U2 U 3R 2B2 2D 3R F2 2D' 3U' 2U2 U2 3B' 3D2 U' R D2 3D2 3F2 3D2 L 2L' 2R' 3F2 2L2 2R' 3F2 L2 3D 3U U 2B U2 3B' L' 3D' L B2 2F' 3U B' 2B' 3B F 3D' 2R' B 3B2 3F 2F' 3L2 2D2 3L 3R' 3U 2U2 2F R'

*8x8x8​*
1. L2 3L2 4L R2 4U2 R' 3F' 3R 3D2 4D L2 4R' D' F 4L R2 2D2 2R' 2U2 B2 4B 2D' F' 2U 3R' R2 B2 4R2 B2 4F2 D 2U2 3B D2 F 4L2 3D' 4L2 3D' B' R2 4D 3L' 4F' 3F' 4R2 3B' 2F2 L' 2D' 2B F 2U' 2L 4L' 3B' 2D U2 3B 3D' 2L2 D' 3B 3R' 4D' 3F' 3L2 2R 3D 3U' 2B' 2R U' 2L D2 2U2 3B D L' 2D2 4D' 2U' 2B 4F' 3F F U' 2B 4D2 U2 L2 2L' 3L 4R' 3R 3B' 4F2 D 2D2 3U' R2 2U 4R' 3U B2 3D 4U' 3B2 2L' 2R2 B' 4B2 2D' 4U' 4F' D2 4U' 4B2 4U2 3U	
2. 2L2 4R R' 2B2 3B 4F 4U F2 3L' 2R2 B' 4B2 L' 3U 4R2 B' 3D2 2U2 4F' 4R 3U2 2B2 4B 2U 3B 4F2 4L 2U 3B 3F' 2F' 3R2 3B' 3R 4F' 4R' D' 4L2 4F 4L2 2R' 3B2 2U' 2F' 4L' 3R' B' 3B2 3F F2 4R' 3U' B2 2D' 3B 4R' D2 3F' 2L 4L' 4F 2F 4L 3F 2R 2D' 3D 2F F2 3D 3F2 L2 3L' 2R' 4D' U B 3B 2D2 F2 2R D' 4L2 4R2 3D' 4U2 3U 2U 3L2 3B' L2 4L' 4F' 4D 4B 2R 3B 4F2 F2 2U2 2B' R 4D2 2F2 3L2 3R' 4D U 2F' 2R2 U2 2B 2U 3F2 2F2 3L2 2U' 3F 3D 2U'	
3. F' U' 3L' 4R' 3D 3B 4B 4R2 4D2 L R 3D' 3B2 F2 D2 3U2 4B R2 B2 2F' 2L 3F L 4F 3F' 2L2 4U2 3U U2 R 4U' 4F' L2 4R2 4U 2U 4F2 F' 4L' 2R2 2U 2R 3D2 4L D2 3L2 3R D 2D' 3U2 2U2 3R' R 4D2 2B2 3D2 2F2 2L' 3L' 3R2 3U' 4R 3F2 4D' 4U2 2B' 2F2 F 4U' 2R2 4U 2F2 4L2 D 3D2 3U L' 4R 2U2 U2 L2 2F 2U' 2B' U2 L2 3L 4R2 B' 4B2 3F2 2L' 2R R' B 3F2 U' 4R B F' U F2 2U' 3L2 2D2 2B2 2U 2L 2D 4D' 2U2 F2 D' 2D' U B 4U' 2R' 3D2 F2


Good luck everyone!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 13, 2012)

Round 6
4x4 Average: 2:06.44

2:15.05, 2:10.73, 1:57.46, 1:51.49, 2:01.40, (DNF), 2:01.04, 2:33.61, 1:55.91, 2:10.65, (1:45.77), 2:07.03

Yay for improvement! 4 sub-2 solves! Very good for me. DNF was stupid. I messed up while executing PLL parity.


----------



## mycube (Nov 14, 2012)

4x4x4: 53.61 (56.86) 55.56 52.09 (51.78) 54.06 52.05 55.96 52.75 55.65 55.02 52.30 = 53.91
5x5x5: 1:35.91 1:36.02 1:34.96 (1:41.96) (1:31.08) = 1:35.63
6x6x6: (3:16.08) 3:15.80 3:11.25 (3:07.88) 3:12.63 = 3:13.23
7x7x7: 4:43.08 (4:30.44) (4:46.56) 4:43.41 4:42.58 = 4:43.02
8x8x8: 7:22.16 7:20.33 7:29.06 = 7:23.58


----------



## lleoh (Nov 14, 2012)

*Round6*
4x4:
1:16.38, 1:02.17, 1:08.76, (54.82), 1:01.21, 59.53, 1:09.13, 1:03.46, 59.66, (1:16.86), 1:03.92, 1:06.32 = *1:05.06* Double parity on EVERY SINGLE solve ...

5x5:
2:19.49, 2:12.73, (2:38.41), 2:16.92, (2:07.19) = *2:16.38*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2012)

lleoh said:


> *Round6*
> 4x4:
> Double parity on EVERY SINGLE solve ...



Wowww....


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 14, 2012)

ROUND 6 - 4x4: 

Average: 1:36.73

1:37.35, 1:36.96, (1:47.90), 1:30.31, (1:22.48), 1:45.25, 1:25.03, 1:47.05, 1:39.03, 1:44.13, 1:34.76, 1:27.43


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2012)

Round 6

5x5: 1:37.19
1:29.23, 1:37.63, 1:42.22, 1:37.24, 1:36.69


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 17, 2012)

lleoh said:


> *Round6*
> 4x4:
> 1:16.38, 1:02.17, 1:08.76, (54.82), 1:01.21, 59.53, 1:09.13, 1:03.46, 59.66, (1:16.86), 1:03.92, 1:06.32 = *1:05.06* Double parity on EVERY SINGLE solve ...



What... A 1/16777216 probability of happening (0.00000596046447753906%). Are you actually sure?


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 18, 2012)

4x4: 59.52, 55.04, 1:02.22, 50.08, 54.68, 55.97, 54.10, 53.44, 1:05.74, 1:01.28, 57.97, 59.93 = 57.42

relatively consistent but totally unacceptable.


----------



## KCuber (Nov 18, 2012)

7x7
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-11-18
avg of 5: 4:19.66 PB

Time List:
1. (4:35.81) 
2. 4:34.50 
3. (3:55.40) PB 
4. 4:08.90 
5. 4:15.59

4x4
Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2012-11-18
avg of 12: 39.73

Time List:
1. 39.72 F U2 F2 U R U' R U2 F' 
2. 37.77 U2 F' R F' U F' U F2 R2 
3. 39.58 U2 R F R' F2 R F2 R F R' 
4. 44.06 U R F U' R2 F2 R F' R 
5. 37.95 R U R2 F' U F2 U R U' 
6. (47.10) U' F2 R U2 R' U F U' R 
7. 38.39 U F' R U' R U' F' U2 F 
8. (34.21) R2 F2 U2 F R F R U2 F' 
9. 39.11 R2 F2 R' U R2 U F' U' F2 
10. 42.51 U R U' F2 U F' R F R' 
11. 39.19 U' R U' F U R2 U R' U' 
12. 39.05 R2 U' R F R' U F R' F2


----------



## mycube (Nov 19, 2012)

*Results for Round 6*​

*4x4x4​*1. 39.73 KCuber
2. 53.91 mycube
3. 57.42 JianhanC
4. 1:05.06 lleoh
5. 1:36.73 khoavo12
6. 2:06.44 sneaklyfox


*5x5x5​*1. 1:35.63 mycube
2. 1:37.19 emolover
3. 2:16.38 lleoh


*6x6x6​*1. 3:13.23 mycube


*7x7x7​*1. 4:19.66 KCuber
2. 4:43.02 mycube


*8x8x8​*1. 7:23.58 mycube


*Round 7*​
*4x4x4​*
1. Fw D2 F' R D2 B D' B2 Fw2 F Uw2 L B U' L2 D U F Uw2 Rw' D Uw U B' Rw2 U' Rw Fw' L2 Fw R F2 U' F U B Fw L2 B R'
2. D2 L2 Rw D B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw F' Uw Fw2 D' U2 B' F2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 B' Uw Fw2 Uw2 B L2 F2 L2 Uw U2 Fw' F L D' F Rw2 R' U' Rw Uw L
3. D' Uw Rw Fw2 Rw' D' Uw2 U L Fw' D U2 L' Uw' U2 Fw' R2 B' Uw2 U2 B D' B' Rw' R F2 Rw' Uw' L D2 Uw2 U F' Uw2 F' D' Fw2 F2 Rw R
4. F' Rw Fw R B L2 Uw2 F L2 Rw2 R2 U R2 F' Rw2 U' R' D2 Rw B2 Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 L' B2 L' B' R2 F L2 Rw U' Rw F' Uw2 L F2 R' Fw'
5. D' F2 Rw' B' R2 B Uw' B Fw R' Fw' R' Fw F' U B' R2 B' L F2 Uw B2 Rw' B' Uw Fw L2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Fw2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 Fw2 L Rw

6. U2 B Fw2 U B L2 R D L' B' L' R B D2 L' R2 D2 Fw2 Rw D' Uw' U B2 D' Uw2 L' R2 B Fw' Uw R2 D U' B' F' R F2 Uw2 Rw' F
7. B Fw' U' R2 B L2 R' U2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 U2 L' D U L2 Rw' F R' F2 U' B2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw R' F2 L2 Rw' Fw Rw R2 F
8. F2 Rw' B2 Uw U' L Rw F2 U Rw' B2 Fw D Uw B D2 Uw' U' L2 R' Uw' Fw' R' Uw2 L D F' Rw2 Fw' F' U' F R' Uw2 Rw B' Uw' Fw D F'
9. Uw' Fw Uw B Fw F D' B Uw' R Fw F2 Uw Rw' Uw' U Fw2 D2 Rw' D Rw Fw' F L2 F' Uw' U B' L Rw' R' F R2 F2 Rw Uw' L2 Fw' R' Uw2
10. U' L2 Fw' F' Rw2 U F2 Rw' R' U' L' Rw2 Uw Rw R' B Rw R' D Fw2 U' B2 L2 F' R2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R D2 Uw2 L Rw F U' R D B' Fw2 Uw

11. Rw' R' B D F' D Uw' R U L2 R' B Uw L' F2 R2 F2 L Uw R' B' F2 L' R2 Fw U L' Rw' R2 B' L2 R2 Fw F' Rw2 Fw2 U L2 U2 Rw
12. Fw' F' D' Uw' B' Uw Fw2 R F U' F U' B2 Rw Fw' F Uw' B' Fw2 F' D' Uw Fw2 F' Rw' F' L F Uw' U2 Rw D2 U Rw R2 Fw' D Uw Fw' Rw2

*5x5x5​*
1. Rw' Uw2 F' D' F Uw Bw L2 B Fw2 F2 Lw Dw R2 Bw' D' Lw2 R Dw' B Dw Bw' R Bw2 Lw' R' B2 F2 D Uw2 U' L' R2 D2 Uw2 B R' B' F U F2 L2 Lw R Uw' Bw Lw2 F' Lw' R Bw2 F Lw Dw2 U2 Fw D Dw U2 R2
2. F D2 Uw2 F Uw F2 Rw' R2 F Rw' U2 B' Fw' R' Dw2 Bw' D Rw F2 R' Uw' R2 Dw2 Bw Fw U Fw2 F' Rw R Fw2 U' B D2 L Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw Fw2 Lw Rw' D2 Dw' L Rw' R2 D' U2 B2 Fw U L' Rw2 B Bw' Rw' U B D2
3. L2 Lw2 Fw' F2 U2 Fw F Lw2 D2 L' R Bw2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 Uw' Fw D2 Dw2 Uw Rw R F' Dw Lw2 F D Dw' U2 Lw2 Fw Dw Fw Rw2 R2 Dw Lw2 Fw' Lw Bw' F' Dw2 U Bw Uw2 B' Bw2 D' B2 Dw' L' Fw Uw Rw D B' Fw2 Dw
4. U' Fw' L Rw2 D' B2 Lw2 U2 B Fw Uw' Lw' Dw2 B F2 U' R' Dw Lw' R2 B' Fw' F' U Bw Lw R' Uw Bw' Fw F2 Uw' F R' Dw2 L' R Fw2 Lw F' U Lw2 D' Dw Uw R D' Uw2 R' B Bw' Fw F2 L B R' Dw L Rw Fw'
5. B2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw F2 U2 Fw Dw' Bw Uw2 L' D Rw B' Bw' F2 Dw Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw U B' Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 B Uw L F2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw2 U Rw' B' L2 Rw Fw Lw2 F2 Dw2 Lw' B2 Bw Fw' F Lw Bw2 R2 B2 Fw F2 U2 F

*6x6x6​*
1. R2 F' D B2 R 3F2 F' 2R2 2B2 L 2U2 L' 2L' 3F R' 3F' D' L' D 3U2 3F2 D 3U' U L2 3R' 2R R 2D U 2F D' 2D2 U' 3F2 D L 2F L 3F' 2R 2D2 B2 2F 2D2 B' F2 2L2 2D R' 3U' 3R2 3U2 2U2 2B' 2R' D R2 D 2D2 3F' L' 3R' F 2R 2B' 2D 3U L' 2F
2. 2B' L 2B L2 2L 3R 3F2 3R D 2D2 3F L2 D' 2U2 R' B 2B2 2D2 2B2 R2 2B2 U 2F R' 3F D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 R 3F' U' 2B 2L R' 2B' R' 2B2 2F2 D2 3U' U2 R' 2D L 2U 3R2 D L' B2 2R' D 2D 2B2 2U 2F 2L2 3R' U2 3F L2 B' 2F2 2U U' 2B L R U2
3. 2D U2 L 2R 2B' 2D2 B L' F2 2U 2F' 2U' 2B F' L2 3R' 2B2 2F' 2D2 R2 F' D' 2D2 U2 L' 3R 2R2 R 2B' 2U2 2B2 2F2 L' 3R' B' 3F2 2R2 B2 2B2 U2 B2 2D2 2R 2B' 2U' B 2B2 D2 2D' 2L2 3R 2R' 3U 3R' U2 3F2 2D' B F2 U2 B2 D 2D' 3U2 2U 2B' 2D' 3U2 2U' U2
4. 3R' 2R' D2 2B' F' D' 3F 2R 2U2 2F D2 2R D2 3U 2F 2L' U2 L B 3R2 U2 B2 2R F R' 2F2 F' 3U' F' 3U2 L 2F2 F2 2D B' R 3F R' D2 2U' U' 2R' 3U2 3R2 R2 F 3R 2F 2U' 2L 3R' 2B2 F 2D2 3R' B' 2B2 F2 L' 2L2 2D2 B' 2B 2F L2 2L' R 2B' 2F' R
5. D 2U F 3R 2F 2D2 2R B2 2R' B' F 3U2 3F R 3F2 F 2U 2B L B 2B' 2F' 3R R2 F' D' 3U' 2R B2 2B 2U2 U2 F' U' 2F2 D' 2D 3U2 U' L2 2U' R2 2F' L2 2D 3R' B 2D2 2F D 3U 2U' 2L' 3R2 F2 R 3U2 2U B2 3F2 2R2 3F 2D2 U 2B2 L2 2L' U 2L2 2F2

*7x7x7​*
1. 3U' 2U' R2 U' L U' 2F' D U 3R 2R2 3D2 3U 2U' R2 3B' 2D2 3F' 3D 3B' 2F2 2R' 3F D 2F' F 3U U' B 2F 2D' 3D2 3U 2F 2L2 3D2 2U 2R2 3F2 3D' L 3L2 3B 2F2 2L2 3R' 2R2 2B D' 3D2 2U2 U' 2F 3L2 D' 2R 3U2 2F' R2 F 3R' 2R2 D' 2B 3F2 U' 2B' 3B2 D U2 3B2 D2 3U 2L2 3B2 3F' D' 2U2 B2 2D' 3F' 3R 3B2 3L2 3D 2L' 2U U2 2B2 2D 2L' R' D' 2D U' B' 2B 2L R' 2F'
2. L' 3B2 F2 D' 2D' 2L 3B 2D2 U2 2L2 3F 2L 3L' 2R U' 2F' 2R' 2F2 F' 3R 2D2 2U2 2L2 3R R' 3B2 2F2 2D' L2 2F' F' 3L2 2B 2F' U' 3R' F2 2L' 3R' R 3B 2L' 3R B 2B L 2L 3L2 R' B 2U 3L2 2D2 2U' 3B' R 3B D2 2D U' 2B' 3D' F' 2R' R' D B 3D2 F 2D2 L2 3L2 2B 2F' 2L2 B2 2D' 3U2 U2 2B' U 2B 3L2 D2 2F2 3L 3B 3F' 2L' 3F2 F' U 3F' 2D2 L' 3B' 3U 2R 3F' 3R
3. 3R 2F 3L' 2R2 3B' F' R2 B2 R D2 3L2 2F2 F 2D2 3U2 3F 3L' F' L 3D2 3L2 U2 3B' F2 3U' 3L' 3B2 2U' B2 3B U' 3R 2R 2D 3R' 2R2 3D 3U' L' U L2 F2 2R' 3D 3U 3R' 2R' B2 3B' 3F' 3D2 L2 D' U2 2R' D 2D 3U2 2L' 2U2 2F R2 3F' 2F2 3D' 3R' 3B2 U2 2F2 F2 2L2 2R2 2D' 2R2 U2 2B F' 3R' R' B' R 2U2 3B2 L2 U' 3F2 D F' D 2D' 3B2 F2 3L' 2B U' 2L2 3L B' F' 2L2
4. B2 3L 2R2 B' 2F2 D' 3B D' 3B' 3U2 R' 3D' 3U2 L' 2L 3R2 B 2D 2B' 2F2 R2 2F 3L 3F' 3R2 U' 3F2 2L 2B2 3B2 2U2 2R 2D' 3D' 3U' U2 R2 D2 3D' 2U2 2L 2R2 3F2 2U2 L2 2L2 2R' 3F2 U 2B2 3L2 F' 3U' 2R2 2F' 3D 3R 2F' R' D 2R' 2F2 2L 3U' 3R' U 3F 2F' 3L 2F2 3U2 2B2 2L2 3B U' B' 2R' B' F D' B2 3F R B' 2L 2U U' R U 2R 3B' R' F' 3L2 2R 2U2 2R 2F F2 3U
5. 3R' 2D2 2U' 2R2 2U' R2 D' 2D' L D' 2D 3U' 3B2 2F R D F U' B' 2F L' 2B' 3B 3U L2 2D 3F 3R2 3F 3U' 2U2 B 2B 2L2 B L2 2D 3B2 2U' 2B' 2R R U2 3R' F 3U 3F' F2 3L2 2R2 3U 2L2 R' U2 2F 3D' 3L2 3R' 3D2 2U' U2 R2 F' R 3D' 3U' 2F U2 L2 3L2 B' 2B' 2R' D' B 2B 2F2 3R 2R' U' 2R D' 2D' 3D 2U2 3L' 3U2 3B F2 D2 2U 3L 3D2 U' 2R B' 3B' 3R' U' F2

*8x8x8​*
1. 2F 4D 3U L' 4L2 4F 3L2 4B F L' 3F F' 2D' 2L' 4L 4B' L2 3D2 4D' L 2L 2U 2B 4D' 4U2 3R' 2F D 3U' 4B' 4D2 F 4R2 4U2 R2 4F' 4U 4F 3R2 4U2 B 2L' 4R2 3D' 4U' 2U 2B' 3R' R2 4F' L2 2U 4B 2U2 3B2 4F 2D U 4B' 3D F' 3U' 2R2 4U L2 4R2 2D' B' 3R' 4D' 2B 3D 4D 3B 4F F' 2L' 3F' 4U2 4L 3B L R U 2R' 4U' U L' 4F R' 3F2 U' 4F2 D2 4D' 3U2 3F' 3R 3B' L' 2B' 3R2 4B 4R 2R' D' 3B2 3F 2D 4D 3F2 3L' 3F' 2F2 3U2 3B 4L2 2F2 3D 2B'	
2. 4B 4D 3F2 4R2 2R2 B' 4F 2F' 4L' 2U B2 2B 4F2 F2 2D 4D 2L2 3L 4L' 4R2 4F 3F' 2U2 4B2 F' D' 4B' 3U 2L2 2F' 2D' 2U' L' 2F R 3D' 2B' 2D2 4U 3L2 4R D2 3D2 2U' 3F' L' 3R 2B2 L2 3B2 3D' R2 3U 2F' L2 D 3U' 2B2 4F 2F2 4L' 4R2 3D2 4D' U2 L' 2B' 2F D' 4L 2B' L 2R 2D2 3U' F' 2U 2B 3R' 2U' 4B 2L' 3L 4R 2R 3F 3D F 4R 2D' 2U' U' L2 F2 2L' 2F 4R 2R2 R' 3D' 3U2 4B2 4D' 3R' 4U' 4L' U 4L 2U2 2B' 4F 2F2 2U2 4B2 3F2 F 3U 2L' R 3F	
3. B 3L2 B 4F' 3F 2D B 2B' 4U2 B2 3D 3B 3F2 2F 3L2 3D2 2R' 3D2 2R 2B2 2D2 3R R2 3B F 4D' 4R' 3D2 R U' R2 3U' 3L2 R2 3B' F2 4U U2 4B 4D' U 3L 3R2 4U 2B' 2R2 2B 3D2 4L2 U 3R2 2R2 2F' 2U2 U' 4F2 4U 4B2 4D F' 3L' 3F 3R' 3F2 4D 4U' 2U B2 4B 3L2 3R D2 R2 D2 3D' 3R 3B 3L2 2B 4D 2F 3L 4U' 3F' 4L2 B2 2B 3F2 2L' 3L' 4L' R F2 4L2 2D' 4U2 3F D' R2 2D2 3B' 3R2 R' 2D' 3L 4F' 2L2 B 3D 3U' 2B' 2D2 4D U2 3R 4B 2R2 F 3U' 3L


Good luck everyone!


----------



## KCuber (Nov 20, 2012)

4x4
36.41, 36.46, 41.60, 39.74, 38.48, 47.48, 39.86, 40.68, 40.16, 36.94, 38.14, 36.14=38.85 Sub-39  PB


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 20, 2012)

4x4 

avg: 1:42.07 (σ = 11.17)
1:36.58, 1:32.56, 1:40.64, 1:37.03, 1:49.43, DNF(1:50.93), 1:28.26, 1:46.52, 1:29.49, 1:30.27, 2:02.59, 1:55.56


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 20, 2012)

Round 7

4x4: 1:13.45, (1:21.60), 1:12.66, 1:11.35, 1:05.70, 1:17.80, 1:14.89, 1:13.14, 1:15.93, (1:00.05), 1:10.51, 1:10.91 = *1:12.63*

5x5: 3:14.09, 3:18.43, (3:22.72), 3:15.48, (3:13.55) = *3:16.00*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 22, 2012)

Round 7
4x4 Average: 2:02.35

1:59.43, (1:41.31), 1:52.07, 2:00.81, 2:10.63, 2:10.93, 2:13.48, 1:59.83, (2:44.06), 2:16.32, 1:47.70, 1:52.26

2:44... partway through F2L I realized that I hadn't finished edge pairing as I thought. Oh well. This is going to be my last time here (for now). I won't have a 4x4 after this.


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 22, 2012)

Round 7

*4x4x4*: 1:25.48, 1:30.87, 1:30.52, 1:23.09, 1:23.86, 1:15.07, 1:19.00, 1:19.72, 1:10.00, 1:08.24, 1:08.32, 1:10.60 = *1:18.57*


----------



## Riley (Nov 22, 2012)

Round 7

4x4:
Average: 53.19
49.76, 55.93, (1:01.17), 51.53, 57.73, 44.78, 56.01, 48.66, 51.65, 58.51, 57.37, (43.38)


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2012)

4x4: 59.55
55.70, 1:08.30, 59.60, 1:05.54, 1:02.30, 56.85, 1:01.67, 51.89, 57.04, 1:07.45, 57.25, 52.12
8x8: 8:23.87
8:06.51, 8:36.03, 8:29.06


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 24, 2012)

round 7

4x4: 1:02.22, 58.76, 1:01.92, 59.61, 57.86, 57.00, 52.63, 54.93, 1:00.51, 54.64, 1:03.63, 1:13.95 = 59.11
5x5: 1:35.75, 1:51.52, 1:33.22, 1:27.71, 1:38.22 = 1:35.73


----------



## mycube (Nov 25, 2012)

4x4x4: 54.84 54.02 50.21 (54.97) 53.97 53.13 52.93 (47.06) 54.72 54.46 54.21 53.36 = 53.59
5x5x5: (1:38.30) 1:39.25 (1:41.86) 1:39.90 1:39.47 = 1:39.54
6x6x6: (3:15.11) 3:13.05 3:10.19 (3:07.72) 3:13.81 = 3:12.35
7x7x7: 4:36.83 (4:52.28) 4:44.71 4:37.40 (4:18.61) = 4:39.65
8x8x8: 7:17.19 7:20.50 7:21.59 = 7:19.76


----------



## mycube (Nov 27, 2012)

*Results for Round 7*​

*4x4x4​*1. 38.85 KCuber
2. 53.19 Riley
3. 53.59 mycube
4. 59.11 JianhanC
5. 59.55 emolover
6. 1:12.63 BlueDevil
7. 1:18.57 FaLoL
8. 1:42.07 khoavo12
9. 2:02.35 sneaklyfox

*5x5x5​*1. 1:35.73 mycube
2. 1:39.54 mycube
3. 3:16.00 BlueDevil


*6x6x6​*1. 3:12.35 mycube

*7x7x7​*1. 4:39.65 mycube

*8x8x8​*1. 7:19.76 mycube
2. 8:23.87 emolover


*Round 8*​
*4x4x4​*1. F2 Rw Fw2 Uw R2 D2 Uw F2 U' B2 Rw B R2 B2 D' Uw' U' Rw2 B2 R B Rw' D U2 Rw' B Fw2 L2 F D L F2 L2 Uw' R U' L' B2 F' D2
2. Rw' Uw Fw L' Fw2 F' L R2 Uw2 U B2 Fw2 Rw2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 L' Rw R B' Rw2 F Rw U Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 L D2 F2 Rw Fw2 R' B2 D2 Uw2 R
3. B Uw2 F L' Rw F2 U L Rw' B' F R' B R B' Rw D Rw2 B' F2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw L' R B' F R D2 Rw' R2 D B2 Rw2 F U2 L' D'
4. B' R' Fw2 L' D2 B L U2 Fw2 F2 U F' L2 B2 Fw' F2 R B2 Uw Fw L' B2 D' Rw2 Fw' R' D2 U2 F' D2 Uw2 U L2 R' F U L' U2 Rw' R
5. D L2 U R2 B' Fw' U' B' U' B' Rw2 D' L2 B' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw' B2 L2 F D R2 B Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw' B' Rw2 R2 U' F L2 R D2 Fw2 Rw' R Uw'
6. D2 B L2 Rw F' R D' L' B2 R2 B' D2 Uw B2 D Fw2 Rw R2 Uw L' Rw2 Uw' R' F Uw' L' R' F' L2 Rw2 D2 U2 F2 R B2 Fw' F2 U' Rw' R2
7. B' Fw Rw B' F2 D2 L' B2 Fw2 U' Fw' L' Fw L F' U2 Fw D2 R B Fw F2 L D Uw2 U B Fw L2 R' F2 Rw D' Fw2 U B2 Fw2 F2 L' F
8. Uw2 Rw R' Uw B' Rw B' Fw' Rw2 F' Uw U Fw' D2 Uw L' U L D' F' Rw D' Uw B Uw F D L' Rw' D Uw' L Fw2 R2 B Fw L Uw2 U2 L2
9. L2 B R' Fw2 F R2 D2 F U2 R D' Uw' B2 D R2 F' Uw' B2 F' Rw' B' R Uw2 U R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 R' U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 D2 R2 Fw2 F' U2 B F
10. L' Fw' Rw F D' U2 Fw2 L' U2 L2 R Uw2 Rw R' B' U' L F' D2 U2 F L' D B2 Fw Uw B' F L2 Fw R B' L B' Fw F2 Uw' L' R' Fw'
11. B2 F2 U' L B2 Uw' U' B Fw' F2 L F2 L2 R F2 L' Rw F D2 L Rw2 B Uw F2 D' Rw' F' D2 L' Rw2 R' Fw U B Fw' D U B2 F2 R
12. Uw B2 U' L Rw R' F' Uw' L Uw2 F Uw' U' R B2 F' R2 B L Rw2 Uw2 U B' U' F Uw' B' D' F L D' U' R Fw2 D Uw' R D' L2 R

*5x5x5​*1. Fw2 Lw' Bw2 D' F Rw2 B R' D U' Rw Bw Fw2 F D' U2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' B2 F' L2 Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 L B D' R2 F' Dw2 U' L D2 Rw' U2 R' D2 Uw L' B2 L Fw2 L2 Rw B' Bw Uw Bw L2 Bw' F' U Bw2 D Fw2
2. D Dw B D2 Bw2 Lw2 F D' R2 D' Uw Bw2 Lw Rw R2 F' U Lw' Rw' D' Lw2 Rw D2 L' Uw' Rw Fw2 U' Fw' D Bw Rw' Uw B2 Fw' Rw' D Dw2 Rw Dw' B Dw2 R2 B' Fw' L2 F' Uw B Bw' F Lw' Rw F D U Fw2 Dw B' Bw
3. Dw' Uw Fw' F2 U L2 R Fw Lw2 B' Fw L Lw2 Fw2 Uw B Fw Rw' D Uw' L2 Lw' Fw F D R' B Bw' Fw' F' L2 F Lw F Uw' U Fw Rw' Bw' R2 Uw F' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Lw' Fw2 Lw F2 Uw2 Bw' Fw F U' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Dw2
4. F L Rw' Bw Fw' R' Fw Dw2 Uw' U F' L Dw' Uw' U2 B' Fw2 D Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' Uw Rw F2 Dw U' B2 Bw L2 Rw2 F Rw2 B' Lw B' Fw' F' Lw2 D2 Rw' F2 R2 D Bw Lw2 R Bw' Rw2 Bw2 F2 U2 Lw' R F' R F2 Uw2 L2
5. Lw F' D' Bw2 U' Lw2 U B2 Rw Bw2 F' Uw Lw2 Rw U' B2 Bw' F2 R Uw' B Bw' Dw Fw R' D' B' U2 Rw' U2 Bw' Fw' R' Fw D' Fw2 Dw' U F' Lw' R2 Fw Uw2 R U2 Bw U' Fw' L' U' Lw' R2 Fw' Rw2 U2 Bw2 R2 F2 Lw' R'

*6x6x6​*1. R 3U B' 2L' F2 U F U B2 3U2 U B L' D2 L' D2 3U' L2 2R2 3U 2L' 2B2 2L' 2B 3R2 3F 2F' 2L 3R2 2R 3U2 F2 2L' R2 U2 2F' L R2 U 2B' 2L' 3U 3R 2U' 3F2 L R2 3F' 2F' 2L R2 3F D2 R 2D2 B 2L F2 2L 2F 2U2 U2 3F' 3U2 2U' L 3R2 2R' U' L
2. 3U2 2U2 U2 R2 2D' 3F2 D B2 2B' L 3U' 2L2 3R2 3F 2D' 2R' 2F2 2U' L 2U 2B2 2U' 2L2 B' 2B 3F 2D' 3U U' 2B2 2D' 2U 2B2 3F' D' U2 L' D' 2U' 2B' R 2D 2U2 2R' B2 2B2 2L2 3U' U2 B' F R2 B' L 2B' U2 L' 2U2 2R' U' 2L' 3F' R2 B' 2B2 F2 2R2 2D' 3U' 2U
3. 2B' 2L2 3R 2U U' B2 3R R 3U2 R2 D L2 2F2 3R2 2U2 2R' 3F2 2R2 2D' U2 2B2 U 2B F' 2R' 2F' L' 2U 2B' 2F' F L' 3U U2 R U F 3R U2 2L 3F D 2D 3R' 2U' F' 2D2 2U2 F 2U' R D2 3R 3F F' D 2D2 3R' 2U 2B' L2 R2 2F2 2U 2B2 U2 L2 2D' 2L2 2F'
4. 3U 3R 2D L' U' 3F 3R2 3U2 3R' 2R2 U L2 2F2 2D 2F' D 2B2 3R' B 3R' 2R2 R' U F 3R2 U' 3F L' 2L 2R2 U L 2D' B' 3R F' 3R F' R' 3F' 2F2 L' 2F' 3R 3U' 3R 2R2 R2 B2 2D' R' 2D2 3F 2F' F' U2 R B' D' 3F 2F D 2F 3R' 2R2 3U2 F' 2D2 2F 2D
5. 2L 2U R' D2 2F' 3U 2U' U2 2B' 3F' 2F U2 2L 2B2 R 2D L 3F2 L' 3R' 2F' 2U' B' R2 2B2 2D 2U 2L2 2R' R' F 2L2 D2 3U2 2R2 D2 F2 2U' 2R 2D2 B 3R U' 2L D' 2R2 R B' 2R 3F2 L2 2R R 3U U' 2R' D B' 2F2 F' D2 2D 3U 3F2 L2 2L2 2R' R2 2U' U2

*7x7x7​*1. 3D2 3B 2F' 2L' 2F2 2D 3D' 3U' U 3B 2F 2D2 2U' U' B' F2 2L2 3F' 2D' 2U 2R R2 2B 3B2 R' 2U' 2R2 2D R' D2 2L 3L' 3R2 3F' D 2D2 3D' 2L2 2F 2L' 3D2 2F2 R2 2U2 2F R 3B F 2D 3U' 3B 3L2 2F' 3D L' 2B' 2R2 2B2 3B 2F2 D' 3U R F 2D2 U' 3L D 3L' 2B2 3R 2U U R' 3B' L 3D2 2F 3L' 3F' D' U2 R D' 2D' 3U' L2 U2 3F L B' 3D L' 3R' 2D2 2F2 F R2 2B2 R
2. D' 3D 2B' 3F F2 2L 3R' 2B D' 3D' 3F' U 3B2 L2 2B2 U 3B' 2F2 2L2 2R' R 2D 3U 2B' D2 3U' L' 2L' 2R' 2U' 2R2 3B' 2L2 2D 2U2 2L2 B2 2B' D 2L 2D2 2U' 3B U2 2R' 2U' L' R' B' D2 R2 2B' D' 3D' 2U F' 2D 3U 2U2 2R2 2F2 F 2L' 2D2 2B' U' B' 3D2 2U' U2 L' 3U 2L2 2R 3F' 3L2 2R' 3F2 2L' D' 3F 2F 3U2 U 3F F2 3R2 B' 3B2 F 2L2 3U B2 F' R 3B2 2L2 R 3B 3F
3. 3L' B2 2B' 3F' D2 2D2 3F2 2L' 2R 2F' U' F2 2U2 2R 3F 3L 2D2 3U 2L2 2F' 2L 2B2 L' 3U 3L2 3B2 U2 2B 2U2 3B 3L' 2U U' B2 3B2 2L 3R2 3D2 2U' U2 3R2 3B 3F' F' 3L 3R2 R2 3D2 B' 2U' 3F2 2L2 2B2 3F D' 3D' U' 2F' 2L' D2 3R F' 2D' 3U 3F L' 3B 3U2 L2 2F' F2 R 2B 3B F 3L2 3U' 3B' 2D' R2 F 2D 3R' 2U 3B L U2 R2 2U R2 3F L 3L2 3R2 D' 2D2 2R D 2U2 3L
4. 3F 3L 2D2 L D' 3L' 3F 3D2 2F' D 2U2 3L' B 3L' 2R' B 2U' U' 3F' F 3D2 R' 3D2 F L 2L2 3L' 2D2 L' 3L 3D2 U 3L2 2F' L' 3D' L2 R' 3F 3R 2R' 3F 3U2 2U' 2B' 3F' 3R2 3D' U' B' 3R B2 3B' L2 3L 2D2 3L' D' 3U 2L' 3L' B' 3B D2 B 3F D 2L2 B2 3B 3F' F' 2D U L2 3L U2 3R' 2U2 3L' R' B 2U2 L' R 2D' 3U' B 3B2 F D' B 3F' D' U2 B L' 3R2 R F
5. 3R' 3F2 2F2 F 3L' 2D' 3R2 D2 B2 3B U' 3B' 3R2 3D 3F2 2F2 3R2 3F D2 2D2 2U R' 3F' 3D 3U' 2U U L2 3B2 3F2 2F2 3R D 3D' 2L 2D2 2F' 3R B R2 D2 2B' 2D2 2R U' 3L' 2F 3L' 3R2 B2 3F' 3U2 L' 2U2 3B' 2D2 3R 3B' L2 3U' 3B' 3L U F2 L2 R2 B2 2D2 3L2 B 3D 3F' 2F2 2U' 2B' 3B2 2F L2 F' 2U 2L' D2 3F2 D 3D2 L2 R D2 L B 2F2 3L2 F' U B' 2B' 3L R2 3B2 3R'

*8x8x8​*1. 4R' 3F2 3D2 4B' R' 3B' F' 3R2 3F R 3D2 L 2L' 2D' R 2B 2R' B' 4B' 2F2 L' 2L 3L 4L2 2R' 2D2 B' 2L 4F' 2D' 4D U2 2B 3F' 3L2 R 3F 3L 4L 4R' U' 3B 4U 3U2 4F' 2L 4L2 4R2 4B 2L 3F' 2U 4R 3R' 2R' 4F' 2U L2 2L 2R' 3U2 U 4F2 2D2 4U 4B2 4F2 L 3R D 4U' 2U 4R' 4D 3L' 4F' 3R 4D 4R2 U 4L2 4U B' 4R 3B D' U B2 4B' L' 2R2 B2 4L2 3B' 4B 2F2 4D 2B D2 2D 4U U2 2F' 4D 4R2 4F2 3D2 4D2 B' 2D 2R' B 3R2 B 4B2 3U' 2F F 4L 4F	
2. 3F2 4L 4U2 4B' 2L R' 2F2 D' 3D' 3U' 4L' 4R2 3R2 4F 2L' D2 4D 4L' 4B' 4L' 2R' B R2 2U 3L D2 3L 2F 4R B 2F L2 4U2 U 3B' F2 D' 2R 3B' 2D2 4R 4B2 F 3L' 4B2 3R2 3D' L2 2U 3L2 U2 4R D2 4L2 3B' 3R 3D 4D' 3U' 4R' 4B2 4L2 4F2 3L 2B2 4F' F 2L 3U2 3F 3R R2 2U' 2B 2U F 2D2 3D 3U 2L2 D 2D2 4F2 D' 4D2 4B' 3D' 3R 3B2 4L2 4U2 B 2F' 2D 3D' L B2 2R2 4U' 2U' 4L' 4R' 3F2 2F2 4L 4B 4R2 2R2 R' 4F' D 2D2 3D2 4L' 4D 4U' 4L 4R2 4B 2R'	
3. 2L B' D' 4D 3U2 2B 3F 3R 3F 2D B F2 3L2 3U' 3L2 4U 3F 3L B2 2B 3B' 4F' L' 3R 4D' 3R' 2D2 B 3L 4R' 3D' 2U2 4L 4B F2 2L2 D2 4D2 3F' U2 4R2 D' 2U2 2B 3B2 3F' D2 B2 L' 4L2 2U2 3B2 3U' 4F' D' 2R' 3B 4U' 3L' 2R 2U 2F 4R2 2D 3D' U' L' 3R' 2B F' 2L2 3F2 2R' 3U2 3L2 4R' 3R2 4D2 4U 3L 2U' 4F' 2D2 3F' F D L 2D' 3D2 B 4F 4L 4U2 4B2 L 2L' 3L2 B' 2D' 3F D' 2U' 4F L 2L D2 3D' 4D2 2U' 2B 3U2 3F2 U2 4L2 3B' 2D' 3U2 L 2F2 4D2


Good luck everyone!


----------



## JianhanC (Nov 28, 2012)

Round 8

4x4: 1:08.93, 51.61, 44.06, 43.70, 53.63, 59.77, 51.71, 1:01.99, 51.36, 54.95, 54.65, 44.97 = 52.87 much better 
5x5: 1:33.62, 1:23.37, 1:27.02, 1:27.75, 1:36.38 = 1:29.46
7x7: 4:55.54, 4:32.87, 5:17.82, 5:02.83, 4:52.28 = 4:56.88


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Round 8 - 4x4

Average: 1:32.72

1:31.86, 1:20.30, (1:51.33), 1:39.80, 1:23.70, (1:18.46), 1:38.00, 1:25.81, 1:37.60, 1:41.03, 1:45.01, 1:24.08


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 30, 2012)

Round 8

*4x4: 47.50*

47.68, 51.13, 43.59, 48.52, 50.66, 47.06, 42.01, (40.45), 47.84, 49.28, 47.24, (51.62)

5x5:

Will add later


----------



## KCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

4x4
41.20, 45.39, 37.83, 38.37, 37.07, 37.03, 38.74, 36.48, 46.64, 36.50, 40.22, 37.51=38.99 Damn counting 45, i rolled out the first 2 solves and got a 38.17 Ao12 
5x5

6x6

7x7
4:17.47, 4:19.68, 4:09.70, 4:35.55, 4:22.26=4:19.80


----------



## Riley (Dec 1, 2012)

Round 8

5x5: 1:46.63, 1:46.29, 1:50.35, 1:52.10, 1:51.54 = 1:49.51


----------



## mycube (Dec 3, 2012)

4x4x4: 52.63 52.81 55.33 (56.91) 49.71 50.31 54.43 52.69 48.83 54.86 53.77 (48.72) = 52.54
5x5x5: 1:35.84 1:35.75 1:37.88 (1:39.18) (1:24.47) = 1:36.49
6x6x6: (3:10.68) (3:17.53) 3:13.77 3:15.80 3:10.77 = 3:13.45
7x7x7: 4:48.55 4:50.75 (4:52.84) 4:44.84 (4:43.55) = 4:48.05
8x8x8: 7:21.13 7:27.11 7:30.72 = 7:26.32


----------



## mycube (Dec 4, 2012)

*Results for Round 8*​

*4x4x4​*1. 38.99 KCuber
2. 47.50 yoshinator
3. 52.54 mycube
4. 52.87 JianhanC
5. 1:32.72 khoavo12

*5x5x5​*1. 1:29.46 JianhanC
2. 1:36.49 mycube
3. 1:49.51 Riley

*6x6x6​*1. 3:13.45 mycube

*7x7x7​*1. 4:19.80 KCuber
2. 4:48.05 mycube
3. 4:56.88 JianhanC

*8x8x8​*1. 7:26.32 mycube


*Round 8*​
*4x4x4​*1. B Fw' F' R' D2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' R B2 Uw R' F' D Uw Rw R2 U B' D L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw U2 Fw2 F' U' L2 D2 Uw' Rw D' Rw F
2. D2 F2 R' Fw2 D U' L2 Rw2 D L' B2 D' R Fw D' Uw L F2 Uw F2 D' Uw U2 Fw' F R' D' Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw2 U' Rw D2 U' L2 B2 Fw' D' Fw'
3. R Fw2 D R U' Fw2 Uw B D B Rw2 Fw2 L' D L B' D2 R' Uw U' B Uw' Fw F' U2 R2 F' U2 Fw' F' U B2 F2 R2 D Uw2 R2 B2 L Rw2
4. L R2 F' U' F2 D2 U2 Rw2 R F2 L2 Rw2 B Rw' Uw U2 Fw D2 Uw U2 Rw' D' U' Rw2 R2 Fw' D' B2 Fw2 F2 R2 F2 Rw Fw2 F Rw' F2 R2 Uw' U
5. B L' U' B2 Fw F' R2 F Uw' B' Fw F' L' Fw' U L U B' D' R' Fw F' Rw Uw2 B U B2 Fw' D' F2 D' Uw' B' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B
6. D U' R2 B2 L Rw' D F R2 F2 Uw2 B' L2 F2 R' Fw U2 F' D' Uw2 R Uw B2 Rw2 B2 Rw U2 Fw F Uw' F R2 U B F2 Rw B' L' Rw2 U
7. Rw2 D2 U' L2 Uw' Rw2 B Fw F U L2 D L Rw Fw R' Fw U2 R2 B' Rw' U2 R B' Fw D Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 L Fw L2 Rw B' U L Fw Uw' Fw2
8. B2 F2 Uw' F' R D' Uw B Uw2 Fw Rw2 R' D2 Uw' U' B F Uw' U2 L2 Rw' F2 Rw2 R2 D B' Fw L F U' L Uw2 R' Fw' Rw U B' Fw2 F' L'
9. R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw R' D Uw' Rw2 D' Uw' L' R F U2 L2 Rw' D' U' R' B' Uw2 F L2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw' F Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 U' L2 R2 Uw2 R D' F
10. F Rw2 R D2 L Uw' Fw Uw Rw B2 D2 Fw Rw' D' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U R' F2 U2 B2 Fw F U Fw' F' D Rw R' Uw' F2 L' D2 U2 B U2
11. B' Rw' D Fw2 R B' Fw Uw' B Rw2 F' U Fw' R B2 F U Rw2 Uw B Uw U2 B Fw2 Uw' L Rw' D Fw' Rw R Fw' D2 Rw' Fw' F' Uw L' Fw' Uw'
12. L' Uw Fw2 F D Rw' B' L2 R2 F' D L2 Rw R Fw2 F D U2 Rw' F Uw2 U2 B Uw' Rw' U L' D' Uw L' B2 F2 Rw2 D' Fw2 L Fw2 D2 Rw R

*5x5x5​*1. B' Fw2 D2 U2 Lw' Rw' Dw U' L' D Uw B' L' Dw2 Uw Lw' Dw L' Uw L B' Uw' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw Rw' R2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' R Uw' B' Lw' R Dw' Bw Fw' Lw2 R2 B2 F2 D Dw' Uw' Lw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 F' Dw2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Fw
2. D2 Lw' F2 Uw' U' F2 Uw2 B Fw F' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 L B2 F U' F2 Dw L' Lw2 B D2 B2 Fw' F Dw' Bw2 D2 Dw' B F2 D2 Lw2 U2 Lw R' F2 Uw' Fw Rw' R Bw2 D2 U Lw R2 U' Lw2 Rw2 Bw' L2 F D L Rw2 Bw2 Lw F R
3. Dw2 R B Fw R2 B' R2 Fw2 L2 F Dw2 Lw' B Bw D Bw' Dw Lw' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' L Dw Fw2 Uw R Fw2 Uw2 R B2 Uw Fw Lw2 Rw2 D2 Fw L Rw2 R' Bw' L D2 Bw F Dw' B2 Fw' F' Uw R B2 F' R2 F2 R Fw2 Lw Bw' F2
4. Uw2 F Dw Uw' Rw' B' Dw L2 B' Fw L' Lw' Rw2 R B Bw2 Fw' Uw' Lw2 R' Fw2 Lw' B Fw Lw Uw Lw Dw' Lw2 R2 B2 U2 L2 Rw' Dw2 L' Rw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 U B2 D' Lw F2 D L Lw' Uw B2 U' R B2 Fw' F2 D Rw Fw
5. Fw2 Rw F' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw Dw L' R Uw' U2 Rw' D' Rw F2 Lw2 Rw' D' Fw Rw B2 Fw2 F D B' Fw2 Dw' B2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw B2 Bw' Fw' R2 D2 F R' F U Bw2 Dw2 B2 Fw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' B' Uw2 F Dw2 U' Lw' D U2

*6x6x6​*1. 2U2 2F2 3U' L 2D2 3U2 U' B 2F2 3U U2 2R' 2D2 2L2 D2 2U2 F' D U2 2R2 2U' 3R 3F' 2U2 2L 3F' L D 3F F2 2R2 D' 2D 3R2 3F2 2R' B 2D' 3R2 D2 3F2 2R2 2U2 2L' 2B2 L2 3R 3F2 3R' 3F2 3R2 2D' U B2 3F' F 2U U' 3F2 D' F2 D2 2U2 2R2 D' 3R' 3F F' L' 2U
2. L' F 2R' D' 2U B' 2B 3F2 2D2 B' 2R' B' 2D U 2F' 3U' 3F' D U F D' 3R2 D 2U L2 D' U2 R2 B' F 2U' L 2L 2R2 R2 D2 2U' B 2B2 3F2 F 2U2 U2 2F R 3U 2B2 3R2 R B 3F' 3R' D2 3U' U 2L' U' L' 2R B' R 3U U' 3R 2D 2F 3U 2L 2U2 U
3. 3R' D2 B2 3R2 F2 D 3U 3F 3R 2F2 2L2 2R' 3F2 2F' 3R2 B2 2D' B2 3F2 2D U' 2L' 2D 2B 2L2 B 2R 2F2 3U2 R' 2U2 U' B2 2B' 3U 2U' R 2F' 2R' D' F' 3R2 3U2 2L2 F L 3F2 2D2 3F' L' 3F' F' 2D' 2L' U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 D2 2B 3F 3U L2 2U U 3F2 2L U 2B' 2U'
4. 2F R 3F L2 2L 3R R 2D2 2U2 2B F 3U' 2F D' 3U' 2R B2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2U 2F2 2L' R' F 2U2 2F F L 2D2 B 3F2 F2 D2 R2 2U' U' 2B2 2L' 3U 2U' 3R 3U' 2F2 L' F2 3R2 D' 2D2 2U F 2R 2D L' 2D2 B' 2F2 L 2L' 2R R 2F 3U' 2B2 3R2 2D F2 2U' 3R' 2R
5. 2B 2F' 2L' D 3R' 2B F 2L' U' L' 2D U L 2B F' 2R2 U L2 2R2 B' 2F L 2L2 B' 2R2 F R 2U F R 2D2 3U' 2L2 2D' 2U U B2 F L 2R 3U2 F' D2 3U 2U 2L 2R R 2U R' 2U2 3R 2B2 2L2 2F' L 3F' 3R' 2D 3R B2 2L B' 3F2 2L2 2R R' 2U2 U 2F2

*7x7x7​*1. 3U' 3F' F2 2U' R2 F' 3U2 2U' 2L 3L' R 2B 2F2 2U2 F2 2D' 2B 2F 3L2 2U2 L2 D 2R2 B2 D2 3L' F 3L F 3U2 2R2 3B' 2L' 3B 2F2 L' 2F D2 2L2 2D' 3D' 3L 3R2 2R2 2B2 3U F 2L' 3L2 2D' 3U' 2B2 R' 3F' L2 3L2 2B2 3L2 F' U2 3B2 D 3U 2U' L F' 3D' F D' 2D 2R' 2B 3L2 3F D' 3D' L2 B 2D2 B' 3R' D2 U 2R' 2F' 2D 2F' 2D2 3U' 3R' 2D2 3R' 2R2 B2 2L' 2U2 U 3F2 L' 3R'
2. 2D' B2 2B2 2D 3L2 B 3R2 U R B2 F2 R 2F L2 D' B2 2L2 R' 2D' 2U2 2F' 2U' R 2F L 2B' 3R 2R2 R' B2 3B2 D' 3L2 B' 2D B' 2F U2 2R' 3D U' B' 2F2 D' 3D' 2U 3B' 3D2 L2 3L2 3R' 2R' 2D' 3D R2 2F' L2 3B' U2 L' 3L U 3R2 3F2 D L2 D' 3R' 2R2 B2 2B' F' D2 2D 2R2 B 2R2 3D' 3F2 3U2 2L 3L 2R' 3B 2L' 2R2 2D' U' 3R' F' D2 F 2U' U2 2L' 3B2 2D U 3R2 2D
3. 2L2 2U B' 3U2 B' 3U 3B' 3D' 2U' R2 B2 U2 B' 3B2 3U 2U' B2 2U' 3B2 F2 2D 2R2 2B 3B2 3L' 2D 2B' 3R' R 3U' 3L2 3B 2L' R2 3D2 2U2 2R D' 2F 2L B2 2F2 L2 D R' B 3R 2R2 R2 U2 2L 2R F D' 3L B R2 D 3U' 3B 2F' 2R 3B L' F 3L' U L' 3L 2U' L' 2R2 3U2 2L 3L' 2B 3F2 2F' F' 2U2 3B2 3F' F' 3U2 B 3U' 2F2 L' 3L U' 3R B L 3L' 2R 3U 2U 2F2 2L' 3L
4. 2F2 2D2 L 2L2 2D 3L' 2D 3L' B' R2 2U B2 L' 2U 2L2 U' 2R D2 2L' 2B' 2F2 F' 2R2 F 3R 2F L' 3L' 2R2 R 3B2 L 3U2 2U2 L 3L' 2R' R2 F' 3D 2U' 2B2 2L 2R' 3U 3F' 2U' U2 L2 2D2 3F U2 2L' 2F2 2U' 2L2 2R 3B 2R 3B' L 3L2 2R2 D' L' 2L2 3D 3U' 3L U 3L 3B2 3R' 2R2 3U 2R B' 2U U2 L 3D 2U 3F 3R' 2B 3D 3U2 2F2 F' D' 3L 3F' 2F 2L D2 3D L2 3L F U
5. 3F' 3L' B2 R' D2 3B' F' 2D 2U' 3R2 2B2 3D 2B 2D' 3D L 2D' 2B 3F2 F' 2L' 3D 2L' 2U2 U2 R2 2D' 3R 2R2 2F 3L2 2U2 L' 3R' 2R2 3B2 2U 2R B 3R B2 3F F R 2F' 3R' D' 2U' 3L F2 R 3F D' 3D2 3U 3B R2 B 3F' 2F2 2D2 R2 3D2 2L' U2 R' 2D U 3B2 L2 2F' F D2 2L' 3R2 3B F' 2L2 D U 2F 3U 2B2 2R B2 3F' F 2D 3F2 3L 2R 3F F' D 3B2 3F' 3U U2 L2 3D

*8x8x8​*1. 3R2 F' 4D 3L' B' 2R' R 3U' L 4U R 4U U' 2L 4L 2U' 3B2 4U 4R' R 4D2 B2 3D 4U2 F' 2D2 3F 2L2 3L' B2 L2 4R2 3R 2R' R 4D' 4R2 4B' 2R2 2B2 4B2 R2 F 4U' L2 4R2 4B2 3D2 2B' F' 3R 3D2 R' D2 3U2 3L2 4L' 2R2 4B 3F2 2L2 3L R 4D' 3F 2D2 L2 D2 R2 F 2D2 3D2 3L' 2F2 3L2 3D2 B' 4R2 4U 2B2 3R 2B' 4L 4R' 2R' 2B2 L 3L' R D 4L' D' 2L' 2B 3R' 3U L' 3R2 U' 2L 4U2 4L2 4R B2 2B 3B 4R 4D' 4R' 2B2 4D U' 2B F' 4L' R2 2D2 3B2 4U' F'	
2. 3L' U F 2U L' 2L 4L' 2R 4U2 3L2 3R' 3F2 2R2 B2 2B' 2R 2U B 2D' 4D' 4F' F 3L2 4R' R2 4B' 4F2 3U' 2U 2F' 4D' L' 2R 3D2 4R2 2R2 3U2 3F' L 4B2 4U2 3B 4F' 4U U' L2 3R F' 4U2 2F2 3D' 2B2 4U2 2R2 3D 4R2 3D2 3L2 4R' 3F 2U 3L2 3B2 4D2 4B 4L F2 4D' B R2 3B2 3R 3D' 4D R' 3D2 3R' 2U' 3L' F 3L 3U L 4F 2U' U 2R2 3B2 4D 2L' 4F 3L2 B' L' R2 4F' D2 L D' L 3L2 4L2 2R' 2B' U 2L' D 3U2 2R' D2 2L' 3B 4U' 4L 2U2 U' B2 2L2 2F 2R	
3. 2D' 2U2 2L2 2R 3D' 4D B' 3F L' 2F2 3L' 2D2 2L 2R' R' 4B 3R2 2R 2U 2R 2D2 3B2 D 2F2 3R 2R2 R' 4U 4B' 4D' 3B 4L 4R2 4D' R' B' 3D F 3U 2U 4R' 2D U 3L' 3B 2L2 F' 2U' F2 3D' R2 2F2 2R' 3F' 2R' R 4U2 2F2 2L' 2F2 R 3D2 4B 3L 4D 3U 2U2 U' 4R2 B' L' D2 2R' 2F' 2U2 2F' 2R R2 4B 3D 4R 2B 4F2 F 2D' 3L2 3F' 3R2 4B2 3F2 2F F' 4U 2F2 3D U 4B2 3D2 2L 3R2 3B2 3F 3R' 2B' U 2B 4L 4B R2 D2 2D 3B' 4R' D B 2B2 3B2 L' 4F2 2R'

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 5, 2012)

4x4: 57.46, 1:01.49, 1:03.83, 57.13, 52.50, 54.30, 54.97, 55.41, 57.75, 57.99, 1:04.19, 57.39 = 57.77
5x5: 1:35.48, 1:31.80, 1:27.95, 1:41.60, 1:46.88 = 1:36.29
6x6: 3:53.58, 3:48.38, 3:43.99, 3:21.93, 3:43.05 = 3:45.14

failfailfail


----------



## mycube (Dec 5, 2012)

4x4x4: 51.71 54.33 52.52 55.13 (46.41) 52.56 54.66 51.91 53.93 (55.44) 53.41 49.81 = 53.00
5x5x5: 1:40.71 (1:24.58) 1:37.38 (1:42.69) 1:38.91 = 1:39.00
6x6x6: (3:15.97) 3:15.77 (3:09.25) 3:11.66 3:13.63 = 3:13.69
7x7x7: 4:45.50 (4:51.13) 4:44.94 (4:31.44) 4:44.11 = 4:44.85
8x8x8: 7:23.88 7:30.27 7:19.65 = 7:24.60


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 6, 2012)

ROUND 8

4x4 - *1:26.91*

1:20.99, 1:23.56, 1:28.08, (1:41.49), 1:21.29, (1:17.82), 1:33.88, 1:24.09, 1:24.23, 1:36.78, 1:29.53, 1:26.68


----------



## KCuber (Dec 8, 2012)

4x4
39.52, 38.99, 35.26, 39.21, 37.61, 39.09, 41.93, 47.39, 40.59, 39.70, 37.01, 37.71=39.17

7x7
4:08.38, 4:05.60, 4:42.09, 4:06.70, 4:34.07=4:16.38 God Damn pop on the last solve 

Can you add 9x9 scrambles for next round? I will be getting mine this Tuesday


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Can you add 9x9 scrambles for next round? I will be getting mine this Tuesday



 No fair!


----------



## mycube (Dec 8, 2012)

I will  what do you think is better? Single oder mean of 3?


----------



## KCuber (Dec 8, 2012)

mycube said:


> I will  what do you think is better? Single oder mean of 3?


I think Mo3 would be good.


----------



## emolover (Dec 9, 2012)

4x4: 1:00.20
59.25, 59.86, 58.32, 1:06.25, 1:24.45, 1:10.20, 59.23, 1:00.00, 50.35, 59.02, 55.11, 54.72
 That sucked. The 84 was not a pop or a messup....


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 11, 2012)

5x5: 1:56.24,1:59.42,(2:14.70),(1:29.32),1:51.17= 1:55.61
// 4 fail solves and PB single between them, wut


----------



## mycube (Dec 11, 2012)

*Results for Round 9*​

*4x4x4​*39.17 KCuber
53.00 mycube
57.77 JianhanC
1:00.20 emolover
1:26.91 khoavo12

*5x5x5​*1:36.29 JianhanC
1:39.00 mycube
1:55.61 Akash Rupela

*6x6x6​*3:13.69 mycube
3:45.14 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*4:16.36 KCuber
4:44.85 mycube

*8x8x8​*7:24.60 mycube


*Round 10*​
*4x4x4​*1. B L Rw R' D Uw U2 R D Fw' Rw D R2 D' Rw2 R B Fw2 F D' Rw' Uw' U R' Uw' R Fw' F' Rw' Uw U2 Rw' Fw' D' B L' B2 Uw' Rw' R2
2. R2 B F2 L Rw' Uw' U2 F' D' B' Rw' U L2 D' Rw B' Uw2 F' D' U2 F' R Fw D2 U' L2 D' Uw F' R F' U L' R2 Fw L2 Uw Fw' Rw2 U2
3. B Fw2 Rw R2 Fw L2 B' F Uw2 U L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F R B' F' D' B2 L' B Fw' F' R F2 L R' B2 Fw' L' Fw Rw' F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw L R2 Uw2
4. U2 R D' Uw' Rw' R2 B2 Uw' B2 L B Rw U2 B' Uw' U2 F2 Rw2 Fw' R' U2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw' R' D Rw2 U F' Uw' U R Fw2 R D F' Uw U2 B
5. L' Rw R' Uw' R2 Fw2 F' D2 L R' Fw2 U B2 U B R' B2 Rw B2 Rw R2 D' L2 R' B Fw2 F R2 Fw' Uw' L' R' U2 Fw2 R D' Uw' L2 B' F

6. Fw2 R2 U' Fw' F2 D Uw2 Fw2 Rw' R' Fw2 D' U' L2 R' F Uw U' Fw2 Uw2 U2 L' Uw' U2 B' Fw D' B D2 L B Fw' Uw' Fw' U' L' R2 F2 Uw2 U
7. L2 D2 U' F' D' U R D R' D2 U L' D2 Uw' U' L2 B2 Fw2 F2 U2 Fw R D' Uw' U2 F L' F' L' F Rw F' U2 Fw2 Rw R' U2 Fw F' D
8. L2 R2 Uw F2 Uw2 U' F Rw' Fw2 L2 Fw' F2 D Uw' Fw2 L Fw F' U Fw' D' Rw2 U' Rw2 R' U' Fw F' D U B Rw' B2 F' R' D' F2 L R2 U
9. Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 L R F Rw' D Uw2 U' F2 D' Uw' L' D' Uw' Fw' D2 U' L D' Uw' R' D2 Fw' F' Uw Rw Uw2 L' F2 U' L2 Rw2 D' Rw R2 D B Fw
10. Uw' B2 Rw B' F L' Fw' Rw R2 D' Uw B' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw2 U R2 D Rw2 Uw' Fw D L U F' D' B' F Rw Fw2 F L2 Uw R B2 Fw' F2 D F2

11. Rw2 Fw D Fw2 F' D' Uw' U Rw' R2 F L2 R2 F2 R' B F L Uw' B' F2 R' F Uw' B Fw' L' R2 B Uw L' U' L2 D' Fw' Uw' Rw' F' L' F'
12. R2 B Rw2 Fw F2 Uw' F' D' B2 Fw D2 F L' Rw2 U' R Uw Fw L' F2 Uw2 F' R2 U' Fw F Rw' Fw D U2 Fw' F' L2 Uw U2 L' B2 D' F2 U

*5x5x5​*1. B' Fw2 D2 U2 Lw' Rw' Dw U' L' D Uw B' L' Dw2 Uw Lw' Dw L' Uw L B' Uw' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw Rw' R2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' R Uw' B' Lw' R Dw' Bw Fw' Lw2 R2 B2 F2 D Dw' Uw' Lw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 F' Dw2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Fw
2. D2 Lw' F2 Uw' U' F2 Uw2 B Fw F' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 L B2 F U' F2 Dw L' Lw2 B D2 B2 Fw' F Dw' Bw2 D2 Dw' B F2 D2 Lw2 U2 Lw R' F2 Uw' Fw Rw' R Bw2 D2 U Lw R2 U' Lw2 Rw2 Bw' L2 F D L Rw2 Bw2 Lw F R
3. Dw2 R B Fw R2 B' R2 Fw2 L2 F Dw2 Lw' B Bw D Bw' Dw Lw' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' L Dw Fw2 Uw R Fw2 Uw2 R B2 Uw Fw Lw2 Rw2 D2 Fw L Rw2 R' Bw' L D2 Bw F Dw' B2 Fw' F' Uw R B2 F' R2 F2 R Fw2 Lw Bw' F2
4. Uw2 F Dw Uw' Rw' B' Dw L2 B' Fw L' Lw' Rw2 R B Bw2 Fw' Uw' Lw2 R' Fw2 Lw' B Fw Lw Uw Lw Dw' Lw2 R2 B2 U2 L2 Rw' Dw2 L' Rw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 U B2 D' Lw F2 D L Lw' Uw B2 U' R B2 Fw' F2 D Rw Fw
5. Fw2 Rw F' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw Dw L' R Uw' U2 Rw' D' Rw F2 Lw2 Rw' D' Fw Rw B2 Fw2 F D B' Fw2 Dw' B2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw B2 Bw' Fw' R2 D2 F R' F U Bw2 Dw2 B2 Fw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' B' Uw2 F Dw2 U' Lw' D U2

*6x6x6​*1. 2U2 2F2 3U' L 2D2 3U2 U' B 2F2 3U U2 2R' 2D2 2L2 D2 2U2 F' D U2 2R2 2U' 3R 3F' 2U2 2L 3F' L D 3F F2 2R2 D' 2D 3R2 3F2 2R' B 2D' 3R2 D2 3F2 2R2 2U2 2L' 2B2 L2 3R 3F2 3R' 3F2 3R2 2D' U B2 3F' F 2U U' 3F2 D' F2 D2 2U2 2R2 D' 3R' 3F F' L' 2U
2. L' F 2R' D' 2U B' 2B 3F2 2D2 B' 2R' B' 2D U 2F' 3U' 3F' D U F D' 3R2 D 2U L2 D' U2 R2 B' F 2U' L 2L 2R2 R2 D2 2U' B 2B2 3F2 F 2U2 U2 2F R 3U 2B2 3R2 R B 3F' 3R' D2 3U' U 2L' U' L' 2R B' R 3U U' 3R 2D 2F 3U 2L 2U2 U
3. 3R' D2 B2 3R2 F2 D 3U 3F 3R 2F2 2L2 2R' 3F2 2F' 3R2 B2 2D' B2 3F2 2D U' 2L' 2D 2B 2L2 B 2R 2F2 3U2 R' 2U2 U' B2 2B' 3U 2U' R 2F' 2R' D' F' 3R2 3U2 2L2 F L 3F2 2D2 3F' L' 3F' F' 2D' 2L' U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 D2 2B 3F 3U L2 2U U 3F2 2L U 2B' 2U'
4. 2F R 3F L2 2L 3R R 2D2 2U2 2B F 3U' 2F D' 3U' 2R B2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2U 2F2 2L' R' F 2U2 2F F L 2D2 B 3F2 F2 D2 R2 2U' U' 2B2 2L' 3U 2U' 3R 3U' 2F2 L' F2 3R2 D' 2D2 2U F 2R 2D L' 2D2 B' 2F2 L 2L' 2R R 2F 3U' 2B2 3R2 2D F2 2U' 3R' 2R
5. 2B 2F' 2L' D 3R' 2B F 2L' U' L' 2D U L 2B F' 2R2 U L2 2R2 B' 2F L 2L2 B' 2R2 F R 2U F R 2D2 3U' 2L2 2D' 2U U B2 F L 2R 3U2 F' D2 3U 2U 2L 2R R 2U R' 2U2 3R 2B2 2L2 2F' L 3F' 3R' 2D 3R B2 2L B' 3F2 2L2 2R R' 2U2 U 2F2

*7x7x7​*1. 3U' 3F' F2 2U' R2 F' 3U2 2U' 2L 3L' R 2B 2F2 2U2 F2 2D' 2B 2F 3L2 2U2 L2 D 2R2 B2 D2 3L' F 3L F 3U2 2R2 3B' 2L' 3B 2F2 L' 2F D2 2L2 2D' 3D' 3L 3R2 2R2 2B2 3U F 2L' 3L2 2D' 3U' 2B2 R' 3F' L2 3L2 2B2 3L2 F' U2 3B2 D 3U 2U' L F' 3D' F D' 2D 2R' 2B 3L2 3F D' 3D' L2 B 2D2 B' 3R' D2 U 2R' 2F' 2D 2F' 2D2 3U' 3R' 2D2 3R' 2R2 B2 2L' 2U2 U 3F2 L' 3R'
2. 2D' B2 2B2 2D 3L2 B 3R2 U R B2 F2 R 2F L2 D' B2 2L2 R' 2D' 2U2 2F' 2U' R 2F L 2B' 3R 2R2 R' B2 3B2 D' 3L2 B' 2D B' 2F U2 2R' 3D U' B' 2F2 D' 3D' 2U 3B' 3D2 L2 3L2 3R' 2R' 2D' 3D R2 2F' L2 3B' U2 L' 3L U 3R2 3F2 D L2 D' 3R' 2R2 B2 2B' F' D2 2D 2R2 B 2R2 3D' 3F2 3U2 2L 3L 2R' 3B 2L' 2R2 2D' U' 3R' F' D2 F 2U' U2 2L' 3B2 2D U 3R2 2D
3. 2L2 2U B' 3U2 B' 3U 3B' 3D' 2U' R2 B2 U2 B' 3B2 3U 2U' B2 2U' 3B2 F2 2D 2R2 2B 3B2 3L' 2D 2B' 3R' R 3U' 3L2 3B 2L' R2 3D2 2U2 2R D' 2F 2L B2 2F2 L2 D R' B 3R 2R2 R2 U2 2L 2R F D' 3L B R2 D 3U' 3B 2F' 2R 3B L' F 3L' U L' 3L 2U' L' 2R2 3U2 2L 3L' 2B 3F2 2F' F' 2U2 3B2 3F' F' 3U2 B 3U' 2F2 L' 3L U' 3R B L 3L' 2R 3U 2U 2F2 2L' 3L
4. 2F2 2D2 L 2L2 2D 3L' 2D 3L' B' R2 2U B2 L' 2U 2L2 U' 2R D2 2L' 2B' 2F2 F' 2R2 F 3R 2F L' 3L' 2R2 R 3B2 L 3U2 2U2 L 3L' 2R' R2 F' 3D 2U' 2B2 2L 2R' 3U 3F' 2U' U2 L2 2D2 3F U2 2L' 2F2 2U' 2L2 2R 3B 2R 3B' L 3L2 2R2 D' L' 2L2 3D 3U' 3L U 3L 3B2 3R' 2R2 3U 2R B' 2U U2 L 3D 2U 3F 3R' 2B 3D 3U2 2F2 F' D' 3L 3F' 2F 2L D2 3D L2 3L F U
5. 3F' 3L' B2 R' D2 3B' F' 2D 2U' 3R2 2B2 3D 2B 2D' 3D L 2D' 2B 3F2 F' 2L' 3D 2L' 2U2 U2 R2 2D' 3R 2R2 2F 3L2 2U2 L' 3R' 2R2 3B2 2U 2R B 3R B2 3F F R 2F' 3R' D' 2U' 3L F2 R 3F D' 3D2 3U 3B R2 B 3F' 2F2 2D2 R2 3D2 2L' U2 R' 2D U 3B2 L2 2F' F D2 2L' 3R2 3B F' 2L2 D U 2F 3U 2B2 2R B2 3F' F 2D 3F2 3L 2R 3F F' D 3B2 3F' 3U U2 L2 3D

*8x8x8​*1. F' D2 3D' 3F2 4L 4F' 2F2 D2 3L2 U 2B2 4B 4D 3F U' 2B' 2F2 U 3F2 4D' R 2U' 4B' L B 2D 4L2 2U 3L2 2R' 2U' B2 3L' 2B2 2F2 F 2D2 4U' U 3B 4B 4U2 3F2 R2 2F2 4D' 3B' 3D 4L2 3U2 2B' 2F' F2 2R' 4D F' L 3L2 4R D' 3U' 3R2 4B2 3L 4U2 3U2 R' B 3B2 4F2 D2 2D2 2R2 2B2 F2 2U2 U 3L' B 2B2 4F 2L 4U 4R2 4B2 3D' 4U2 4R2 F' 4D 2B D2 2B 2F 4R2 4U2 2U' 2L2 4L B2 3B2 4B 3F 4R' 2D2 4U' 4L2 3R 4U 3L' 3F' 2F 4L2 B 4B R' 3U' 3B2 3D' 3F	
2. 3F D 2L 2R' 4U2 2F 3D2 3L 4L2 R' 2B2 3D2 F2 D 2D' 3U2 4L2 3R' 4D2 2R' 3D2 2L' R2 4D 4F' 4R2 3B' 3F2 3U 4R' 2U U 4R2 R' 4F' 4D2 U' 4B 2F' D2 4R' 4U' R2 B2 3F' 4U' B 2U' U2 2F2 2R U2 4R2 3R2 B' 2R 4D' 3U2 B2 3D 4U B2 4F' D 4D' 4U 3U 3B2 4D' U' 3F2 2D R U 3B 3D2 4F' L2 2D 3L' 4R 3B' 4F 3F' 2D2 2R 4D2 4U2 3L 2U2 B 4F' 4U2 3R' 2B2 3B' 4B 3F2 2F2 F 3R2 3B2 4L 3R' 2R U 3F' 4R 3B2 3R' B L 3L' 3F 4D 3F R B' 4L' B2	
3. 3U' 4F' 4U F L' 4B2 F' L 4F' 2D' 3L2 R2 F' R 2D' 3R 2F F' D2 3U' 3L 4D' 2B' D' 3U2 B2 3U 2L2 3R2 R' D' B2 F2 3D2 4U B' D L2 3R2 2R R' 2F' L2 B' 3L2 B2 2B 4D' 4F F2 L 4L' F' 2D' 4F 2F 2L' 3R 4D F2 4D2 4F F' 2U 4F2 2D 4U' 3B 2D2 4F2 2D 3D2 U 2L' 4L2 4R' 3R2 2B 3F' 2F 2L' R' D 2L2 2R 3B' 4B' 3F 3L 3F 2R2 4U' F2 2U 3L 4R2 B 4U' 4B 2F 3R' 3B2 4D 3B2 2F2 2R' 2B L2 4R2 3R' 3B' 2L2 4F' 3F2 L2 3R U' 2R2 4B' U2

*9x9x9​*1. 2B F' 3L 4U2 3F' 2U' U L2 2B 4U2 B R 2U 3R2 4F 4U2 U2 2R2 F2 3L2 4U2 4B 3D' 3L2 3R 2R' 3D' 4F' 3F2 F2 U' 2L 3B' 4D' 4U 3R' 2B 4F' F' 2L2 2B 3B2 3D2 U2 F' 4D 3U' 2R2 3F2 U' 3R2 3F2 L' 3R2 2F' 3R 3B 2F' F' D2 4U' F' 4L F 4U' 4R' 2D' 4F' R2 D' R 4U L' U2 3R D' 3R2 3D' 2F 2R2 2U 4R' 3U' 3F2 R' 4B' 3F 4U 2U 3F2 U2 3L' 4D2 4R 4B' 2L' 4B U 2B 4D 2F D' 3F' D2 2D2 2R' 4B2 D' 3D 3R' 3B L 2B 3D 2R' 2F2 2D 3D2 L' 4B' R' 2D 3F' 3U 4R' 2B 3F2 3D' 3L2 4L D 4F 4D 2F L' 2L' 4L2 3R' 3F2 2F' 2R 3D' 4D2 R' 3D2 4D' 2U U 2B 2D	
2. F' L' 3L' 4R' 4B2 2F' 3D 3U' 3B2 2D2 B2 2B 3L2 2B 3D 2F' U2 2L 3R' 2D 4R 3R2 2U 3B 4F' 3R2 U 3F D' U2 2B2 3F2 4L2 4R 4B 3F' L2 3L 4B' 2D' L 2L2 4R' 2U' 2F2 4U2 B F2 4L2 B 2L 4R 2R 3U L2 4R 2U 2F2 2L2 R2 3U' 4F 3F' 3L 4L B' 4D R 2D2 4B2 2D2 2U2 3B2 2D2 3U' 3B 4B L2 3B 3F 4L2 4R 2R2 3B' 4U2 2U' 2L2 R2 2U' 2B2 3L' 2D2 2U' 4B 4F2 3F2 2D 4D 4U' 2U' 2L' 3F2 L 2R' 4U 2R' 3B' 3F F R 3U2 B' 3D2 2R' 3F2 4R' D 3F2 4D 2U2 2L' 3L' 3D L 2R2 2D2 3B' 3L 2D2 L' 3F' 3D 3B2 3R2 2B 4L 3D2 3F2 D' 4L2 4B' 3D 3U' 2U U 2R U R 4U2 3R2	
3. 3F D F 4U' L2 4R2 2U' 2R2 2F U2 3L 2R U 4R 3R 3D' 4D 3U 4B' 3F 4U' U' 4L2 D2 4R' 3D2 4U2 L' 4L2 B 4B2 R 4F' 4U' U2 B 4R 2F2 F' L 4R2 3R' 3U2 3R' 3D' 4L 4B' 4F2 3U' 4B' 3F 4U' U' 3B 4F 2F2 4L 2R2 2B 3D2 L2 4R2 U' 4R2 4U' 2U' 3F 2R' D' 3D B 3B 2D2 L' 3L' 3U 2U F 4L' 2U' 3R' 4D' 3F 2F2 F' 3U2 4R 2D 4U2 B 3D 3U L2 2B' 3D' 2B2 4B 3U 2B 2D 2L2 2B' 3U U R' D2 3D' 3U L' D2 3U 2U L 2R 4B2 L2 4F D2 L 2R2 R2 3F U' 2F' 4D2 B' D2 2U2 2B' D2 3R2 3B F 4R 2R' 4B 4R' 3D2 4R R' 3D L2 3R2 4F' 4U2 2R' 3D2 2U L' B


Good luck everyone!

Let's see who will do 9x9x9


----------



## KCuber (Dec 11, 2012)

Double Digits!!

4x4
34.97, 38.58, 38.40, 45.69, 37.52, 41.90, 44.06, 33.66, 33.59, 41.25, 36.47, 38.01=38.48 last 5 solves are a 36.05 ao5 PB

5x5
1:41.93, 1:42.64, 1:31.20, 1:46.34, 1:33.58=1:39.38 I suck at 5x5 :fp

6x6

7x7

8x8
8:18.81, 7:49.87, 7:58.76=8:02.48 On video

9x9
15:25.82, 15:06.89, 14:13.08=14:55.26 Last solve is on video


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2012)

mycube said:


> Let's see who will do 9x9x9



I doubt there are more than thirty own a 9x9.


----------



## no name (Dec 12, 2012)

6x6 
2:41.52, 3:22.28, 2:47.37, 2:47.62, 2:56.25 = 2:50.41

4x4
49.13, 53.76, 50.22, 46.71, 56.10, 51.71, 55.92, 57.45, 54.87, 1:01.02, 1:01.22, 47.85 = 51.04


----------



## Selkie (Dec 13, 2012)

Round 10

4x4: 1:15.75[DP], 1:16.82[PP], 1:20.64[OP], 1:19.77[OP], 1:10.17, 1:08.32[PP], 1:28.50[OP], 1:11.03[OP/PPL Skip], 1:07.33, 1:06.67[PP], 1:27.40, 1:19.88[DP] = 1:15.71

5x5:

6x6:

7x7:


----------



## Skullush (Dec 13, 2012)

Round 10

*4x4
Average of 12: 56.85*
50.00, 1:00.55, 58.72, 56.54, 55.32, 56.44, 1:00.21, 1:00.40, 49.10, 57.86, 57.34, 55.62
Wow that was good


----------



## mycube (Dec 14, 2012)

4x4x4: 52.27 54.02 50.11 53.68 54.44 52.16 50.97 (47.97) 53.18 50.88 50.33 (56.86) = 52.20
5x5x5: 1:39.53 1:36.91 (1:44.47) 1:41.18 (1:22.08) = 1:39.21
so much fail. last solve sub1 reduction wtf
6x6x6: (3:10.09) 3:10.56 3:13.53 3:12.86 (3:17.88) = 3:12.32
7x7x7: (4:22.78) 4:41.43 (4:44.02) 4:43.38 4:38.06 = 4:40.96
8x8x8: 7:21.61 7:22.30 7:16.86 = 7:20.26


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 15, 2012)

4x4x4 - 1.29.11

1:37.02, 1:24.25, 1:20.36, 1:13.96, 1:33.38, 1:18.29, 1:40.17, 1:27.78, 1:35.70, 1:34.05, 1:30.02, 1:30.20


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 16, 2012)

4x4: 49.74, 57.13, 1:03.58, 50.89, 57.85, 45.93, 57.16, 52.72, 50.44, 53.31, 52.87, 1:07.09 = 54.57
5x5: 1:38.92, 1:31.54, 1:37.01, 1:45.50, 1:44.27 = 1:40.07
7x7: 4:44.94, 5:09.90, DNF(5:25.86), 4:43.84, 5:10.46 = 5:01.77

UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## mycube (Dec 18, 2012)

*Results for Round 10*​

*4x4x4​*1. 38.48 KCuber
2. 51.04 no name
3. 52.20 mycube
4. 54.57 JianhanC
5. 56.85 Skullush
6. 1:15.71 Selkie
7. 1.29.11 khoavo12

*5x5x5​*1. 1:39.21 mycube
2. 1:39.38 KCuber
3. 1:40.07 JianhanC

*6x6x6​*1. 2:50.41 no name
2. 3:12.32 mycube

*7x7x7​*1. 4:40.96 mycube
2. 5:01.77 JianhanC

*8x8x8​*1. 7:20.26 mycube
2. 8:02.48 KCuber

*9x9x9​*1. 14:55.26 KCuber


*Round 11*​
*4x4x4​*1. D2 R' U Fw2 L U L2 Fw D U2 L D Fw R' Uw' B' Fw' U' L2 D U2 R' F2 L2 Rw R' F2 Rw R' Fw2 R' U Rw' D' Uw L2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2
2. R' B' F2 D Fw2 R B2 R' U2 L' R2 D L' R2 Uw U Rw' R' U2 L2 Rw' Uw' R F2 Uw' B R Fw2 L2 Rw2 F' D2 U L U Fw2 F' U2 F R
3. Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw' U' Fw L' R' U' B Uw2 Fw' R' Fw F Rw U L2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 F D' U Fw U2 B' D' Fw2 F Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L' Rw R' D2 L' Fw2
4. Rw Uw' B F' Uw2 Fw' L Fw F Uw2 B L B' Fw2 Rw' B2 L2 D Uw B2 Rw' U' Rw' R2 D2 Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw' D2 U' Fw2 R2 Uw' Rw' F2 Uw2 L' R'
5. Fw Uw2 U2 Rw' R F' Rw B F2 U2 L2 Rw2 R' B D B2 D' R' D L2 D2 F2 U' L' Uw U R' D2 U' Rw2 Uw' U2 F' L2 D Uw R' D' L2 U'
6. Fw2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 U' F L' R' B U Rw2 R B2 L' U' F D U Rw' Fw2 F2 D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw Uw B R2 U' L2 B R' Uw U' Fw Uw2
7. D2 F' Uw2 B' Fw' Uw2 Rw' B' Rw' F' Rw' Uw' F2 U2 Rw2 D Uw2 U Rw R' D Fw' D' F' R F U2 F2 R' B2 L2 B' R Uw2 Fw F2 R' Uw2 Fw F2
8. U L2 R' B2 L' Rw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D2 U Rw D' L2 U2 Rw' Uw' L R U' Fw D Fw R2 Uw U' Rw' F2 Rw R2 D R D' Rw U2 Fw' F Rw Fw
9. B2 D2 B Rw R2 U' Rw' F2 Rw2 Fw L' R2 Uw2 F' D2 B2 Uw' L B L2 D2 Uw2 B Fw' Rw2 R D2 L Rw' Uw2 U' F' Rw R' U' B2 R' D Uw2 R
10. B Fw2 L' R U F D' Fw2 F2 U2 B' Uw Rw U' Rw' U' F2 R2 Uw L Uw B Fw' D' Fw L R2 F D' Rw2 D' Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 L' R2 D' Fw Rw2
11. B F2 R2 Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 R U F' D B' Rw2 Uw' Rw F2 Rw R D2 U2 F' Uw U2 B' F' L F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 Rw' U Fw F' Rw Uw' Rw2 D' U'
12. F2 Rw R2 Fw' Rw' B' F Rw' Uw' B' Fw F' L Rw2 R D' U2 R2 B' Fw D B2 Fw Uw2 L' Rw2 R' Uw' U F U Fw2 L' Rw D' Uw F2 Uw' Rw Fw

*5x5x5​*1. D' Fw L2 U2 L R2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' U Bw F2 L' Rw2 R2 U' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw Fw' Lw R' B F2 L F U F' Dw' Uw2 Lw F2 Uw' B' Bw' Rw2 F' L B2 Bw2 Fw' F Rw2 F2 Dw' Bw Rw R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 Rw' D Uw' U' R2
2. Uw' U F Rw' Uw R' D' Dw' Uw' U' Lw Rw R Dw2 F2 D R2 B' R' B' R2 F' Rw Bw D2 Uw Rw2 R Bw' Uw' Rw2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B' Uw2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Dw F Dw F D Uw2 B2 Dw' B2 Bw' Rw U2 F2 Lw2 D Uw L' Rw' R'
3. L Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw R Dw2 Uw B Bw2 L2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Lw Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 U' Lw Dw L' B' Dw2 Bw' Fw Dw Uw' U F' L' D2 Dw Uw U Bw F' Lw B2 Rw2 F2 Lw' R Bw' L B Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Lw' Rw
4. Bw Lw2 B' Fw' Rw2 D' U' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Dw L R2 B2 F' Uw' F2 Rw' B' Bw2 Uw' U' F2 Lw Fw Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw B' Rw' R' Fw2 U Bw' D2 Dw2 F' L2 D' U R2 Dw' Fw' Lw2 Fw' L' B' Dw2 B' D2 R U2 Fw Dw' U L Rw2 U' F
5. B Fw F' L Fw' F2 L2 R F Dw Uw2 B Fw' R F' L' D2 Fw Rw D B2 R2 B F2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 U Fw U F2 Lw D' Dw Uw' Rw2 U2 L' Uw' Rw D' Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw2 F' Lw2 R Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw Fw' F2 Dw' U B2 Fw2 F2 L'

*6x6x6​*1. 2B2 2L B' 2B2 L' D' 2D' U 3R' 2D2 3U 3R' 2B' 2F 3R' R F' 2L' D' 2F 2L 2B' U' 2B' 2R 3F' 2D2 R 2U2 B2 2L' 3R' R2 2B2 2D2 F 3U' 3R2 2B' 2D2 3U' U' 3R' 2D2 2U B2 2F2 D2 3U2 F 2D2 R' 3U 2F F U2 L2 2D2 3U 2R U 2F' 3U B' 2R2 2F 2L2 F2 D' 2U
2. 2D 2U' L' 2L' B' 2F' F 2U2 U' 2L 3F F2 3U' L' 2D 2U' 2R D 2D2 3U 2F' 2U 3F' 2F2 3U' B' 3F 2F' F2 2U' 2B' 3U2 2R2 F 3U2 2F2 2D2 B' 2B 2F F L' 2R' 2B2 F R D' U' 2L D2 2L2 2B2 3F F 2D' L' R' U B' 3F' 2D2 3R D 2R2 2D2 2R2 R 2D 3U' R2
3. L2 2B' 2F 2U2 U 3F2 L' R 3U2 B L2 3U2 2F' 2U' F L2 2L2 3R R2 D' 3F 3R F L2 3R2 R 2U' F 2D' 2R' 2U2 2R2 D2 2F' R' D2 3U' 2B2 D 2U 3R B2 2B 3F' L' 2L' 2R 2D2 2L' D' 3U2 2U 3F2 D2 B 2F F2 2L' 3R' F 3U2 2F' D B' 2B' 3F 3U' L' 2L' F2
4. 2F2 D' 3U' B2 2L2 2F 3U2 L' D L2 U B' 2F 2U' 3F 2L2 D2 3U2 2R2 D 2L 2F D 2B' L' 2B2 3F' 2L2 3R2 3U2 L2 3R' 3U' B' F 3U' R F2 3R U2 L2 3U2 2L2 3R2 D R2 3U' 2R 2U2 3R2 2B' 3F2 2F 2L2 2B2 D2 2U' 2F' 3R F 2U' B2 2F2 F 2R' 3U' U2 3F2 U2 2F'
5. D2 3U2 2R' R2 F' 3U2 3F2 3R' 2B2 2R' D L' 2L R2 2U R' 3U' 2U2 U2 2R2 R2 3U2 B 3F2 D 3U R 3U2 R' 2D' 2L2 3F' D' 2L 2F2 L D2 2B 2F' U 2B' 3R 2R' 3F' R 3U' L R' 3F 2U U 3R2 2R2 B' 2B' F' 2R' R 3U2 U2 R' U F 2D2 3U' R' 2F2 3R' 3U' 2F'

*7x7x7​*1. 2B2 3F' L2 2F 3D 2U U L 2D L' 3F' D 3D 3U2 B2 3B' R 3U' 2U2 3R 3U2 2B2 U 2F F2 2R2 U' 3F' L 3L 3D 2U 3L 2R D 2L2 3U 2U' 2B2 L' B' 3F' D U 3R2 B2 3R2 D' B 3L B' F2 2U2 L' 2L 3B' 2F2 2U 2L' 3F2 2F' 3D 2U2 B' L 2R F2 3D' B2 2F2 R' 3B2 2U B2 3U 3B2 3F2 3L 3U 3R' R 2B2 3U' U2 B' 2F' 3D' U' L' 2L2 D 3U B 2F D' 2B2 2R2 2D' 3F D2
2. B L D B' 2R 3B 2R2 B' 2B2 3B' 3F' L' 2R 2D' 3R' B 2B' 3F2 2D2 U 2F D' B 2R2 D 3D F D 3B' 2F' 2U2 2B' 3D2 F D' 3B' 2F2 F2 R2 3U F' L2 B 2B' 3D2 2U2 U 2F 2R2 2F D' 3D 3U2 2B 2R 2D' 3U2 B' 2F' L D' 3F2 3D' 3F' 2L U' 3F 3L' 2R' D' 2D 3F 2U' B 3U2 2U2 3L2 B 3F2 2R2 2B D 2R' 2D' 2U2 3R' 3F' 2U B 3D B2 3F2 U 2B 2L' 3F D2 2D2 2R2 3F2
3. 3D' 2U2 2L2 U 3L2 R' F 2D2 R' U2 3B2 L B2 2B2 L2 3L' 3U' 3R' 2D' 3D' L' 2B 3D 3F' 3D' R' 3B2 2R 3F' 2D 2L 2U' B2 2B' 2U' U' R' D 3R 2B 2L2 2F U' 3L' D' L D2 B2 2R2 R2 B F2 U2 3R' U2 2R' 3U 3L 3B 2D R' 3D2 2L 3L 2R R' 2B 2L 3L' 2U 3R' B' 3F2 2D2 3U2 2U2 3F L R2 F2 3U2 2B 2L' 2B' R' 2D' 3F2 F2 R' 2D2 F' 2D 3L2 3U2 2L' R' U2 2L' 2D 3U'
4. 2L 2U2 2R F' D U2 3R2 3D2 L' U' 2B' 2D' 3R' 3F F2 2L2 3L B2 2D' 3U L2 D2 L 3B' 3R' 3F' F 2U' 2B' 2F' F' U2 2F L2 2B' 3U 2U2 R2 2D B 3D2 F2 2D' 2F2 2U2 B 2B' 3L2 3R 2D' 3U 3F' U 3F2 L2 2B 3D 2U2 2R B F' D2 2R 3B' 2F 3R2 2R 2D2 3L' B 2R2 F2 R 3D' 3U' F L 2R' B' 3U 2F 3R 2D2 R D2 3U L 2R D2 2B2 2R 2D2 3L' 2R2 F2 D' 2D F' 3R2 2D'
5. 2L 3B' F2 L' 3D' 2U 3B2 3F D2 3U2 L' 2R 3U' 2B' 2D2 3L2 2U' 3L2 F2 2L B' 2F U' 3L2 F2 3U2 2U' U R D' 3U' B 3R' 2R2 2U B' 3U' B' 2L 3R' B 2B2 2U2 U 2R2 B F2 L 2L' 3B' 3D2 3R' 2F2 3D2 3B2 F 3U 3L2 B2 L' 2R R2 3F2 2U2 B 3U' 2F' 3R' R2 3B2 3R' 3F2 3D2 3L2 3B' 2U' U2 3L' 2R' 2D' U 3R 3D 3U' 3R 3B2 2F' 3D2 B 2B' 2U L 2L 3R R' 2D' 3L' B2 3D U2

*8x8x8​*1. D 2U 3F' 3L2 3R2 R2 D 4L' 4R 3F 2R 3B' R2 2U2 2B' 3L 3U U R 2B 3F' 2F' 4L' 4R B' 4D2 3B2 4F2 4L 4R 3U' 3L 4L2 4R F 4D' 4R' 3U' 3L' B' D' 3D' 4U' 2U' U 3L' 3B 3U' 2U' 2F2 3D' 2L2 3B 4R 2U R' U' 2B' 4B2 2F2 F 3R 3F2 3U2 3R' 2R2 F L 4R' 2R2 D2 4U' 3U2 U 4L' 2F2 2R 2U U' 4R2 3B' D' 2B 4R2 B' 4L' 2U' 3R' 2R' 3U2 L 4U2 3U2 2F' L 3R2 2R 4U R' 3F' R2 U2 F2 L2 3R 2R U' 3F2 2F 4L 2U 3L 3D 2L2 3U2 4R 3U2 B' 2B' F'	
2. 2B 3B 4R' 4D' L2 3R2 3U' B2 3D2 4B 4R2 U B 4B' 2F' U2 4R' 4U' 4L 4B' 2L2 3L' 3R R' 4B 4R2 2D 2U2 U L2 4D 2F 3D 4U' 3R2 U' 2F' 2L2 3F2 2L' D2 4B' 4F 2L' 2F 2D' 4D 2L 3L 4L2 3F D2 4R R2 4F2 4D' 3U2 4F 4U' 3B 2U2 B2 4B2 R 3B 3R2 R2 4U2 4B' 3D2 U2 B L 4L2 3R 4U 2L' D2 2R2 R 2U' 3L' 4R' 3D2 2F 3D2 4D 3U R2 4F' 2F 3L 4R 3B2 4D2 4R 3U2 3F2 2L 3D2 4D 4U 2U U' 4L 2B2 4B F' 2R 4U 3F 3R2 4D2 4R' 4B' 2L 2D 2B2 3U 4R2	
3. 3L2 D2 3L2 4R 4B' 2R2 2D 2L 2F' F2 4L 2B2 F 2U' L2 3L' 4L' B L' 2R' 3B' 4F2 2F2 2L B' 2B' 2F L 4R2 F2 4R 3F' 4U L' 3L 4L2 2R' 4F' U 3F' D 3U' 3B2 U2 B 2F2 2D' 2B F 3D' 2R 4D2 2U 4R2 2D2 3D 4D' B' 2B' 2F2 2D 3U' 4L 4R 3U2 3B2 F2 4D 2R 4B' 2U' 2L' 4L B2 4B' 4L' D' 2B' 2D' 3R2 2B2 4B2 3F F2 L 2L 3L D B2 4R2 4U 2R U2 4L2 3F2 2R 3B2 4B 4F2 2F' U2 2L 3L2 4F' 3F 2F F2 R2 D' B2 4D2 4B' 4F 3L' 2R2 3U' B 3U 4R' 3R'

*9x9x9​*1. 3L2 4R2 R 2F2 4R' 2F 3L R2 B' 4D2 B' 3D 2B 2D' F 2L' 4B 2R2 2D L 2R' 2D2 2B 3F' R' 4U' 3B' U 2F2 F' 2D2 2L' 3F2 3L2 4L2 3R2 F2 3U2 B D L' 2L 3L 4U2 3B2 3R' 2B2 L2 2R2 B2 4R2 D2 2R' B 3B 2D2 3D 4D F' 3U' L 3L' 4R2 3F2 4L' 2B2 L' 3L2 2D 3D' 3B' 4F 4D 2R 2F' 3D2 4D 4U' U 3F2 L 2L2 4L' 2R' 3D' 3B 3L 2F2 2L 3D 4D 4U 3U' 2R' B2 2B' 3F L 4L D2 3D 2R F2 R2 F 4R 3B' D 3B2 2F2 2D 3D2 B2 D2 2F' 2D 4F2 4L 4R' 3B2 4D 2F L2 4L2 F' 4L 2B F' D' 2B 3F2 4R2 2F' 2U 2F' 4D 3F 3L' 3F' D2 4D' 4U' 2U' 2B' 3B' F 4D 2L2 3B2 3F	
2. 2B2 3D' 4D2 L2 4D' 4U U 2L 3L2 2D2 4L R2 4B' 4F' 3U' 2U 4R B 2D 3U U' 4B2 2L' 3B' 2D' 3L2 4R2 2D 4D' L2 2U U2 4B2 3L2 2U2 4R 2R' 2F2 3L2 3U2 2L' 4L 4F L' 3L2 2R2 F' 2R2 4F2 3U' 4F 4L2 3B 3R' 3D' 2B 4B 4D' F 2L 2R' R 3F 2R 2B 3B 3R2 3F 3R2 4D' 2B 4D 2B 2F2 4U2 3L' 4R 4B2 2D' 4D' L' 2R2 R2 4F D' U2 L' D' 2D2 3U 2U2 2B 2L 3B2 3F 2L' 3D 4F2 3L2 3R2 3F' 4L' 3D 3U2 2B2 4B2 4F2 2F2 F 2D' 3U' 2U 4B' 2R2 2F F' 3U 2R2 R2 3U' B 2B' 4F' 2F' F2 2D' 2U2 4B' 2L 4L' 2D' 2U2 U L' 2L2 2R 2U 4L 2R' 4B' 2R2 4D' L' F2 3U' 2U 4F 3R' 3U' U'	
3. 2D2 4D2 4R 4D 3U2 F 2L 4D' B 2U 2F2 3U 3F2 4U2 3F2 D 4L2 4B' 3D 2U2 4L 3R 4U' 2F2 4D' 3F 3L 2F2 3R' U2 4R2 3R' 2D' U' 4F 4U 3U' 2B2 4L2 4R 2R' D2 4U' 4B D2 4D2 2U2 2B' 4U 3L2 2B2 R' B' 2D' 4F' R2 D2 F D' 2D' 2F' 2L2 4L' 4R' B2 4F2 3F' F L2 3B 2F 3D 4L 4R 3R2 4U 2U' 2L2 3L 3R2 B 3B' 2F L 4B2 2F2 L 2F D2 2B' 4B R 4F 2F F 2R2 3F2 3U' B2 4F' D U 3R2 2D2 L' 4D 4L 3U 3L2 4D' 3U 2B2 L 4D2 4L' 2F' 3L2 D' 3U U 2R2 3F2 3D 3U L' 2L' R2 4D' U2 3B2 F2 3U 4F2 4U' L 3L' R' 4D 2U 2F' F 4L B' 2B 4F' 2L' 4L2 4B 4U 3U'


Good luck everyone!

nice to see at least KCuber doing 9x9


----------



## no name (Dec 19, 2012)

4x4 54.51, 51.16, 46.85, 47.50, 48.51, 46.37, 53.54, 55.24, DNF(52.29), 53.28, 49.45, 54.35 = 51.44

5x5 1:37.47, 1:39.73, 1:34.85, 1:45.44, 1:39.86 = 1:39.02

6x6 2:49.91, 2:48.44, 2:59.46, 2:47.56, 2:54.19 = 2:50.85


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 19, 2012)

4x4 
Average: 1:27.84

1:30.16, 1:20.95, 1:31.50, 1:30.10, 1:34.56, 1:18.58, (1:46.33), 1:29.01, (1:18.45), 1:25.03, 1:23.25, 1:35.25


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 19, 2012)

4x4: 1:03.63, 1:00.81, 1:01.27, 47.42, 50.95, 54.34, 57.57, 49.85, 58.86, 54.51, 56.56, 50.91 = 55.56
5x5: 1:31.11, 1:42.77, 1:47.16, 1:36.86, 1:34.84 = 1:38.16
6x6: 2:58.90, 3:16.16, 3:23.78, 3:37.67, 4:01.21 = 3:25.87
7x7: 5:10.78, 4:38.61, 4:17.97, 5:00.11, 5:18.36 = 4:56.50
8x8: 12:15.76, 9:40.27, 10:17.18 = 10:44.40

wtf is wrong with me


----------



## Skullush (Dec 19, 2012)

Round 11
*
4x4
Average of 12: 59.26*
56.34, (51.66), 1:01.64, (1:09.31), 59.41, 1:03.62, 54.08, 1:01.78, 52.09, 55.66, 1:04.79, 1:03.21
*
5x5
Average of 5: 1:58.62*
2:06.98, 1:54.72, 1:54.16, (2:22.27), (1:49.10)


----------



## mycube (Dec 19, 2012)

4x4x4: 51.52 53.08 (46.81) (55.59) 52.31 50.65 52.22 51.25 55.02 52.38 53.13 54.50 = 52.61
5x5x5: (93.88) 99.55 (100.47) 96.06 97.81 = 1:37.81
lol look at the last time and the average.
6x6x6: 188.68 (192.19) 183.15 (176.55) 187.50 = 3:06.44
pb of 5
7x7x7: 285.53 276.21 (288.05) 284.02 (268.31) = 4:41.91
8x8x8: 444.46 447.93 437.83 = 7:23.41

don't know what happened to my ppt..


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 21, 2012)

4x4x4 

Average: 1:29.78

1:33.83, 1:32.75, 1:33.23, 1:21.60, 1:36.81, 1:34.06, 1:28.68, 1:19.93, (1:41.50), (1:18.56), 1:28.03, 1:28.90


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 22, 2012)

4x4: 54.639, 1:16.559, 1:02.305, 58.110, 1:00.129, 1:05.127, 1:03.882, 55.663, 1:00.807, 1:06.112, 59.480, 1:06.774 = 1:01.84
5x5: 1:51.551, 1:55.375, 2:04.898, 2:02.974, 1:53.898 = 1:57.42
6x6: 4:17.49, 3:49.49, 4:03.23, 4:09.80, 4:18.35 = 4:10.17
7x7: 7:04.60, 6:43.53, 7:32.39, 6:58.05, 6:18.62 = 6:55.39

pb for 6 single, 7single and ao5. I have to thanks JianhanC for encouraging me to join the race.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

4x4 37.80, 36.25, 36.47, 43.93, 32.65, 35.68, 41.02, 32.13, 40.93, 42.22, 36.36, 38.18=37.76 too many 40s :fp
6x6 2:39.21, 2:28.35, 2:42.75, 2:54.19, 2:24.79=2:36.77 single and avg PB 
7x7 4:34.22, 4:06.77, 4:12.06, 3:55.39, 4:13.45=4:10.76
5x5 1:37.29, 1:34.25+, 1:32.64, 1:25.16, 1:28.49=1:31.79
9x9 14:48.52, 12:50.55, 13:40.99=13:46.69 dat single


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 23, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> 4x4: 54.639, 1:16.559, 1:02.305, 58.110, 1:00.129, 1:05.127, 1:03.882, 55.663, 1:00.807, 1:06.112, 59.480, 1:06.774 = 1:01.84
> 5x5: 1:51.551, 1:55.375, 2:04.898, 2:02.974, 1:53.898 = 1:57.42
> 6x6: 4:17.49, 3:49.49, 4:03.23, 4:09.80, 4:18.35 = 4:10.17
> 7x7: 7:04.60, 6:43.53, 7:32.39, 6:58.05, 6:18.62 = 6:55.39
> ...



Congrats on new PB too :tu


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 24, 2012)

4x4= *1:29.36 ave 12* times: 1:26.52, 1:27.49, 1:34.94, 1:42.52, 1:26.21, 1:17.33, 1:29.17, 1:47.15, 1:21.86, 1:24.47, 1:31.45, 1:28.99


----------



## emolover (Dec 25, 2012)

9x9: 17:33.85
18:07.68, 17:25.63, 17:08.23


----------



## mycube (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry about the Late results but i can't do it because of christmas. I try to do it in the next 12 hours..


----------



## emolover (Dec 26, 2012)

*Results for Round 11*​

*4x4x4
​*1. 37.76 KCuber 
2. 51.44 no name
3. 52.61 mycube
4. 55.56 JianhanC 
5. 59.26 Skullush
6. 1:01.84 NevinsCPH
7. 1:27.84 khoavo12
8. 1:29.36 CJF2L 1
9. 1:29.78 khoavo12 

*5x5x5​*

1. 1:31.79 KCuber
2. 1:37.81 mycube
3. 1:38.16 JianhanC
4. 1:39.02 no name
5. 1:57.42 NevinsCPH
6. 1:58.62 Skullush

*6x6x6*
​1. 2:36.77 KCuber
2. 2:50.85 no name
3. 3:06.44 mycube
4. 3:25.87 JianhanC
5. 4:10.17 NevinsCPH

*7x7x7*
​1. 4:10.76 KCuber
2. 4:41.91 mycube
3. 4:56.50 JianhanC
4. 6:55.39 NevinsCPH

*8x8x8*
​1. 7:23.41 mycube
2. 10:44.40 JianhanC

*9x9x9​*
1. 13.46.69 KCuber
2. 17:33.85 emolover 

*Round 12*

*4x4x4 *
​1. R Fw D' B R' B2 F2 L' D U B2 D2 F2 D' B Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 U' B' Uw Rw Fw2 L2 B Fw L2 Uw2 B' R' D2 Rw2 D2 R' D2 Fw2 U' B2 U2
2. D' Uw2 Fw L2 Fw' L' Rw2 R Fw2 U2 B2 Uw' Rw' B2 F2 L' R F2 L2 R2 B R' D Fw2 F2 Uw2 B U2 Rw' Uw B' L F' D2 Rw' B' Fw' D' F D2
3. R' F U2 Rw D U Fw2 Uw L' B' Rw' U Rw' Fw2 L' U2 L2 B L2 B D L' R Fw Uw2 R' D Uw2 Fw' U' B2 D2 F2 U2 F D' Fw L Uw B2
4. D' L B' U2 F2 L Uw2 F L U2 B' F U2 B2 F2 L2 B' D F L' Rw B2 F' Rw2 U Fw L2 Rw' R2 D R F L Rw' R' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2
5. Fw2 L D' F' L' Rw B2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw B' F2 Rw2 R2 F L Rw R2 Uw' Rw2 R Fw' Uw' Rw F2 R2 U' Rw' R2 F2 L2 D Uw' L U2 Rw' F'
6. Fw' Uw F Uw' Rw' Uw2 L' B' Fw2 D B F2 D2 Uw2 Fw L Rw' R D2 L U' L' Rw' F2 R B' Uw2 Fw' F D Uw B L2 D' F' R' Fw' U L2 B2
7. D' Fw' L2 Uw' F2 U2 F2 L R Uw' B2 F' Rw U2 R Uw' U' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw' U' Rw D Uw2 F' U B L' R2 F' Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw F2
8. Uw' Fw' F' D2 Uw' U2 B2 F' Uw2 B F R Uw' L' Rw' Uw' B Rw R' Uw' B' L D Uw Rw' B' U2 Fw' L' D F Rw' F L Rw R Fw' Uw B F
9. R2 D2 B' U L B' R2 B' Uw' Rw' R Uw F D2 L' Fw' D2 R' B2 R' Uw U2 B D R2 B' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw Uw' L2 B2 Rw Uw' Rw D Fw Rw2 Fw2
10. R2 Uw2 Fw U2 Fw' F2 L Fw' D2 Fw Rw B2 D Fw2 R' F' L2 Rw' F' R2 B R' U Fw F' D Rw Uw' R' Fw' D' Uw' U2 L' Rw B Rw2 B' F' L
11. R' Fw2 U B2 Fw2 F' D2 L' Rw R' D2 U B Fw2 D Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 F2 L Fw2 F' R2 B2 L' B2 Fw Uw Rw2 F L' R2 B2 Fw F2 L2 R D2 L
12. Uw' Rw2 D' U' F' Rw U B D' F' R' F' U F Rw U Rw' B' Rw2 D' Rw2 F' R' Uw Rw B2 Rw' D L' R2 Uw2 B' R2 Fw Rw R2 F Rw2 B' R'


*5x5x5 *
​1. L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' Lw Rw2 Dw' Fw F2 R' Fw' Dw2 Fw D Lw Dw2 Uw' U Lw2 R Fw2 U' B2 L Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw' R2 B' Bw Dw2 B' D' B' Rw2 D2 Fw L' Lw Rw2 U2 R2 Bw2 Uw B2 L' Bw L2 D' U2 Rw' D' Uw2 L Lw2 Fw F2
2. Uw F2 L' Rw D2 Dw' Uw' B2 Dw' Uw L Bw Dw' Uw' L2 R2 Bw Dw' Rw2 D' Lw Dw2 U R' D' Lw' D Dw Uw' U F2 Lw' F' L' R Dw Bw2 Uw B' Uw' Bw' D Dw' Uw' U2 F2 D' Bw' F L2 D2 Dw L2 F D' Bw2 Fw2 D' U2 R'
3. Dw2 U2 R Dw U2 Bw U2 Rw' Uw' B2 Bw U2 L2 Dw B' Uw' Bw Fw2 R Bw' Lw2 R' Fw D' Lw2 B2 Dw B' Uw R U' Rw' B2 F Rw Bw' U' Lw' Rw' Fw' Dw R B' Fw' Dw' Rw Uw U2 Lw' F' Rw2 Bw2 U R2 Dw B L' Bw' Lw2 F2
4. R' D' Uw2 L' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U Bw Fw' Dw' Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw' Bw' Fw' D R Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw Dw2 B Bw2 U Bw' Fw2 Rw' Uw Bw' Rw' Bw Fw2 Rw B D' Rw D R Fw' D U' B Bw F2 Uw U2 L' Uw L' Rw' B' Rw2 Fw2 Dw' B2 Rw' R'
5. U2 B2 Bw Fw F2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 D2 Fw Rw B' Fw2 R2 U2 Fw' Dw2 L Rw B' Fw' U2 Lw2 Bw' F U' Rw' Uw' Fw L' Rw' R' U' Lw R2 U2 Lw F D Dw2 Uw R2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw R F' R' U' Bw' U' B2 F Dw2 Fw2 Lw U'


*6x6x6*
​1. 2D2 F 2D' B2 D2 2D2 3U' 2U' U2 L2 2L2 3U 2U' 2B 2L D' 2U2 2B U2 3R B 2B' U 2F' 3R B' 3F2 F2 2D' 2B' F L' 2F U 2R2 U 2B2 R 2D 2F 2R F' D2 2D 2L' D' 2L 2R 3F2 2R' 3F 3R R2 2F2 R' 2F2 D' 2R 2B 2L 2B D 2B D 2U' L2 2L' R2 2B2 D
2. F2 U 2L2 3R 2R2 B2 F2 2L2 2R2 F2 2D' B' 3F' 3R2 R' 3F F' L' 2B2 L' R U 3F2 2U2 U L' 2L 3R D F2 2U2 3F F2 L B' U L' 2R R' B' 2U 2L2 2D 3F2 3U2 3F 2R 2D 2U2 2B' U 2R' D2 3R' 3U' L2 F' R' F' 2L 3R 2D' F' R' D2 2B 2F D' 2U' 2L2
3. U' 3F' U B2 2F2 2U' F' L 2B 3F' F' L' 2L2 2D2 3R' U' F2 2D2 2R 3F' 2F2 L' F 3R2 2U' 2B2 2U2 B' D' 3R' 3U2 2U 2F 2D2 3R2 2D 2U 3F 2R2 D' 2D2 2R2 2D' B R 2F 3U' 3F 2D2 2U' 3R 2R' 2U2 2F' 3U' L2 2U' L R' B' U2 3F L 2L2 R' 3U' 2U' 3R2 F' R'
4. 3F2 2F D' 2D' 2L2 3U' 2U' 2R F 2L' 3R' 2B' 3F 2R D 2D2 3U2 2U 2L' D2 2F R' D' 2D U' B D' 2B2 3U2 L2 2L' D2 U' 2F L2 2B 2U F' 3R' D' L' D2 2B 3R' U' B2 U2 L2 F L' 3U' B 2B' 2F R2 D 3F' L' B 2R' F 2R' 2U 2L' 3R2 2U L' 2D' 3U 2U
5. B' 2B' 3F' 2D 2L R' B' 2F' D B' 2L' 2D2 L2 2F2 3R F' U2 2B' F 2L' 3R D L' B L2 3R' 3F2 3R' 2B2 L' D2 2D2 2L' 2B' 3F2 2F D2 U B2 3U2 U' 2F' L B2 F L2 3R' U2 B' 2B 3R 2B' 2L 2R' R2 D 2U 3F U2 3R2 2R2 B2 L 2D' 2F 2U' L2 2F' D2 2U


*7x7x7*
​1. L' 2D2 F 3R2 B2 3B 2F2 3L2 3D 2L' 2R' 3F 3U' 3B2 2L' 3L' 2F 3R2 D' R2 B2 3L' 3R2 2D' 2U2 L2 D2 3B 2U2 R2 2B' F 2L 2B D 3L' 2B 3F2 R D 2D 3U 2F2 D U2 2R' U' L2 D' 2D' 2R F2 L' 2D 3D2 2F L' 3D' 2B2 2D U2 2L R2 2D' B' 2B' L2 R' 2F2 L2 B 3D2 3R' 2F2 3U' 2U' F' 2U2 F' L2 3D' 3L2 2R F 3D 2U' 3B' 2D2 U2 F2 2R2 R 2B2 2L' 3F 3U2 R2 D2 L' 3U
2. 2B' D 2L' U2 3L 3F F' D 2D 3D B' 2U2 2R' 3F 2R' D B2 2D 2U2 2L 2R2 D2 2L2 U2 2B2 2F 2L2 2D2 3L2 2B 3B2 2U 3L' 2D 3D U2 F2 2D 3B' 3U2 3B' 3D U' 3F2 R2 3D2 L2 B' 2L2 2R2 3B2 2F' F2 2U2 3F2 2R2 D U2 2L2 R' 2D 2F2 2L' 2B' 3F2 2D 2B' 3B' L' B 2D B' 3U2 3F2 R 3D B 2L 2B2 2L 3D' L2 B2 R2 2B 3B' 3F2 R2 F 2L' 3R2 2F D F 3D2 F' D2 B' 3B' F'
3. 2D2 3L2 3D 3F' 3D2 L 3L 2D' B' 2B 3F2 2F' F2 U B' 2B 3F2 F L 3L 2R2 R' D2 3F 3U 3R2 2F F2 3D' 3U2 F' 3D' L2 2R 3B2 3L' B 3F' L 2F 2L2 3U 3L2 3R2 2R 3D' 3F' 2F2 D 3R2 3D 2B2 2U U 3F2 F2 2L' 2F' 2R' 3B 3D 3U' 3R2 3F' 3U U 2B' 3B' 2F' 2D 3D 3U' 3F' 3U2 U 3L2 D 3U 2B' 3B F D2 3R' 2F2 2L' B2 3R 2D' 3U 2L' 3L2 F R2 2U' 3L' 3R' 3D 3R2 2F2 F2
4. 2L2 D' B 3D2 B' 3U' 3B 2F2 2R' F2 2D2 3D' U L D' 2B 2F 2L2 3L2 2R' R2 3F' 2F2 2U2 2B' 2U' 2L' F2 D' B' 3D' 2B 3B 3F2 3L2 2R 2F2 3D 2R2 B2 3R2 R 3F 3D' 3F D 3U2 3R2 B' 3D2 3U' 2L' 3R' 3B' L 3R' U2 3F2 L' 3U B' 2B 3F' 2D 3U 2L' 2U' 3F' 2D F' 2R 3D' L' 3B2 2F 2D2 3D 2R2 3F 3L2 2B' 2R' 2B 2R U 2L2 3L2 B2 2B' 3F2 3D' 2U2 L 3R2 R' D' 2D2 3U2 U2 3F'
5. 3B 2L B2 3F 2F' U' 3R2 F U2 3R' R 2U 2R2 3F' F' L2 3L2 D' 2L' 3L' R 2D2 3F2 2R R 2D2 2L2 3R' 2R' D 2D2 3F 3U' U2 3F 2R2 3U2 U' F2 3R2 D' 3D' 3B' 2U' R' 3F2 3U' 3B' F' D' 2D2 U' L2 3R' 2D' 3L' 3D2 3R R B 2B2 2F' 3D2 F 2R U2 B' L D 3U U2 3F2 2R2 3U' B2 D2 3D2 2B2 L2 U 3L2 3R U2 2R D 2B2 3B' D F2 3L2 R 3F2 R' U 2R' 2B' L B 2B F'


*8x8x8*
​1. 4L' B 4R2 2B2 3L' 3F2 2F' L2 2R 2D F2 2R2 D2 F2 4U B2 D 4R 4B' 3F 3L 2F' L 2L 2R' B2 R2 4D' 2U' 2L2 3B F' 2D2 3D' 4D' 4U2 4R D' 2D2 R U2 4F2 4D2 4U2 3U 2U2 4R 4F2 2R' 4U 3U2 3B' 3F' 4D' 2B2 3F2 F 4L B' R 3B 3L2 R 4F' 3L' 4R 3U 2B 3D' 2F' 4D 2U 3L2 B' 4B2 D F2 2R' 3F' U2 2L2 4R' 2R' 4B' 3R 3D 4L' D2 U' B2 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 4D U 4R2 4B2 2D' 3D' 4D' 4B' 3U' 4F' 4R R' F 4U' F2 4U 4F 2D' 4L' 3R' B 2B 4B2 2R B' 3F'	
2. L 3L' 3R 4F2 2F' 2L2 2R2 D' 2D2 3D2 3U2 2F' 3L 4L2 4R' 2U2 2F' 4U2 3F2 2U' 3R' D2 L2 U2 R 4U2 R' U 2F 3D' B 2D2 4U2 2U2 2R 4F' 2L' 3L2 2U 3L R 4D2 2U2 2L' 3D2 4L' 2R U 4F 4L 4R R2 4B 3L 3R R2 D 3F 4D 3L2 4L2 4F 2L' 4L2 4R' B' 2B 2F' 4L' 2F2 D 4L2 3B' 4D2 4B 4F2 3U2 4B2 F' 3L R' U' L 3L 4L 3F' 3D 4D2 2R' 2B 3F' U 4L 4R 2R B' 4F2 2R 3U 2L 3L' D 4D' 3U2 2R D 2D U' 4R U2 2B2 4R2 4B2 L2 2F' 3R 3D2 B 2U2 3B'	
3. 3U 2R 4F 3F' 3R 3U 2U' 2R 3F2 D 2D2 4D2 4U 3U2 3B' 3R2 2B2 2L 3U' R' 2B' R2 2B' 4L' 4U2 4R2 R' 4U F R2 2B2 3B' 4U 2B' F' 2D2 3D' 3B' 4R' U' 4L 4F2 2R2 4B 4F F' 2D 3L R' 4U' B2 2B' 3D' 4U2 2F2 3R' 2B2 D 3D2 4D' 4U' 2U' B' L2 2D2 3F 4L2 F 2U' R' 4U2 U2 2B2 4F 2U2 2L' 4L' 3R 3D 4B 3L2 4L' 2B' 2R2 D' 2D2 3D 2B' 3F D 2B' 3B' 2F 2R2 D' 3U2 3R 4U2 3B U 3L 4D 2L2 D2 2B 2F' L' 2F 2D2 F 2L2 R 4D' 2U' 4R2 3R2 4D2 B' 4D B


*9x9x9*
​1. 4L2 2R' 4D' 4U' 2U' 2L 3D' U2 2B2 4B2 3F2 F' 2R' 2D 3B' 4L2 4F 3R2 R2 2B' 3R' 2U2 B' 4F2 4U 4B2 3L' R 3D2 2L2 2D' U 2B' 3F 4D2 4L' 4F 3D 3U2 2L 4D U L2 4L2 4R2 3R 4B' 2U' 4L2 3B' 3F' 2L' 3B2 F 2R 3F 4R' 3F 4D 4L' D' 3D' 2L' 2D' 4D' B' 3B2 F2 3R' 4U' 2U 3R 3F' 3D2 L' 3L' 4U' 3U2 4R' 2R2 3D2 4D' 3R 3D' 2U' 4B' F' 2D' U 4B2 4R2 4D 3L2 B2 4B2 3F 2F 2L' 4F 3F 2L 4L' 2R2 R 2B2 4L B' 4U' 4F' 3L 2D2 4F' 4D U2 B2 2B2 4B' 2U 2B2 2F L2 4B F 2R R 2B' 3D 4B' L2 2B2 4L' 3R' 4U' R2 4U 3R2 D' B' 3F2 L2	
2. 4D' 2L' 4L 4R2 3F2 F2 3R2 D 2U' 2B2 2U2 4R2 3U' 2U2 3R' F 2R' 3D' 4B U 4F' 2U 3F' 2F2 4U2 3B' 4B2 4F' L' R' 3B' 3D2 3B' 2L' 2D2 2R2 B2 2B' 4U2 L2 4B' 4D 3B 2D' 3D2 4U2 2F U' 2R 3B2 2L' 2D2 3L R2 D 4R 2R' 2D' 4U F 2U2 2R2 4B' 2D 4B' 2F2 3D' F' 3U 2B2 4B' 4L 2B 3U 4L R 4F' U' R2 3U' F2 2D' 4U 2U2 2L2 4B' 4D 2L2 2U2 U 3B' D2 4L2 4F 3D2 2R' 3D 2U' 2R D2 L' 2L2 2D2 L2 4F 2D2 3D2 B 4D' 4U2 4R2 3B2 2L' 4B' 3D2 F2 3L' 2F' 4D 4U' 3F 4D2 3R B 3L 4R' 3R2 F2 2D U2 2B D 2D' 3D2 2U2 4L2 4R' R' B' 4F2	
3. 3L' 2D 2U2 2L 4L 3B 2D2 F' 4D 2U L2 3R2 4D' 3L' 4R' R' U L' 4L' 3R' B' D2 2U' 2F 2L 3D2 3U' 2B' 2L2 3U2 3L' 3B 4D2 B 2B 4F 4D' B 3F2 2D' 3R 2R2 4U' 2B2 4B2 2L 4L2 2D2 R2 4U2 4B 4R 2F 2L 2D F L 4R2 F 3L' 4D 4B D 3U L2 4D2 3B' 3L' 2F2 F' U2 3R B 4B2 3L' 4R' 4D2 B' 4D2 4U 4F 3F' D' 2F' 3U U' 4F 4R' 2R 2F2 L2 2D2 4R2 R2 B 2B 3B2 3F F' 4D' B 3B2 4U' 2U' 3F U2 2F 2D 2B F2 2D' 4D' 4U2 4L' 3D 2B' 4F' 2D 4U' 2R 3D' 2B 2D 4L' 2R2 2B2 4B 4R D2 3B2 2F' 2U 3B 2F2 2L' B' 3F2 3L2 4L' 3R'


Good luck everybody!


----------



## Skullush (Dec 26, 2012)

Round 12

*4x4
Average of 12: 57.70*
1:02.85, 51.65, 55.15, 54.78, 1:00.31, 1:01.45, 1:02.08, (1:07.96), (50.16), 59.19, 56.33, 53.21


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Round 12
4x4 

Average - 1.25.71

1:21.40, 1:40.57, 1:35.14, 1:17.26, 1:22.13, 1:35.96, 1:23.02, 1:16.80, (1:15.41), (1:49.51), 1:22.70, 1:22.13


----------



## mycube (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you so much emolover 

4x4x4: 50.61 (48.11) 53.83 (56.78) 49.31 54.36 52.75 56.63 53.55 54.94 50.13 52.13 = 52.82
5x5x5: (88.58) (99.58) 94.03 95.72 92.33 = 1:34.03
6x6x6: (193.00) (183.63) 190.13 189.80 189.15 = 3:09.69
7x7x7: 273.90 272.36 277.27 (272.21) (278.90) = 4:34.51
8x8x8: 446.43 435.28 440.91 = 7:20.87


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2012)

5x5: 1:53.68
1:51.37, 1:57.93, 1:44.08, 1:53.35, 1:56.31

Don't not practice... I am so angered right now.

4x4: 1:02.69
51.99, 1:13.12, 1:02.31, 59.09, 1:06.39, 1:07.17, 59.48, 58.18, 1:01.71, 1:24.10, 1:07.42, 49.49

Further grimacement but less malign.

6x6: 3:11.01
3:18.36, 2:56.23, 3:07.50, 3:07.17, 3:21.35

Pretty good but still poor compared to a month ago.

7x7: 5:03.67
4:59.36, 4:41.03, 4:50.23, 5:21.99, 5:57.12

Those last two solves were ****ing annoying!

8x8: 8:56.24
9:03.80, 9:19.53, 8:25.40

9x9: 15:09.04 
16:11.23, 15:12.88, 14:03.00


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 28, 2012)

4x4: 56.46, 1:06.25, 57.24, 1:03.33, 1:00.05, 1:06.09, 57.52, 54.53, 1:03.67, 1:02.22, 57.50, 57.40 = 1:00.15


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 30, 2012)

Round 12

*4x4: 1:13.25*
1:15.45, 1:13.40, 1:15.37, 1:11.94, 1:10.60, 1:15.38, 1:17.32, 1:08.94, (1:01.90), 1:12.68, (1:18.85), 1:11.46

*5x5: 2:49.74*
(3:08.24), (2:44.14), 2:48.96, 2:53.23, 2:47.02


----------



## KCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

7X7 4:13.75, 4:20.16, 4:30.30, 4:33.86, 5:00.00=4:28.11


----------



## mycube (Jan 1, 2013)

*Results for Round 12*​

*4x4x4​*1. 52.82 mycube
2. 57.70 Skullush
3. 1:00.15 NevinsCPH
4. 1:02.69 emolover
5. 1:13.25 BlueDevil
7. 1.25.71 khoavo12

*5x5x5​*1. 1:34.03 mycube
2. 1:53.68 emolover
3. 2:49.74 BlueDevil

*6x6x6​*1. 3:09.69 mycube
2. 3:11.01 emolover

*7x7x7​*1. 4:28.11 KCuber
2. 4:34.51 mycube
3. 5:03.67 emolover

*8x8x8​*1. 7:20.87 mycube
2. 8:56.24 emolover

*9x9x9​*1. 15:09.04 emolover


*Round 13*​
*4x4x4​*1. D B F' L B2 Uw' R2 D B R' Uw2 Rw D' Uw U' F2 D2 Fw F' D2 B' Fw D2 Rw B F2 D B2 D2 U R F' Uw F2 D F R' Uw2 Fw' D'
2. F L' U R2 Uw' B' L' Rw2 R' B Fw2 Uw' L' R Fw2 Rw' R' B2 F' Rw2 R' Fw' R F' Rw' R2 D' R' D' B Uw' Fw2 D' Uw' F D2 R F Rw R
3. D2 Uw L' B' Uw' U' Fw' L2 Rw R2 D' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' L2 R' U2 B2 Uw' Fw2 L' Uw F D' U R' U F' Rw2 Uw' L Rw2 R' D' Rw2 B' F2 D
4. Rw' B Rw' D' Uw2 U B Fw D Uw' U F2 U R2 B2 D Uw U' Fw2 Rw2 R' U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Rw D2 Rw' Fw Uw2 B2 L R' B Uw2 F Rw' B Fw
5. L Rw' D' Uw U' F2 R D' L2 B' R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 D Uw' L R Uw' L2 Rw' Fw' D Uw U' F2 L' F' R' F R' U' B Fw R2 U2 L2 B F2
6. B' F2 L' Fw D2 Uw2 L Rw2 D' Fw F2 Rw' Uw2 L' Rw R2 F' U2 L Uw L2 D2 Rw' B L2 F' Uw2 F' Rw2 D U' L2 R Uw' L R2 B' Uw' B' F2
7. B2 D2 B' D2 L2 Rw2 R' U' L Rw' B F2 Rw' B R' D Uw Rw' R' Fw2 R' U2 L Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw D2 U2 Fw2 F' L2 F Uw F' Rw' R Fw' D Uw'
8. D' U Rw R' Fw' U2 R2 D R' U' Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 D Uw R Fw Rw B' Fw' R' D' B L2 R F2 R Uw' Rw' R' D' Fw F D F U' B Fw F2
9. L' F' L Uw' U' Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 B Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' D' U R2 F2 U' L' R' U F2 Rw2 R F2 Rw R Fw2 Uw' B' Fw L' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw F' L2
10. Rw D' Fw' R Uw Fw Rw F Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 D' B2 R F D2 Uw2 F2 L D' Fw2 Uw Rw' U' Rw' R U B2 Rw Fw D' U2 R2 U R2 B' F' R Fw2
11. Rw2 B' L2 Uw' Fw2 L2 B' F' R2 B Uw U' R2 U' Rw B F' U B' D Uw' B L2 D' U2 Rw' D Uw2 B D2 L U2 B Fw F2 Uw' R' D U L'
12. R2 D Uw F L' R' Uw U2 Rw D' Fw2 R B2 D R2 U' L Rw2 U B Rw2 U R2 D' Fw' D2 L' Rw B Rw' U' Rw U L Rw2 Fw' Uw' U' Rw2 Uw'

*5x5x5​*1. Uw B F Dw2 Uw U2 B' R' B Bw R2 Fw' Dw2 U B2 Dw' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' L U' L' Rw Bw Fw' Dw Lw2 Rw F2 R F' L2 R Bw Lw' B2 L' Bw' Uw' Bw2 L2 R Dw B' F' L2 B U Lw' D2 Rw2 B Bw Fw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw
2. Bw Dw F2 Lw Fw' Uw2 B Uw' L D' R' Dw2 R F D Rw U2 R' Fw' F L F Lw2 B2 Dw U B' Uw' Rw' D F' Lw B' F2 U L' Rw Bw2 Fw' Lw' R' U Bw' Dw2 Lw' R2 B' Bw R' U F2 R' F' R Uw' U' Bw' Lw' Fw U'
3. Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw' B Dw2 Lw2 Bw L' Rw Uw' U2 B2 Bw Fw Rw2 F Lw2 R Dw B2 Bw2 F2 Uw2 U Rw B Dw2 Rw2 F' Lw' Rw' R Bw' Dw' B' Fw F' L' F L R' Uw' B2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' U2 B2 U' Lw D U' Fw2 Dw Rw Bw Fw' Rw2
4. Rw2 F' D F D' Dw Lw Rw' D2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 B' Fw2 L' Lw Dw' Rw' F2 L B Fw Lw Fw' R2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 Fw2 Lw' D' Fw' Lw Bw L' D' L' Lw' B2 U B' U2 F2 U Rw2 D2 U B' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw2
5. U B' F Dw U' L B Bw2 F Uw2 Lw2 Fw U2 Lw Rw2 R' B2 Lw' Fw L Fw2 Dw' Bw R D Dw2 Uw' B2 F' Uw2 Lw B2 Fw Dw2 Rw' B2 F' Lw Dw Uw B2 Lw' Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 D L2 Lw2 B L Bw' F' Rw U2 L U' Bw Uw'

*6x6x6​*1. 2L 2F 3R' F' L' 2R 2B2 2F D2 F2 2R 3U2 2U' U2 L' 2U 2B2 R2 3F 2D2 B 3R' 2D B2 2R' 2B D R' 2U' 3R 2F 2L2 3R R 2F 2D2 U 2B 2D2 3U2 2U' R2 2D' 2U2 B' 3F2 2D' 3U' 2U2 B' F2 L' D 2D' 3R2 F L 2L2 U2 B 2B' 2F D' 2F2 2L2 2B 3F2 3R' 2U 3R2
2. 2D' 2L 2R' 3F D2 2D' R2 2D2 B2 3U2 2U B2 2B2 2L' 2D' 2U' L 3R B 2B2 2D2 3U' 2F' L' 2U 2F' 2D' U 2F 3R 2U2 U 3R2 2F2 F L2 D' 2F' 2D' U B2 3F' 2U2 R 3F' 2F2 2U' B2 2B 2L2 U2 L2 3R 2R' U2 2B' U' 3R' D 2B' L' 3R' 3U B' 3R' 3F F' R2 F 2L
3. 2L' 2B2 2U B F' 2L 2D 2L U R B 3F' D2 3F2 D 2D2 3U F2 R' B 2L R2 2B 2L2 R2 U2 L D' 2U' U' 2R2 3U 2R' U2 2L2 R 3U 2F' 3R2 2D 3U 2U' L' 2R2 R 2D' U 2B 3F' 2F F' 2L2 3U' 2U2 U B 2B' L2 2L' D2 2D 2F R2 3F2 L' U' L' U' 2B 2R
4. 2L B' 2B2 2F' L2 2U L2 2R' 2D2 F' 2R2 R' 2B 3F F' D2 2U' L 2L' 2U U' 2F2 D2 3U2 2U' 2R' 2F2 L' R 3F 2R2 R B 2L 2D2 2L F' U 2F 2L' 3R' 2D U2 B2 R 2F' 2L R2 U B 2B 3F 2F2 2U' 2R 2D 3R 2F2 2L2 B' 3R D2 3R2 2D2 R' 3U' U' 3R' 2F' F'
5. 2L2 2D L2 2L' 2R2 B 2D B2 2B 3F 2F 3U2 2B 3R B' L2 F D R F2 L 2L' R' B 2F' 2R' D2 3R2 U 2R' B L2 2U2 2L' R2 B' F 2D2 L 2B2 3F2 L2 B' 3R 3F2 D F' 3R2 2B2 3F2 3R' 2B' D 3F 2R 2D' U L2 3F2 F 2L' 2U' U B' 3F L2 D' U 3R2 3F

*7x7x7​*1. 3D2 2L' 3U 3B 2L2 3B' 2F2 2D2 3D' 3U' B 2B2 2R 2D' 3R 2D 3U' B2 L 3R2 3D' 3U 2B2 3U 3L2 2U 3R' R' U' 2L2 R 3B' 2U 2B 3F2 D2 3D2 3U2 3R' 2F' R2 B 2B 3B2 3F R' B2 2B 3B 3L2 R' 3U' 3L2 3R D2 L2 3B' 3L 3D' 3L 3B' 2D L 2F2 3U 3L2 2B 3F' L2 3F L 3B 3U B2 2D2 B' 3B' 2U2 2B' F' 2R' 3B2 2F R D 3L B2 2U2 3R' 2B 3L' 3D2 2B2 3L' B 2B2 F' L 3U' U'
2. 3U2 U L2 3R' R2 3B2 3L' B 3U2 2U U2 B 2B' F' 2D 3U' 2L R2 B R' U2 B' 3B' 3L2 3R' U 2F2 F L2 2U F2 2U' 3L D L 2B2 2F' 2U 2B 3D 2B 2F2 D2 2U2 U 3B D 3D2 3U2 3B' 2D2 3U' U2 2R2 2B 3B2 2R U 2B2 R 2D' L 3B2 3L2 3B F' 2D2 U' L 3R 2R' B F' 3D 3L2 3F2 3R F 3D' 3U2 L' 3R' 2B 3R2 D2 2U2 L2 2R' R' B 2R' 2F' 2U' L2 R 2B R F' 2D' B
3. 2U 2B2 3F2 L R2 D 2D' 2F' F' L 2L 3L2 2R' 3B2 3R2 R 2D2 3R 3D' 3R2 R 2F 3D R' 2U2 3F 3L R2 3F' 3D 3F 2U2 B' 2B 2U 2R 2B2 3F2 2F' 2L 2D' 2F 2D2 3D2 3U L 3R2 D' L2 D2 2D U2 L' 2U2 L' 2D 3U2 3B 2F 2D 3U' R' 2U2 U2 L' 2L' R2 3U' B' 3U 2U2 B 2L' R D 2D' 3U' 2U2 R2 U' 2R D2 3D' 2F2 3R' 2R B' 3B F' 3D' 2L2 2D' 2U2 U' 3B 2L2 2F' F' 2L' B'
4. 2L 2U' R' 3F D2 2U2 3R' B2 L U F2 D2 2D 3D 2F' 2D' 3D 2U 3B' 3U 3R R 2F2 2U2 F' U' 2B' D2 3R' B' 3F2 F2 U' L2 3D2 3U F L2 2U' R 3D' 2F' L R2 3D' F' 3L2 3B2 2U' 3B2 L B 3B2 2F 2L' 2D' 3U2 U2 3B' 3L R 3F2 L' 3R' 2B D 3D 2U' B2 F 2D2 3L' 2F' R F' 2D 2R2 3B' 3F' F 2D' 2F' L2 F 2L' 3B' 2F2 2D2 B' U' 3F' 2F2 U B 2B2 2R 3D 2B2 3R 2F
5. 2R' D' 3U2 3L' 2F 2D2 L2 3U B' 2L2 3L' R' 3U' U 3R' 3U B' F2 3R U 2L2 B D' 2D 3U 2B' L2 R' 2B2 2F' R 3F' 2R' B' 2B' 2F' 2U2 3B D 3F L2 3B' 2L2 B 3F' 3D' 2R' U2 2L2 2D' 3R' D' U2 3R 2R2 2U2 3L2 2F 2U' L' 3L2 F2 2U2 3R2 B2 2L2 3F2 2L 2B 2R' 2U 3L2 R' 2B' 3F R D L' 3R' D2 3B' F' 2L2 R2 2U' L 3U2 3B U 2F' 3L2 2R2 R' U' F L 3D L 3L2 R2

*8x8x8​*1. 2D' F' L 3F' F2 3U' R' B 3B2 L' 2D2 4U' 3R' 2B 3B' 2F F2 2L2 3D 4F 2L2 D' 2B2 2D L2 D' 4D B2 3U 2B 3R' 2B' L B2 3F2 3U2 4L2 4R2 D2 3U' B L 2U U B 2B D 3D2 4U' 3U' 2B2 D2 4B 4U 4B2 F2 3U' 2B' 2R 2B F2 3D2 L2 2R 3F' 2D2 2L' 2D2 4R' F' 2U' 2R 4B' 2F L2 3L' 4F2 F2 4R 4F2 2U2 3L2 3B 2L' 2B' 3U2 3F2 2F L' 4L 4F' L' 4F D 3D2 3U2 U' F 4D' 4U2 U2 4L 3R2 F2 D2 4D 3U2 2U' U 3R 3U' 3F' 3U' 2R2 2U2 2L2 3L2 D2 3L' F2	
2. 3L 3R B' 3D 2L 2D 4L2 R2 D2 2D 3F' 2F' 4D2 4F2 3F 4D B 4F' 2F 4D2 4L' 4R 2F2 D2 4B' 2D 3U' 2U2 2B2 2D' 4D 3U' 3B2 D 2F2 3R' 4D2 3U U' R 2D' 2B 4F L 2R2 4B2 4F L2 U 4R2 4F 3U2 B' 3L 3U' 2B2 4L D2 2D 3U2 3F2 2F2 L' 3R' 2D 2B 2D' L' 2B' U2 3F2 4U B2 2B2 4B' 3F2 3L2 3U2 2U2 U 2F' 2D' 4R' 3D R 4U 4B2 R 4D2 3F2 2R2 3B 4U 4R 2D' 4D 2F' L 4L 2U 2B 4B' 2D' 3D 2L2 4L2 R' 3D 4D B' 4B 2U2 2B2 3D' 3F' 2F2 3L 4L 2B 4U'	
3. R2 4D2 4L 3D' 4L 4F' 4L 2B2 4B2 2L' B2 2B U2 2B2 3R' R B' 3D2 L2 3L2 B2 2R U' B 3B2 R2 4F' U R2 3U L2 2L 4L' 3R' 4D' 3L' 4L' F' 2U 2L2 3R' R2 3U' L' 2R 4B' 4R' 2U2 2R2 2U' 3L' 2R 3F' 3U2 4B 3F 2D B 4B' 3D 3R F 2D' 2R2 4F' U' 2B2 3L' 2D' 4L' 4B2 2D 2B2 4L2 2B2 4D' 2F' 4U2 2U' 2F' 2D 4U' U' 4F2 4L' U' 4L2 2F 3L 4R 3R' R2 F' 3U' 2R2 2F D' 3L 3U2 3L' 4U' B' 2B' 4B' 2R 2U 4L F' D2 4B2 4U B' L' 3B 2U' 4F 2L' 3D' 4L F

*9x9x9​*1. 4B' 4F D 3R' B 4R' U 2L F' R' 3U 3B' 4B2 F2 4U' U R 4U U 4B' 4L' 3F2 3D2 L 3F2 L2 D2 2F' 3R' 3B2 3R 2B' 3B' 2U' L' 3L 3F' 3U' 2R2 2U' L 3R' 4B2 4D' 4B' 4F2 D 2U' U 4F2 4U 2U2 2L' 4R2 3F2 3L 4D F R2 3B2 3F2 2D2 4F U2 3L2 4R' 2R F 3D2 2B U2 3L' B 2R' 4B2 D' 3F' 3D 2B 2U 4L 4D' R' 2D 4U2 2L' 2U 3L' 4L' 4U' 2F2 R D2 2B 4B 3F L B2 3L 4B' 3U 2B2 D 2D2 4F' 3F L2 4D' 3U2 2U2 L' 2U' 3R 4D' 3B D2 3D' 2F2 3U2 4R2 D 4B' U 4F2 U 3R' 3U2 2U' B' 2U' 3F' 4R' 4B2 3L R' 3D 4B' 2L 3L 3D' 4U2 3B' F2 3U2 B' F' D2 3R' 3D2 3L	
2. 2D 4L2 4R2 R2 2U2 4R2 3F' U2 B 4U 3U' 2B 4D' 3R R' 3F' 2F 2L 3B2 3U' U' 2L' 4R2 2B' 3F' 4D2 3F2 D2 2R D 2U 4B 2D2 2U' B' 3F' 3R2 3B2 4F F2 D2 U2 4F2 3R' 3B' 4L D' 4B 3R 4U 4F2 2R2 R 2B2 2D 3F2 F2 2L' U2 B2 2R2 4U' R B 4F 2F2 F 3D 2F2 F 4R 2D' F D' 4B2 4F2 4D2 L' 3B' 4U 2F L 4L2 4R D 2B' 4F' 2F2 3U' U2 2F' 2L' 2B' 4U 3B2 4R' 2B' 2U2 U2 L2 R2 2B2 4U2 3B' D' R' B 4U R' 3D2 4D 3L 3F2 2L2 4B 4F2 4D 2F 4D 3R 2B D2 2B' 4R 3U' 3F 2F2 4D2 4L 3D F' 3R 2B2 4U' 2U 4F 3D 3L R 4B L 4L B 2B' 4F' 2F' 4L' 2D L' 4B	
3. 2L' 2F2 4R R F2 3R2 D' B2 4B 2F F 2R2 B2 3B 2F2 4L' 2R2 2B 4F 2U' 4L' 2R 3U 3B U' 3B 4B 4U 2L2 3B 3F2 2D' B 2F2 L' 4R2 3R 3F 3L 4L' 2B 4B' 2R2 2B 2L2 B 3F' F2 L2 R2 2U2 2B 4B 4D 4L 2F' R2 F' L 3U' L' 3D2 4U2 U 3B 3L2 4U 2R2 2F' 4U2 3L' F 3L2 4R' 3B' L' 4R 4F' 2F' 4U2 3B' 2F' 4D R' 4D' 4L2 3R2 F' D 4D R 3D2 2B2 4L 2D2 R2 4B2 3R' R' 4B 2U2 4F 2D' 4U' 2U' U2 F' 2R' 4B D' 4D' 4U2 3R2 R 2D2 4B L2 3L 3R' R' 2D 3R2 D 3D2 3F' D 4L' B' 2L 2R2 2B' 2D' 2L R' 3F 2F' D' 4F2 2L 4L' 2R2 U 4B2 4F2 2D 2U' 3L 3B' 4R' B'


Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (Jan 1, 2013)

4x4x4: 52.90 52.55 52.22 51.71 53.71 (55.44) 51.50 53.91 54.10 50.69 52.59 (50.34) = 52.59
5x5x5: 98.08 (102.13) 99.71 (94.94) 98.46 = 1:38.75
7x7x7: (287.41) 278.91 287.38 286.23 (268.46) = 4:44.17
8x8x8: 443.28 443.15 433.71 = 7:20.05


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 1, 2013)

4x4: 1:10.69, 1:02.15, 1:04.88, 1:04.11, 1:13.10, 1:06.30, 1:04.03, 1:02.94, 53.94, 55.53, 1:09.57, 1:05.44 = 1:04.56
Super bad tps with the injured right shoulder. :fp
5x5: 1:49.67, 1:49.12, 1:50.75, 1:45.27, 1:55.77 = 1:49.85
6x6: 4:27.78, 4:43.19, 3:58.20, 4:40.54, 4:14.62 = 4:27.65
7x7: 6:23.29, 6:58.62, 6:48.09, 6:32.86, 6:15.70 = 6:34.75


----------



## emolover (Jan 2, 2013)

4x4: 53.22
49.07, 52.36, 50.33, 51.22, 53.37, 48.30, 59.49, 52.27, 55.75, 53.35, 58.84, 55.65 

Dude...... WTF that was amazing! Almost 10 seconds better than last round! Yet I still didn't beat mycube.

5x5: 1:38.55
1:50.60, 1:36.68, 1:44.72, 1:29.08, 1:34.26

Terrible accuracy.

6x6: 2:59.77
2:58.91, 3:01.86, 2:58.55, 3:13.85, 2:47.98

7x7: 4:42.75
4:53.32, 5:09.37, 4:34.69, 4:40.25, 4:32.45


----------



## Riley (Jan 2, 2013)

Round 13

4x4: 53.24
58.51, 49.46, 57.14, 44.46, 55.98, 51.65, 57.27, (58.95), 52.30, 49.23, (44.16), 56.40
Comments: Inconsistent, but the two 44's were nice.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 2, 2013)

4x4 round 13

Average: 1:27.37

(1:15.75), 1:22.90, 1:32.45, (1:47.04), 1:25.75, 1:28.75, 1:29.32, 1:30.55, 1:34.41, 1:27.73, 1:17.34, 1:24.47


----------



## no name (Jan 4, 2013)

6x6 (2:39.09), 2:46.38, 2:52.16, 2:49.70, (3:24.46)	= 2:49.41


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 4, 2013)

4x4: 58.70, 53.67, 50.15, 45.16, 52.49, 56.34, 58.12, 51.36, 55.17, 59.50, 50.84, 1:01.11 = 54.63 FFFFFUUUUUU last solve
5x5: 1:33.80, 1:55.13, 1:30.98, 1:25.22, DNF = 1:39.97 pressed spacebar without switching tabs to qqtimer on last solve


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2013)

2013, time to start online competitions again: 
4: 1:12.38 1:05.91 1:11.81 1:14.38 1:11.25 1:19.18 1:12.25 1:17.72 1:29.58 1:20.59 1:04.77 1:04.88 = 1:13.03
5: 2:15.30 2:00.41 1:57.53 1:57.63 2:09.50 = 2:02.51
6: 3:53.80 3:49.11 3:49.97 3:54.55 3:56.59 = 3:52.77
7: 5:44.47 5:53.15 5:39.00 5:32.40 5:49.21 = 5:44.23
8: 12:33.41 10:47.61 10:46.71 = 11:22.58


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2013)

Where have you been? I havent seen you post in a year or so.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been focussing more on my personal live and work after travelling more than 1.5 year full time. I only cubed at the competitions that I went to and an occassional 2-8 relay competing against my fiancée (although she does a 2-7 relay). I had a weekend without anything I had to do and felt inspired to start cubing again. It felt good, so you will see me on the forum a lot again


emolover said:


> Where have you been? I havent seen you post in a year or so.


----------



## mycube (Jan 8, 2013)

*Results for Round 13*​

*4x4x4​*1. 52.89 mycube
2. 53.22 emolover
3. 53.24 Riley
4. 54.63 JianhanC
5. 1:04.56 NevinsCPH
6. 1:13.03 AvGalen
7. 1:27.37 khoavo12


*5x5x5​*1. 1:38.55 emolover
2. 1:38.75 mycube
3. 1:39.97 JianhanC
4. 1:49.85 NevinsCPH
5. 2:02.51 AvGalen

*6x6x6​*1. 2:49.41 no name
2. 2:59.77 emolover
3. 3:52.77 AvGalen
4. 4:27.65 NevinsCPH

*7x7x7​*1. 4:42.75 emolover
2. 4:44.17 mycube
3. 5:44.23 AvGalen
4. 6:34.75 NevinsCPH

*8x8x8​*1. 7:20.05 mycube
2. 11:22.58 AvGalen

*9x9x9​*


*Round 14*​
*4x4x4​*1.***Fw2 D Uw' Rw' R' F' D Uw2 L R2 B2 F Rw R' B2 Fw2 F' R' Fw' R' B' D2 Uw L' B D F' D2 B' D' U R2 Fw F2 Uw B2 F' Rw' Uw R
2.***D' Fw2 Rw Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw L2 Rw D Uw B' F' L Fw D2 Fw D U Fw2 L2 R' U L' D2 Rw Fw' L Rw Uw2 B R' B' Uw2 B'
3.***Fw2 L2 Uw Fw F R' Fw' R' B2 Fw' U F2 Rw R F U2 L R' U R' F2 D2 Uw' B Uw' B' R2 U Rw' F2 Uw L' Rw R2 U2 B D' L2 F U'
4.***B2 Uw2 F' Uw' B F U R' D' L2 D' U L F2 D2 Uw' B2 Rw R' U2 Fw Uw' L' D Uw U Fw2 F2 D2 Rw' D' B2 Fw F2 U' Rw' U B F' Uw2
5.***Uw2 U' Rw2 F Rw' Uw' Rw B D Rw Fw2 R' Fw2 F Rw' Uw2 R2 B' F' Rw2 B2 F2 L' Rw U Fw' D2 B D' B Fw' F' D L R' B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R
6.***L2 B Fw2 F2 D L' B2 Fw2 F' L R2 D2 L2 R2 D' Uw F2 L' R2 D' Rw U2 B2 D R' B2 R F2 Uw' U' F2 Uw L R D' B2 L2 Rw2 R' D2
7.***Fw L2 Rw Uw2 Rw R B D B Fw2 L2 Uw B2 U' Fw2 U Fw' D Fw' F L B' Rw D L2 B Fw2 L' D U2 B L' U' R' F2 Rw2 R' F L2 B
8.***L D2 U' Fw D F D U2 Rw' B F' R' B' R' Uw2 Rw B Fw' R B' R2 Uw U2 Rw R F2 L2 U F' D R' Fw' F R' B2 F2 Rw D R F
9.***Rw' D R D2 U2 F Rw' F' Uw B2 Uw R D2 Fw R2 B2 L' U Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D Uw Rw2 D' B Uw2 U B Fw' Uw' B2 D Rw Uw2 B Rw Fw Rw
10.***Fw2 D F2 Uw' L R2 D Rw2 F2 L R2 B' Fw L' R B2 R' U2 B L R B F U B F' R' B' F Uw U2 B2 U2 Fw2 F Uw2 R' Fw' Rw' R2
11.***Fw D Uw2 L R2 U' R Fw2 U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D2 U L2 R2 D Uw' U R Uw F Rw2 Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw' D' L Rw R' Fw' R2
12.***Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 L Rw Fw2 D' F' L2 U F D2 L R' U2 R' Uw B' L2 B' R2 Fw2 Rw D2 L' R' F Rw R' Uw2 U B' F' U2 L Rw' F2 R2 Fw2

*5x5x5​*1.***D' F' R' Bw' Rw Bw' L' Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw' U Rw' Dw2 L2 Fw R' Dw L Lw' D' Fw' D Dw Uw L' Rw2 U2 B' F D' Dw' L B2 Bw Fw2 L Bw2 F' R Uw2 Bw' L' Lw B Bw U2 B2 F' D2 L2 D' R D2 Uw2 Bw2 L Uw' Lw' Rw'
2.***Rw B2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 R2 D' Fw2 U2 Bw F L' Bw L U2 Lw D2 Dw2 U2 L Fw2 L Rw Fw' R' U B2 F2 L D Dw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' Uw B' Bw Fw2 Dw Rw Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw B Lw2 B' R B D B2 F' U' Fw' Rw' U' F
3.***U2 F2 Uw2 R Uw2 U Fw R' Bw' Rw Bw F L Rw' D' R Dw2 U Fw R2 D' F Dw' Fw2 Rw B' L' B2 Bw Lw2 Uw U R' Fw2 D2 U' Bw' R2 Bw Lw R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw F Dw B2 D U' B2 L Lw' Rw R' Bw2 Lw2 R
4.***L2 B D' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 L2 Lw2 R' B D' F' D Lw2 Bw2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Fw' F2 D' Dw' Lw2 Rw' F D2 R F2 Dw Bw' L2 Lw Rw Fw Rw2 D Bw' Fw' Lw U' Lw2 D B2 Fw D Bw' Lw2 B D2 Fw2 Dw U Rw F2 U2 B2 Bw' D
5.***Dw2 L2 Rw' B' Lw D2 B Fw2 R' Uw' R U' Rw2 R' Uw B Uw2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 U' Lw R' Dw2 Uw Fw2 Lw Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B' Rw2 F Uw' Fw Rw2 R F2 Lw2 Bw D R2 Fw R D2 U2 Bw2 Dw' B Uw' U' B' L2 F2 Rw2

*6x6x6​*1.***3F 2F2 2D 2U' R2 D' 3R 2R2 3F' F' D B D2 3R2 2B' D R 2U 2B 2D 2F 3R' 2R' 2B' D 2B' 2U L' 3R2 2D' 2R 2D2 2F 3R' D' 2D' F' 2L' 3R' 2D' 3R2 3F2 2F 2L' 3R 2D' 3F2 2F' 3R2 B D' 3F D 2U2 3F 3U' F' R 2F 2L2 R2 3U 3R2 2U2 U 2B' U2 2F' D' 2L'
2.***3R' 2R R U' 2B' 2U 3F2 L' 2L' 2D' 3U R' D2 3F2 F2 2L' D2 B 2U' 2F2 U2 F2 R 2B' 2F2 R' B U B 2F2 L' 2L 3R D' 2L2 3R' 2R' R' B2 3F' 2D' B2 2U 2L' D2 3R' 3U2 2B2 2F L2 2U2 2F2 2D' L B2 2B' 3F' 2F F' 2U2 2L2 R 2D' B' F U 3R R2 U 3F2
3.***2F2 2U' R2 B2 3U2 2B D2 2D2 3U2 2R' 2D' 3U' 2B 3F 2L' R 2B' 3F 2L U B' 2F2 F 2D 2U2 R2 2U 2R 2B F' D2 2D U' 2R' 2B' 2U2 3F' R 2D' U 2F' 2L 2F2 3R R' B2 D2 R' B2 2F D' 2R2 3U' 2U 2B 3F 2F2 D 2F2 R F' 2R' B' 3U 2L R' 2F' 2R R 3F
4.***D2 2B 2F 2R2 3U L' 3R 3U 2U' 2R2 3U B 2D2 2F2 2U 2R2 2U 2R' R2 D' 2D2 L' B2 2B 3F' F L 2L 2R 3U2 L2 2L2 B' 3R D2 L 2R2 B' 2F' 2L 3R' 2B' L2 3R2 2R' B F 3U' 2U2 B L2 3R D2 B 2B2 2L 2R2 3U' 3F' 2D 2U L2 2D2 2R' D2 2D' 2B2 3F 2F U'
5.***R' U 3R R2 F2 2D' 2B R 3F' 2F2 2U' R 2U' 3R' 2R2 U' 2F2 D 2U' R2 2D' 3R' R 2F2 2U' 2B2 3F 3R U2 2F' F 2U2 U 2L R' 2D 3U2 2U2 B L2 2L' 3R 2R' R' F 2D F2 3R' U2 2F' 2D' R2 2F' 2R2 U2 2B 3U' B2 2R' D2 2R 2B' 2D2 L R' 2D2 B2 2B2 2L2 F'

*7x7x7​*1.***F2 D' 2D' L 3L 3R2 2B 3B' U2 3B' 2L' U2 2F 3U2 2B2 2D' 2B2 3B' 2L2 2D F' 2U' 3L' 3R' 2R R2 3B' D2 U B 3U' 3F2 2F R 2F2 2D2 L D 2D 2U 2B' 3F 2F L B' 2F F2 2D L' 3L2 R2 3U' 2L' 2B' 3B2 3F' L2 3D' 2U2 L B F2 2U' U2 B' F2 L2 2R 2F2 2L R 2U 2L D B2 3D 3U U' B 2L 3L' 2R2 2U' 2B2 3D 3B' 2F' 3R2 F' 2L2 2F 2D' 3D' 2U 3L 2U U 2R' D' 3L
2.***3L' 3D 2L2 B' 2L2 R 3U' 3B 2L' 2R2 F' 2D R 3F2 F 2L2 3L R' F' 3L' 3R2 3F 2L2 2B 3U 3R2 2R2 3B2 D' 2U2 L U 2L 3L' 3R R' D' 3D' 3B U' 3B' 3L' 3F2 3D2 B' 3L2 D 2D 3D2 3U2 2U' 2R 3B 3R' 2R2 2B' L 2L' 2B' 2D2 B' 3B2 D2 3U 3F 2D 3D 3R D B F2 3L2 3D 3F' U2 3L' 3U2 U2 F 3R' 3D 3B2 L' 2L' 3L2 2D L' 3F2 3U' F2 3R' 2B2 3U' F 3L D' 2L' U2 R 3F2
3.***3L' 2R2 B D2 L' 2R 3F 2L' 2D2 3U L 2U' 2L' 2F2 L 3R' 3F2 2F' F 3U' 2F2 L' D' 2B2 L2 3U' 2U2 B' L2 B2 L D 3L 3B F2 2D' 2R' D 3F2 U2 F2 R2 3D2 3U2 3R B' 3R' 2R' F' 2D2 3D2 B2 2L 3L2 F 3R 2R D2 R' B 3F2 F 3R U2 2L' B' 2L2 3B' 3D2 2L 2R U2 2B 3F 3R' F2 2L' 3L2 2B F2 2R2 3U 2B' 3B' D2 2F 3U' 2R2 R 3U2 U' 3B D 3D' 3R' D2 2L 2R' 3U' F
4.***3F2 L' 3D U L' 2B 2L2 2F2 2D 3D' U 3B2 3L' R2 2U' L2 R' F R 3U' 3B' 2F' 3D2 B 3B' 2D' 3D2 3F 2R' B 3B2 3F2 3U2 3L' 2R' B' 2R D2 R2 U L 3L2 3B2 R' U 2F2 2D' 3D' 3U' F U2 3R D' 2F2 U2 3B 2L2 R' U2 3R R2 B2 2F' 2D2 3R2 2R' 2U' U 2F' D 3U 3B' 3F' 3R' F 2U' 2B2 3U B2 R' D2 2D2 L 2U2 3R2 B 3F 2L2 3B2 3D2 B' 2B2 3B F2 2D2 2R2 3U' F 2D U2
5.***R 3D2 3L 2D 3D L 2L D 3F R 2F2 3U 2B' F 2D 2U' R' D 2D 2U' 3F' 2R 3D2 2U2 U' 3B2 2F 2D 3U2 2U B2 2F' 2D 3D U 3L2 3R2 3B' 2U' 3R2 U2 B' U' 2L F' 2U2 2L' 2D2 3D' 2L 3L2 B 2F' 3U 2L 3L 2R' 3D2 3U' 2R' 3D' 3R 2R' 2D2 3D2 2B 2F 2D 3R2 2D 2F2 F 2L2 B2 2L' 3L 3R' 2R2 U 2B' U' F2 R' 2F2 3L 3D2 B2 F 3D' 3U 2B' 3D2 F L' 3B' 3U 3L2 3F 3R' F'

*8x8x8​*. 4F' D2 3D2 3U U' L' 4B' 4F2 3L R2 3F2 4D F 4D2 4U' B' 2B2 2R' 3U' 2B' D' 4U2 L 2R' 4B 2R2 2D2 4U 2B' 3B2 4D2 2F 4L' U2 4B 3F' 4U B 4B2 2L2 3R' 3F2 4U 4B' F' 2R' 4B' 2D2 L 2R 3B' U2 R' D2 2U2 U' B' 3U B' 4R2 2B2 3B' 4F' F' R B2 4F2 4D 2R F2 2R' 2B 4F' R' 2D' 3D2 3U 2U R2 4U' U' 4R' D2 4B2 4R2 D' 2D2 3D' 4D' L2 U 2L' 3D' 4D F2 D' R2 2B2 2D 2B 4D2 4L' 4R2 3D2 R' F2 4R 2B' 3F 2D 4U2 B2 U2 3R F' 3D 4U' 3B2 2R 3U	
2. L' 4B L 3D2 3L D' 3B' 2R2 2B' 4B2 D 2D 3D' 3U2 4L' 4B2 3D2 F D 3D 4F2 3L 4R' B2 4F' 2F' 4L2 3R' 2B2 2F 3D2 4D' B 2U2 U2 R2 B2 2B 4F 3F F2 2L2 D' 3D2 2R' 2B2 2D 2B' R D' 4L 3F2 L 4L' D' 3U' 2R' 4D' 4U2 4B2 2F2 2D' 2U 4L' 2D2 4B' 4R2 B2 3B 4R' 4U2 3R' 2F2 4R' 2R2 3D2 B2 4R 4U2 4R 2R2 3D' U 4F' 3F' 2F 3U' 3L2 4L' 3R' 2R2 R 2U2 3L' 4L2 3D 4U' L2 4B2 3D 4D2 3U L2 3F2 F' 3U2 2U2 U' 3F' 3U2 F' L 3L2 R2 3F2 4L2 4R' 2D 3D2 3U2	
3. 2L 4B2 3R' 4D 4U' 2B2 3B2 4U2 2U' 4F 4U 3F2 L 3B2 2F2 3D 4D' 3F2 3D' 4D' 3L2 2D2 4D2 4B2 2D L2 B 3B2 4F' 3F2 4R 2F 3L2 4R 2R R' 3B 3U' 4R U2 3L 3F F2 R 2B' 3U' 4F2 4R2 2B2 3F2 3U 2L 3L' 3F 3U' 4F' F2 4U2 B' F' 4D2 L' 3B' 3F L2 2R2 2F 2D2 B' 4F2 4U' 4R' U2 4R' 2U2 B2 3L' 4L' 2U' 3L2 4U' B 2B 3D2 4U' 3U' L 2L 4R 3B2 4L' 2B' 4L' 2R 2F' 2L' 4R' 2U' 2B 4B L2 4R' B' 2L' 3B' 2L2 2U' 4B 3D2 4U2 2U2 B 4F2 2F' R 2U 2B 4U2 3L R

*9x9x9​*1. 3L2 4F2 4U2 4L 4R2 F 3U2 2U' R2 4D L 2L' 4D2 R 4U2 2U2 4L2 4R2 2R2 R' B 2F2 D2 3D 2U2 2B 3D' 3R' 2B 3B2 4L 4R2 2R' B D2 4B' 3D' 2U 3B' 4L2 3R2 4U 4B F 2R' B' 4R2 3U2 4R2 4D' B 4F' 3F 4R2 4U2 2B 2F2 4R' 2B 4F 2F2 2R 4U2 4L 3B 4B2 3F 2F' L2 2L' 4R' 4B' 2D 2L F 4U' L 3L 3R 2U 2L R2 3U2 2R' 3F 2F' 2D2 2B2 4F2 3F F' 2D 3F D 4U 4B2 2R2 4D2 U' 2B2 4R 2U 2F R B' 3B' 4B2 2R' F2 3U2 2L' 3L' 4L 4B2 3D2 3F 4U' 3L' 3U' B2 4D' 4U 4B' F' 4U2 2L2 4L2 4R2 3R 3B2 D' 3L D2 2D' B F' L2 4L 2D 3U 2L2 3L2 3B' 3F 4D' 2R2 R2 4F' 3L 4F'	
2. 2L' 3L' 4R2 3R 2R 4F R D 3D 3R' 2B2 2R2 4B2 4F2 2F F 3D' 3U' L 2B' 3B2 4B' 4F 3F U2 4F2 F2 3D2 2L 4L' 4R' 3F' 3U' 2R2 D2 3R' 2B' 4F 3R' R' B' F 2L 2D' 4F 3U2 3F2 2U' 4L2 3R F2 3U2 3R' R' 3U2 L R2 4F2 U' 4F' 2U2 U2 2B' 3R' 3D' 4U2 U' B' 3L2 4R2 2U R 4F2 D2 4U2 2U' 2F' 2D' 4U 3U2 2U 2L' 4F2 4D2 3U' 3L 2D 3D 4D 4L2 4D2 F' 2L2 B2 4L U 2L' R2 2U2 R2 3F D' 4F2 4U2 3B2 4R2 F' 4D' 3R D2 3F' 2D2 3R 2U 4B' D 4U U 4B 2D' 2B' F 4U 3U2 4B' 3R 3F' 3L' 3U 3B2 3U2 4F D' L 4L' 4R' 3B' U2 2B 2L R' 4B 2L' 4D' 2U 3L 3B' 2D' 3F 4L	
3. 2D2 F 2D2 R2 4D L 2R' R' 4B 4R' 3D2 4F' 2R' 4D' 2F' F2 3D U' B2 3B2 2F 2U 4F 2L2 4F' 2L 3F2 2L' 3U 4L 3U' B2 4U2 4L2 4R 4B2 F L' 4F 3D' 4D2 3U' 2L 4R 4D 4U' 3U2 3F2 2U U' 3B 3D' 3U 2L 3B2 L' 2L 2F' L2 4D L' U' 4B2 3F 3D 2L' 4F' 2F' 2D' 2B 4F2 4D 4U2 2U' 2L 4D2 4B' F2 4U2 R2 3U' 2B2 4B D 2D' 3D2 2U L' 3L' 2R' R' 2D' 2L' 2R' 4B2 F' D B2 2D2 4B 3U R' F' 3R' 2R' 4U' 4B' 3U' 3B 2F R' B2 2F F2 2L U' 3B2 2D2 4L' 3R' 3F2 4R 3B' 4B' 4D' 4B2 2D L 3F2 2R' 3F 2D 3D' F' 4U' U2 B 4U R2 3F' 3D' 2L2 4F 3R2 4D2 4B' 4F 3F2 R' 2D'


Good luck everyone!


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 8, 2013)

Round 14

4x4 : (47.60), 46.32, 42.87, 42.02, 43.28, 44.99, 46.10, 43.22, 45.30, 43.80, (39.51), 44.55 = 44.25 avg12
5x5 : (1:34.72), (1:25.77), 1:27.41, 1:31.45, 1:28.64 = 1:29.17 avg5
6x6 : (2:33.38), 2:57.03, (3:00.51), 2:54.37, 2:42.65 = 2:51.35 avg5 (Really goob avg5 for me , maybe PB single and mo3 , not sure)
7x7 : 4:35.92, 4:44.66, 4:46.99, (4:50.84), (4:22.66) = 4:42.52 avg5


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 9, 2013)

4x4: 58.65, 56.47, 48.93, 53.05, 55.68, 55.18, 56.79, 1:12.33, 54.97, 56.09, 44.43, 53.65 = 54.95
5x5: 1:34.94, 1:33.48, 1:35.01, 1:32.55, 1:23.40 = 1:33.36 
7x7:


----------



## mycube (Jan 9, 2013)

8x8x8: 440.53 436.59 438.08 = 7:28.08


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 14
4x4: 2:31.76, 2:35.84, 2:36.81, (1:59.71), 2:43.31, 2:23.86, 2:07.55, 2:11.17, (3.29.82), 2:23.61, 2:18.25, 2:28.46 = 2:26.06


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 10, 2013)

4x4 

Average: 1:29.46

1:21.17, 1:29.63, 1:34.47, 1:23.51, (1:20.96), 1:38.12, 1:21.86, 1:25.37, 1:35.98, 1:25.42, (1:42.76), 1:39.06


----------



## KCuber (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry for missing the last few rounds, I have been super bizzy.
4x4 

5x5


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 10, 2013)

4x4: 1:08.30, 1:13.84, 59.76, 1:03.06, 1:07.98, 1:13.56, 58.83, 1:08.60, 1:02.45, 59.21, 1:04.32, 1:06.66 = 1:05.39
5x5: 1:50.92, 1:51.14, 1:41.26, 1:53.55, 2:02.00 = 1:51.87
6x6: 4:41.27, 4:08.26, 3:59.13, 4:02.31, 4:17.04 = 4:09.20
7x7: 5:44.90, 6:30.49, 6:17.98, 6:28.08, 6:01.31 = 6:15.79


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2013)

*4x4x4*: 1:18.47 1:13.77 1:10.00 1:09.91 1:18.11 1:12.05 1:17.93 1:11.40 1:12.77 1:11.06 1:04.65 1:12.03 = *1:12.03*
*5x5x5*: 1:49.86 2:06.19 2:00.68 2:04.33 1:48.05 = *1:58.29*
*6x6x6*: 3:42.43 3:57.00 5:30.53 4:02.71 3:51.68 = *3:57.13*
*7x7x7*: 6:27.52 6:15.88 6:09.03 5:53.59 5:43.72 = *6:06.17*
*8x8x8*: 12:22.14 11:07.78 11:56.16 = = *11:56.16*


----------



## mycube (Jan 15, 2013)

*Results for Round 14*​

*4x4x4​*1. 44.25 zzdanielzz29
2. 54.95 JianhanC
3. 1:05.39 NevinsCPH
4. 1:12.03 AvGalen
5. 1:29.46 khoavo12
6. 2:26.06 sneaklyfox


*5x5x5​*1. 1:29.17 zzdanielzz29
2. 1:33.36 JianhanC
3. 1:51.87 NevinsCPH
4. 1:58.29 AvGalen

*6x6x6​*1. 2:51.35 zzdanielzz29
2. 3:57.13 AvGalen
3. 4:09.20 NevinsCPH

*7x7x7​*1. 4:42.52 zzdanielzz29
2. 6:06.17 AvGalen
3. 6:15.79 NevinsCPH

*8x8x8​*1. 7:28.08 mycube
2. 11:58.16 AvGalen

*9x9x9​*


*Round 15*​
*4x4x4​*1. Uw' B2 L' B L R' U2 Fw' Uw' Rw' B Rw2 Fw Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw' D' U' Fw2 F2 U' L D B R' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' F2 R' U Rw' Fw2 D L' F D U2
2. F Uw' L Fw U Rw' Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw R D R D Rw' F2 Uw U' R' B U' F2 Rw U Rw Fw2 Uw L' Rw R2 F R2 B' Fw2 Rw B' Rw' Fw Rw2 F2
3. Uw B2 D' Fw D2 Uw F' Uw Fw2 D' U B U2 L Fw F' L F Uw' R' B D' L R' F Uw R2 Fw Uw R2 B' Uw L D' F' Uw Rw' D R Uw'
4. Uw F' D' Rw D2 Rw' Uw' R Uw' B' D' U2 Rw B L' Fw2 Uw' R' Uw2 U' R2 F L D R2 D2 Uw L' F' L2 Rw U' Rw F' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' L2
5. L' B' F2 Uw2 U Rw R B F2 D Uw' U2 R2 Uw U2 L D B Uw' L' Rw R Uw Rw Uw B' U' Fw' U L' D' B2 L Rw' R' Uw B' Fw2 L U
6. Rw2 B Fw' U' L F' U2 L' R U' L2 Fw F' U2 R B2 Fw F2 L B U' F' D U' L2 Uw' Fw U2 L R D B R' D U2 Fw R' Fw Uw U'
7. F L D F' R D Fw' U Rw' R' F2 U' L D Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw U2 Rw R2 B2 Uw B Uw B F2 L Rw Uw Fw F2 U' Rw' Uw2 U' B
8. Uw' B L Rw R2 B' Fw D' L B2 Fw F2 D2 Uw' U' B2 Fw Uw Fw2 D Rw U Fw L Uw' Fw D' Fw' Rw' B' R2 D2 Uw2 B Fw2 U' L2 F2 L2 Fw
9. L R' B' L R U2 F2 R2 D' Uw' U' Fw2 F2 D' B' Rw2 D2 L2 Uw2 R' Fw R2 Uw2 U' Rw' F' Rw2 R B2 U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw' Fw2 D' Uw U2 B R2
10. F' Rw2 B2 Fw' F' R2 Uw Rw' D Uw2 U R U' F' U2 Fw2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw U' L' R' U2 L2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B Fw F' L' B D2 Rw R B Uw2 Rw'
11. R2 B R' F Rw' Fw2 L2 D R' Fw Rw2 F' Uw2 B L' B' L F R' B Rw2 U2 R2 Uw2 B Fw R Uw Fw F U' Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw' F2 R' Fw' Uw2 R
12. Uw' L2 F2 D' Fw' Rw Fw' D Uw' Rw Fw' F L B' D Rw' R' Uw B F D' Uw2 Fw R2 B' Rw' D F Uw2 L R D Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 B2 F' D' Uw'

*5x5x5​*1. Dw2 F2 Lw' Fw' Dw2 Uw U' Rw Dw R2 B Lw2 Dw' Uw' F' R2 Uw' L2 Bw U R' Dw Uw R' Dw Uw2 L' Bw2 L Lw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U' Fw2 D2 B' Fw2 Dw2 Lw' D2 R Fw2 L2 Fw Lw2 Rw F2 D' Lw2 Rw' R' Dw Bw' U' Bw D B2 D' Fw
2. B Lw R' U' Rw' F Lw Fw' F D Dw2 Uw U2 Lw2 D2 L Rw2 Bw F R' Dw' L D' B2 Fw' Lw' B' Lw' B' Bw2 D' U B2 Rw2 B R' B' Uw' Lw' D2 B Uw Rw R B2 U2 L F' Lw' Dw2 Fw' Lw' Dw' L' Lw' B' L' Lw' Rw' Dw'
3. Dw U' F' R D' Dw Bw2 Fw' F Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw F' L' Lw R2 Bw Lw2 Uw L Lw2 D Dw' R B2 Bw Fw' Dw Bw' Rw' Bw2 Fw R Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 U Bw' Dw2 L' R D' U R Bw' Fw2 F' L Lw2 Rw2 U2 B D U' Lw' Dw' U' L2
4. Rw2 R' U R B Fw R' Bw' D2 U2 L Fw2 L Lw' R' F Uw B' R Dw' Lw R' D' L' Rw' Fw' Dw' R' Bw' Fw2 F2 L Rw R' Bw' Uw' Bw R2 Uw2 Bw F Rw' R' U B' D' Uw' U' L Rw D2 L2 D2 U' Rw2 D Uw B Bw2 D2
5. Rw' Uw R D2 U' Lw Rw' R2 Dw' Fw' D2 Dw2 R2 F2 D B' Uw2 Lw B' Bw' F2 D' B2 Bw' Fw' R B2 Fw' Lw Bw' D B L2 Bw' Fw' L2 D2 R D2 Fw Uw' Rw2 U Lw' Rw' Fw' U Bw Fw2 D2 B Rw2 D' Bw' F' Rw2 Dw' Uw Lw2 Rw'

*6x6x6​*1. 3F2 2F' 2U2 U B' F R' 3U2 2U2 2F' 2U' 2L2 2R2 R' 3U2 U' L R2 B' 2U2 2R' 2B 3F' U' 2R' 2D' 3U2 2U 2R2 B2 2B 3R2 2U' 3F2 2D 3R' 2U U B2 2D2 2U' U' F L2 F2 2R' R2 3U' 2U' F' 2U' 2B' L2 2R 2F2 D2 3R' R' D' 2R 3U' B L2 2B F 2D2 U' 2F' L R2
2. 2F2 D L' D 3U 2B2 2F2 D 2D' 3U' 2U2 U2 B 2B2 D' 2L' 2B2 3U R2 2F2 U' 2F' D U' 3R2 3F L 3F 2R U2 2B 2D2 3R' R B' R F' 2D' F R2 2D2 2R' 2D' B2 3U 2L2 3R' 2R' 2U F' 2L U' 3F 3R2 2U2 B2 2F 2L' 2D' 2L' 2R 2D2 3U2 U 3R R D 2D' 3U' 2U
3. D 2D2 2U2 U2 2L' F' L' 2D2 U R 2D' L2 B 2F2 3U2 2B2 D' 2U' 3R 3F' 2D2 L' 2L2 R 2D F' 2D' 3U' 3R2 B' D' 3R 2B2 3F' 2U' 2F' F' D' 2D' 2U 3F' 2L 3R 2F' F2 U' 2L 2U2 3F 2D2 B' 2F' 3R2 2B' F' 3R2 R2 3U2 2U R 3U2 U L2 2R' R 2B2 2U' U 2B2 U2
4. 3U 2U 2F2 L' R2 2U 3F' 2R' R2 3U' 2R U2 2R' B 3U' B 2B 3F F' 2U R' U 2B' D2 2B F' L R 2B D2 2F' 2R' R2 2B2 D' 2U2 B2 2D2 2F2 F 3U R' 2B2 3F 2D2 3U F' 3R' 2U 2R2 D' 2L 2B2 2L 2D' 2F 2L' 2U2 2L2 3U 3F 3U B U F 3R 3F' 2D' U' F
5. 2L2 3R' 3U' F2 3U B2 U 3F' L U2 R' 2U2 3F2 D2 R 2U' 2B2 3F' L 2U2 3R' B' L' 2B' U 2B2 3F2 3U B 2B2 2F2 D' U' 2B 3F2 2F L2 3U' 2L2 3U 2L2 R2 D2 2D' U B2 3R R D 2U2 B2 U' 3F' 3R D' 3F' U' 2F L2 3R 3U2 2B2 2R 3F2 2F2 2U 3F2 L' 2R2 2F'

*7x7x7​*1. 3D' 3U2 3B2 2D' 3D2 3R' 3F' F 2D B2 2F2 3L 2U 3L2 2U F2 U2 R' 3D2 3R 3D 3R F 3D' U' 3R' F2 D 2D2 3D L 2L 2R' B' 3B2 2F 3L 3D' 3F2 D 2D' 2B' U 2B' F2 3L 3F' 2F2 F' 2L2 3D L' F L' 2D2 U' 3B' D2 3L B' 3F' 3R' 2R2 R' D 3R2 B2 U' R2 3D U B2 3F' 2F2 F2 3R2 2B 2R' B2 2L 2D2 2L 2R' F 3L 2B' 3F2 2F' 2L 2D U' B' D' 2B' 3F' F 3R 3U 3F 2D
2. D' 2F2 D2 2R 2D 2L' 3B' 2U' 3R2 2B 3F L' 3R' 2B' 2F 2R2 U2 2B 3F' 2D B' 2B' F 3D2 U2 2L 2D' 3B2 D 3B2 L 2U2 U 2B 3B' L2 3U2 R 3D' R' 3B2 2L' D' 2U' U2 B2 3D' 3L' 2B2 3R B2 2D' B 2L 2R2 3D 2L2 2B' 2R' B2 D2 U' 3B' F D2 2L2 B 3B2 F D' 3D 3U2 2U' U 2B2 L2 2R2 3D2 L2 3D U' L' R2 F' L2 3L 2U' L 2L' B2 3F' R2 3B2 2L' 2D' 2U' 3R 3U' 2L2 3B2
3. 2L' 3D2 F' 2L' 2F 3U 2R' B 3F2 R' 3F' L2 3B 3D 2F2 2D B' 2F' 3U' R 3B 2U2 B2 3U' 2U2 U2 L2 2B' 3R2 3B' F2 2R2 3D 2B' 2U U2 3B 3D 3R2 R F 3L2 3R2 2R' B' 3F' 2D' 2R B2 L2 3D 2B' 2U B' 2B2 3D' 3R' D 2L F2 R 3B2 2F2 L' U L 2L' 2D L' 2R2 2U2 3F2 D' 2D 2U' U2 L' 2D 2R' 3U' U2 B2 3F2 3L' 2U B 3D' B 2B' 3D' 2U L 3L' 3R2 3B2 2F' F' U 3F' D'
4. 3D 3R 2D2 3F2 3D2 3U2 3R2 2R2 R2 2B' 3B2 F D L 3R2 B 2R' 3B 2D 3B2 D R' 2U2 U 3F' 2L2 U' 3B' 2F2 2D R U2 2F' 2D 3L2 3B 3F2 3L' 3D F' 3R' B' L' 2D2 2L 3B' 2R' 2B 3B2 2R2 2F2 3R2 2B2 3L2 D' B2 D2 2D' 3U U' 3B 3D' 3U2 3B' L2 2B L' 2D' U 2R B' D2 2D2 3U U' L' 2R2 3U' 2R2 2U' 3B' 3U' L 2D' L2 D2 U2 2B' L 2L 2U L B' 3F2 L' 2L 3R R2 D' 3D'
5. L D 2D2 2U2 2F' 3R 2B U B' 2F2 3D' B 2U2 U' 2R' 3F' 3R2 2F' 3L 2B' D2 3F F2 L' 3R2 3U2 3F2 2F 2R 2F' L' R 2D L' 2L' 2D2 2F2 2U' 3B L 3U 3L2 2F2 3U 2U' R 2B2 D 2R F2 L' R D' 3U2 R D2 2D 2U 2R 3D 2B 2F2 U2 F2 2L2 3L F 3L' D' 2D2 2U' 3L2 2R' 2D' 3R B 3F 2F2 L' 3F' 2D 2L 2D' 3D 3B' D' 2D2 3R2 F L2 D2 2D 3R2 2R' 2B' 3F 3R' 3B D' U2

*8x8x8​*1. D 4U' U' 2L 2B 3U2 4F2 3L2 3D 4B2 4R 4B 3F' 3U 4R' 3F' R' 2B' 4F2 4D' 3U' 2U L2 4L 4F' 3F 2F 4L' 2U2 2B 4D 2R' 4B' F2 D2 3D' 4U' U2 3R D 3L F' U 3L 4L' D2 2U2 B' 3B 4F 3F 2D 3U 2F' 4D2 4U 2B 3B' 4B2 2F2 L 2R R 4D2 3R2 2B2 4B 3D2 4D 3F' 4L 4B' F2 2L' 4B 3R' 4U' 2B 3B' 3D2 4U 3L' 3F2 F' 2D' 2L U' 4F 2F2 4U' R2 D 3D2 3U2 L' 2R 3D R2 4D2 3B 4B 2F2 U' B 3R 4B 3D2 R 3U2 3L 3R D2 4B2 3L 2B' 4B D2 B 3L2 U2	
2. F' 4R 2D L 4F 2R2 2D2 2B' 4D 4L' 4R B' 3R' R 4B2 2L 2R2 R B R 4B2 D' 2L' 3D' B 2B' 4F2 3U2 2B2 4U' 2R' 2D2 3D2 4L' 4R' B 4R2 3F' L' 3U2 4L2 3D2 4D' L 4U2 2F 3R' R 2B2 F D2 4L 3U2 2F F U' F 2L2 3L' D U 2L' 2R 3F' F2 3U2 U B' 3B2 4B' U' L2 2R R2 4D' 4U' 2U2 B F2 3D' 2U 3B 3U2 2R' 3B2 4B 4D 4F2 D' 2L' 2R2 R' 4D' 3U' 2F' F2 L 2R 4U U2 4R 2R 2D 3R U' R' 3B2 2F2 L 2B L2 3R2 4U2 4L' B' 3B 4B' 2D2 4U 3U'	
3. 4L 4D 4U2 3F 3R 3D' 3F2 4R' 2D' 4D2 2B' 4B' 3R' 3D 3U L 3B 4B' R2 4U2 4L2 4U2 U2 4L2 4U2 3R D' 3L 3B' 4F' R' 3D 3U2 3B2 L' R 2D' 4U B 3R2 R2 D2 4D2 L2 2R' 3D2 3F F D2 3U' 3B 4D B' 3F2 2R2 2U B2 4R 4U2 2L2 2F2 4L 4B2 3F' 2D 2U2 3F' 2U' 4R2 R 4F' 4L 3R2 2D 3D' R 2B' 3F' 2F2 2D 3D' 4D2 L 4R' 3B 4L2 3R' 2R D 3U2 3R 2R2 U' L 4D2 3U' 2U' F' 3U F2 3L2 F D2 3U' 3R' 4D2 F' 2D2 U' 3R2 R' 4U' R2 B2 2L' 4L' 4R' 2D' 3U2 R2

*9x9x9​*1. 4D2 2F' 4U2 F 4L' 2R2 3B2 4D' 4R D' 4U' 2L2 3R B2 F' L 4F 2L' 4F' L' B2 2B' 2U 4R2 2B R 3U' L' 2L 4D' 3U2 R2 3F 3L' 2B U' 4L' 3F' 2D 4F' 3R2 4B' 2R2 F' 3R' 2R' 4B2 3L 3B 2L R2 4D2 B 2R2 4B' L' 2L' 3L2 3D' 4U2 2R 2D2 4D2 3U' 4B2 2D' 4U2 R 3D 3U' U2 B 3D' 4U 2B2 4F2 2F2 F2 3D 4U U2 4F2 4L 2F' 3D U2 4R2 4D' 2F' 4R' 4B 2R 3D' 2B 4L 3D L2 2U' 2L2 4F 4U L2 3F2 3D' U' 2B2 4U L2 2L' 3R' 3U' 4B 4L 4U 2U2 4B 2U' 3B' 3F R2 3F2 4L2 4B 4F 3F2 L 2B2 3F 2U' L' R 4D U2 F' 2U' 3R D 3F2 4U 2R2 3U B' 2F2 3R' D 2D2 4F2 2F' 4U' 3R	
2. 4F 2D2 3L 3U 3L 4U 4R2 3R' R' B 3U 4L 2R' 2D2 2B L2 F L2 2R2 3U2 L2 3R F' 2D2 L B L2 2L2 R' 2D2 3R 3B2 4U 2L2 3L2 3R2 2U L F D 3D2 4D 3U L2 3R2 D' 3U' 2U 4R 4B' 4L2 3B' 4L2 2D' 2R2 4B 3F2 3L 3U2 4F' 2D2 L 3L 4R' 2B' 2D2 2U 2B2 4B 2F' 4U 2B' 4B2 4F 2F2 F 2L 3L2 4U2 2U2 2L' 2B' 4D 4U2 4B 3R2 3F F2 4R2 3R 3U2 4B' R 3D2 B 3D 3R R 3F 4R' 3R' 2R' R2 B2 3L2 D 2F 3R 2D 2B2 2F2 4L2 4R R' 3F2 3D2 4U2 B F 3L 4L 2R' R' 4U2 L2 4R2 2R' 2B 4B 4L 2R2 4D2 4U 2F' 3D' 3F F' 3D' 4B2 3D2 4R' 4B2 3R 2D' 3D2 4D B 3B 2F2 3L	
3. L 3R B' 3F 3D' U' 4F2 2L 4L2 2D' B 2L' 3L' 3R 3D' 4B' 3F' 2F2 3D2 3U' 3B 4L 4R 3B 4D 3L2 4R 3D2 4F2 3R 4U' 2F2 2L' 3B 2F' D2 2L' 2U' 2R' R D2 3U' L2 2R' 4D2 U 4L B' 4F' F2 L2 4R' D 4L' 4R R2 4D 4B' 4L' 3D' 3F2 2U' 4R2 F2 3L2 4L B2 4U 4R2 3U 4R 3R2 3F' 4L' 4R R U2 B' 3F' 2L B2 2L2 3L2 3R 2R' R' 2F F 2U 2F 2R' 3F2 2F 2D 2U 3B2 4L2 R2 B2 2B2 4D B2 2L2 4R2 B2 4U2 L' 3L 4U2 3U2 2B' 4D 4U' 2R' B2 4R' 4U2 3L 4F 3L 2R2 R F U' 3B' U' 4F2 F' 3R 2D2 3D B' 3F 2F' 2D 4D 4F 3F2 D' R' D2 3U' B 2B2 3R2 3D2 4D2 4U' 3B 3L2


Good luck everyone!


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 16, 2013)

4x4

Average: 1:25.58

1:27.06, 1:20.03, 1:14.90, 1:33.72, 1:29.42, 1:25.66, (1:13.96), (1:37.49), 1:23.90, 1:24.31, 1:26.11, 1:30.66


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 15
4x4 Average: 2:33.24
2:32.25, 2:46.49, 2:21.95, 2:43.86, 2:32.46, 2:10.88, 2:36.40, 2:58.52, (1:59.98), (3:08.47), 2:32.30, 2:17.32


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 17, 2013)

round 15

4x4: 48.55, 1:00.25, 49.99, 55.85, 1:05.17, 56.65, 56.56, 50.38, 51.61, 57.45, 44.33, 55.38 = 54.27
5x5: 1:46.46, 1:37.98, 1:26.67, 1:30.30, 1:35.99 = 1:34.76
7x7: 4:56.37, 5:11.78, 4:39.28, 5:19.36, 4:54.76 = 5:00.97

abysmal


----------



## mycube (Jan 17, 2013)

8x8x8: 442.06 435.53 447.05 = 7:21.55


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 18, 2013)

4x4: 1:03.79, 1:05.55, 52.66, 1:07.94, 1:07.72, 58.43, 1:01.60, 1:01.46, 1:01.33, 58.90, 1:09.00, 1:15.51 = 1:03.57
5x5: 1:53.97, 1:48.38, 1:50.75, 2:02.75, 1:59.23 = 1:54.65
6x6: 4:00.10, 4:24.99, 4:34.44, 3:32.98, 3:54.21 = 4:06.43
7x7: 6:21.94, 5:47.15, 6:36.24, 6:34.20, 6:21.81 = 6:25.98


----------



## KCuber (Jan 19, 2013)

Finaly back after a hiatus, midterms suck.

7x7 (4:49.05), 4:26.66, 4:36.57, (4:17.64), 4:20.90=4:28.04
9x9 (14:11.10), (14:39.10), 14:34.22=14.28.14


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 14:
4: 1:31.11 1:27.25 1:08.68 1:11.40 1:14.46 1:12.88 1:17.03 1:07.78 1:08.34 1:06.05 1:20.72 1:27.58 = 1:15.61
5: 2:00.84 1:59.83 2:08.27 1:43.84 2:06.77 = 2:02.48
6: 3:29.31 4:01.72 3:34.72 3:55.84 3:41.21 = 3:43.92
7: 5:57.03 5:56.56 5:27.56 6:06.31 6:22.33 = 5:59.97
8: 10:02.30 10:49.67 10:28.23 = 10:28.23


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2013)

4x4: 53.37
47.12, 52.66, 54.91, 50.86, 55.85, 1:01.21, 53.49, 58.32, 45.52, 55.71, 49.05, 55.77


----------



## Selkie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Round 14:*

*4x4:* 1:15.63, 1:05.62, 1:15.20, 1:23.06, 1:03.37, 1:25.47, 1:19.00, 1:11.17, 1:20.91, 1:03.24, 1:12.13, 1:15.91 = *1:14.20*

*5x5:* 2:23.97, 2:26.82, 2:15.41, 2:33.65, 2:38.97 = *2:28.15*

*6x6:* 4:35.29, 5:00.75, 4:41.70, 5:16.73, 5:27.73 = *4:59.73*


----------



## mycube (Jan 22, 2013)

*Results for Round 15*​

*4x4x4​*1. 53.37 emolover
2. 54.27 JianhanC
3. 1:03.75 NevinsCPH
4. 1:14.20 Selkie
5. 1:15.61 AvGalen
6. 1:25.58 khoavo12
7. 2:33.24 sneaklyfox

*5x5x5​*1. 1:34.76 JianhanC
2. 1:54.65 NevinsCPH
3. 2:02.48 AvGalen
4. 2:28.15 Selkie

*6x6x6​*1. 3:43.92 AvGalen
2. 4:06.43 NevinsCPH
3. 4:59.73 Selkie

*7x7x7​*1. 4:28.04 KCuber
2. 5:00.97 JianhanC
3. 5:59.97 AvGalen
4. 6:25.98 NevinsCPH

*8x8x8​*1. 7:21.55 mycube
2. 10:28.23 AvGalen

*9x9x9​*1. 14:28.14 KCuber


*Round 16*​
*4x4x4​*1. B' F' Rw' B2 Fw D2 R2 Uw' R2 Fw R2 D Uw' U2 B D Uw2 U' R2 U' B D2 B Rw' Uw' B' Fw D' B Fw D' U R' B Uw' B Uw' U' B' Fw
2. D2 F2 D F' Rw R2 D' L2 Rw U Fw F L F D2 Rw B U2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 L' Rw' D' U2 Rw' Uw Rw' U2 R D2 Rw2 Uw U L' R2 D Fw L2 B2
3. Uw Fw2 F' Uw F' U' R B2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D L' Rw U B' Fw F2 Rw B D Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw' B' Fw L D2 Rw' B2 Fw2 L2 U2 Fw2 Rw D' B
4. D Uw U L Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 L2 R2 B Rw' R D' R' D' B F Uw2 Fw' D2 Uw' U F2 U R' D Rw2 R' F R U Rw' Fw' L' Rw2 R' U2 F L
5. B' F2 Uw2 L' Rw' U' Rw D' F2 U' L R D2 B' D2 F Rw2 Fw L' Rw' R F D2 Rw B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B R' D2 B2 Fw' Uw F L2 Uw U L'
6. L Uw2 U F' R' Fw F' D' R B2 D L2 Rw D Uw2 U2 Rw Fw2 F D' Uw' U' Fw2 Rw' B Fw' F' Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' D' Fw D L' Rw Uw R2 Uw' Fw'
7. Uw U' F' R D Uw' U2 L Rw2 Uw2 L Rw2 R2 D' B' L2 U' Rw' Uw' L' U' B F D2 R' D' B F Uw2 F2 L' Uw2 L Rw' U' F L2 Rw2 Uw2 R'
8. Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 B Rw B F' L' R2 U B' Fw' Rw2 Uw L2 R2 B Rw Uw' Fw2 Uw' U' L U Rw Uw' B2 F2 R' Uw2 B' U' Fw Uw R D' B' Fw' F'
9. F Rw2 Uw2 L' D Rw D2 L2 D F L' R2 U2 Rw' B R Uw' Fw2 R2 U2 Rw' R D2 Uw2 U B Rw F2 L R' Uw2 L R' Uw Fw Rw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
10. L' D Uw Rw R D L' Rw R' U R2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 R' B' Fw2 D B2 Fw' D' Uw' U' F' L2 Fw2 L' F' L' B Fw' F' R D' U' B F L R Fw'
11. Fw2 F2 D' U2 L Rw R' B' Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw' R Fw' L Fw' U2 Rw2 F Rw Fw2 Rw' F D' L D Uw2 Fw2 D' L2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 B Fw Uw R B2
12. L' Rw2 D L R D2 U2 L2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 B L2 Rw' U' B2 Rw R D2 Fw F U2 R2 Uw' Fw' D' B' U R2 D2 Fw' D' R2 D' U F Rw Uw' U2

*5x5x5​*1. Bw Dw Rw' B2 F2 Dw Lw U Lw' R2 U2 L Uw' U2 Bw' D' L F' L' D' U' L2 Fw F Uw' Bw' Rw' Bw Fw' F2 Uw Lw' U' Bw' D' Rw2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 L' Lw Rw2 R B Bw L' B2 L2 R F2 Dw B' L' Dw' L2 Uw' L' Lw2 Dw Lw
2. L2 Lw' B' U2 L' R' D U' Bw D Dw' Rw2 Bw Lw2 Dw U2 B Uw2 L2 Rw R2 B' Bw F' U Fw2 Dw Uw U2 B Uw B' Lw' D2 R Dw' Uw2 R2 D Uw' U Fw2 D' Fw Dw2 Rw' D Fw2 U F' U2 B' F Dw' Lw2 F' L F' U Lw'
3. U B' R Dw2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 L Bw' D Rw' Bw2 U Fw L' R F' U Lw U' Fw F D Lw' Bw2 Fw' U Lw2 F' Uw2 Lw Bw' Dw' Uw B' D U' F D Rw2 R' Bw Rw2 R F Dw' U' B F' R' F Uw' Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw B Bw
4. Lw2 Bw Uw F2 Uw Lw2 B Fw2 F Dw' L2 Bw2 U B Lw2 D Dw' R B' L B Dw U' B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Lw' B' F L2 Rw' D Dw2 Uw2 U Rw R D' Rw' Dw2 F2 R' Dw' Uw' Bw2 F' L Lw R Fw L2 D' Rw' D U L D Dw' Uw2
5. Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 F Dw' L' Dw2 R' Uw2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 B' Fw' U Rw Bw Fw2 D2 Dw2 U' Fw' Uw2 L' Lw Rw' Bw Uw' F' L' Uw2 L2 Rw Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' D' Rw Bw L2 B2 Lw F2 Lw Rw' Uw Fw2 Dw Rw Fw L R B2 Bw' L B' R'

*6x6x6​*1. U2 F' D2 L2 3F' 2U' 2B' F' 2D2 2F2 D 2U U 3F2 D' U 2B2 3F2 2L F' 2D' F2 3U' U2 F D 2D2 B' 3R R D' 2R 3F F' 2R2 2D2 2U2 L 2L2 2R2 R' 3U R' F L2 2B' 2R' B U2 2L2 3R' 2U2 F' 3R' U2 3F' F' 2U' 2L2 3R2 2R B2 3R2 3F2 D 3U' 2L 3F 2L' 3F
2. L' 2L2 R D 2R2 B 2D' R' B 2F U L2 B' 2B2 2U2 3R2 D 2U' 2B' 3F2 F' D L 2R' D2 B' F' 2L' 3U 2U2 2B 3F 2L 2D' 2U' U 3R B 2B' 2L' 2R2 3U2 3F L 2D F 2R' F 2R2 2B' 3F2 D' 3U U2 2B' 2D 2L2 3F2 L2 B' 3F' F D2 3R R 2F' 3U' 3R2 R2 B
3. 3U R' 2D' 2U U' 3R2 R 2F2 D F2 3U 2F' R' 2U' 2L2 2R2 2F2 2D' U' B' 2D' 3R 2F' L 3R 2R' F' 2L 3R 2R 2U' R' U 2L' 2U 3F2 2U' 2R' 2U2 L' 2R' D 2U2 U' 3R' B2 3F' D2 F R 2U' 3F' 2L2 2U2 U2 3F F' 2U' L2 U 2L' 2F F' 3U' F' 2L 3R' 2R' 2D 3U
4. F2 R2 2D2 R' 2B' 3F 2D 3U 2L2 2B D' F2 U' 2L' R2 3U R' B' 2B2 3F 2L' 2R' 3F D' 2U 3F' 2R' 3U 2U2 B2 3U2 F L 2L' 3R' R2 3F' 3U' 3F 2R' B F2 2U' 2R2 3F' 3U' U' 3R' 2U' 2L 2D' 2L 3R' 2R' D 3F2 F2 2D' 2L' 2R R2 B' 2F L 3R 2R R' B' 3U 2B
5. 2F L 2L' 2B2 F 2U 3R2 B' 2B 3F2 F' D2 L2 2L 2D' 2L2 3R' 2R2 D2 2D2 L' 3R2 B L F' L2 B' D 2D2 3U 3R 2R' U2 R2 D2 2D' U2 3F' 2U2 L' 2B 3R R' 2D' B2 F2 2D 2F2 2L B' 3U' 2B2 D 3R 2U R F U2 2L2 3R2 2B 2D' R2 F 3U2 2F R 2B2 2D' 3U2

*7x7x7​*1. 2B 3L' R' B 2L' 3F' L2 2B2 3R2 3D2 2U' L' 3D2 3R' 2R 2U2 3L2 2R' U2 B 3R 2D 2L2 3F' L 2L' 3U' 2U' 3R2 F2 2R2 3D' L2 3D' 2L2 3U 2L 2D2 2R 3B' 3L B' D2 L 3L 3B' 2U U2 3R2 U' 3R' 3U' U2 3L2 2R' 2D2 2U' 2B' 2U 3F 3D2 3U2 3L' F2 2D2 3D' 2U2 2R 2B' 2F2 U2 2L2 R' U2 B' F' L' 3U 2L' 3F 2D2 3D' 2U2 U' 3B2 F' R2 3F F' L2 2L 3B' 2L' 3L2 B' 2B' 2F L2 3R' R'
2. L' 3D2 3U 2B' 2F' 3R 2B D' 3D2 L 2R B2 2B2 3B 3R 2R D' 3D' 2U2 2R' 3D2 2R 3D2 3R B 2R 3D' 2U B2 U' 2F 3U 2U2 2F' 3L' 3F' 2F2 2U 2L B2 2F2 2U' 2B2 3D 2R2 3B2 F2 3D' 2U U 3L2 3R 2D2 U2 3F2 D' 2D2 3D U' L' 3U' U F' L2 2L2 3B2 3F' 2D U' 2L2 F2 D 2U 2F 2U2 2L' 2D' B' 3F 2R 3F' 3R 2B 3B2 2F2 F2 2L2 R2 F 2L 3B' 3R2 3B2 L 3L2 D2 2U' B2 2F' F'
3. L' R 2B2 3F2 D2 2D' U' 3F2 2F F 2U' B2 3B2 3F' F D' 2L2 D2 3U2 3L 2B 2D2 B' L D R2 2D 3R 3D' R2 2B' R 3F' U 3F' L 2U 2R' 3D2 2U' U2 2R' 3B 2F 3L' D 3D2 U B D2 2B L 2B' F' 3D2 L2 2D 2U2 3R R2 2U' 3L' 2B2 U 3R' 2B' 3U2 3R 3F 2R 3F 2U2 2R2 3B2 2F 2L2 B2 2B 3U 3B' F' 2D2 L' 2B2 3D' F' 3R' 2R2 2B 3B 2F2 D 2U' 3R' 2U' 2L2 2R2 F 2R2 B'
4. 2L' B2 3L' F2 3U L' 3F2 U' L' 3B F 2D' B2 F' 2L2 D 3D 3U B 3F2 2D2 3D2 F 3R2 2B 3B F 3L' 3D' U2 3F' F2 3R 3B' 3F' D' L 2L 3L 3R 2B D' 2F' 2D' 2U2 3L F D' L2 2R2 2U2 R2 2D2 3L2 3R' D 3U2 3B 3L2 2R2 F' D2 3R2 R' 3F' 3R 3D' 2L 3R2 2R2 R' F' 3L 3D' 2B' 3F2 3L' U 3R 3F F D R' 3B' D 2U' 3B' 3L' 2R 2F2 2L2 2U 2L' 3D B' 2D' 3R' U2 3F L2
5. 3F' R D 3U F' 2L 3F2 3D2 R 2U' F' 3R' 3U' U 2L' U F' 3D2 2R 2U B' L2 U2 2R 3B' 2U2 B' 2B2 3B F2 L2 D2 B2 3F F 3R 2R 2B L' 2D' 2B2 2F' F' D 3D' 2B2 3R' 3D' 2R' 2D2 3U' R' F2 3U2 U2 B2 R2 3F' 2F F L' 3R 2B' 3B2 3F' 2U' B 3R2 3U2 2U' U 2R2 R F' 2L2 R' 2F' 3D 2B L 2R' B' 2D' 3L2 2R' 3D 3R2 2U2 B2 3B 2F' 2L2 3L' 3F2 L2 3U' 3L' 3D' U F

*8x8x8​*1. 3R' 2B2 3B2 F 2L2 3L 4R 4U 4R' 3R' 2B 3B2 3D2 3R2 R' 2F' F 2D L 3L 4R' 2R2 R2 4D 4L' 3F D U L' B 4B' L R2 D' 2L2 3L' 4R' R2 D' 3L2 2D2 4U2 B 2R2 3F 3L' 3R' R' 3B' 4L2 4F 2F' F D' 4U2 2U2 2F' 3R 3D 3R2 3F2 2D' 4D 3U L 2L2 3L 4R 3R 3U 4L 2R R 4F' 3F' 2R 4B' 2U' L 4D' 2R' 4D' 2L' 2D' U2 2L' B' U2 4F' L2 D 4L2 3F2 3D2 2B' 2D' 3L2 D 3L' R 3B2 3D' F 3L 2B' 3L' 3U 3F 3D2 U2 3B' 3R2 D2 4B' 3D R 3D' B 3B' 3F'	
2. L' 4D R2 D 2D' 3L 3R 2B' D' 4D' 2B' 3B2 F2 R 4B 2L2 3B2 4D U B2 2B' 4B2 4F2 4L' D' F' 4R' R2 4F2 F 4L' 2F D' 4D 4L' 4F2 R' B' 3B 4D' R2 2D' 4U 2L' 2R D 4U2 2B 3F F' 4U2 R2 3F F' 4D' 3B2 3R2 4D2 4R 4B' F2 2D2 4R F 2L' 2F2 2L' 2F2 L2 3D' 4F U 2L2 3R2 2R2 R2 4B 2L 3B2 4B 4F2 3F F 2D 3D 4B' 4U' 3U' 2F' 2D' 3R 2R 4U' U2 4R' B2 D2 2B L2 3B2 2F' L' 4U2 3F L2 2B2 2D2 2U' 4R2 3U' 4L 4R' 2B 2D 3D2 2L' R' 2D2 2U 3R'	
3. 3B 2F D 3D2 L2 3D' 2B 3F2 4D' 4B' 4F' 3D' B' 2B' 4U 3U' 3F 2F2 L2 2L' 2U F 3L2 D U B' F2 2L2 3R2 B' 2L' 4D 2L 2R' 2B2 3F' 2L 4B 4F' 2U' 2R' 3D 3B F' 2D 3D2 4U' U2 2L' D L2 R' 2U 4R 3B 2U' 3B 3F 4U2 U2 2B2 3B U2 2R' 2B 3R' 4D 3U' U 2L 3R' 2B2 3D2 3F L2 3D2 2F2 L2 4L' R 3D' 3L2 3R' R2 F' L 4R2 2U' 4R' R' 2D2 B2 4F' 3F2 D' 3D 4U' 2R' 2D 4U2 3U' 2L' 4D B' 3R 3F2 4R' 4F' F L 4U' B 2B2 U 4F 4R2 2U 3L2 2D 2R

*9x9x9​*1. 2B 4L2 2R B2 3B' 4L 4F 4D2 U' R' 2U 3R 4F' 3R 4F R' B2 3L F2 2D 4D2 L 2D 3U2 2U' 4B2 L F 3D2 3U' 4L 2F U' 2B2 4R 3B' 4F' 3F2 2F 4D2 F' 3D' B' U 2B' 3F 4R 4D 4F 3D L 2F2 U2 2B2 3L' R' B' 2B 3R2 4F' 4R' 3D 2B2 L 3R 4B L' 2L2 4R' 2R2 R2 2F R 3D2 3U' 2L' 4U R2 3B' F2 3L' 4U F2 4D' 4F' 3R 2R2 3D 4D' 2L 2D 2L' B D2 B' 3B2 L 3L2 3R2 2R2 D2 4U' 4R D2 4D' 4F' 3L' 4B' D 2U2 B' 2U' 4L 3F2 2U 3B U2 2B 2L' D 4R2 3B' 3R' U' B' U' 3L2 B 4L' 3R 3B 4B2 R F' L2 4F2 4U' 4B' L 2L' 4F2 R2 2B 4F' 3F 2F' F U2 F2 4D'	
2. 4F2 2F2 3U' 2U 3R' 2F 4L2 2F 3D' 2F' L' 3L' 4R' 3F2 L 2L' 3U' 2R 2F2 4L' 4R2 3R2 4D L 4R' 3B 2D2 3L 4B2 F2 2R 3U' 3L2 2D' 4L 2R' R2 4D2 2F 3U2 U' 3L' R 4U' U' 2R' 2F2 2L 3D' 4U B2 2B2 F2 2D2 2F 4D2 3U2 2U U2 2R2 3F2 4U 3L2 4F 3L 4U 3R2 3B2 4B' F 3L 4R' 3R' 2F2 4D2 4R' 3D 2R2 4B D' B 3U 4F L 4R2 2F2 D U 3R2 D2 2D 3D2 4D' R 4F2 2R2 3U2 2U 3L R D 3F2 D B 4D' 3U' 2U' B 2D 2U' 2B 3U' U' 2B2 4U' U2 4F2 3R 2D 3B 4L 3U' 4F2 3U2 4R 2R2 3D 4U' 3U 2U' U2 4B' D2 4D R' 2B2 L' 2L2 D2 4F2 2D2 4U2 3F 3R2 3B' 2D2 2U2 U' 2L 4B	
3. 3U' 2B 3B 3F 4L' 3R' R B 4D 2U2 L 2L' 3L2 2R' 2F 2L' 3L' 3B 2D 4D2 2B 4D2 2U' 4F2 F D2 3D 3U2 4R2 U 4F' F2 4U2 3L2 4L' 4R2 2B2 R' 2B2 3F2 2F2 2U2 4L 4R' 3B R2 4D' 3R2 2B2 2L 3R D2 3L' 2D U 3R2 3U2 4R 4D 3B2 4F 4D 4U2 3U2 U2 L2 2U2 U2 3F' D2 4F 3F' 4L2 3F2 2F' D' 3D' 4U 3U2 2U' L2 B2 D 3F D' 3D B 4F' 2R2 2F2 L2 2D2 U B2 U' 3B2 3L' R 2B F' R' F2 2U2 2B 2L2 4L 4R2 R' B2 4B' 2L 3U' B D 2B L 3D' 4D2 2U2 B' 4F 3F2 2R2 3D' 2L2 2D' R2 B 4U' 4B F2 2L2 2D U' F2 4D2 3U 4B' L 4R2 2B' D 3D2 2R 4U2 U2 2L' 3L 4L 3R


Good luck everyone!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 23, 2013)

4x4: 1:05.75, 1:07.01, 1:03.59, 58.83, 1:01.74, 1:07.40, 1:10.53, 1:08.35, 1:08.48, 1:07.92, 1:15.58, 1:03.11 = 1:06.39
5x5: 1:51.26, 2:00.50, 2:03.35, 1:50.42, 1:56.67 = 1:56.14
6x6: 3:52.10, 3:46.35, 4:45.29, 3:51.10, 3:43.56 = 3:49.85
7x7: 6:37.10, 6:11.67, 6:04.91, 5:43.11, 6:58.24 = 6:17.89
Damnit, that last solve killed my potential 7x7 ao5 pb. Shouldn't preserve that green bar while making blue centers.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 23, 2013)

Round 16

4x4: 52.85, 52.58, 58.54, 47.84, 55.65, 1:03.35, 56.27, 48.93, 50.04, 57.68, 1:10.38, 1:00.69 = 55.66
5x5: 1:40.33, 1:41.01, 1:24.96, 1:41.90, 1:37.61 = 1:39.65
7x7:


----------



## Selkie (Jan 23, 2013)

*Round 16:*

*4x4:* 1:08.13, 1:11.17, 1:11.51, 1:06.77, 1:11.54, 1:19.81, 1:13.68, 1:09.75, 1:11.59, 1:15.48, 1:09.18, 1:15.03 = *1:11.71*
_Comment:_ Pleasing
*5x5:* 2:25.37, 2:40.94, 2:15.49, 2:45.43, 2:50.72 = *2:37.25*
_Comment:_ Might have well been times from 18 months ago! 
*7x7:* 7:04.68, 7:10.68, 7:37.75, 7:16.62, 7:44.44 = *7:21.68*


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 24, 2013)

4x4

Best Average of 12: 1:24.25
σ: 6.66
Best Time: 1:15.38
Worst Time: 1:33.91
Individual Times:
(1:33.91), (1:15.38), 1:23.31, 1:31.31, 1:21.20, 1:15.76, 1:28.28, 1:25.00, 1:17.86, 1:33.05, 1:24.58, 1:22.16


----------



## mycube (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry guys i can't do it this week.. can someone help me please out? if not the competition will run till next monday..


----------



## Selkie (Jan 30, 2013)

mycube said:


> sorry guys i can't do it this week.. can someone help me please out? if not the competition will run till next monday..



Sure, I'll post results and scrambles for this round.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 30, 2013)

Posting the round on behalf of mycube. Apologies for the SiGN notation as opposed to WCA, but limited access to scramblers at work. Good luck everyone...

*Results for Round 16*​

*4x4x4​*1. JianhanC 55.66
2. NevinsCPH 1:06.39
3. Selkie 1:11.71
4. khoavo12 1:24.25

*5x5x5​*1. JianhanC 1:39.65
2. NevinsCPH 1:56.14
3. Selkie 2:37.25

*6x6x6​*1. NevinsCPH 3:49.85

*7x7x7​*1. NevinsCPH 6:17.89
2. Selkie 7:21.68

*8x8x8​*

*9x9x9​*


*Round 17*​
*4x4x4​*1. F2 L2 U' B' D U' B R D' r2 R2 f2 L F2 L2 U u2 D B2 L2 F' L' R u' U D2 r2 F2 U' R2 u' R2 r F' U' r U2 D' B' f'
2. u' B2 r2 u2 F u2 B2 r U' u r L2 U2 R U2 B' D u' U' B R2 U' u' r u2 r' R F B' r2 F2 R2 F U2 B D' f' U2 B2 R2
3. U2 f' R u D f r' F2 r2 R U F u F' D' F2 u f2 B r' f2 u f U' u2 R2 u F2 B r D2 R L B D2 F' U' u2 f' r2
4. R' D' u' R F' R2 F' R' r' U2 F2 u F' u' L2 B' f r' B2 R u D2 L2 F U' u' B' u' L U f F' r R2 B u2 F2 u2 L2 U2
5. B' r2 u' U' r' U u r F D2 F B' R2 u U B D2 L2 u r' f r R F2 r' f' u' B2 D2 f L D U' F' L2 U' B F2 R B2
6. U2 f2 F B2 D' u' U2 r B U r' L2 F2 D R' U2 r2 D2 u' f' R2 B' D2 U2 r' D2 L U u L U' r2 F' R' B2 R' u2 r' B2 u'
7. U2 F D' L' u' F' f D' L D' u B' u' B D U' R2 r u F2 U r B U2 L D R2 B f u R' B f' L' f2 D U' B2 r' U'
8. r2 D2 L2 r f2 U' L' u D' r D2 r R U' u2 R u D f' u R r2 D' B r2 D' f2 F' D2 U' B r' L2 R u f L' R F2 D
9. F2 B r2 f U2 L' R F2 u' D L2 r u' R D2 F2 D' B2 D' L D2 F2 r L2 D2 B2 f2 D2 R' U' B' F u' U R2 r u' r B' r
10. F2 L2 f' B' L r2 u D2 B' u' r2 u2 R2 F2 r R F B D' f2 B U R' r2 F2 U2 u L u' U' f L F' L u' r2 L' U u R
11. f U f2 B' R2 B' u' R2 f' F2 B' R D R F2 u2 L' F L U' f2 r2 u L' R' u2 R U' F' R B r2 L' D U L' f u' F f'
12. D L R' u U2 R' D' B F R2 B2 r F' D f' L R2 F' R' U u' B' R' U' F f2 R' B2 R r F L f L2 D2 f U L D B2

*5x5x5​*1. U' r' u2 l2 f' L2 B2 d2 l' R' r f' F2 D B2 r2 l d U2 L R2 B' l2 L2 d2 B2 r' U' f d U D' R l u' R' D' b2 D U2 d' b2 f2 d2 u' U' D' b U2 b L D u F' U D r F' U' u'
2. b' u2 B' u' R2 L f' u2 d' L' R2 d2 L2 u l2 L2 D d u' l2 U2 L F' d B F' U2 B2 D r B' D2 R U2 R B l r2 R2 b2 U l2 U b D2 B L2 f' L' R2 B2 L' r U b' f2 F u f2 F2
3. r L u l2 r' D' l U2 L U u2 F L2 b2 u' r D2 f b R2 L d2 f2 r' l b r2 B2 R2 D' B l' d F' L2 D' U' L' F D2 r' u' U' r R2 U' r' U2 L R d2 F b2 R B' d2 r2 l' D l2
4. f U2 u r' u2 d' b l2 L2 D' f' R2 U2 l' D B' D2 F B2 L' F2 U' F2 B2 R' f2 r B' F R f2 u' f2 D2 F b U' u' D d b' F L2 B2 r' d b u F d B2 D' r R' f2 r2 d u2 R2 d
5. u' B b' R u R' b' D' F2 d U2 r2 d l' F2 D l2 u2 R b2 r' l' d L u D2 U2 R2 D' U' B F f' r2 d' r d2 B F' l f2 L D2 R L2 r' F' r u' F2 r2 l2 u' L d2 B2 F' U2 B' d'

*6x6x6​*1. 3f2 B2 L' l R2 3f' F' U2 b' L' f F2 3u2 L' 3r' R U' R2 u f' D2 U' R L' 3f2 U2 F' 3u b2 U2 l F2 D' l' 3r2 3f 3r2 B2 3f f2 r2 B' r 3r' f' L' B' f' 3u2 F l B' 3f' F2 D2 u' U2 l2 u R' 3f2 3r u2 B r 3f' 3r2 U 3r' u' U2 r2 B u' b' r f 3u 3f 3u
2. 3u' l' 3f2 3u2 D' R' L2 b' d' U' u2 L2 b d l2 r R L2 u' 3f2 U' b2 3f' 3u' r' D' L b' u2 L2 f D2 r2 F' B' U' u2 3r F 3r D' L' D' r' U2 d2 u' b' L 3r' r2 d L2 b F U' f2 3r' d2 u f' 3u2 3r2 F2 D' 3r2 L2 d' r2 3f F B D2 3f' u' 3r2 B 3u L' f
3. B 3u L' u U B2 b d' U 3u' b r' B2 b2 R F' r2 b2 R' B2 D' u B2 l2 B' D' 3u2 b D2 B L2 B u2 F' b2 U2 F' 3r' F2 D 3f d' f 3u' f' l' 3u' 3f R2 U2 r L l' D2 F b u' f2 U2 3f L' 3r2 3f' b U' f 3f2 D l' r' 3u2 D2 b B' D U' r' L2 F B2 
4. d' B d2 D2 L 3f F' 3u2 l u D' d' 3r' 3u2 u2 f D' B R2 D2 3f2 3u B2 d2 f' L d2 L2 u' 3u' F2 l2 r' 3u' f 3f U2 R D' u' B2 U' F' D' 3r' U2 B2 d2 3r R2 U d2 r2 u f 3r2 b L' R' f' 3f2 u' U2 r' 3u U 3r2 R' r b R2 F u' U' 3r' b u2 B2 b 3f'
5. L' 3r2 r2 l2 F r2 R' l2 d2 r2 f2 3r b2 r f' U' L B2 f R 3r D 3u 3r' b R r' f2 B' 3f2 F l2 L2 F L l' r' d' R' b 3r d2 u B' 3r2 D d' u2 b' u l2 u2 d F' d' D2 3u2 b2 U r' L' d2 3f' l2 3f2 u2 f' L' b l2 3f D L b l r2 F u' D' 3f

*7x7x7​*1. 3l2 R' r2 f 3l' b u2 3l2 3d l2 3b2 f' 3l' 3r U2 f F2 3u2 3l 3b2 B u 3l' B r2 b' 3l B L' r2 R' 3r f' 3l 3d' D' u b' U l d2 D2 3d B b2 3f2 d' L F d' 3r' 3u u2 3f2 b' U2 b2 3b l' 3d2 L' R2 3f' 3l' r' 3u2 B b' R' 3l2 D B U2 F B 3u2 R l 3r2 b2 L2 3f2 3l L2 D2 3l2 3d' b' d2 u' U 3b2 l d 3b b l' 3u' l' 3l'
2. f2 D' l' 3r B r2 l' d2 3l U L 3l' u 3r' U2 f2 B 3l' f2 B' L' b F' 3d2 r l 3b2 D 3f' L2 r2 3l l B2 f2 L2 d2 f2 U d2 3d2 3f' U 3r' 3u' d' D2 3f2 r2 3r R' 3u 3r' 3l' f 3b2 B u' 3r2 l B' D2 d 3b l D' l2 B' f2 l2 B u' b' 3r 3f2 L2 3d' d' 3u' D' f' B R2 U2 d 3u2 R D r' b L l' R' f2 3r2 L2 3l' f' u' 3l2
3. 3r2 u' l B2 F' 3l' f' 3f 3d' 3r 3u D U2 B2 u 3l2 3f' D' 3u' 3r R2 F u' F 3l' F B b l d2 b2 3l' F 3b2 3u 3l b2 F2 l2 3u' U' r' d u' l U d' 3u R2 f F2 3b' 3d F' 3d' 3u2 f2 3r L F D' 3d' l2 3f2 r' R2 d2 3r' D' F' b' u' 3b2 F2 d2 l2 3u 3f R D f2 l2 B' F r 3b2 d' u2 U' L d' U 3d2 D' 3b' R' D2 3f' r2 3d 
4. b' U2 R2 r2 b2 F R 3f2 3r' 3d B D' 3d' R D2 b' 3l' L' f U d2 3d' R D L2 F' D b2 3b2 r b2 u2 r 3r 3b 3r2 3l L' r2 d2 f' b' B L d D' f2 B2 L f' R' L2 3r2 l2 f b U' d2 3b f2 L2 B u' r 3d L 3l2 D 3d2 L 3l2 D2 f' D2 3l 3d R U 3r2 3b' 3d2 F' R' L2 3l 3r2 l2 u U' L F2 f2 3f2 3u2 u' B2 3r 3d' R2 3d
5. D2 3f2 3b' B2 3l' L' 3b2 3f2 b' R 3b2 B R 3f f L2 3b l F' 3d 3u r2 b 3l' L d 3l2 D2 B' D 3l2 3u2 3l f l f2 l u2 d D2 F' D' f' 3f2 u2 D2 3d2 L' l' B L' B2 u 3b' r2 L2 f 3f2 F' 3u F' U2 3f2 3u 3l' d' 3b L2 3u' D' 3d l' 3u2 3l 3b' R' 3b2 U' f 3d2 R2 f' L2 b2 3u L2 B D2 3r r2 d2 u' f b' 3u' f' d2 R 3b L

*8x8x8​*1. d f L U F2 3b' u b2 F2 B R2 U 3u' u' 3r R2 3f r f' 4u' F2 3f2 3d2 F 3u l 3d 3u2 L 3r r B L' F2 3r2 B2 3d d 4f 4r 3f' 3l' 4u2 l' r' R2 3b2 f' 3d' U 3l' R2 l f2 3r2 3l U' B 4f2 F2 3f' u B2 f' b 3f2 3l 3f2 F r F' l' f B2 l 3r 3b2 f2 F r d 4u2 3b' b' F 3r F' r' F 4r2 3d' d' f2 l 3f F u 3u2 3f D' 3r F' 3r2 b D2 F' 3b2 f 3u' 4f' b' B2 4u L' r' B 4r2 3f' 3d2 4u 
2. 3f' D2 R2 L2 F' 3b' R' B L 3u' R' d2 F' R' 3l 3b2 B2 4f 3d' l R f L' 3f 3u2 L' r' R2 4u2 r R' 4f2 L 3b' u2 R2 U' R2 B2 l' B' L U2 l2 4r2 3b2 4u U' D 3f' 4r f2 3f' r' D 3f' D2 l L 3d' 3r' U f 3l2 4f' d2 3f' D' F2 4u2 B D2 u 4u 3l' D2 F r' L2 3d2 R2 D' 3d2 4u' r2 3b' 3u' r2 d 3f' D2 4u' u U 3u' b R' U2 3f' r' d D2 L 3f d2 B2 L l2 F2 3f2 l 3d2 F2 4r' 3b B2 4r' L2 3r 3u' 
3. 3u' 4r f2 u2 3d' B l2 B' 3l' L' d2 u2 3d2 D2 3b 3l2 4r2 4f' l B 3d2 u2 3b b2 l F' 4r d2 3b' 3d2 4r R r2 f' 3l' 3b2 U 4r2 3u r2 b R 3d U' 3u2 3l2 l' F 3f R2 3r B' 4r2 3b2 3f' F r2 3f f 4u' u' B' u' U b 3l B u 3b' L' u2 4u B 4r' 3u2 U2 u 3d2 D' B 3l' L2 4u2 u2 3u2 3b' 4f2 3d b 3l 4u2 R' d 3b R2 D2 r' 3r 3f b2 B r F' D 3r2 4u2 B2 3b' 3d' L 4f2 R2 d' F2 4u2 3r' 3d' b' D 3d2

*9x9x9​*1. u' 4l f 4r l2 b d' U u' 4u2 f r2 F2 d' u 3u B2 L2 3d2 U D d 3f' U' L' 4b 3u 4b2 4l r' 3l2 4b' U 4f U l' 4u L2 3l' 3r2 B2 3d2 f2 F2 3u' L' 3b' 4l2 3f' 3u2 F2 B' 3l' R' 4r u' L f l D2 4r' 4b2 4r L2 d 3r2 D2 4f2 3d2 b F' 4d d2 F2 R2 3u2 f' l2 4u' u 3b' u R' B' 4r d2 4r d' 3r2 4f' 3l2 4u' 3l D B2 f 4b 4r2 d 4u' 3b2 l2 4b' 4l f' L F' r' 3u' 4f 4u' 4d2 3r2 f' 4d' 4l B 3u U2 4f' 
2. 3d' D' 4u2 3l D2 3d 3l R' 3r L 3u' 4l L' 4b R2 D B2 4b 4f2 4u L2 3b' 4d 3r' L 4b2 3b2 3l' R2 F D r2 3f2 R r d 4l2 4u2 r L2 4u b2 3d2 f2 D2 3u' 3r2 d' 4f f2 4b u2 b2 4l' l' b2 4u2 4d 3b2 f d 3u2 3f' U2 b' 3l' 3u 3d' B' 3b2 3r U2 L' R2 4d l2 4u2 3f' B2 3u' 4r L' 3d' r' f2 3f' 4r 4f2 3d2 4d 3u f 3f l2 D 4u2 3u2 l' 3u U' u' b 3l2 4f r b 4d 4l 3d 4d2 3u2 f2 4r' 3f 4b2 L' B 3f2 D' 3l' 
3. l f' 3b2 U2 3r u 4r' r U 4f' 4l B' 3r' 3l2 3f2 3b 3d 4b2 d' f' 4u 3u' d' L2 3f U 3f2 3b F2 4d d' 3l' l' 3f' u f' 3r' 4b L 3l' D2 R 4u' 3u r' b 4d2 3d2 3u d' 3r2 4f 3b' 4u 4l R2 3d D' b' r2 3r 4u r2 4r' L2 U' D R 3l 4d2 3l2 F' 3l 3f r' F l2 F U' 4d F 3d' b 3u' 4l l' D 4f2 U' 4u2 L' l2 F U F2 3f2 4d2 4f' B2 F b' 3r 3l' 4r B' L' 3u' f' F2 d U2 4f2 4u 3l2 4u2 3l2 4b2 4r 4b2 F2


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 30, 2013)

4x4: 47.63, 55.74, 52.00, 55.36, 54.73, 57.15, 55.44, 1:00.20, 52.69, 45.00, 57.56, 54.41 = 54.27
5x5: 1:45.97, 1:26.45, 1:22.01, 1:30.77, 1:34.66 = 1:30.63
6x6: 3:42.52, 3:28.60, 3:40.47, 3:34.81, 3:26.82 = 3:34.63


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 30, 2013)

4x4: 1:10.82, 57.97, 1:10.83, 1:05.37, 1:00.99, 1:05.20, 1:15.58, 1:29.88, 1:28.71, 1:17.71, 1:05.57, 1:15.78 = 1:11.66
5x5: 1:34.42, 1:59.94, 1:52.32, 1:49.26, 1:54.66 = 1:52.08
6x6: 4:12.73, 4:34.15, 4:09.25, 3:49.18, 3:36.37 = 4:03.72


----------



## Selkie (Jan 31, 2013)

*Round 17*

*4x4:* 1:15.72, 1:16.95, 1:18.64, 1:09.90, 1:21.61, 1:17.76, 1:13.89, 1:15.47, 1:15.04, 1:13.70, 1:13.74, 1:37.46 = *1:16.25*
_comment:_ Not good!

*5x5:* 2:32.38, 2:28.67, 2:44.48, 2:39.13, 2:29.01 = *2:33.51*
_comment:_ Still sup 2:30 

*6x6:* 5:08.76, 4:26.97, 4:29.70, 4:48.04, 4:37.40 = *4:38.39*

*7x7:* 7:11.95, 6:39.73, 7:21.14, 7:24.12, 7:39.30 = *7:19.07*
_comment:_ pb single and avg


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 2, 2013)

Round 17 - 4x4

Session Average: 1:23.03
σ: 10.64
Best Time: 1:07.27
Worst Time: 1:41.68
Individual Times:
(1:41.68), 1:19.95, 1:12.69, 1:23.42, 1:32.77, 1:19.82, 1:17.70, 1:34.44, 1:31.47, (1:07.27), 1:13.95, 1:24.06


----------



## mycube (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you soo much Selkie for the results! 
Sorry guys I was very busy the last few weeks and got also ill. I hope I can run the Thread again every week on Monday or Thuesday.

*Results for Round 17*​
*4x4x4​*54.27 JianhanC
1:11.66 NevinsCPH
1:16.25 Selkie
1:23.03 khoavo12

*5x5x5​*1:30.63 JianhanC
1:52.08 NevinsCPH
2:33.51 Selkie

*6x6x6​*3:34.63 JianhanC
4:03.72 NevinsCPH
4:38.39 Selkie

*7x7x7​*7:19.07 Selkie

*8x8x8​*

*9x9x9​*

*Round 18*​
*4x4x4​*1. B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' D2 B Uw2 Rw2 B' F2 Uw' L B' U' Rw' U2 Rw' B' L' Fw2 F2 Uw F' L D Fw' L' R' U B Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B Rw Uw U Fw F2
2. F' D' B Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B Fw2 F' R' Uw' Fw' L2 F2 L B' R2 B' F' Rw' F2 D' B2 F' L' D Uw Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R B F Uw2 U B2 Rw2 R
3. Fw Rw' B L R2 D' B2 Fw F2 Rw' Uw2 L B2 Uw2 Fw' F' L' D2 F D F L2 Fw' R' Fw' Uw2 B' F' L R B Uw' Rw R' F R D' Fw Rw2 R'
4. L2 Uw R2 Fw' Uw' L' F2 U' F D' B U Rw' B' U R Uw2 U2 Rw D2 U' F2 D Rw' R Fw' Uw' B2 F' Rw Uw R2 Uw U' F Uw2 U B2 Fw2 F2
5. R' Fw' U R2 B' L' Uw2 F2 D2 Uw Fw' U' B Fw R' Uw2 R2 U2 R2 B2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw2 Uw' F' D' L Rw' Uw F' Uw' R Fw R Uw2 L' Uw' B U2
6. D U' F L Fw' Uw' U' R B' R2 D U' L' D2 F2 L' B2 R Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 L' D F D2 B2 L2 Uw2 L' Rw R2 F Rw Fw' L2 B' D' B' Uw'
7. D Fw U L2 Rw2 D2 U Rw' B' D2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 U Fw Uw' U2 L Rw2 Fw L D2 F L B2 Fw2 F Rw2 U F Rw' U2 Rw R2 U2 R'
8. Rw' F2 R Fw F2 Rw' R2 Fw' Rw' F' D' U Rw' D' Uw2 Fw' Rw R Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R2 B R B' Uw R' F U2 R' D F2 R' B' U' R B' F U' R'
9. Uw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 Uw R2 U2 L R2 Uw' L' R2 U R B' Rw Uw2 Rw B2 F2 L' B' U2 F2 Rw2 R Fw2 Uw R2 D2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 U' Rw' B Rw2
10. B R2 Fw L' B R' Fw' F' L F D U' Rw2 R' B' Fw' F2 L2 Rw' Uw2 B2 F D U2 Rw' B2 Rw F2 Uw' B2 D2 Rw R2 B2 U' Fw' L B F Uw2
11. F2 Uw2 B Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 F2 R D' B L U' R' Fw2 R' B2 U' L' B' Fw2 F2 L B Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' F2 Rw2 B2 F D' L Rw2 R2 U' Fw D
12. D2 Uw2 U2 Rw D Uw' Rw R2 D' Rw F D2 Fw' U Fw D' B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 U2 B R' B' U2 Fw' L2 R' Fw' F' D Uw' Rw' R B' Fw2 U' Rw U2 R2

*5x5x5​*1. Lw D R Bw L2 B Fw2 F Rw R' Fw Uw' Lw Fw L2 Rw2 Uw L2 R D Bw' D2 Rw Fw L' F L2 D' Rw2 U2 Bw' Dw' L' Lw' Dw U2 L' D2 U2 L U Rw2 R U' L2 U B' U Rw U Fw' Dw R' U B2 Bw Dw F2 L' R2
2. Lw' D Fw F Lw2 F Uw' L Uw' F' Dw' U Lw U' B' Fw2 L Lw2 F2 Uw2 U2 L' B' Bw Fw' F' Lw2 Rw Fw D' R' Fw L Dw' L B2 Bw Dw2 Fw R2 B U' Lw' F2 Rw2 Uw L2 F2 Dw2 B' L2 Dw' Uw2 Fw Lw2 U B Fw L Rw'
3. F Uw2 B' Bw' F2 Dw F2 U F2 Uw U R Dw' Uw R D2 Dw Uw2 Lw B2 Dw F2 Dw' R2 Bw' L Bw2 Fw' U2 F2 R' Bw2 Dw Uw' U2 F L' D' F2 Uw Lw2 Bw' Rw Uw' Fw F L2 Lw2 Rw2 U' B2 L Lw2 Rw' D2 Dw L F D U2
4. B D Fw Dw2 U2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw' B' Uw Lw' Bw' D Uw' U' B' Rw B' D2 Bw U2 L R' B2 D Lw R' D U B Bw' Fw2 Rw R F' U2 Bw Dw Bw2 R2 F' Uw2 L2 Dw' Bw F2 Rw' R Dw' B2 D Dw B2 D2 B U' F' D U2
5. B' D2 Fw2 L Lw' D2 Rw' R B' Fw2 F' Uw U B2 U2 B2 Dw Lw' Bw' D2 Bw Dw Rw2 Fw F' L' Lw' R U2 Fw2 Lw2 R Bw Fw Dw' Lw Rw B2 Fw L' B Bw' Fw' F2 Lw Bw2 D Lw2 Dw2 U Rw U2 Fw Lw D2 Lw' R' D' B2 Fw2

*6x6x6​*1. 2B2 U2 B' 2B' 2F' L2 3F' 3U2 B2 3F' 2U2 3R2 2F2 3U L2 D' 3F' L 2L' 3R' R' 3F' D2 2D 3U 2U 3F' 2L 2R 2U L' D2 3U' 2U' U2 L2 2R 2F' 2L' R 2B 2F' 2L D2 2D' U 2F' 2L2 D 2F 2L' 2D 2U2 3R R2 3F' 2F F' 2D2 L' F 2R2 2B2 F' U' 2R2 2B' D2 2U' F
2. 3F2 3U' 2L B2 2L' 2R' 3U' F2 D U' 3F F2 D' 2L' B' F' 2L' B 2D U2 2R2 2D2 2F' 2R' 3U 2U F2 3U' U2 B' 3U 2B2 2F L' R' 2F' 2D' 2U R2 2D 2B2 U2 2F2 F' 2D 3U2 2U2 3R' U 2F R' B 2B2 2D2 3U U' F 2R2 2F2 L2 2R' 2D2 U2 F2 2D2 B2 2B F' 3U2 B2
3. R' 2U F' R 2U2 2B2 R 2D2 3R' B' L' 2B' D2 F2 3U 2U2 3F2 D2 2U2 L 2L 3R D' 2L 2D2 R' 3U2 2U' U' B' 3F L 2D B2 2D2 3U2 2F' F' R' D2 2U2 U' 2F2 L' 2R' B 2R R 3U2 R B' 2F2 U' B' 2B 3U' R2 B2 3F2 2F2 2R' R B 2B' 2L 2D' 2F' 3U2 2U' 2R2
4. D2 2D2 2B' 2F' U' 2F' 2R 3U' B 2B 3F' 2F2 3U 3R' 2B2 3R' 2U' U2 2L2 2F' R2 D 2U2 2F' 3R 2R' U' 2L2 2D2 3F2 F' L2 D' U 2F 2D' B R2 B 3U' 2U' L' 2D' 3U2 2R' F' 2D' 2L' B 2L2 D R 2D 3F F 2L B' 2R2 B 2L' B2 2U B 2B 3F F2 D U 2L2 2B
5. B2 2U2 B2 L' 3U2 3R2 3F2 2F D2 L2 R' 2B2 L 2B' 2D 3U' 2R2 B 2B2 2F 2L B2 2B 3U' U2 B2 2B2 2F2 2D' 3F' 2L2 3R2 R' B L2 2D' 2L D 2R' 3F2 2R2 B' 3U2 L' 3R' 2R2 R 2D 3U2 2F' 3R 2B2 U L F' 3R 2D2 3R' R2 3U' B2 F 3U' 3F2 3U 3R U2 R' 2B2 2L2

*7x7x7​*1. R B 2U' 2F F' 2L2 2D 3U2 2U' U 3R2 B' D' 2R F 2D2 B 2D' 3D2 2L' R D' 3D2 2L 2B2 L' 3R2 3F2 3D2 2F2 2U2 2F 2D' 3B2 2F F 2L 2R2 B 2D2 L2 2L 3B' D2 3R' 3U' R2 2D' 3D2 2U2 F' 2D 2U U' 2B2 D 2R' 2D' 2U L' 3L 3U B' 3F2 3D B2 D 2U' U2 L 2L 2D F U2 B 2D' 2U' 2F' F 2R' 2D2 3U U' 3R2 2R' F2 2U' 3L' 3F' 3R 2B 2R2 3B' D2 2D' 2U2 2L' D2 2L 2R'
2. 3B' L 2B2 2U2 B2 3F' U2 2B F2 U2 3B 2D' 3U' 2U' 3R2 D' U2 3F2 L' 2U2 U' 3B2 D 2U 2B2 3L' 2R2 U2 2L B2 3R 3D2 L2 3U2 2L2 2F' D F' 2D 3R 2F 3D2 B2 3B2 2F' 2R D2 L' 3R2 2R 3U2 3F2 R' 2F2 R2 F L2 D' 3U' 3F' 2D' U2 3B F' 3R2 2F2 F2 D 3D' 3R' D2 2D2 3D B 2F' L F 3D' 2B 3B2 F' 3D' 3F 2F' 2D' B 2L 2U' U' 2L' D2 2L' 3D' R2 3B' 2F 3D F2 2R' 3D2
3. 3R' 2D 3D2 L' 2L2 2R2 3U 2L2 3R' 2R 3F2 D2 L 3L 3D2 U' 3B2 3F 2F' U2 B2 3F 2F' F2 D2 2D 3D' F 2R 2B 3F 2U U2 3L2 3D2 2U 3F' 3L 2B' R 2U' B' 3L2 U 3F 2R 3U2 3F2 L2 R' 2U2 U 2B 3L' 3R 2R 2U F 3R 2D' L R' U 2L 2R' 3B' 3D2 U2 B' 2B2 3D2 R' U2 2L' F' R' U2 2F 2L' 3D' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F R2 2F2 3L' 2R B' 2B' 3F2 2F 2U' 3R D2 F' 2R D2 B2 2U'
4. 2U 2L 2U2 2B 3R' B 2B 3F F' R2 B' 3F' 2L' 2U 3R 2D2 3B' F2 2L 2R 2D2 R' 2B 3R 2F2 3U2 F' D' 3B L 3R' U' L 3R F2 3R' 2D 3U 2U' 3R' 2B2 2D2 B' D2 2U' 3F' D 3D2 U' 2L2 3D2 3B' L2 D 3D' 3R D2 2L2 2U 3B' 2F' 2D L F' R' 3B2 2R' F' 2D' 2R 3D' 2U' 3R' R2 2F2 3D2 2B' F' L' B' 2D2 F 2R' 3U L' R' 3U2 2U' 2F' D 2U' B 2B' 3F' 2D 2R' 3U' 2U' 2F 3L2
5. 2B2 3U' 2R' B2 2B 3B' 3F' F' R D' 3R2 2U' L' B2 2L2 3L' 3R 3F' 2F2 3D2 F2 L2 2D 3U' 2U 2B' 3U' 2L R2 U 3L' 3R 2F' 3D B2 3B 2F' 3U 3F' F2 L R 2F' 2R2 2F 2D' 3D2 3U2 3F' 3D2 L2 3L2 2R B2 3D2 2B2 2U2 L' R F2 3D 3L' 2D2 3U' U R2 2U' R' 2D2 L' 2B' 3B2 2L' 2B2 2D2 2B' 3D2 3R D' 3U2 R 3B2 R' B2 U2 3F 2L2 3B' 3L2 2B 3R 3U F 2L2 3D' 2R' 3D 2B' 3D2 2R2

*8x8x8​*1. 2L' 4R R' 3U' 2R B2 R' 4D2 2U U 3B 4F 4D2 3U L 3B' L B 2F' F2 2L 4R2 4D' B 4F2 F D2 2D 3D2 4D 3U 3L 3R' R F 2L' 4R' 2R2 3B2 3R2 3D' 2B' 3D 2F F' D 2D' 4U 2L 3L' 4L' 2R2 R 4F' 3L2 4D2 2B' 4L2 R' 3D' L 4D 3U' 3L 3B' 2F2 2D' 2F2 D 2D' 2F2 3R 2R U' 2B2 3U2 U 4R2 F' U 4B' 4F 4U2 3R R2 4D2 3R2 D 3D' F2 3U U' 3F L2 2L2 3D2 3B2 3R' 3U 2F' 2D 2B2 2D' 2L B2 3B' L 4B' U2 R2 U 2B 4B2 2F' D2 3D2 4R 3R2 4B 3F2	
2. L 4L U' 2B 3D2 2L 4D 3U2 4R2 4F2 L' B 3B 3F 2F' D2 4D 3R2 F' 2R' 3B2 4U2 2B2 2F 3D2 2B 3B2 4F2 4D' 2F' 2R2 B 4L 2D2 3U' 2R 4U2 2L2 R2 3D' B2 4D2 4L 3R' B D' 2U 4B 3F' 3L 3R F 4D B 4F' L 4L2 4F' 3R' R2 3B 3U' B2 F' U' 2F 3L 4D2 2B 2F' 2D2 U2 3R D2 B 4B 2F' R U 4F2 4D' U 2R2 3B2 2D 4D2 4U' 4R2 2F2 4D 2L R D2 3D' 2U2 4R B' 3F' L 4B 4D L 2L 3R' 3B2 2D 4D2 3R D2 2D 3D' 4F F U2 2L2 4D 4B2 2R 4B D	
3. 4F2 2D B' 4B' D 2F 3R' 4F' 3D U 2L2 3R' B 4U L2 D2 2D 4B2 F2 2R2 R' U' 2B2 3B2 4B2 4U2 3F2 U 4B2 L R2 2F U' L' 2L 4R 2B 2D2 3L' R2 2U' U 2L' 3L2 3R 2R' 3F 3U' 4L 2D2 4U L2 2R2 F 4L2 3D 4F 3D U2 3B 3R' D2 R2 4F' 4U 3F2 F2 2R' 3B F 2D' 2B' 3L2 3F' 2F2 2U' U' B 3B' U2 2L2 3L' F' 3R2 2B 2U2 3B2 3D' 4D2 3R' 2D2 3U' 2U 3L2 R 4B' F' 2U 4R' 2B2 4B2 4F2 4U 3U 3F2 3U 2L2 3L' R2 B 4L2 3U2 2B' 4L R2 F' 2D2 4R' 3U 2U'

*9x9x9​*1. 2B2 4B2 3F2 2U' B 4D' 4U 4B D2 4D2 2B2 4F 3F2 2F2 3R2 2D' 4D 2B2 3B' 4F L' B2 2D2 3U2 F 3L 2B 4B' 3D 2U' 3R2 3F 4R' 4F2 3R' 2R 3F2 2D' B 2B' F2 4D U2 4L' 4U2 3U 3R2 3B2 L R' F 4L 4F 4L2 3R B2 4F2 2D2 2U' 4R 2U' 3L2 4B 2D' 4F' 3L2 3R' F' R2 2B2 4B D2 2F' 3U' 4L' 3D2 B D2 3U' 2L2 3L' 4U 3B2 3L2 3B 4B 2D2 4F2 F' 3R2 2R2 U 3R 2D 3D' 4B2 4F 2L' 3R' R' 3B' 2L' 4R 3R2 2B' 2D' 3L2 4D2 4F 3D' 4R' 4F 3U' 2R' 3U 4B' 4R' U2 F' D' 4B 4U B' D2 R2 B' 2B 4B F' 2L' 4B' 2F2 4D' R' 4B2 R' 4B 2F2 2U U2 2B' 4U 4F2 L2 3U2 R 2D 2L 4L R'	
2. 2D2 2B D 3U B2 4F L2 2B' F' 4R' F 4L2 4D2 4F' 3F' 4D' 4U2 B 4B2 3F2 F 4L B F' 2R2 3D' 2L' 4L2 2R' D 2D 2U2 4L' 4B L2 4F2 2D2 3D2 4B2 4L' 2B' 3R2 4U 2B' D' 2R2 4D R' 4B 2R' 4F' 2L' 4B L2 4R2 2R 4U 4R' 2D2 U 4R 4U 4F2 2L' 4L 3R' 2D2 4D2 U' 3L U B2 2B' 3B' 3L 2B2 F 3U 3B2 2U 4B 4R U2 B2 D 2B' 2F2 F D2 4D 3U 4F2 3F' 2F2 U L2 4R2 3R 2R' 4D2 4U' U2 F2 3R 2D2 3U2 2U' U2 3B2 L 2B2 2L2 4D 3F F2 4L D 3U' 2U2 4F 3D' L2 B 2L' 3L2 4D2 2B' U 3B 4F2 L 4R B 2B2 4F 3F2 4U' U2 4F2 L 3D2 4U2 2U 3L 4R' 2B2 3B' 3L 4L' U2	
3. 4F 3F 3U2 B2 F D' 4R2 R B' 4F 4L' 2R2 R2 4B' 3F' 2L2 B 3R' 2U2 U 3L' U2 3F' 2F' 3U2 3B' 2D' 4B2 3D 3B' D U' F' L2 4L 4R' 3F2 4L2 U 3R2 B' 2B2 D 2B 3F R 3D2 4D 3R2 4B D2 2D2 3L B' D' 3D2 L2 2L2 3R R2 4D 4U2 2B D2 4U' 3F2 2D' 3D' 4D' 4U 3U 2U' 3F' 3U 3L' 2B2 4B D2 4D 2B2 4B' D 2U 3B2 4B' 2U 3B' F' 3R2 R' 2B' 4B2 4F D 2B' L' 2R' 3U' U' 3L 3D 4D' 3L 4L' 4D' U 4R2 D' 4D' 4F 3U 3L' B' 3B 2F' 2U B' 2R' 4B2 2F D 2B2 3F' 2D' 2U' 3L2 2F' 3L 4L2 2B' 2F2 2L 3R' 2B2 3F' 3U' 4B2 R U' L' 3L 2F2 4U2 2B 3D' B 4B 4D2 U' 3L2


Good luck everyone!


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 7, 2013)

Round 18

4x4: 54.55, 59.95, 1:01.58, 1:01.11, 46.12, 1:03.59, 1:04.29, 54.70, 1:04.85, 58.43, 52.35, 1:01.53 = 59.21 about 8 of the solves had DP .-.
5x5: 1:30.07, 1:32.33, 1:28.95, 1:30.84, 1:38.53 = 1:31.08
6x6: 3:10.54, 3:52.77, 3:22.04, 3:05.98, 3:21.87 = 3:18.15
7x7: 4:39.32, 4:40.69, 5:06.02, 5:01.80, 5:03.87 = 4:55.45


----------



## mycube (Feb 7, 2013)

4x4x4: 47.19 51.77 47.66 53.21 (57.08) 54.31 54.15 55.40 50.13 51.41 (45.84) 51.36 = 51.66
not bad 
5x5x5: 99.63 98.94 (102.65) 99.61 (96.80) = 1:39.39
6x6x6: (191.94) (183.36) 189.02 188.90 185.94 = 3:07.95
7x7x7: (280.41) (252.30) 259.84 268.36 277.44 = 4:28.55
nice 
8x8x8: 7:26.02 7:17.93 7:17.65


----------



## KCuber (Feb 8, 2013)

7x7- 4:17.11, (4:07.01), 4:25.48, 4:15.74, (DNF)=4:19.44 pretty good, some pops and mistakes

4x4-37.58, 38.91, (36.44), (44.87), 36.80, 39.52, 41.30, 39.68, 39.15, 39.32, 39.48, 39.84=39.16 getting back to my old times 

5x5-(1:26.39), (1:43.53), 1:26.79, 1:34.45, 1:27.95=1:29.73


----------



## Skullush (Feb 8, 2013)

*Round 18

4x4
Average of 12: 59.70*
(53.50), (1:17.95), 1:00.07, 55.41, 54.78, 56.03, 56.09, 1:00.41, 1:07.39, 1:09.37, 59.58, 57.85


----------



## Selkie (Feb 8, 2013)

mycube said:


> Thank you soo much Selkie for the results!



No problem at all, you're welcome 

*4x4:* 1:11.28, 1:20.56, 1:10.79, 1:18.10, 1:10.64, 1:16.20, 1:11.61, 1:22.50, 1:17.79, 1:32.09, 1:19.11, 1:23.08 = *1:17.10*
_comment:_ Horrible!

*5x5:*

*6x6:* 4:34.08, 4:49.72, 4:44.84, 4:39.31, 4:41.27 = *4:41.81*

*7x7:*


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 10, 2013)

Round 18 - 4x4

Average: 1:21.24

1:20.01, (1:25.33), 1:15.93, 1:24.60, 1:23.93, 1:22.11, 1:20.61, (1:10.56), 1:24.08, 1:20.01, 1:21.61, 1:19.53


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 10, 2013)

Round 18

*4x4x4*: 1:00.19, 59.60, (1:24.84), 1:05.74, 1:05.28, (54.98), 1:21.70, 1:19.22, 1:24.82, 1:02.24, 1:09.12, 1:05.67 = *1:09.36*


----------



## mycube (Feb 13, 2013)

*Results for Round 18*​
*4x4x4​*1. 39.16 KCuber
2. 51.66 mycube
3. 59.21 JianhanC
4. 59.70 Skullush
5. 1:09.36 FaLoL
6. 1:17.10 Selkie
7. 1:21.24 khoavo12

*5x5x5​*1. 1:29.73 KCuber
2. 1:31.08 JianhanC
3. 1:39.39 mycube

*6x6x6​*1. 3:07.95 mycube
2. 3:18.15 JianhanC
3. 4:41.81 Selkie

*7x7x7​*1. 4:19.44 KCuber
2. 4:28.55 mycube
3. 4:55.45 JianhanC

*8x8x8​*1. 7:20.53 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 19*​
*4x4x4​*1. L2 B2 Uw Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw L D' U Fw F2 D Rw2 U B2 F D2 U' R D' Fw R U B2 R F' R' B Uw B L' B' R' B U' L B Fw U
2. D' B D2 Uw U' Fw2 D Fw F' U' F D2 L D' R D2 F2 Uw2 R2 D' B' U2 Rw2 R' B F' Rw B Rw' Fw F Uw2 R2 D' R' B Fw Rw' F2 Rw'
3. D' Fw2 L' R' Uw Rw' D Uw2 U2 Fw' F' D Fw' U B Fw' R2 B2 Fw' U2 B Fw2 Uw Rw2 R Uw Fw F' Uw2 Rw Uw U B' Uw2 U' R2 Uw B' Uw2 Fw
4. D B2 Uw' Fw' L' F2 D' U F L F2 D2 Uw U B Uw2 U2 Rw2 B' D B F2 U2 L Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw F' R2 B2 Fw' F2 D' R U2 Fw F
5. Uw' B' D' Uw' Rw2 B L2 D2 B' Fw' Uw2 U F U2 Fw' D2 L2 R U2 L' Rw R2 B2 R2 B Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 L R2 D L2 D B R' U2 F D F
6. B L D' Rw D2 R D2 Fw Uw L' Uw' R U' F2 U F L D' L Fw L2 Rw2 R' B2 R2 Uw' L' Rw' D' R2 D' U Rw2 B2 R2 B2 Fw Uw2 Rw B'
7. L2 R2 F L2 Rw U' L Uw Rw2 Fw Uw R B Fw2 F' R' Uw2 F2 L' Uw R' Fw F' D2 Uw U' Rw' R D' Uw2 U B' Rw R2 D2 U B' U' B R'
8. Rw' B2 F U' L' Rw R D Uw' Fw2 U' L' Rw' Uw Fw R2 B' L' Uw2 L2 Rw' D Uw2 U Rw R2 F' Uw L D' Uw B2 D U' L2 U' Rw2 D Fw' F
9. D L' U Rw Fw2 U' B2 Uw U' R2 D2 Uw F Rw' Fw F L' Uw F Uw F' D2 Rw' Uw' B2 L D' Fw R' Fw D2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw Rw D' F' Rw' Uw
10. R2 B' Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 R2 Fw F L U B' F2 D2 U Fw F Uw U Fw2 R2 F L' Rw2 F' R' Uw2 F L2 Fw2 D' U2 B' D2 F L2 Fw2 F2 Rw F'
11. R' Uw2 U' Rw' R U2 L' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' B' Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw F R' U Fw F' Rw D B' D' B F2 Rw2 B Uw2 B' F2 D Uw2 L' R' B' Rw2
12. Fw D' B2 R' D2 B' D R2 U2 F' U Rw2 B Fw' Rw2 B2 U' B U2 B' F' D2 Rw' R' D' Uw' U' L Rw2 B Uw L' Uw2 B' F D Fw2 D' L' R'

*5x5x5​*1. U R2 Fw D2 R2 Dw' L' D2 B2 Fw' Lw2 U2 Bw L R2 D L2 D' Uw' B' Bw Fw F Rw F2 R' Uw2 F2 Dw2 Uw Rw' Dw2 Rw2 D' Dw' Lw2 F2 Dw' R U' Fw U' Lw2 Rw Fw Rw2 R2 Uw' U' Fw Uw2 Fw2 D Rw F2 U2 L R' D' Dw2
2. L R2 F L2 R2 D2 Fw F Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw' L2 B2 Bw2 U' Lw2 R' Dw Fw2 U2 F Uw' L B2 Uw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Fw U' Rw2 B2 R2 Fw2 Lw D2 Dw Bw2 Dw' B D2 Lw2 U L' Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 R B2 Fw' Lw D' Rw2 Fw2 U2 R'
3. Uw R' Dw' R Fw' Uw' U' B' F2 U B' L2 Lw' Fw2 U Rw Uw Lw2 D2 L2 B R Dw U Rw' D' U R2 Fw U2 B' D' Dw2 U' B' Rw' F2 U' L D Rw2 Fw' R' Fw Rw U L2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 F Uw2 Fw L2 Lw' Rw2 R Bw F'
4. Dw2 R Uw' R D U2 R' Dw Uw' Fw' F Rw' Fw' F' Uw' L D2 B2 Lw Fw2 D Rw R' Fw' Uw' R' Dw B Uw2 F Dw2 Uw U R Bw U' F Uw Rw' R' F2 R2 F' Uw2 U2 B2 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Fw Lw B' Fw2 F Rw2 B L2 Rw2 R'
5. B' Dw2 L R' Fw' Dw B' U2 F' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw Dw2 B Rw2 R Bw' Fw2 D' Uw F' Dw' Bw' F Dw L' Rw2 D2 Dw Uw2 R2 B' U2 B' F Rw Dw' Uw Bw2 D Fw' R' Dw Uw' L' Fw2 Uw L' Bw D F2 L' D' Uw R Bw' Uw2 L' Dw2

*6x6x6​*1. 2F2 2D 2R 2F R' 3F2 L' F 2D' R2 D' U' B' 2B2 L2 B2 2B' U' 2L2 D' R2 3U2 2L2 2U2 R F' 3R2 3F' 2F F2 L2 3R 2U' 2R2 3U2 2U 2F' 3U 2U 2L2 2U' 2L' 2D2 2U2 3F2 2D2 2R' R 2B 3F' R' 2D 2U' R' 2B2 3F2 F' R' 2D' 2F' L' 3F' L' 2D' U' 2R U' F2 2R' R2
2. R 3F' 2R D' L2 B2 2B 3F' L B2 U' L' 3F' F' 2D L2 2R' R' D2 2U U' R2 D' U2 L' 3F2 2F' U 3F2 D 3U' L2 D2 L' D2 F U2 L 3F2 R' 2B2 L U 2R' B2 3F' F2 2R 2D2 3U2 3R D 2U2 R' D 2B' 2L 3F 2U2 B' 3F2 R2 2D 2U' R F' 3U2 2B 2F 2D
3. D' 3U2 2F2 F2 2D 3U 2U2 U2 F' 3R2 3U2 2B 2F' 3R2 2R' 3U' 2L' 2D2 2L 2B2 3R 2B 3F2 R B2 L2 2R2 2F F' L B' 2B D 2D 3U' 2U 2L F2 2L 3U B' 2F' 2U L' 2D B2 2B2 L2 3U L 2L R 2B' R2 B' 2B2 F' 3U L 3R2 R' 2U U R 2B2 F2 2R 3F2 U' L'
4. L B' 2L2 3U' B2 3R D 2U' R' 2D' 3R2 2D 3F 2U' F' L' B2 2R2 R' D' 2F' L' 3R2 2R2 2F' 3U U2 B2 3F 2F 2U' 2L 3R 3U' U2 L 3F2 L2 2D2 U2 2R R' D R F2 2L2 2U 2B' 3R 3U' U 2L' 3R' 2R' B 2F U2 3R 3F 3U2 3R B' 2L' U' F D' 2L 2U' 3R F2
5. B U2 2L D 2U' 2R 3U' 3F2 2F2 D' 3R D2 3F 2F 2L 2R2 B L2 2B U L2 2D' 3F2 R' 2B U2 2F 2R 2F' 3U2 2R2 2F' F2 L' 2U' 3F2 U' 3F R 2F 2U2 2B2 3R R2 3F L B' 2D' 2F' 3U' 2B' 3F' D' 2D' 3U' 2U2 2L2 2D F L' 2B2 3F' 2F2 F' 2U2 2F L2 2R2 2B 2D2

*7x7x7​*1. F2 3U' F 2R2 3B' 3D L F 3L' B' 2U' 3L2 R 2D' 3R2 3B' F' L' 3B2 R 3B2 R' 3U2 L2 3B 3F R 2B2 3F' 2F' F 3D2 2R2 U' L 2R2 3D2 3F L D' 2R2 3D2 2L' 3R2 2D 3L 2R' D R 3B 2D2 U 3L' R 3F' D F 3L D' 2D' 3U 2B' 2F 2L 3L 3R2 2R2 R2 2D2 2B' 3F' 2L 3R 3F2 3D' 2R 3U' R D 3U2 U 3B 2L2 2D' U2 2L2 2R2 F' 2U B2 3R' 2R' R2 2D' F 3D 2F' 2D 3L 2B'
2. B' 3B' 3F2 3R 2F L2 3R' B 2F2 L2 2U 2F' 2U L' 2B 3F R2 3F2 2R' 3B' 2L' 3B2 2R2 3F2 L' 3L2 3R' 3F2 D2 3D 3L2 R' 2B 3U 2U 3L R2 D 3U' 2L' F' U 3B' 2F F D' 2U 2L' B' 2B' 3B' F 2L' 3L' R2 3B' 3F2 2D 3D' R 2B2 2F 3U 2B2 2D' 3F' 2F2 3D' 2B2 3L2 3D B2 2D2 3U2 2U2 2L2 3D' 3L' F 3L2 D 3B2 3F' 2F2 2R 3B2 F2 3D' B' F2 R' B 2F 2D' 2R' 2F2 U' F 3D' 2U
3. 2L 2F D' 2F D' 2U2 3B 2R U' 3R' B' 3F2 3U' 3R2 3F' 2U2 L 3B' 3F' D 3D' 3U 3B' U' 3R 2F' 3R F' 3U 2F' 2R2 R U 2B' 2F D' 2D U2 3L B' F2 R 3D' 2B' 3B2 F' 3R2 3B' 3L' B' 3F2 2F' 3D' 3L 3D 3B' D 3D2 U 3F2 3R' 3D' 2R 3D2 3R 2R R' 2B' 2F2 3D' U 3L2 F2 2R2 3B2 3U2 2U' L 3R2 2U' 2B 2U 2R2 R' U2 2L 3D2 3F2 U' B2 3F' 3D 3L 3R' 2R 3D 2B2 3B' 3D F'
4. 2L' R' 3B2 2R' 2F 3L 3R 3F F2 L2 2B' 2F 3R 2D 2R 3F U2 3F 3D2 B2 L2 B2 2D 3D' 3U2 2U 3F2 2U2 3R2 3F' 2U 2L2 3R' 3D2 3R' 2D2 L D' 3U U2 R' B' D' 3D' 3R 3B2 2F2 F2 3R R 2D 2F2 3L' 3U U 2R2 2D2 2L 3L2 3D' L' 2L' 3F 2F2 R2 2F 2L2 2F2 3L2 3F 2F 3U 3L2 3R' 2B2 3F 2L 2D B 3B 3F' 3R 3F D 2L 2R' 3U2 B 2B2 3F2 F2 U' 3L U2 3B 3L 2B' 3B' 2F' F
5. 3L' D' 2R' 2F D 2U2 2L2 2R2 F2 3R' 2R2 2F2 L 2B' 3U2 B2 3F L' F2 U' 2F' 3U' U' 2F 3R2 2F' 3R R2 2F' 2U2 U' 3F' D' 2D2 U2 3R2 2D2 L2 B 2D U' 3B 2F' F' 2D 3U' U L 3L' 2B 3B2 F2 3D2 3U 2U2 3F' U2 3B2 R 3U' 2B' 2D2 3D 3U U' 2R' 2U L 2B2 2D2 F' R F2 2L2 B 2F U 2L U' 2R R 2U2 B' 2F' 3L2 3R 2B2 2R2 3B2 2R2 F 3R2 R B 2F' 3R R2 3B' 2F2 2U'

*8x8x8​*1. B' 4r' 3r2 L' D B 4r2 4u2 b2 3r' R' 3u b f 4r' 3u' u2 3f2 3l 3u 4r' u2 3r2 4r2 3u' R B' f 3d R D2 R' 4f' B2 l' 3u2 r' F2 r2 3d' B' L' 3l r 4u' 3r' b2 u' 3r' 4f' 4u 3b' 3r' R u' d2 D' b L r2 d 4r' L2 f' 4f' L 3b' R' 4u' 3r' D 3l' 3f2 B 3u' 4r 3l' f' d2 b2 F2 r2 3r' R F' 3d 3f2 u' 3d2 3r 3l2 F 3u b2 R 3d2 u2 F2 r' F2 D' 3r2 3d2 R 3d' r 4f2 4r 3u' f2 D' 4u 3u2 u 3f2 D2 3r L' 3u' 3l
2. 3f d2 F2 D2 B' 3b 3u2 b2 l' D2 4u' 3f' D' 3d' b F' 3f2 4f 3l 4r' 3f' d' U 3f2 d2 4u2 3u 3f 3l 3r' 4u2 f2 4u d l f b2 4f' 3l2 3u2 3l' D' 4u2 L' B' D' L' F 4f 4u' f' r' d b' L F u' 3f' d f' 4f' d' 3b u r F2 4u' 3b' u2 f' 3d r' F' b 4f' 4u 3r2 3l 4r2 3b2 L f' F2 3b' l R U2 3r 3f2 3u d' b' r 3r' F 3r2 3f' r u' 3l L2 3d2 3b' 3u 3b r f2 3f 3b' r D' 4f' D L D2 3r' d B' d2 3r2
3. r 3l U' D 4r2 d B2 r2 3l2 3r2 3b l' 3f' r U' 3u2 L2 3f2 D f' 3u 3b2 D' 3u u2 F d2 4r2 f2 3f' r 3u U R2 3l2 3b 3u u 3f L2 F d L' 3b' R r f2 R2 3b2 B2 3r2 f R2 L 4f' l2 4f 3d2 3r' B R2 3r2 4f' D2 l' 3u F2 b u2 l2 3l' 3b' 3r2 4r' f' F' B' u2 3r' B2 b2 3d u' L f' 3u B 3d2 3b 3f2 D 3r2 3f D' U' 4f2 3f' u2 3u' 4u' R2 U2 d u' r' 4r' f 4u 4r' l' U2 3d f' u 3b2 3l2 B 4r2 l' B'

*9x9x9​*1. d 3u' 3f F2 4b' 3b2 L' 4b' d' 4d D2 F R' L 3d' 4l 3b 4b2 U 3d' 3b2 F 3d2 3r' R' U D d 3u2 4b 3l F2 U 4r' r2 3f' r' F 3l' 3b 3r f 4r 3u' f' r' 3l2 4u2 4d L 3f2 B 3r' F2 D' 4b' 3l2 u l' B' 4l' r' 3b' 4l U 3r' d L2 4d f2 l' f' 4r' l2 b' d' 4r2 4u b 4b2 3l R l2 r 4b' 4r2 3u2 f2 B D2 u' 4l' 3l 3d2 D B 3b2 L 4d f' 3d2 R2 4d2 3b u2 r d 3r 4b2 f d2 3l' D' 3r' r' 3f B D 4f2 r'
2. B 3u 4u' 4r2 3b' d 4b' f' r' 3d2 3u' D' 3b L2 4d2 F2 D 4d u L' b l2 4d2 F l u f2 D2 L 3b L' 4u' 4r' f B2 4f' 3r' 3f2 4u2 4b2 F 3l' l' L u f' l2 B2 u L' 4d2 b D r' B l 3d2 3f2 3r u2 4u' f u b2 3l 4u B2 4u 4f' B2 4d2 4f2 4l' F u 3u2 4r2 3l2 d2 4l' 3d2 3l2 B' d' 4r' D' 4b2 4d2 L f' U2 4b2 4u r L' 3u d' 4b l' d f2 4r 3u' 4d' 4u2 L b2 B' 4f2 4r' B2 R' 3r2 l 3l' d 3f2 d u2 L' 
3. U2 4l b2 4f U2 4l 4f 4b' F' 3b' r' 4u U2 3d u2 3b' f 4u B l' 3f' 3b' 4d 4f' 3f' F b' 4l' r2 f' 3l2 u 4r2 3b2 D' 3r2 3b2 3d' 4b F2 R' l F2 r' 4f' 3f2 R' D' 3d 4l2 4u' 4f2 D' R' 4u2 4f 3d l2 3d2 R' d2 3f U2 D F' U' r' B b f2 4f' 3u b 3b f' 3d2 F' 4d2 3u U2 B 4d 3u2 3l L2 4f2 F 3d 3r F 4u 3u U' 3d' l' d' 3f2 3r2 4f B' r f' F2 4u' 4b' 4l 3d F U2 l2 F2 U2 4l 4f' f2 3f 3r2 3f2 R2 U'


The WCA Scrambler changed so I can't use it anymore for 8x8 and 9x9 scrambles. I now take the qqtimer-scrambles. But they are in SiGN. Sorry for that.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (Feb 13, 2013)

4x4x4: 52.78 50.52 53.78 (57.83) 51.43 55.16 52.90 54.11 (44.97) 53.02 55.43 54.59 = 53.37
5x5x5: 99.08 (100.25) (95.56) 96.22 99.30 = 1:38.20
7x7x7: 274.75 274.80 267.41 (266.08) (296.27) = 4:32.32


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 13, 2013)

Round 19

4x4: 54.41, 49.55, 1:06.71, 51.30, 55.03, 1:01.94, 49.12, 1:07.98, 1:00.16, 58.84, 50.55, 59.10 = 56.76
5x5: 1:40.22, 1:42.90, 1:28.32, 1:24.79, 1:58.07 = 1:37.15


----------



## Username (Feb 14, 2013)

*Round 19*

4x4: 1:27.78, 1:26.61, 1:26.77, 1:38.74, 1:56.03, 1:19.57, 1:38.01, 1:14.86, 1:22.18, 1:34.28, 1:48.40, 1:41.70 = 1:34.13

Worst 4x4-solves in a long time

5x5: 3:01.90, 2:35.36, 2:47.95, 2:50.70, 3:12.29 = 2.53.52

Includes PB


----------



## KCuber (Feb 15, 2013)

4x4: 36.83, 36.75, 40.88, 43.82, 34.27, 40.30, 42.35, 42.51, 36.16, 35.18, 35.07, 44.56=38.99


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 16, 2013)

4x4
Average: 1:19.85

1:18.65, (1:31.05), 1:22.80, (1:01.91), 1:19.06, 1:23.38, 1:20.90, 1:15.78, 1:17.13, 1:18.91, 1:18.46, 1:23.45


----------



## mycube (Feb 25, 2013)

*Results for Round 19*​
*4x4x4​*38.99 KCuber
53.37 mycube
56.76 JianhanC
1:19.85 khoavo12
1:34.13 Username

*5x5x5​*1:37.15 JianhanC
1:38.20 mycube
2.53.52 Username

*6x6x6​*

*7x7x7​*4:32.32 mycube

*8x8x8​*

*9x9x9​*

*Round 20*​
*4x4x4​*1. Uw Rw R' Uw2 Fw' L Rw' Uw2 U Rw D2 Uw2 B2 D Fw2 U Rw U2 Fw' D2 R U2 B L' U' B Uw2 Fw L' Uw' F' Uw' R2 F D' L' R' F2 D2 L'
2. U' L' Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw' R' Fw' Rw R' Uw B' D' Uw U' B' F2 L2 Rw Fw' D2 F2 Uw' B' F2 U2 F L2 Rw2 U Fw L' Fw' F' D B2 Rw' D' U R2
3. D2 Uw' U' Fw2 L' F' D2 B2 Rw R' Uw B2 L' R2 D' L2 Rw' R' D U' F L' Rw Fw' F' L2 D' Uw Fw2 F L Rw' R2 D' B2 F2 Uw' F2 Rw' R
4. U R' B2 D' Fw' F2 L2 R' B R B2 Rw' F' D2 U2 R' B R B' U2 B' D U R' F' D2 Uw2 R' Fw' Uw U' B2 R' F R Uw2 Fw2 L2 R B2
5. Rw U L2 R' Fw2 L D2 F2 D Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw' L R B D' Rw' Fw' R2 Fw' L2 F2 Uw B' Uw' U2 Fw L' B2 Fw' L' Fw2 F' Uw' L2 Rw' D' Uw2 R
6. D2 Fw' D' U F2 R B Uw' Rw2 U2 Rw F' Uw U Fw' U R' B2 Fw2 D Uw2 U B2 Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw U' Rw Uw' R D2 Rw R U2 L' D2 Uw2
7. Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 D2 F R2 B' L' R2 Uw' R' D L2 B2 R2 B' F R' D F Uw U' B Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 R' D' B D2 Uw R Fw2 L F Rw B2 Uw'
8. L' R' D2 L' D2 Uw2 U2 L U F' L2 U L' R2 B Rw' B2 Fw' D' Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' B F2 Rw' D B' Fw2 R' U F2 Rw Uw L2 D' Fw2 D2 Uw' R2
9. Uw' Fw' L' Rw2 R2 Fw D' B2 Uw' Fw2 U2 L' Fw F D Uw' Fw' F' D2 B L' Uw2 B' F' U' F2 U2 L' Rw' Fw Uw2 R2 D2 Uw2 U' L2 B2 Uw U2 F
10. D2 Rw2 D' Rw' Fw D2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 L2 R U' L2 B2 L Uw' Rw Fw' F' Rw' R B2 Rw R' D L2 R Fw Rw Uw2 F2 D Uw2 B' Fw Uw2 B2 L2
11. F R' D' U' L2 D' R' Fw R' Fw2 D' R Uw' U Fw' L B Uw B2 Rw' B Rw2 U' F2 L Fw' R2 Fw' F' D2 Uw B2 Fw' F' D2 Uw U2 Rw2 Uw' U
12. L2 R D U F' D' Fw R D L D2 L U' F L Rw' D' F2 D2 R' Fw' Rw U' F D Uw' U' Fw Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 F' L Uw Rw' U' Rw Fw

*5x5x5​*1. D Bw2 L2 Bw L' R' D' U2 Rw' U' R2 F2 Lw2 Fw' L Lw' R D Fw2 D' U Bw2 Uw Rw' Bw Dw' Rw' D2 U' F L D2 U B Dw' Uw Fw F' U2 L' Lw' R' Uw' Fw' F Uw Rw' Fw F2 D2 B F2 Uw F R' D2 B' R2 D' Rw'
2. Lw' B L Lw Rw Dw2 R2 B2 D F R Dw' Rw2 D Dw' L' R' Bw Uw2 F' U Bw Uw' Bw Dw' Lw' Fw2 R2 B D B' R D' U2 L Bw' Dw' Rw F Lw' R Bw Fw U' F' R2 Fw' Rw' Uw' Lw2 Dw' L2 Lw' R2 U B' Bw2 Rw2 Uw Bw2
3. Dw2 U B Rw' F Lw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 F' D' Dw' U' Lw2 Rw B Dw2 U Bw' R2 B' Dw B2 Fw' D' B2 Bw Fw L2 R2 D' Fw' F2 Dw B2 Lw Rw R2 Uw Rw' Bw' Lw' Dw2 Rw R' D Uw2 L' Rw D2 Dw2 Uw Bw R' Fw Lw D2 L F' Lw'
4. B Uw L' Uw2 Fw R Bw F D Dw' Uw' R' Dw' L' B2 D2 Uw' B Lw' Bw2 Lw Uw2 Bw' Lw2 D F Lw Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw Rw Fw2 Uw U2 B2 D Dw' F' U2 B2 Uw' Lw R' D2 R2 U' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw' F Dw U F' R' U' L' Rw'
5. B2 F2 Rw' Fw D' Uw2 Bw' Lw Rw U B' L Dw2 F Lw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 Rw Fw2 Rw B' U' Fw' F Lw' Rw' Bw L2 D' L2 Dw Bw' R Bw D Dw2 Uw' U' Rw' R' Bw' Fw2 L2 R U' L U2 Rw' Uw2 Bw' Rw' R2 Fw D Uw F' Dw' Bw

*6x6x6​*1. 2U2 2F 2U2 B' 2B' D2 2D 3F 3R2 D2 3U2 2B' U2 L2 2U2 2R' 2U2 F' 2L F2 2D' B' R2 U 2B' D 2L' D2 U' F2 2L2 B2 2B R' 2U U' L2 3R2 D2 3F2 3R2 D 2D' 3R 2U2 B2 2L' 2B 2F' F2 D' L2 F' 3U' 2F F U 2F 3R2 U 3F 3U' 2U 2R2 3F2 3R F2 2U L2 3F2
2. 3R 2U B 3U' 3R2 2U2 3R2 2B 3F2 2L 3R B2 U2 R2 2F2 3R' 3U' 3F 2U2 B2 2R 2U L2 R' 3U 2L U' 2F2 R' D 2B2 L2 R2 2U2 B' F 2R R' B 2B D 3U2 2U2 U 2L R 3F2 2U' B' 3U2 2B2 F D' 2L 3U2 2U' U' R' D 3U 3R2 B2 2B' 3F 2F 2U2 B 3F 2D' 3R'
3. D F 2U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 2D 2U2 2B R' 3U' 3F F' 2L' 2U' L' 2R2 2F' 3U' B2 L B 2U' L B' 2B2 F2 D2 L2 2F2 D' 2U2 F' L2 2L2 R2 B F2 L2 B' 2F2 3U 2F' F' 3U2 2B2 2F 2R' R' B' 2U' B2 2R R2 D' 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 2D U' 2L' 3F' F' D2 3R' R B' L
4. B2 2F2 D R 2F' F2 L2 2L2 3R 2R2 R' 2U2 2R' 2D2 2F' R 3F 3U B' 3F' F' D 2B D' 2B 2U2 2F 2R2 F L2 3U' L2 B2 2R2 B 2L' 3R D 3U 2R' D' 2U' 2L 3R2 R B' D U2 B2 2R' R 2F' F 2L2 3R R' D2 U 2L 3F L' B' 3U' 3F2 2D2 2L 3R' B2 2F2 D
5. 2D B R' U 3F2 D' 2D 3U' 2L' D 2D B2 D' 2D' B 2B D' R' F2 2D2 2L2 B' 2B 2L U2 2B' R2 2U' 2L2 2U' L2 2D U 3F' 2U2 B2 2F2 R2 B' L' 3U' 3F 3U2 B2 2B' 2R 2B2 2L 3F2 3R' D2 3U 2L' B 3F' 2F' 2L2 3R U 2L 3R2 2F2 2D' 3U 3R' 2F2 3R' U 2L' D

*7x7x7​*1. U2 3F2 2F F2 U2 2B' 2D2 B L' 3L' 2U 2R' 2B2 3F2 2F F2 2U2 B' 3B 2F2 3D' R' 3D2 3F2 2L2 2F' 3D 2F 3D' 2U' 2F2 3L2 2U 3F F' R' B2 U 2L2 2R2 R F' 3U2 2F 2D 3B2 3F' 3U' U' 3B2 2L B' 3B' 2L' 3R 3F' 2F 2L B2 3F2 3R 2U2 B L2 3R2 2B2 2L' 3F' 2F F' D' 2L 3F 2L D' R 3F D' 2B2 3B 3F2 3U' 3R2 D' 3B2 F' 3R 2R' B 2B 3F' D 3U2 2U' 3R' 2R2 D' 3R' D 2D
2. F2 R' 2F L' 3B2 3F R2 3B L 2B2 3D 2U2 2B 2R' D 3D2 3U' 2F2 3L' 2F L' 3U2 3F2 3U2 3L 3U' B2 3B 2F2 3D' 3L 3R' 2U 3F' F 3L2 2R' 3B2 2L 3L 3B' F 2R' 3U' 2L2 U2 3L 2R2 2F2 2D' U' 3B 3F2 D' U2 2B2 D2 L' 2L2 3R' 2B' 2D 3D' 2B' F' 2D2 U2 3B2 D' 3D 3U 3F' 2R 2F 2D 2B2 3F' L' 3R 2B F2 3L2 3D' F 2L2 U 2B 3F2 2R B2 2F' F2 3L2 2R 3B' 3D 3U F 2L' F'
3. L' D 3R' 3B2 D' 3U2 3B' 2D2 2L 2R2 B 2U2 R' 3B2 U' 2B' 3F 2F2 D2 L' 2L2 B2 2B' F' 2L 2R' 2B2 2D' 3B' F 2U2 B2 2F D 2U2 3L B2 2L' 2B U' 3B' D' 3F2 U2 2F 3U U L2 B 3B2 F2 R 2D B2 2B2 2L B 3D2 U' L2 3B 2F 3U 2R' D2 2U' 2F2 2U 3L 3B' 3L' 3B 2F' F 2D' 2L2 B' 3B 3R D2 2F L2 2L' 2B2 2L 2R R2 2D 3R 2D 2R 3F' F' D 2D2 3D' B2 2B' 3B 2F
4. 3U' 2F 2L2 2B' 3B2 2L2 2R2 U2 L2 2L' 2B' 3B' 2F' 2D 3R 2F' F' 2D 3U2 3F2 3L 2R' U B2 3F' F D' 3B2 3L2 2B2 3F' 2D' 2U' 3L 3D U' 3F2 3L2 2R' B 3U2 U F R 3B' R B U' L 2D U 3L2 2D 3U 2F' L' 2F 2L2 2R2 B 2B R' 3D' R 3B' 3F2 3D F2 U 3L2 2R2 2D2 2F2 2U 2B' L 2F2 2D2 3D B2 3B' 3F' 2D2 2L 2D' 2U' 3B2 D2 3R' 2F 3D 3L U 3R' 2B2 2L' U B' 2B' 3B
5. 3F 2F2 3L U2 R' 3B' U 3F F 3L 2R' B 2B' 3U2 R D2 2B2 3F D2 R2 B' 2B2 2D 3U' U' 2R 2B' 2U 2B 2F' L F2 3D' 3F' U F 2R 2B D2 2D2 3F' 2F2 3U 2F D2 3U' 2U' 2R 3B' F 3R' 2F 3L R 2B 3D 3B' 3D2 2U2 U' 3L' B' 3D2 L2 3B 3L2 F2 L2 3U 2F D 2U' U2 2L 2U2 2L U' 3F 2D' 2F' 3L' 3D2 B2 2B2 2F F' L2 2R 2U 2L2 3L2 2B2 L 2L2 2R' R2 D 2D' 3D F2

*8x8x8​*1. u' l' 3l2 3b2 l' 4u l 3u2 f' 4r2 d 3d' R2 u' r D F' 3u L2 d' 4r 3u2 b2 4f2 l 3r2 L' r2 b2 r2 3b b2 4u2 u 3r2 3f' u2 4f 3d d D 3l2 3d2 L' d 3u' u2 F D' B' 3d' u' U L D' B' 3f R' d' L2 f 4f l' f' D2 F2 l2 D2 d' 3r u2 3b d 3u' 4f2 3b' u2 r' b2 l' f2 3b D 4f' U' 3r' 3f' D 3u' R' L2 F' 3l' b' l 4u2 4r 3u' U2 3d' b' 4r2 B F2 4f 3l2 3r D2 d 3b2 D2 B2 3b d 3l' 4f B F 4u D' 
2. F b2 4r2 3b' 4u 3u' d U2 4f' f2 b l2 3f 3u F2 L' u 4f' L2 r 4u l2 U 4f' r 3l' f' 4u2 l2 3u d U2 3f2 R2 L f2 F2 3f2 L R2 r' 3d B 4u D2 F2 4r l2 B' 4f' D U' R' 3l' u2 3d2 D L' 3r' r 4r 3u R 3r D2 3l2 f2 F' 4u' r 4r d' L' D 3r2 4u2 b2 3d' B r 3l 3d2 f r' u' B 3l2 l2 f2 U r2 4u2 3d2 3u2 r2 b2 B 3r2 3d b2 4r2 l' U2 l2 b 3f2 D2 d2 F2 r 3d' L 3u' f 4f 3f' L 3d' 3l2 b
3. d' 3d2 3f d2 u2 f' 3b2 3f 4u' F' R U2 4f 4u 3u' F 3b' u 3d d 3u2 4f 3f l 3l2 3d2 R2 B' r 4u F2 3d' 3b' 4f' L 3u B2 F2 f' 3l2 d2 U' 3r' 4r U2 3d2 L2 F2 B2 r2 L2 d L' r2 R2 3b F' l' 3f 3l' u D' U2 l b2 r2 L R F2 U 3u2 3d r' F2 b D R 4u U 3u' 4f' 3u' 3f 3l' 3r' U 3r' D f d 4r2 3d2 3r2 f' 3u2 b' B2 L2 r2 3r' 4u f' 3l2 l 4u f d 4r2 F2 l 3f' 4f B' U2 4r2 3b' 3d 4r F b2

*9x9x9​*1. 4d2 4r' 3b' U l2 3r L 4r 4d 4u 3b' 3r2 3d2 f' b' u' 4u 4l2 r2 b' F R2 r' 3f' 4r d 3d 4d' L 4r' 3u2 L2 3r' 3f 4d2 l 3b2 B 3d2 f2 4r2 4l2 d 3f2 U2 4u f' R2 r2 4r U2 4u' F' 4l l' 3d' 4u2 4b' 3r2 b' 3l B' r' 3f' F2 4r2 u' 3f 4d2 U2 L 4f u2 L' 3d' R 3b' f' 4f2 d 3u' D2 4r L2 3l' U2 u 4f2 B 3r2 3l' F2 R2 3u 3r2 4d2 F' 4r2 3b L' R' 4d B2 4r2 r u2 3r2 u 4d' 3f u 4b D 3l b' 3f 4d' 3l' F 3d2
2. 3r2 R2 U2 4u B 4b2 F 3r2 L2 4d2 4r' l f 4r d f 3r' 3f2 4u2 4r' B2 3u' 4l' 3d' U L' 3u F' 3d' 3r b d2 R 4u 4f' L' 3d2 4d2 U' L' U' B 3f' f 3r 3l' 3u' 4b 4l' L' R' 3b b r2 4b2 4l2 3r' f2 l d2 U b 4u' u' 4r' 3u' F2 4b 3f2 3b' 3d2 3b f2 4d2 b B 4u2 B2 D' 4r2 4l2 3l' B 3l' 4l2 4d2 4l2 u' 4l' 3b' D B' 3d' 3u U' r' 3r 3b 4f 3d' F2 3l' 4f' 3r 3d 4b2 R 4u2 F2 d' 4b2 3f2 4u2 r' f' F R' f' 4d' b
3. 4f R2 3l f 3l 4f' 4r2 B d' D' L' r' u D' 4d2 4l' d2 R2 f R2 u2 3l' D B U2 3l2 L2 f2 4u 4f2 l 3f2 4l r U b' l 3b2 4f2 4u' F 4b2 3l2 D' 3l2 4u2 3d' 3l2 l 3b2 d2 4u' L2 3f2 4f2 b' U2 f' B 3r2 D' l2 3l2 4r' u' 3l2 4b2 r 4l2 4d L r' f2 l2 u d D2 3f' 3u2 R' 3l' L2 r2 3f B2 4d2 R 3d' 3b2 3r 4d2 D2 L' 4r2 3u2 4b 4u' 4f 3f2 F' f2 L' 3r r' u' 4r d' 4f u' b 3d' 4r' d' u' L' r 4f 3f' f' 4u2


Sorry for no results last week  I was weak and layed in bed the whole week and wasn't able to do anything..

Good luck everyone!


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 26, 2013)

What the hell. PB by almost 2 seconds:

Average of 12: *40.86*
36.96, 43.58, 40.88, (36.46), 38.25, 43.69 , 40.47, 42.25, 41.94, 40.90, 39.66, (46.84) 
On top of that, the first 5 solves were a 38.70 avg5. How did this happen. I'm so excited.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 27, 2013)

4x4: 52.42, 1:02.33, 57.52, 52.96, 51.31, 58.08, 42.70, 1:04.87, 57.28, 1:01.47, 57.48, 51.59 = 56.24
5x5: 1:43.49, 1:32.62, 1:35.09, 1:37.97, 1:30.78 = 1:35.23
6x6: 3:42.80, 3:28.19, 3:18.64, 3:11.06, 3:47.58 = 3:29.88


----------



## mycube (Mar 2, 2013)

4x4x4: 52.18 53.41 53.65 52.52 48.25 51.83 (54.27) 49.43 (47.90) 53.33 53.22 49.38 = 51.72
5x5x5: (102.41) 100.59 94.40 (94.36) 100.19 = 1:38.39
7x7x7: (277.28) 271.30 (268.56) 276.31 276.08 = 4:34.56
8x8x8: 435.00 444.40 442.38 = 7:20.59


----------



## Skullush (Mar 2, 2013)

*Round 20

4x4
Average of 12: 56.35*
54.72, 55.79, 56.65, 1:00.92, (1:07.38+), (48.85), 51.65, 1:02.01, 57.24, 57.65, 56.70, 50.20

*5x5
Average of 5: 2:05.05*
(2:20.66), 2:06.58, 2:00.55, (1:56.75), 2:08.02


----------



## AndersB (Mar 2, 2013)

4x4: 1:02.94, 1:00.58, 57.89, 54.67, 1:05.95, 1:08.26, 59.82, 1:01.31, 57.54, 1:00.34, 58.33, 52.82 = 59.94


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2013)

49.68 

50.94, 48.29, 55.61, 56.49, 49.18, 46.54, 44.26, 50.39, 56.56, 41.81, 44.98, 50.14

Broke my PB average of 5.


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 3, 2013)

4x4

Session Average: 1:22.96
σ: 7.92
Best Time: 1:10.34
Worst Time: 1:37.03
Individual Times:
1:24.68, 1:28.83, 1:21.24, 1:14.34, 1:30.11, (1:10.34), 1:29.25, 1:24.29, 1:17.91, 1:16.84, (1:37.03), 1:22.09


----------



## mycube (Mar 3, 2013)

emolover said:


> 49.68
> 
> 50.94, 48.29, 55.61, 56.49, 49.18, 46.54, 44.26, 50.39, 56.56, 41.81, 44.98, 50.14
> 
> Broke my PB average of 5.



Nice emolover! Now you have defeated me


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2013)

mycube said:


> Nice emolover! Now you have defeated me



LOL! You still beat me in 7x7, soundly in 8x8, and possibly 6x6. When are you getting a 9x9? Your time will kick the crap out of mine.


----------



## mycube (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a noob in 6x6 so no 
I don't know because atm i don't have the money. I hope in a few months..


----------



## KCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

4x4 36.95, 37.68, 36.67, 39.24, 39.41, 39.36, 40.66, (35.31), 35.59, (59.42), 36.49, 37.44= 37.95
5x5 (1:29.53), 1:28.67, 1:28.70, (1:25.69), 1:27.52= 1:28.30


----------



## mycube (Mar 5, 2013)

*Results for Round 21*​
*4x4x4​*37.95 KCuber
40.86 yoshinator
49.68 emolover
51.72 mycube
56.24 JianhanC
56.35 Skullush
59.94 AndersB
1:22.96 khoavo12

*5x5x5​*1:28.30 KCuber
1:35.23 JianhanC
1:38.39 mycube
2:05.05 Skullush

*6x6x6​*3:29.88 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*4:34.56 mycube

*8x8x8​*7:20.59 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 21*​
*4x4x4​*1. U2 L' R' B Fw' F Uw2 L' U B' Fw' U' B2 U' Fw' D2 Rw R Uw U' L' Uw Fw U Fw' L' Rw' R2 D' B2 Fw' R' F R' B' F' L2 D' Uw B
2. Fw' Uw2 L Fw' F U L D2 Fw' R' B2 Fw2 F2 L2 R2 F' U Rw R2 D Rw2 F2 L' B2 Rw Fw Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 U' Fw Uw2 B' Uw2 U' B' F2 Uw' F
3. B' Rw2 Fw U Fw' F2 L Rw' R2 B Fw' R2 D' U2 F' Rw' D2 Uw2 L R D' Uw2 L Rw2 R' D' Fw L' B' Rw2 U Rw R2 B' D2 B2 F D2 Fw2 F'
4. L2 B Rw2 R' D' Uw' Rw' D B U2 Rw B R2 Uw' L Rw Uw2 R2 D L Fw2 D Uw2 U' F2 D U' L Rw' U2 L' Uw' U2 B' Uw' B Fw R D2 F2
5. Uw Fw Uw U B2 L R B2 Fw' L R' Uw' B' F' L' R2 Fw U2 Rw Uw' B' Fw D' F2 D' B' F U F2 U F D R' Fw D2 U B' Uw' R' Fw'
6. B2 L2 Rw2 R D2 R2 U2 B D' Fw2 R' Fw2 D2 Rw R D' B2 F2 U' B Rw' R2 U2 B Fw Rw' R D Uw Fw' U2 Rw D Uw2 L F Rw' F Uw2 L2
7. D2 U' Fw' F Rw' D' Uw B' D2 U' Fw2 Uw Fw L' Fw2 Rw R B2 L2 D' Fw2 F2 Uw U' Rw R' Uw' Rw B2 L' R2 B Fw2 D2 Fw2 L U2 B2 Fw' L'
8. Fw' L' Rw' R D' Fw2 L' U' L2 Uw' L Rw2 Fw' F L' Fw Uw2 F Rw2 Fw Rw2 D U2 L2 Rw U' L2 Rw R' F2 U2 L B D B' U F2 R2 U' Fw2
9. R' F2 D2 Rw U2 Fw2 D2 L D2 F2 Rw' Fw' Rw' U' Rw' Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 L' D2 Rw' B D U Fw L' R' Fw' F' D Uw' U2 B' L Rw' D U L Rw'
10. U B Fw2 D' Uw' F R' Uw2 B' Fw2 F L2 U R2 Uw U' L B2 Rw' R B' Fw Rw2 Fw' D' B U R2 Fw' L B2 Fw' Uw Rw2 R2 B' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw'
11. D Uw' B2 F' D' Uw' U' R' Fw Rw Fw L' Fw D2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw Fw D F' U2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 R' U F' Uw' U2 Fw' Uw R2 U2 Rw Fw2 Rw' R
12. L2 F' U B' R' Fw Rw2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw' R2 D Fw2 L Rw Fw D' F U F2 Uw B' D' Rw' Fw R' U Rw2 U B Fw2 U2 Fw F2 U Fw F Rw Uw'

*5x5x5​*1. Rw2 Dw U' F2 R F2 U Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 D U' F D Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw2 R' D' Dw Rw' B' R' Fw R2 Dw2 Uw U F Rw2 R2 B' D2 Bw' F' Uw B2 D2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 F' Rw' R' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 R Uw Lw2 Rw' Dw F L Rw' Fw' Uw
2. Dw B' Dw' Uw' Rw' D2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 R' Uw Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 Fw' F D' B F2 L2 R2 B' Fw' D2 Bw F' D Rw' Dw Fw2 Lw2 D' U2 L D2 Uw' Bw2 Lw U' B' F' U Rw2 R Dw' B' Dw Uw2 U2 Lw2 F L' Lw' R2 U2 L2 Lw'
3. R Uw2 Rw' B' Rw' R Fw' Rw B Fw' U2 Bw2 Fw F2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 R2 B2 Bw Fw F2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 R B Fw L2 Lw B Rw2 Fw F' D' Uw F Lw2 Rw U Rw D2 L2 Bw2 Uw B' Bw R2 U F2 R Fw' L B F2 R' Dw F2 D2 U'
4. B R2 Bw L2 Lw' B Dw' B2 Rw Uw2 L' Bw Fw' Dw' B Dw U R' Uw Lw' Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' F Uw U' Fw' F Lw' D' Bw2 D L2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw U2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 B' Bw Rw B R' U2 L2 R2 D' Fw' F Dw2 Uw' Fw D2 Lw2 Rw'
5. L Lw' R U R Dw B F2 R2 B Rw D Bw U' L' Dw2 Uw' Lw Fw2 F' D2 Lw' B2 Bw F2 Lw' Fw2 U' L2 R2 D B' Uw2 B' Lw U Bw2 F Dw Rw' B2 Bw L2 R' Uw2 F2 Uw' Fw' D2 B2 Fw F2 Rw' Fw F' D2 R Dw2 Lw Bw

*6x6x6​*1. R U L' B' 3F 2F2 2L2 2R2 3F' 2D U2 B 3F2 2R D' B' 2U2 2R2 2D 2U' 3F F2 L' 3R2 R B 3F L' 2L2 2U' 2L2 3R' 2R R2 2F U' 3F 3R U B2 2D U' 3F2 3U2 L2 R 2D 2U' L 2L R' 2U' L 2B2 2U' 2B 3U L' 2F2 2D U' L 2F 3R2 B' L 3F' 2F' 2R2 U'
2. B2 L' 2R 3F' D2 2B' D' 3U2 2R' 3U 2B2 2R' 2D2 2U F2 L R2 2U 2B' 2L2 R B2 2D2 2U2 2L 3R' 2R' 3F2 L' B2 2B2 2F2 F' 3R2 2R2 2D2 2R' 2U' 2L' 3U' 2L' 2B L 2L2 3R2 2R2 R 3U' U 2B2 U' 2B2 2F 2R2 R2 2D' 2L2 3R' 2R2 D 2U 3R2 R' B' 2D' 3U L' 2R2 B' 2L2
3. D 2U 2B2 3F2 F' D2 2L2 2U U 3R' B' 2B' 2F 3U2 2F' F' D 2D 2F2 2U2 F' 2R B2 2L 3R' 2B 2D' 2F D' U' 2B' D2 R' D2 B 3F' L D F' 2U B2 3F F D2 3U 2U' 2L 3R 3U2 2L' 3R2 2R2 3U2 B2 3F' 2L 2F 2D R' U' B 2F L U2 3R' U' 2B' 3F 2F2 F2
4. L 2L F2 U2 3F' L 2R R B2 3F2 D2 2R' 2B 2F2 R2 D 2L 2D2 2R' 2B2 F2 2L 2R R2 3F2 L2 3R' 2F' 3U' 2L' 2R' D2 2D 2R' 3U 2R2 3F 2F2 2L B R 2B2 3R' 2B F R2 U L' 2L2 B2 2L 3R 2B2 2F' L' U' R' 3U2 2U' R2 F 2D' 2F 2L' 2D R' 2D 3R 2F2 D2
5. 3F2 2F R 2B' D' 3U' L2 2D2 L' 2U' 2B' 2D' 2R 2U B 3F2 L' 2D U2 2F D' 3U' 2B 2F D2 R2 2U L2 2R2 B 2B2 3F 2D U2 3R2 2B 3R2 R' 3F2 2U' B2 3R' B2 2B' 2F' 2D 2B2 D B' 2B2 3F2 2F R' 2D' 3F' L2 2D2 3F' L2 B' 3U 2F2 L' 3F' F2 3R 2D 2U' 3R' F2

*7x7x7​*1. L2 2B2 3D2 L 3U2 F' D2 3D 3U2 2F' 2R' B2 2R 3F' 2F 3R' 3B 3D' U 2F' 2L B2 3U 3L2 2B2 L2 3F2 D2 2L D' 3B 2F D 3L 2B2 D2 L2 3R' 2R B2 U L2 3F F 2R2 3D2 U 2F F' 3R 2D2 U2 B2 2F2 2U2 3F 2D2 2R D 3D 3F2 2R' 2F U2 2B2 3B' 2F 3R2 3U2 2U2 U' 3F2 D2 2B2 2R F2 3U2 B D 2U 3L' U2 3R2 B2 3F' 2R' B' 3B' 2D2 3L 3U' 2B2 F R2 3U 3L' U2 2R F' 2U'
2. R2 3F R D 2B2 2R' U R' 2U' 3L 3R 2D2 3U2 2U2 U' 2L U' 2F' F2 2U2 3B' 3F' 3R2 3D' U 2F2 F 2D U 2B2 3R2 B 3D' 2F2 2D' 2F' L 2L' 3R2 B D' B2 D2 U2 L B2 3B' 3F2 2F U' 2B2 3D' 2U2 B R2 2D' 3R R2 2F' R' D' B 3B' U2 3L' 2F' D2 3B 3R 2R U' 3B 2D2 3F' 3U 2U' 3B D2 3L' 2F 2R 2U2 B' 2B2 2L2 2U2 3L2 2B2 3R2 2R2 D2 B2 R F' 2D 2L 3L' R 3F 2F'
3. B 2B R' 3U2 R B D' 2L' 3L2 3B 3R2 3D 3B2 3L 3R D 2B' 3L' 3R 2U' 3B F2 2U2 3B2 3F' F' 2R D2 3D2 2L' 2B2 3L 3D' 3R2 R' 2F2 2R' D' 3U2 L' 3D' 2U' 2B' 2L' B 2L 2B 2F F' 3D 2L2 R2 D2 2D U 3R' R B 2F2 F2 2R2 2B2 2F' R 2D 3D2 3F 3L 2R' 2D2 3D2 3R 2R2 2F' 3U' 2L 3R2 2R2 2B' F R 2U2 U2 B' 2F L' 3R2 3U U' 2B2 3U' 2U2 3L 2B2 3B D' 3B2 2F 3R 2R
4. R 3B2 3F 2F2 2U 3L' D2 2L' 2U' 3B' 3L F2 2L2 3L2 2R2 2U' L2 3L2 F L' 3R2 2D2 B' 2L' F' 2L' 2F' 2D' L 3F U2 2B' 3D2 3L 2R' R2 U 3F' F' 2D' 3R2 2D' L F' 3D' 3U' R' 3U2 2R' 2B2 3D2 3R2 3B' R F 2L' 3L' 2R R' 2U' 3F2 D2 B' 3F' 2D2 3F 2D 2R R' D2 3B2 D' U 3F2 L2 3D' 2U R 3D 2L' 2R' 3F2 L' 2R D' U 3L' 3D' 2U2 2F' F' 2L 3L2 2R 2D' 2L 2R' R 2D' L2
5. L2 2L' 2R' B2 2L2 3F 3R' 2R' 2D 3L' 2F2 F2 2L' 3B 2F' 3U2 B2 3F' 3R 3B2 2D2 3R2 3D' 2F' 2U' 3B 2L2 3L2 3R 2U2 U2 3F' D' 3F 3U2 2B2 3B2 3F2 2L R 2D' 2L2 3L2 2R 2D' 3D' 2U2 3L' 3R 2D2 3U2 2U 3F' 2U2 2L' 3F2 2L2 D 2U' 2B 2F2 L2 2L2 3R2 F 2D R' 3U' 2U 3F' 2F 3R B 2L 2B U' 3F' 2F2 3R 2B 3R 2B U' 3B 3F2 F2 2R 3B' 3L D2 3F R' D2 2U' L2 3F' U 2B 2U' 3F2

*8x8x8​*1. 3f2 D l' D 4r' u2 b U2 B 3l 3b 3d2 4r u' d 4f' 4u' F' 4u' D' 3u2 3f 3d' U' 3u2 D F' 4r2 R 3r2 3f2 3r2 d' 3l' b U l' u d l 3d b' L' u' D' b2 L 4r R' 3r 4f d2 B' 4u' B' L' R 4f2 U 4f2 3b 3l' B2 4u' 3l F2 B2 f u R2 4u2 3d2 d' F' 4u' L' 3u2 U' D' B r 3b' 4f b' B' r' R 3f' u U F' U2 F 4r2 4f' f2 3d' 3f2 D2 4r' F' f' d' 3l' U2 4f' d' f2 D' r2 D 4r' D' u 4u2 3u' 3d2 3b2 r L'
2. 3u' 4r 4u' 3l u2 d' b' R2 D 3d' L' l 3l2 3u2 F' 3l2 r' 3r2 4u2 F2 3d2 4r u 3d' R2 3b2 F' f' l' U2 D' L B' 3r 4f 3d D2 f' U 3b' l' 3d' U2 3u' F2 b2 B2 3d2 u' r f D u' f L' F2 4u 4r 3r' D' B 4r' 3u l2 3l2 4f 3r2 F' 3b' B 3l' D d2 3d2 3l B 3u2 3f' 4r f2 L u 3d2 4u 3f F' 3l' D' F' B' r 4u2 3r' r2 u d D' b2 4f 3r2 u 3l L' 4r2 f2 3r2 3u' F2 b' r2 D' 4u2 3u L F D2 U' 3f 3r' L'
3. l' r' D d2 F' 4r' 3b' 4r' F' 3b' d b B' R2 3r' 3f2 u F r b2 F B 3u F' 3f B' 3u2 r' 4u2 f2 r' 4r2 b' r2 4u d' 3r r' B L2 l 4r2 3b F' u' 4u2 r2 B2 D' F' B2 4f2 u2 F2 B' b2 u' U D' F 3f' U 4u2 f' F u L' R' l u' r 4u 3u 3b2 l2 D F2 3l R' f2 3f R' 3u' L' 3r 4f2 D2 4f2 3r b' 3r2 B2 3f' 3u R2 L2 b2 R 4u D2 R 3b r' d l' B 4u l2 b 3l l r 4u u' 3f' 4u 3r' b' B' l'

*9x9x9​*1. R' 4u2 4l' U D' 4u 3f' 3d2 3r' u2 3r' r' 4b' 4f' 3l2 f2 u' D' 4u 3u l' R' 4u2 U d2 b' 3u' l L2 U2 4r 3d' 3f 4u u 4f2 3f F 4b r' 4f' 3d' 4d 3l' 3f2 4l' F' d F' 3d' 4r 3d d l' D' 4d 3b' 3f U' 3f' r' f2 3u 4l' 3f' u' 3b' 4r2 R2 b 4d2 l' 4l2 4f2 F2 3l2 u' 3b D' r 4d2 4l' 4b' u2 4f2 l' R' 3b f' 4r' f2 3l2 4d2 d2 F' 3l' 3d b 3r' 4d2 B' 4r2 l b B' 4f' 4r' 3r 3d2 l' 3r2 4f 3d d f' 4u 3b 4b' f2 4f2
2. 3r2 3l f 4f' 3b' 3l2 F 4r2 F2 3l d 4d' 3u f 3b 3r' 3d2 d' 3l' 3d2 d2 3u' 4b' 3d' 4d u d' 4r2 l' R' d' 4r' 3d2 3l B' l2 L' 3u 4r2 d' 4b' U2 l b' 3u2 R 3r2 F B2 U' F2 4l 3d2 4u' 3r' b2 4b 3u2 l2 3d2 4u' 3f2 b B 4d 4r' U2 3b u' 3b f' 4b d2 R' 4f' 4r2 4f2 U2 b L 4f b2 3l 3d u' r' 4r f F2 B' 3l' r2 l2 U2 F' R2 3r2 3d 4f d B2 d' 3l 4d2 4u d r 3b 4f2 u2 B' f2 4b 4f 3l2 b' r2 d2 b' u'
3. R' 4l d' f r 3b' 4r2 b' 4b' 4l 4r' r2 4f 3d u2 d2 4f R' L f2 U2 f2 l' B' 3u f u d' B 4b' 3b2 4l' 4r F 4d' 4f' l 4r2 r 4d 4b r2 b 3d2 L' 4b F r2 f 4b R2 3l' l f 3r2 3d 4l' U R b' 3d' 3b2 L2 D 3b u2 U2 R 4u 4d2 3f b' 3u 4d 4l' B' 4f' 3b D2 b' 3l' 3u 4d' 3l B' l' 3f2 3r 3f2 4l' 4r' d2 b U 3f2 4f' 4r 3f' 4d' f' F' d2 b2 F l2 3l 3b2 U r' F' 4l' 3r2 B 4l 3f2 r2 F2 b2 4b 4u

thinking about editing a 11x11 scramble each week..

Good luck everyone!


----------



## emolover (Mar 5, 2013)

It's seems like JianhanC's 5x5 are good compared to 4 and 6. I could just be that I suck at 5.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 6, 2013)

*Round 21

4x4
Average of 12: 56.01*
1:01.47, (48.43), 1:01.40, 1:02.38, 49.99, 59.39, 53.19, (1:04.78), 51.28, 51.50, 50.10, 59.36

*5x5
Average of 5: 2:15.93*
(2:18.82), 2:16.69, 2:13.73, (1:57.09), 2:17.36

*6x6
Average of 5: 4:13.82*
4:10.03, (4:55.77), 4:15.78, (3:58.56), 4:15.65

*7x7
Average of 5: 6:17.35*
6:34.09, (5:49.82), 6:05.92, (7:29.37), 6:12.03


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 6, 2013)

emolover said:


> It's seems like JianhanC's 5x5 are good compared to 4 and 6. I could just be that I suck at 5.



Probably because my 5x5 is good and I do sim a lot? My 6x6 is still quite bad, trying to break it in and hope it turns out better.

4x4: 52.20, 46.77, 1:00.20, 49.17, 1:03.90, 1:06.79, 1:04.28, 1:08.75, 1:08.31, 1:07.14, 1:20.24, 1:07.19 = 1:02.79 got annoyed and switched to yau halfway through.
5x5: 1:27.63, 1:29.79, 1:40.79, 1:23.41, 1:26.88 = 1:28.10 sim helps :tu
6x6: 3:28.81, 3:29.52, 3:15.54, 3:43.86, 3:44.48 = 3:34.06


----------



## Riley (Mar 7, 2013)

4x4:

Average: 52.61
49.03, 53.23, 53.02, 55.89, 49.04, 51.68, 52.28, 55.63, 48.73, 1:01.48, 54.21, 52.07


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 9, 2013)

Round 21 - 4x4

Session Average: 1:18.19
σ: 9.63
Best Time: 59.67
Worst Time: 1:30.22
Individual Times:
1:16.37, 1:26.60, 1:26.46, 1:07.45, 1:10.83, (1:30.22), 1:19.75, 1:20.55, 1:10.14, 1:25.61, 1:18.16, (59.67)

FIRST SUB 1 EVER YEAAAAA


----------



## emolover (Mar 10, 2013)

4x4: 48.51
47.57, 42.27, 48.34, 49.35, 59.85, 52.89, 46.81, 42.80, 52.64, 51.21, 46.60, 46.87

The counting 42 was nice!


----------



## TP (Mar 10, 2013)

*Round 21

4x4
Average of 12: 2:43.26*
(3:16.21) 2:28.74 2:12.79 2:25.91 2:45.59 2:33.86 3:06.19 2:46.43 2:51.91 (1:59.68) 3:03.94 2:57.27


----------



## mycube (Mar 10, 2013)

4x4x4: 52.90 50.18 51.75 53.77 (55.25) 51.06 51.11 (48.44) 52.18 50.94 51.71 53.40 = 51.90


----------



## mycube (Mar 12, 2013)

*Results for Round 22*​
*4x4x4​*1. 48.51 emolover
2. 51.90 mycube
3. 52.61 Riley
4. 56.01 Skullush
5. 1:02.79 JianhanC
6. 1:18.19 khoavo12
7. 2:43.26 TP

*5x5x5​*1. 1:28.10 JianhanC
2. 2:15.93 Skullush

*6x6x6​*1. 3:34.06 JianhanC
2. 4:13.82 Skullush

*7x7x7​*1. 6:17.35 Skullush

*8x8x8​*

*9x9x9​*

*Round 23*​
*4x4x4​*1. Uw' R' D' R' B R F Rw Fw Rw' U R2 Uw' Fw U L' B F U' B2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw Uw' B' R2 Uw2 L2 R' B L2 Rw2 D Uw2 R' B' F L'
2. R2 F R' Fw2 F U F' Uw' L2 R D2 Uw2 U2 F2 D' B' Uw B F Rw Uw B2 Fw Rw2 Fw F' L' R' U L R D' B2 R B' F2 D Fw2 F' R
3. Rw2 B' F2 R U2 Fw' R B L2 B' L Rw R2 Uw Fw F2 D2 Fw2 R F U' R2 Fw Uw' L R' Fw2 D2 R2 D L2 Fw F' L' Rw R2 D Uw U Rw'
4. B2 Fw2 L2 Rw D' U' F Uw U2 B Fw D Uw2 U' L' R' F' D' B' Fw Rw' D2 U Rw Fw' D2 Uw' F' L' D' Fw F2 R2 Fw' F Rw F' Rw2 U L2
5. B Fw F2 Uw2 Rw' D U L Rw R' B' Uw U' L U2 B D Uw F' Uw2 L2 B' L R2 F2 D' U R' Fw2 L' B' D' B2 Fw2 U Rw Fw' Rw' D F'
6. U L' R' D Rw2 B2 Fw' D2 B Fw' F' Rw2 D' F2 D2 U' L D2 Uw' R2 F2 R' Uw R U' F U' L' Fw2 U2 B' F Rw' R2 U R' Uw B2 D2 Rw'
7. R2 D2 U Fw2 R B' Uw R2 D2 L2 Fw' D Uw Rw2 R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F R B D' Uw2 F2 L2 F2 D2 Rw2 R' F' D Uw L' D' U2 Fw2 L2 D
8. D' U2 Rw Fw' D2 B Fw2 F2 U' L D F' R2 Fw2 R F2 Rw' F' D2 Rw2 Uw' U L' Rw2 R D2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' B' Uw U' B' L U2 L2 Rw' R B
9. Rw F2 U2 F' D Rw2 U B F2 Rw' U2 F R Fw' Uw2 Rw U2 Rw' Uw2 L Rw D B Rw' R2 Uw' Rw' Fw' R Fw' R U' B' Fw' U2 Fw R2 Fw' F2 Rw2
10. Fw' Uw2 B F R Uw' B2 D2 Uw' U L2 D U Fw' R2 Uw' B2 D U Fw' Rw R' F2 U2 Rw R' U2 Fw' D2 U' Fw L' Rw' D2 L Fw' D' Fw2 F L
11. B L B2 Rw' R F2 R' D2 Fw2 L' Rw U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B' L' R D2 Fw2 F' D U B F2 Uw2 R F2 Uw L B Rw Uw' Fw' F' R' F' R2 Uw'
12. Fw Rw Uw2 R' B F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw U2 Fw Uw2 R' F D' L2 D2 F Uw B Fw2 L2 R D2 F L Rw2 U2 B' D B' Fw' U Rw2 R' F' U B L

*5x5x5​*1. Fw D2 B2 U' B' Lw' D Dw2 B2 R2 B F Dw' U F' Uw2 Rw' D2 B' L' D Dw' Bw' L Lw B Fw F2 U' L' Bw2 U' Lw2 Rw Fw' U' Lw Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Dw' U' R Fw' Dw B2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 F L2 Lw' F D2 Lw U2 L2 Uw'
2. Rw F Rw Bw2 Fw Uw U2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Bw' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw Rw' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 F' D2 Rw2 Fw' R2 Bw' Fw' U L' R2 Bw Lw2 Dw Uw2 U Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Rw2 R' Uw' Rw2 Bw Rw Bw' Fw' U2 L' Dw F' L' Rw2 B2 Fw' R2
3. Bw' Dw2 Fw2 L Bw Fw' Uw Bw2 L' F L' Bw Uw Fw' Lw D2 U L' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 R' F' Rw Dw' Uw2 L Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw U Rw2 Uw U F2 D' L' Lw' Bw2 Fw U Rw' Fw L Fw' F2 Dw' B' U2 R2 Fw Dw2 F Uw2 B U' Fw2 Dw B2
4. Bw2 F Dw' Rw' B2 D U L Rw U B' F2 Lw B2 U2 Fw Dw2 L' Bw Uw' B' Lw R2 B' F Rw U2 Fw' D L D' Uw' Lw2 B2 L' R' B' L2 B D Uw' U2 L' Bw' Fw2 U' L' Fw L' Rw2 D2 L' D' U2 Bw L' Lw2 Rw2 B Rw'
5. R U2 B L Fw' R' D Dw2 U' Lw2 Uw Bw' F Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw D2 F D' F Dw' B2 Bw' D Lw2 Uw2 Lw' B Fw2 Dw' Bw' D' F2 R' Bw2 U' Fw R B D' B L' R F Lw2 Dw' U2 F' L2 Uw' L2 Bw Uw2 L' Dw B Uw Rw' Uw2

*6x6x6​*1. B D' R2 B2 L2 2L' 2R2 F R2 B 3R 2R2 3U2 2L2 3R2 B L' B2 3F2 F' 2R' D U2 3R 2U2 U' B2 2L' 2F2 U2 2F 2R' B' 2F' 2D' 3F' 2F 2D' F' R' 3F' 3R' R2 2B' U' L2 R 2D R2 2F2 3U2 2F' 2R' D B 2B' 3F F2 2L2 3R 2U 2L2 U' F' 2L' F' U L D2 2L
2. B2 2B2 2F' D 2L' 3R' 3U2 2U B2 2R R2 D 3U L U2 2L 2R 3F' 2F 2L' 3R R' D2 R 2F' 2U' 2B2 D2 3U2 L' D 3F L 3U 2L2 B 2U' F2 U' 2B2 U 3R' 3U 2R' R D2 2D2 2U2 2B D2 2L B 2B' 3F2 F' L' 2L2 2R' R2 D2 B' 2B' 2U' 2F' L' 2L' U' 2B' 2F' 3R'
3. L2 3R2 2R R U' 2R' 3U B 2B' U2 B 2F D2 2U2 F L' 3R 2R2 F2 L2 3F 2F2 L2 3R' 2R 3U F' 3U 2L' B' 2L' 3F L 2D' 3U2 B' U' 2B' D2 2U2 2B L' 2R' R2 B 3F' D2 2U2 3R' 2U2 L 2D' F2 R 3F R2 B 3F R B2 3U2 2R2 D2 2F2 L 3U' 3F D 2L 3U2
4. 2D 2L2 2B 2F2 R 2B D L2 R 2B2 3F' R2 B 3F R2 2B' D 2D' F' D B2 3F' 3U B F 2D2 2U' 2B2 3R 2R U2 2L' 3R2 2R F2 2R2 2B2 3U2 3F2 D2 L 3F' L2 2F L2 2D2 2U2 B' F2 3U' 2U2 U2 B2 2B U2 B' 2D2 B' 2B' F' 2D2 3U2 2U2 U 2L' D2 2U2 B2 2U R
5. 2F' 3U' U 3F 2F' D' 3U' 2R 2D2 L 2L R' 2B2 3F' 3R 3F' L' 2D' 2L' 2D B' L B' 2B' 3U' 3F' 2F2 L' R2 3F 2F' 2L 3R 2R R' 3F' 2F2 D 3U 2F2 L 2L2 R2 B' 3F2 R' 2U2 B' D2 3U' B2 F' 2L 3F2 D2 R D 2F F2 2L' 2R2 U2 2L 3U2 2R' 2B' 3F' 2L2 3F' 3U

*7x7x7​*1. 2L D' 3F' 3R2 R 2F2 L 3R 2R2 R2 2D2 2U' 2R2 D 3U2 U 3B2 3U' 3R2 2B' U2 3L' 3R 2R 3U' 2F U 3R 2R 2B L' 2F2 2L2 3F F2 U B2 3F 2F' U 3R 2F L' F2 D F L 2R' R 2U 2L2 2B2 F' 3D2 3R' 2U' L' 2R' F' L2 3U' U2 R' 2U 3L R 3F' 2F L' 3R 2B2 U2 2F F2 2L' D 2B 3D 3U' 2U' U2 B' 3F F2 D R' B' 2B2 3F 2F 2D 2U' U 2L' U 3F2 2R R' 2B2 F2
2. 2B' F 3R 2F F' 3U2 B' 3D 3U2 U 3R D2 2L2 3R2 B 2F2 F' 3R' 2R' 3U 2U2 L 3D 3U' 2L2 3R' 2U2 2F2 D2 2D' 2R' 3F' 2F' D2 3R 2F2 R' 2F2 U' B 2F F2 2L' 3B' 2D2 L2 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R2 2B2 3B2 2L 2R' 2B' 2F2 L' 3L 2R' R D2 2L2 2D' 3R' R' 2F' U2 3B' 3F 3U U 3L 3U' R' D' B 2F2 D' 2R2 2B 3F' 3D' L 3R 2R' 2U2 F2 2D2 U' 3L' 3D 3U 2B' 2D2 3U 2L 3L F2 D' 2U2
3. R2 2F 2D' 3F 2D 2B2 2F' F2 R' 2D 3U' 3L 3D U' L' 2B' 2D2 2U2 3B 3F' 2F' 3R 3D L2 F 2U' 2L2 2F' 2L 2U 2L' 2R' F' 2D' 3L' 3D' 3F U2 2B2 F2 3L 2B2 3U' 2L2 D' B 3D2 U2 2B D' B' 3B 3R R F' 3L2 3U2 2U 3R R' B2 2L' R 2B2 2U 2B2 D2 L 2L' B2 F 3L' 2R' 3F2 D2 2R' 2D' 2B' 3B' 2D B2 D 3D U 2B2 2D2 2U F 3R D2 2U B' 2B' 2L' 3R 2D 3D2 2U 3R2 U
4. 3F 3L2 2B2 L 2R2 3F2 L' 3R 2U' L' 2L 2R 2D2 3F2 F' 3D' B2 F' 3R2 3D2 B2 3B' 3F' D 3L' 3U 2R' 3U R U2 2L 2D2 2F 3L2 3F2 2L 3L2 D2 3U 2U U F2 3D' 2L 3R' 2R' 3U2 2L' B2 3B' 2U2 2L 2R2 R2 3U F2 2L 2B2 2F' 3L B' 3F2 3D' 2U L' 2L2 D 3D' 2L' U' B' 3U' 2L 3U F2 2L2 B 2D U B' 3F' 3D' L' 3L 2R' R' D' 3F2 3U2 3L2 2R' U 3R2 2R' 3U' B' 2R' B' 3L R
5. D' 2D2 2F2 3L 2B 2U2 2F' 2L2 3R B' D 2D' 3U2 U L' 2B2 3D U' 3F F' 2R2 3D' 2B' F D 3B 2L2 2D 3L 3U2 3R 2B2 3B' 2U 2R2 2F' 3U2 3F 3L F 2R B 2F2 2D2 3B2 R' 3U2 3R 3B' 3L2 3U2 U2 2F U B' 3U 2U R2 2F 2R2 3F2 3L' R' 2B D' L 2U2 2L' 2B 2D' 2R' 3D2 2B' 2U U B2 3B 3F 2F' 2L2 3L 3B2 2R2 2B 3B2 D 3D 3B F 3D F' U2 R2 2F' 2L 3L2 2R2 B 2L2 2B

*8x8x8​*1. u' B' u b2 d2 3l2 3d' 4u 3r2 D2 l2 3u 4u 4f' d D 3u L 3d' D' u' 3f B' b' d2 R D L' f l B' d u2 4r' 4f2 3r' u2 R 3r' F2 R2 4r2 4f 3r2 l2 3u2 U F 3f2 d' F' 4r F' 3f 3l2 u' l 4u 4f' u2 f' 3d R2 b2 4r' 3r2 d f' 4u2 d' 4r2 r b2 B f' 4f' d 3u' B' L' 4f2 R 3f2 4u2 3f L' D d 4u' 3r2 D r 3r2 3u' f 3l' 3b r 4u' l' 3r' f' B2 3r2 F' 3l 3u' b 3f 3r2 U2 3b D' u2 r2 3l2 3d u2 l2 L
2. R r2 3l l2 u2 3b' u' 3f 3b2 b' 4f2 4r2 u' 3b2 D l' B2 r l2 4r2 F' d L l B r D 3l 4f' f2 u2 3b' U' B' f' D2 4f F' 4r2 3l2 D2 u f' 4u' d2 r l b d2 D2 L2 3d2 3b' B' R' 4r' F' 4r f2 r2 l2 4r2 4u2 4r 3f 4r2 F b' 4r2 r U r2 4u D2 3f2 3l2 3b u 4u' 4r r b 3l2 4f2 3d2 F 4f2 D2 3b u D' F2 4f 3l 3r2 U' L' B 4r' d' D' R l' 3b' 4f2 d2 3l' u' D 4r f u2 B2 l r2 B2 3d' u' 4u2 l2
3. 4u2 b2 R2 r D f r' 4f B2 4u' 3f' 3l' D 4f2 4r' F2 R2 3d F' U R' 4u2 r 4r u 4f 3u' r L' d u' 4u' 4f2 3r2 3d2 4f2 4u 3u2 D2 b 4f2 3f2 U' d 3f R F2 f2 3u2 B f2 U2 3u' 3d f' b 3u 3r D' U2 4r2 R2 L' l' d2 L 3l2 l2 3f' 3r B2 b l' 3l' F u2 4f' F 4r2 4f' 3b' R2 3l' r 3b f' 3f U D2 R2 f2 u2 L 3l2 3d D2 b 3f' 4f d U 4f r2 3r 4r2 f2 r' 4r2 4u 3d2 B' 3u' F 3u2 u B 4r' u2 D F2

*9x9x9​*1. 4d2 B' F2 3d l' b2 4b2 3r' 4f2 D 3u' U2 f' 4b2 r2 3l 3r2 3f2 d' 3b2 R 4b 4r F2 3d2 3l U2 L2 R2 3f' 3b' 3d' b2 4u 3b 3r' 3d2 D R' 4b' f d r2 b r' 4l D 3f' r 4r2 3f 3d R L2 b' 4l' r2 3l2 3r' 4d' 4r2 B' u2 3b 3d2 u' 3r 3f b L R' 4d' b 4u' 3b' f2 b' D2 d2 l2 f2 3f' L 4l2 4b 4r' 3r 4u 4d' 4r' 4l2 F' b' 3r2 r2 4b' 4d 3b2 3l2 L2 4u2 3u D r' 4u' 3b2 4r F' 3b2 l 4b2 F 3f R 3u' R 4d' r' 3f l' 
2. 4f' D' u 4r' 3b' r d' B 3d' r b2 B' 3r' B' R' 3r' f' U 4b2 B' 3f 3b 4f' L 3b' f 4b' r 3f 4r2 3f' 4d2 R2 F2 3r2 D2 R' 4b' f 3u2 L2 4u' 3d 4l' d b R2 d 4l l' 3b2 b2 4l' 3r' B2 3f' R' 3u' d' r 4f' L2 r2 3u' b' 4d 4f 4d' 3r U2 u 4d' 3l 3u f B2 R 4d l2 3l R 3d2 4f F2 f U2 F2 l r' 3b2 3f2 B2 3r' 4r' r2 3l2 u 3r2 U' l' F' u2 3r 4f' 3u' 3l D' b' B 3f' r d2 4b 4d 3d' 4b2 b D2 U2 3l'
3. B2 3r' F b 3f 3r' f2 F2 4d' b' F' 4d' f' 3u2 r D' 3d2 4d2 4l D' 4b u' 3b' 3d' 4d' B r 4b r 4f l2 3f' U' F' 4b' b' 4r d 4f 3l 3f2 L 4u2 4d' 4l' u' 4l2 3r' 3u' d' 3l' F' 3u' L d 4b D' 3u' F' d' 3f' u' U2 3l2 4b2 3r r' d u' f' R D' 4r' 3b2 r' 4u2 l' 4u' 3u2 3f2 F2 4d' 4f' f' 3l2 F L' 3f' r2 4f 3l d2 B' L' 3f2 D' L2 R2 f 3u2 4d2 4f2 r2 F2 B 3f2 D r2 3f2 l2 f' b2 U' b' d 4l' U' 3d2 3b2 4b

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (Mar 12, 2013)

4x4x4: 52.06 51.93 49.61 53.53 49.28 (48.49) 52.00 (56.18) 52.34 52.15 54.13 49.63 = 51.67
5x5x5: (96.71) 98.97 97.36 99.11 (101.41) = 1:38.48
7x7x7: 273.38 (260.31) (281.69) 266.46 269.25 = 4:29.70


----------



## Skullush (Mar 13, 2013)

*Round 23

4x4
Average of 12: 56.70*
51.75, 53.37, 1:11.25, 58.63, 58.07, 1:00.10, (1:14.22), 52.66, 49.75, 55.74, (45.08), 55.72

*5x5
Average of 5: 1:59.77*
(1:48.81), (2:05.64), 1:59.50, 2:02.01, 1:57.81


----------



## Riley (Mar 14, 2013)

Round 23:

4x4:
Average: 49.82
49.40, 53.20, 49.53, 49.74, 47.46, 48.90, 55.55, 49.89, 45.63, 51.10, 53.38, 45.81


----------



## TP (Mar 14, 2013)

*Round 23

4x4* 
Average: *2:09:62*
1:59.49, 2:02.09, 2:05.27, 1:58.52, 1:56.96, 2:13.97, 2:03.97, (2:45.56,) 2:12.27, (1:50.99,) 2:30.55, 2:33.14


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 15, 2013)

4x4: 52.98, 54.66, 48.75, 1:04.69, 51.25, 55.32, 57.53, 54.37, 58.62, 59.03, 42.08, 1:00.11 = 55.26
5x5: 1:31.25, 1:21.02, 1:26.89, 1:43.79, 1:42.37 = 1:33.50
6x6: 3:24.68, 3:55.14, 3:13.40, 3:36.61, DNF(2:51.94) = 3:38.81

failed


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 15, 2013)

4x4

Session Average: 1:17.92

1:20.59, 1:23.71, 1:18.48, 1:10.82, 1:20.23, 1:17.87, 1:20.81, (1:10.22), 1:14.89, 1:18.09, (1:27.19), 1:13.67

5x5

Session Average: 3:18.04

(3:50.16), 3:17.49, (2:53.99), 3:17.44, 3:19.19


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2013)

4x4: 2:36.26


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 20, 2013)

*4x4: 43.44 *

41.86, 45.72, 40.88, 41.46, (49.50), 42.02, (37.33), 46.86, 41.77, 45.58, 48.46+, 39.75

Counting 46 and 48+ -_-


----------



## kbrune (Mar 23, 2013)

Round 23

4x4: 1:49.05, 1:44.92, 1:43.24, 2:02.68, 1:59.89, 2:09.85, 2:13.57, 1:42.46, 2:00.62, DNF(1:44.20), 1:44.45, 2:08.35 AVE: *1:57.66*

5x5: 3:37.99, 3:39.07, 3:32.14, 3:40.22, 4:16.76 AVE: *3:39.09*


----------



## mycube (Mar 25, 2013)

*Results for Round 23*​
*4x4x4​*1. 43.44 yoshinator
2. 49.82 Riley
3. 51.67 mycube
4. 55.26 JianhanC
5. 56.70 Skullush
6. 1:17.92 khoavo12
7. 1:57.66 kbrune
7. 2:09:62 TP
8. 2:36.26 thenextFeliks

*5x5x5​*1. 1:33.50 JianhanC
2. 1:38.38 mycube
3. 1:59.77 Skullush
4. 3:18.04 khoavo12
5. 3:39.09 kbrune

*6x6x6​*1. 3:38.81 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*1. 4:29.70

*8x8x8​*

*9x9x9​*

*Round 24*​
*4x4x4​*1. D2 Fw2 F' U B' R2 Uw' Rw' U2 B2 Uw U B U' B F' Rw' Fw' R' F2 L' F R' Uw2 F Rw D2 B2 Fw F Rw2 F U' F2 D Uw B2 U' F2 Uw'
2. Fw F' Rw' D2 L' F2 L' R D' F2 D2 Uw R2 Uw2 Rw' U' R U B' F' R2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 F Uw Fw' Uw' B' R' F2 Uw L R Fw2 Uw' B F2
3. L' R' F2 Uw' U Rw' U2 R2 Uw' L' Rw Fw2 L' R2 Fw2 R2 B2 F L' D' U' L2 R D2 Uw2 U Rw R2 B' L2 B' Fw2 F' L' R2 B2 D' F' L Fw
4. U' L2 Rw' R2 B2 D' Fw R D' L' D2 L B' Fw2 U2 F U L2 D2 R F R B' D Fw Rw2 B' R2 D' B2 Rw2 U R2 Fw2 F' Uw' F' R' B2 U
5. Fw2 L2 Uw Rw Uw Fw L' R2 U' Fw Uw Fw2 D' L R' D U' Rw U2 R' B2 F' R Fw' U' Rw2 R2 D B Fw' L2 R' D Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' R2 U
6. Uw2 Rw' B F' D' F' Rw' R B2 F' D2 U2 R Uw2 U' R2 D2 Uw U L' D2 Rw' R' U2 F2 D2 B F2 D' U Fw2 Uw' B Uw' L Rw Uw B L2 Rw2
7. U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L' B2 F2 Rw B' D2 U Rw2 R2 U B' F' D' Uw' U' B' U L Rw' F2 U F2 U Rw' D2 Uw U Rw D' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw' R D' Uw2
8. B' Fw' F2 D' Uw L U2 B' Fw Uw B' F2 D Fw Rw D' L2 B2 F Uw R' B' D' Rw2 U2 R' B2 Fw' L2 D' Fw2 D R2 Uw' U B Fw2 Uw' R' Uw'
9. B' Fw' L2 D Uw L B D2 L2 U2 Fw' L R2 Uw U' R Uw' B2 L U' F D Fw L Rw2 R B D R' U Rw B2 L' F2 R F2 U' Fw F' L'
10. D' Fw2 U' L' U2 B2 U B Fw F D' U B Rw' B L' Rw2 R Fw' R' Fw2 F2 L2 R Fw2 F R Uw' Fw2 F L2 Rw' R2 B' Fw' L Rw' R D' Fw2
11. B' F' D F' U Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw' L R Uw2 L F L Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw L U Rw F R' Fw' F L2 Rw2 B Fw Uw Rw2 F2 R U2 Fw F2 Rw' Uw U'
12. U2 Rw Uw' L U R U R B D2 R B2 Fw F' L2 Rw' Uw R2 B2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 B' Uw2 U' Rw' D2 R2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw2 Rw R' B' Fw F' L U' F2

*5x5x5​*1. Fw2 Lw B R' Dw U L2 Bw' F2 Uw R2 Dw Rw' Uw' B2 D2 U' L' U' R' B' F' U' Bw' Fw2 Lw F' L' R2 Uw' R Dw Fw2 F2 L B Bw' Uw B Bw U2 B' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' Bw' U2 Rw' U2 B D2 R' Fw2 U Bw2 Uw' Fw U' F'
2. Uw2 U L U' Bw2 F D2 R' D U' R2 Uw Bw' Rw' Dw B D' L Dw2 U Fw Lw2 Rw R D Rw2 R' Bw F2 D2 Dw2 F' Rw' Uw U2 Bw Dw' U' L2 Bw2 Dw U' Fw2 Uw' Bw' F2 Dw' Uw' R Fw2 Dw Uw' Lw Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' R' Uw Fw2
3. D Dw U Rw2 Bw F2 Rw2 R' Dw Bw2 Dw2 F2 D' Bw2 D' U' Bw U2 Lw' Rw R2 B2 F' D2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 L Lw2 B' Fw2 F' L' R' Dw2 U' B2 Rw R B' F' Rw R Bw2 F' L' R2 Dw Lw2 B Fw2 F' U' R Dw U' Lw2
4. B' D' L Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw' U Fw2 F2 U L2 D U2 Fw Dw2 L Rw U2 L' Dw' F' Rw R U Lw2 B F' L' D2 Dw Uw2 Lw U Bw2 Rw Uw Lw' Bw2 Lw' Rw B Bw2 Fw' U2 R' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 R Bw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 Bw F2 Uw' Rw Fw' F
5. D' Uw2 L D F' R' Bw' Dw2 Uw' U2 B Rw D2 L2 Bw Fw R' Uw' F R2 Dw' B Uw B Bw Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw' Bw2 L D Lw' R2 Uw U' Bw Fw2 F2 D' Uw2 Rw Fw' L' U2 Fw R2 D' Lw Uw2 L' Lw' B Bw2 Fw' Dw2 L2 R2 F2 Uw2

*6x6x6​*1. 2L' 2F 2D2 2B L U' B' 3F' 2L2 3R2 3U2 B2 2U' 2L' 2D2 2B 3F' 2U2 3F' U' 2R' B2 2B' 3F2 2F D 2D2 F' 3R2 2U' 3R2 2R2 D2 R' 3F' 2U2 3R 2R2 R 2D2 2B 3F' 3U' 2U' L' B2 U 3R' B' 2B' 3F D2 2B2 2F D' R2 3U2 2U2 3F' 2F' D2 2D 2U L' 2R2 B 3F' D' U 2B2
2. R U' B2 2L2 D' 3U U 3F 3R' 2R 3U2 R2 D 2D B2 3F' L' 3F2 2L' 2R2 2U U B' 2D2 2R2 F' R2 2B 3F 2F' 2L' U' L2 2L' 2R2 2U R2 D' L' 2L' R' B2 R2 F' 2L B2 U' 2L' F2 3R 2U' 2B2 D' 2D2 R2 B' 2B2 3F2 3R 2D U2 3F L' B 3U' 3F2 2F R2 U2 B2
3. 2F' 2L' 2B 2U 2F' D U' 3F' F D 3U' 2U 3F2 3U 2U 3R2 2F L 3R' 3U U2 B L R' D' U 2B2 3R 3U' B' 2B2 F2 D 3F2 2F 2D2 R2 2B 2D 2L 3F D' 2D' 3R 3F' 2L' 3F F' 2L R' 2U2 B' 3F' 2D' 2U U' 2F' L' 2L2 R2 D 2U' 2L' 2F D2 3R' 2R 2D2 B 2R2
4. B 2U' 2B' 3F D' 2D' 2B 2D' 3U2 L 3R' 2R 3U' 3F D' R' U' 2L2 2R' 3U' L2 2D2 3U' 2B' 3F' L2 2B' 2F2 D' 2F' F U L 2R' 2F 3R 2R' B' R2 B' 2U2 3F' 2D2 3R' 2R B' 2B2 2F' F 3R2 2B 3R 2B' 2D 2B 2L B 2B 3F' 2R2 U' L' 3R2 2D2 F' 2D 3U U B' 3F'
5. L' 3R D2 2U' 2B' F2 3U' 2U2 L' 2L2 2U 3F' L2 2B' U2 3R 2D2 3U2 2F2 3U2 2F2 L2 3F2 2L2 2F' 2D B2 F2 D 2F' 3U' R2 B 2D' 2U' 3R 2D' 2U' 2B2 2F' 2U' L' 2B' 2L' R' F 2R2 B' L 3R U L D' 2L2 2R 2D' 2F' L2 2U U2 2B2 2F D2 3U U2 B' 2R' F2 2D2 2L

*7x7x7​*1. U L2 3R B 3F2 3R' 3B F' L' 2L' 3L 3U' B 2D2 3B2 3D' L 2R 3B2 D2 L 2L2 2R2 3U' 3F' F2 3D 3R' U' 3F' D2 3U 2F' 3U2 2L' 2U' 3L2 3D' L' R' 2D' 2R' 3F2 2F' 3U2 3L' B 3R' 2F 3R 3B' 3F2 F' 3U 3F2 2R2 3U 3R2 3B2 F2 2D' B' 3F 3D' U' 3B' L' 2L2 3L 3B2 3F 2U' U2 2L' R2 2D 3D2 U 3B2 2F2 D2 3D2 3R2 D' 2R' U2 L' D2 3R F2 2L' D2 3D 2U' 3L U' 2L' 3L' 3R' R
2. 2R2 3U' 2B F' L' 2D2 3R' 2R2 2U 3L 2R' R' 2F R' 2F' 2D2 B2 2U 2L' 2U F 3D' 3U2 3B' 3D 3B L2 2U 3R' 2U R2 D' 3U' R2 2B' 3B2 L 3R 2R2 B' 2B 3F 2U2 2L 2U U' 3F2 U2 2R2 D' 3U2 3L 2D 2L U 2F2 2R 2D2 R2 F' L' 3F2 F2 D 3D 3F2 3R2 3D2 2L2 3R' 2D' L' 3L' U' L 3L 2R 3F2 2F 3D2 2B' 2R2 D2 B2 3B 2F' F2 R' 3U2 2R' 2B' 3B 3R' 3B' 3F2 L' 2L' 3B' L2 3R
3. U2 3L2 2F L' 3R 2R' D2 3R' B' 3F2 L' F2 2U R' 3U' 2R' 3B U2 2B2 2F2 2U' 3B2 3F' L 3L 2U' L' 3D2 F R' 2D 3U 2U' 2F' 3R' 3F' 3R2 2B2 3U 2B' 2D U2 2B' 2L' R 2B2 2F2 2U F D' 2D 2B 2F2 D' 3L' 3D2 3R2 D2 B 2R B 2L 2B F' D2 2L' U' 2B' 2F2 3U U2 2L' 2F' F2 D2 3U' 3F' 2F2 R 2D 2B2 2L U2 3B2 D' 2D 2L 3L' 3R 3F2 3L 3F2 2L2 2B 3D 2U 3L 3F2 2D L'
4. 3F' R' 3U R2 3B 3U' 3L2 3B2 2L2 F 3R' 2D' 3D2 2L2 2U2 U' 3B2 D L2 2L 2F L' 2F' 3R2 B2 3B U 2L 3L' D 3D' 2B' D2 3F' D 2L 2R2 D 3U2 2F2 L' 3B 2R' R2 B' 3B 3L' R' 2U 2L2 D' 2D2 B2 3D 2L' 3F' 2U2 3F' 2D' 2U2 3L2 U 3L 2R' B' 3F2 F' 2R2 3B' 2R' B 3F2 2D L2 3L2 2R' 2U 3B' 2F F2 3L F' 3R' D 3D 2B2 3U U' 2R' 2B 2F2 F2 2L' R B2 3B 3U' F2 D' 2U'
5. 2F2 2D' B2 2U' L' 2L' R2 2F L' B2 U L' 3R2 3U L2 2L2 3R2 2B 2U B 3F' L2 2D 3B2 3U' 3R 2B2 D2 3L2 R2 2D2 3B2 3R 3B D2 2F 2R D2 F2 3L' 2F 3U2 2R2 3D2 2B 2L2 2F 2L 2D' B' 2F 2D 3B2 2L' 2U2 L2 2B2 L R 2D B2 2F L' 3L 3D' U2 3L' R2 3D 2L B' 2D U' 3B' L' B2 2B2 L' R F' 3D' 3B 2F 3R2 U2 R2 3F' F2 L2 2B' 3L' 2B D2 L' 3D' 3U 3R2 2R' B' 3U'

*8x8x8​*1. F r2 3r' 3f 3b' u2 3f' f' U2 4f' 4r' d2 3b' u' 4u D d2 3b 4r 3b L b r' D U' 3r' 4f' 3d' 3f' L2 3b' f 3l' 3r' 3f' 3d u2 4f2 l' L2 D2 4f2 3b 4r2 d2 3l D' 3l' 3d2 3b 3u U2 4r r' 4u b 3l2 b' R 3b' b' u' 3d2 l2 b l' 3f d2 3l L F' D 3u2 3r' R F 3l2 b' 3u d f' L2 3u b 3l' 4u2 3d2 3b F2 3d' l2 f' 4u L2 4u r' 3b L2 3l2 4u2 f2 r2 U f' R 4f2 d2 f' 4u 3f l L 3r 3d2 d2 R2 4r' d' D' 3b2
2. B2 b2 3d' R2 4u f 3u' 4u B 3u 4u' 3f2 3u' b2 4u2 4f' f 3l2 4f' 3d2 D2 4r' 3b2 F' U2 3l' 3r 3u2 d' B' 4u L2 3b2 3d f' 3l2 4r2 4f' 3d2 d2 4r 3f 3b2 D b f U l2 3u' D' 3f2 f u b' 4f 3l2 l2 R' r' 4u2 3l 3d2 4f 3f' 3u' 4u2 3r2 f' F' 3b L 4f2 3l2 3u2 3d' u d' 4f r 3l 4r D2 4u l' U' 4u2 l' 4f 3d 4u' 3u l2 r 3f2 d' 4r 3u2 D2 3f' l2 3l b' d' r F d2 b' 4u' 3r2 R' 4u' L2 D' r' d2 B' L B' 4f2 l2
3. R 3d2 3b2 3r2 3l2 u2 3u2 D2 4u' R' f2 F' 3l' L' 4f2 u2 3l' R b2 4f2 R r2 3u' 4u' B2 b R' 3u 3l u 4f D' U 3f' 3l r' D' 3f' 4f2 l d2 3l' B2 3d' r' 3f2 f 3r B 4u d' D U R d2 4u 4f2 B' U' 3d' f2 3l' B' 3l2 B' 3u' U2 3f 4r2 D2 4r' F' 3l' F' 3l 4r' B 3b' 4f F2 3f 3r' r2 3u 4u' d l' 3r' 4r 3u2 B' F 3d' r2 D 4f' 3u' l' d' F' u' 3r 3d' 4r' L u2 F' l' 3b' 4r2 b2 u2 4u r2 3d2 L 4r2 U 3u2 r

*9x9x9​*1. 3r' F2 3b' 3u2 4u2 4f' 3d2 f' u2 3u2 3b2 L' 4f 3l2 u2 4l r 4r2 f' B R 3u2 B2 3d' 3r' f2 D2 4f u L 4f l2 4d L l' 3r' D2 U2 F R U2 R2 3u 4u' d2 3b' R f 3u2 B' 3d f2 u' D2 3u' U2 3l' 4f2 4b d2 b2 3b2 U2 3d' 4d' b l 3l2 4f' 4u' 4r2 U' 3r U 3b' 4r 3d' 4f 3b2 3r' 3f2 4l2 U' r2 l 4u2 4b 4r2 R' f' B r' 3f F' 3d r2 4r2 U' d2 4u' 3u f' u2 B2 L' l 3r2 4d2 3f2 4u2 3d' B 3f' R B F R B' l 3d'
2. l2 u U' L2 4b F' 3f L D2 3l' 3b 4d' r l' 4f2 U2 3l2 B2 r 4f U' F U' 4u2 3f2 r f B2 L' r 4u 3r2 4d' 3f2 R2 F2 D' 3r 4u' 4d' 3f' B2 F2 l 4d 3b 4f' b' l' 4r 3d2 3r2 B' L' 4d2 4u' 3f' d D2 L2 4r 3r b 3f 4l' L 3f 4l' 3r2 d' 3r d2 l U2 3d 3r2 F 3r' u l2 3l2 U 3u' 3d2 4r' D2 r D2 3f' 4u' L 4f U' b 4f' R2 4u r2 L D l 3u' 3f2 B 4l2 L' r2 l2 3l' 3r 3d' 3u F2 4l2 3r' D2 4u' r 4b2 D'
3. r2 4b2 F' 4l 4d2 4b2 r 3f2 l' R' b2 3r 4f2 F2 D' 4d' B' r2 4f b2 3l2 4f' b u' B2 3f 3u 4l2 r' d2 B' 3l2 4l' 4b B R2 4r2 3r r d2 b' B' 3f' L 3b2 B2 b' f r' R f' u b2 3u' 4f' 4u 3d' 3f d' 3l2 D 4f' d2 U B2 r u L' 3l' 4d' l D2 d2 F 3u' 3l2 4f2 R' F 3f f' 4b2 u2 3r U' 3d' 3b2 R 4d' l U' 4b2 4u 3l2 3b2 r2 4u' 4f2 3u' 3f D l 4d2 L u F D2 B 4r B' 3u' 4u' B D' 3u' b B' f' F l2

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Skullush (Mar 26, 2013)

*Round 24

4x4
Average of 12: 56.32*
1:01.89, 1:01.64, 50.32, 58.76, 51.43, 59.88, (50.02), 56.02, 53.67, (1:03.36), 52.47, 57.14


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 26, 2013)

Round 24

4x4: 58.37, 58.44, 50.69, 47.83, 49.77, 54.93, 48.45, 1:05.03, 1:19.23, 56.62, 49.20, 57.78 = 54.93
5x5: 1:25.04, 1:31.89, 1:21.20, 1:31.41, 1:39.32 = 1:29.45
6x6: 3:21.05, 3:16.33, 3:39.54, 3:45.09, 3:27.52 = 3:29.37


----------



## emolover (Mar 29, 2013)

6x6: 3:01.19
2:51.82, 3:16.02, 3:21.78, 2:55.74, 2:48.81


----------



## mycube (Mar 29, 2013)

4x4x4: 52.94 53.13 (50.72) 53.05 52.88 56.34 52.34 52.22 52.83 51.88 (56.69) 52.69 = 53.03
bad
5x5x5: 97.40 99.05 (96.34) 97.94 (100.52) = 1:38.13
6x6x6: 191.72 (180.60) 188.68 (194.08) 187.88 = 3:09.43
7x7x7: 273.69 (279.96) 278.50 (256.21) 272.58 = 4:34.92
8x8x8: 7:22.83 7:19.41 7:19.88 = 7:20.71


----------



## KCuber (Mar 29, 2013)

6x6 (2:30.30),
(2:41.56),
2:33.77,
2:41.33,
2:33.30=
2:36.13

4x4
39.26,
36.63,
39.88,
(44.21),
37.53,
39.52,
41.13,
37.45,
39.51,
38.62,
(36.15),
38.62=
38.81

5x5 
1:26.12,
1:25.75,
1:18.35,
(1:47.01),
(1:17.88)=
1:23.41


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2013)

Round 24

4x4: 52.40
55.50, 50.03, 51.42, 51.18, 44.05, 50.76, 55.41, 43.64, 53.88, 57.24, 55.13, 56.60


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 30, 2013)

Round 24:

5x5 - Average: 2:54.93

2:49.35, 2:46.68, (2:42.71), 3:08.76, (3:20.83)


----------



## mycube (Apr 2, 2013)

*Results for Round 24*​
*4x4x4​*1. 38.81 KCuber
2. 52.40 Riley
3. 53.03 mycube
4. 54.93 JianhanC
5. 56.32 Skullush

*5x5x5​*1. 1:23.41 KCuber
2. 1:29.45 JianhanC
3. 1:38.13 mycube
4. 2:54.93 khoavo12

*6x6x6​*1. 2:36.13 KCuber
2. 3:01.19 emolover
3. 3:09.43 mycube
4. 3:29.37 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*1. 4:34.92 mycube

*8x8x8​*1. 7:20.71 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 25*​
*4x4x4​*1. Uw' F' Uw' L' D Uw L2 R' Uw B Uw U2 B Fw' U' Fw2 D' Fw Uw' F U2 B' Fw D2 L Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw F2 D' F U R' D' L D' Rw2 R' D2
2. R2 D' Uw' Fw2 D B2 F Rw D' Uw' U2 B Fw' F D2 F' Rw2 F' Rw2 B2 F2 D L2 Rw2 D2 R2 U Rw' D2 L' U' Rw B2 F' Rw' B2 Fw' F D2 U
3. R2 Fw' Rw B2 F' Rw U' F2 U R2 Uw U' B2 U' L R2 D R2 D' B2 F' L' Rw Fw L F R2 Uw B' F R' U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw U' F' R' Uw
4. F Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' U B' Uw' Rw R Uw2 B F2 L2 R D' F Uw L' B2 Rw F2 L' Rw R B' R' Fw Rw' U L' Rw R2 F2 Uw L2 Uw2 L Fw'
5. Rw R2 U' L Rw2 F Uw2 Rw' F' U2 L' Uw Fw2 Rw B' Rw D2 Uw' U' B' D' Fw' L B2 F' L' B' F2 U' R' Fw F2 Rw2 B D2 B D' Fw2 F' U
6. D' U R Fw' R Uw' Rw' B' Rw' B Fw Rw2 R2 D2 F2 Uw2 U2 Rw B F2 D' Uw2 L2 U2 F Rw2 D B2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 R B Fw2 Uw2 F2 L2 R B'
7. U' F2 L2 Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 U' B' Rw' Fw' F Uw2 F' L2 B2 Uw L' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 R B Rw U Fw2 F' U2 L' R U2 R2 Uw U B' Fw2 F2
8. Fw2 D' L' Fw' D2 U L Rw B' Rw R F2 L' B' F2 R Uw' Rw2 Uw' L Uw' U2 L' R2 D' Rw' D L' Rw R B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw B2 Fw F D2
9. Uw L2 Rw' U R' B2 R Fw' Rw' Uw B' U L' D2 Fw2 F2 L F L D U Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 R B2 Fw' F' D2 Rw Uw2 Rw' F' Uw2 R2 Uw F' L Uw'
10. U' Rw' R Uw' Rw R' F D' Uw2 B' F' D2 Uw' U' Fw' D Uw B L2 Rw' R2 Uw' R' B' Fw2 Rw D Uw R' B2 F Rw D' U' B2 D' Rw' Uw U L'
11. F' Rw2 B2 L' Fw' Rw B D' U2 Rw' D' B Fw F L' D' L U' B Uw' U B Rw Fw2 R D' U B' Fw' U F R F2 D2 U B U' Rw Uw2 L
12. Fw2 Rw D L' D L2 Uw' L' Rw2 B' L' B2 Fw' F2 R D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw R Uw' U2 L2 Fw D2 B' Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 B2 U B D' L2 D Rw Uw'

*5x5x5​*1. Lw' Fw' F' D Uw' U Lw' D2 Dw' Rw2 B' Dw Rw Bw' D Fw' Rw' U2 Lw Bw2 D2 Dw Uw' Bw Fw' L' Rw Uw' L2 U2 B' L' Fw Uw R' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 D Bw' Rw2 Fw F Lw' B Rw2 Fw2 Dw B2 R2 D' U' L Bw' U Rw
2. F2 D2 B Fw' L Lw' B' L' Uw' B2 L2 Rw R Uw' L F2 D2 R2 Uw Rw2 D' R D' B' Rw F' Rw' B Rw F2 L Fw' Lw D Bw2 U' F D B L Uw2 B Bw2 F L U Lw' Rw2 D L2 Lw' Rw U Lw Dw Uw' L' U' L' B
3. F' D' Dw2 L2 R Dw' Bw Rw B2 R' D Dw' B Rw2 Uw Bw D' Uw' Lw' Bw' L2 Rw' Fw' F2 D Bw Fw2 F Uw2 F2 R' B2 L2 Lw R' Dw' R' Uw' Lw2 D' U B L2 D2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Rw Dw' L2 D' L2 Dw U2 L' F2 R' F2 Dw' Uw'
4. Dw2 Uw2 F2 D2 B' Fw' D' Uw' R' F' R2 Bw F D' L R2 Dw2 Uw2 U' B' Lw' D U L' Rw' Dw' Uw F U2 Rw' U' Lw2 D' Uw2 L Lw2 Rw R U' L Lw' Dw R2 F' R Dw2 U R' Fw' F U' L2 Uw R U' L' Dw Fw2 F2 L'
5. Dw Uw' B L' Rw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L Bw R Uw U R' B' Lw2 R' Fw' R2 Dw2 U2 B2 U Bw2 R2 Bw' D' R2 Dw' U2 Bw2 R' Bw' D Dw U' Fw2 Rw' R Dw' Uw F2 D Dw F2 Uw' Bw2 R' Uw Bw' Rw2 F2 U2 Rw' D2 R2 B2

*6x6x6​*1. U 2R 3F' 3R' 2D 2R2 2B F 2R' D 3F2 2F2 3U2 B2 L 3R' 2R U' 2B F' L' R' 2D 2R R' 2D' 2B' 2F' F R' 3F F 2R' U F 3U' L' 2L 3R2 R 2F2 2D F2 D' 3R' 2F' 2D 3R 2R2 3F' L2 3R' R' B' 2B' D' F2 D' 3U U' 3R 2B' 3F' 2F' D' 2U 3F 3R B' 2R2
2. D2 F' D B 2L B' 2R' 2F' 3U2 U2 2L' 2D' L2 R' 2D 3U2 2U 3R U' R 2U' L2 B2 3U2 U 2R 2F 2D' 2F' F 3R 2U' 2R' 2B' 3F' 3R2 F' L 2L B' 3F 3R 2U2 R' 3U 3F 2F2 2D' 2F' L2 3R' R' 3F2 3U' 2R2 F2 2U R' 2D' L2 2L2 3R' R 2D B' 2U2 U B F' D'
3. B 2B D2 U 2F' R2 2F L 3R' 2R R' F 3R' B' R 2F L 2D 3U' 3R' U' 2F' 2L2 2U L2 2B' 3F2 F' U' 3R D' 2F' 2U' 3F' L 3R 2R2 B 2B2 U L2 R2 3F U 2R 2U' 2B2 F2 3U' U' L D 3R2 2F2 3R 2D U2 F L2 2B2 3U' 3F 2L 2R2 3U 2B' 2D' 2U2 U' 3R2
4. U' L' 2U' L 2U' L' U' R2 3U2 L2 R2 B 2U R2 D2 2B 3R' 2R' 2U 2L2 2R B2 2D2 2R2 B U2 3R2 3U' U' B2 2L 2B 2D 3F' 2U U' 2R' U2 2R' D 2L' U2 F2 3R' U' 2F' 2U 2B2 2F' L' 3F' R 2B2 2F F L2 D' 2B' 3F' 3U2 3R2 2D' 3R2 2F' 2L2 D 2R2 R' D 2B2
5. 3U 2B' L 2R' 3F 2R' D' 3R2 2B' 2D 3U' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 3R2 U' L' 2L2 2U2 U L' 2L 2R2 2U 3F2 3U' 2U 2B2 3F' L' 2L 2D2 3U2 2F 2L 3R' D 2L' B2 F' D2 B' 3F L' 2D 2B' 3U 2F' U' 2R' F 3R' 2R R U2 L' 2U U 3F2 R2 2B' D2 U2 2B 3U 2L2 2R 3U

*7x7x7​*1. D 3D 3L' 3B' D2 3U2 2L' 2B 3B' F' U B2 2B 2D2 F D' 2L2 R2 3U' 3B 3L 2U 3L 3R2 2R2 R' 2D' 3U 2U' 3L B 2L 3L' 2R2 3F 2D 3R2 3D' 2U' 3B' 3D' B 2B' 3B' D2 3D2 2R U2 L 3R' U' 3B2 F' 3L2 R2 B' D2 3B L' 3D' 2L2 B 3D' 2B' U 2B L 3L' F R 3F' 3R R' 2B2 3F2 3D' 3B 3D2 2L B L' 2U B2 F 3R F' 2U2 2L B 3D2 2L2 R 3U 2R R' 3D' 3L2 F2 D' 2U
2. D' 3D' 3L 3B 2L' F2 D 3F' 2R F2 2L2 D2 3B2 2L2 3F' 2D' L 3D' 3U' 3L' 3D' 3F 3D 3U' 2R' B' L' 2L' 3R' 3F' U2 2R2 2B' 2F2 L' 2R2 B' 2B U' 2R' 3D 3B' 2F2 2D B' L' D2 2D' 2U L2 3F2 L' B 2U' 2B' F' 2U 3F' L 3D 2U2 3B2 D2 3U' L2 2D2 3D' 2F' 2U2 3B 3U' 3L2 3F D 2R' B2 3B' 2F F2 3D2 B L' 2L' 3L2 R 2B' D B U' 3F' 3R' F2 2R R2 3U' 2U2 U L' 2U2 F
3. 2F' 2L2 3R2 U' 2L2 U F' 2L' 2D 3L' D B2 2B2 F' 3L F2 2R2 3B 3F2 F 2D 2F 2R' 2B 3B 3L 2R2 D2 3R2 2F 2D U2 3R' 2F2 3D' 2U' L' R 2B' F 3D2 3U 2U2 2L' 3F' L 3R 3D' 2U 3B' 2L 2R D 2B 3L 3D' U 2F2 2L 2D 3U U' 3L2 D' 2U2 2R2 R 2F 3U2 3L 2D' 2F' F' 3R' B2 2D2 3U2 U2 B 3F F2 3L' 3R' 2B' 3B2 U' 3L' 3R' 2R2 R' 3U2 2U2 U' 3F' D 3R 2R' B' 2B2 2F2
4. D2 U2 3R2 3D 3B' 2L2 3L' 3B2 3R' D' 3D' 2L2 D' 2D2 2B2 U' B' 2F2 2D 2R 3F2 L' 3F F L2 D' 3D F 3L2 D2 2R B' 3L B 3B 2D2 3D L2 D2 2F2 L 3U L2 3F 2R2 R2 3F L2 3L D 3L U 2F' F2 3R' 3B2 L 3F 3D2 L 2L2 F' 2U2 2L 3L2 R' D2 2U' 2R2 2D2 3U U' 2B2 R2 2F2 3U' R D' 2D' 3F' 3U 2U L R' F D2 3F' F2 L R 2B2 3B 2L 3R' R 2U2 2F 2D 3R' R2
5. 3D2 U' R' 2D2 3L' B' 2B2 2D' L 2D' 3F 3L' 2B2 2F2 2U' 3R 2B2 3B2 R' U 3F 3L' D 3R' R' 2U2 3L2 3R 3U' 2L' 3U2 2L2 2F' D2 L' D' 2D 2F F 2D' 3U' 3L 2D2 2L B2 3B' 2F' 3D 2L2 F 2D 2L2 U' 2L 3B' F' 3U' U2 3F' 2F2 U 2L2 R 3F2 L' 3U2 R2 3F 3L' 2B 3B' 2L2 D2 L2 3U' 2L2 3L2 3B2 L' 2U' 3R' R' 2D 3U 3L2 2R2 B2 D2 3D2 2B 2R 2B' 3L' 3R' 2R2 F 3D 3R' 3D L'

*8x8x8​*1. R2 U2 B2 4r' 3f2 3b2 l r2 3u' r' u F 4f' 4u' F2 3f2 4u2 L2 u 4f' u' 3f R2 4u' 3f2 f U2 3f d2 u2 B F' D 3f 3b 4u u F2 f b2 3f' 4r2 B2 3l2 U B' F2 r f' u' L 3u 4r2 4u d b u 3b' L' f2 F2 R U2 3l u2 D2 r b' F' f r' 3r u' 3d 3l2 L' 3f 3u2 3l2 f2 4u' B d' U f l L R2 u2 d2 4f 3f F2 3l2 l' 3f b' D' 4f' U2 3d 4r R' r' 3u r b2 d 3r l 3u2 4f r 3u2 r d 3f 4u b2 d2
2. F' R B d2 B l r2 3r R2 F' B' l' R2 F' 3l' b l' u 3u U f 3d' b' L' F' 4f' 3r2 4f L2 l2 4u2 U 3f' D' d2 4u 3f U b f2 3d' R2 u2 B' 4r 3f' U' 4r l' B2 4f 3d f R' 3l F u' l2 4f' R' b 4f' U2 3l 4r2 B' 3l2 l2 4r d 3f L' f2 3u' 4f' l' 4r2 3l 4u2 u2 R2 r L' 3d2 D' 4f' f2 4r U2 f2 R' 3l 3r2 4r' l2 3f u2 3l 3b2 F' 3f 4u' R d2 U' l 3l2 4r 3r F 3u r' 3b2 R2 B' u 4f F' 3r' R2
3. B2 r' 3u F2 3b' L2 4r' u2 L' 3d2 F2 3f2 r' 3u' f 3r2 R' d U 4f2 L' f L2 r' f' l2 U2 L' b' F B r2 D2 4f2 D 3r2 l U2 d' 3u' F2 R' f2 U 4f2 3d2 r f d2 R2 u F' 4u' L' R' 4f2 3r2 F2 d2 4f 3d d' b' L2 F 3l' 4f2 3l f2 3f2 D' 4r2 3b2 l U2 f2 b2 B' D' u2 r' F' d' B2 3l 3b u R2 u 4u' 3b2 R' 3l2 b 3r' d' 3u' R' D' 4r 3r2 F' d' D2 3u B' r2 b 3l' r' u f2 3l2 3u' f B2 3b' 3l2 f' l'

*9x9x9​*1. F' D' 3b2 D' 4r U 4r2 4f2 4b' F 3l2 L2 3b' 3u' 3b2 B2 R 3d2 u 4l' L2 R' 4f b' d F' f2 3l u' 4b 3l U' l 4l' d' F2 l 3r B' F' 3l' 4r2 r 4u B2 4r' 3u 4f' l' 4u 3f' u' 4b b2 d b l2 4f 3f' U2 4b' F2 U f B2 3f' d2 4r' 4u2 F2 B 3u2 4u 4b' 3u' f2 d u R' 3d2 4r2 R d 4l' 4u 3b 4l' 3d 4d' r2 F' r' u 3u' F B' 4r u2 B' F2 r 4l2 4r2 f l' 3d2 f r2 4d2 3u B' 4r 3d' 4d' F 3f2 4l 3f' L' u'
2. r' 3l B' r2 4b2 f' 4f' u' 3u' 3f2 r2 u r' 4l2 u' 3b r' B 4r' 4l2 U' 3u2 4l' 3b' F2 r 3b2 4d b' B r' 4f2 D' 3l2 3d' D 3l u' l2 3u2 U B' 3r2 4f 3f' U f B2 3f' 4l2 d2 U' 3u u2 3f' 4f' R' 3d' 4l' B2 F' u 3d' l' 3r2 r2 3d 4f' 4d' 3r D 3l B F2 4r' R2 3l' 4u2 L2 4f f' r U 3u2 r 4r2 3d' 3u b f 3f' 3l B' f' 3u2 4u 4d' B l F' 3f d' 4b' 3b L 4u U2 R2 4f' F' D2 3l' L R' r 4u2 u 4r' R2 u2
3. 4r' d2 4r2 3b2 B2 4l F 3b2 3u' b' r d 3f' 4u l2 4l' F' 3r' U' 3d2 4b2 4l2 f2 D 4l l F2 3r2 3u R' b' R2 B' D2 l' 4f2 3l2 3f2 4b 4u' R u 4u' 3b u2 D 3f' L' 4b2 F' 4r2 U' 4r' d' R F d2 L 4b' 3l2 4f 3d2 3r2 u2 U2 4l R' u2 3l' 4f' 4r' b u 4d2 3u2 4b D2 4d' 3f u' R' 3d F' l u2 3d2 4u r2 u r2 F R2 3f' b2 u2 3r 4b 3r b' 4d b 3l2 R 4b' r' B' 3d2 l 3d 3l' 4r' l' f 4l2 U' d2 4b2 3l 3u u2

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (Apr 2, 2013)

4x4x4: (49.31) 54.68 52.77 53.31 51.63 51.90 50.84 52.25 52.30 (55.77) 52.21 52.90 = 52.48
5x5x5: (99.70) 99.56 (96.47) 99.36 97.40 = 1:38.77
6x6x6: 196.13 (198.66) 192.55 185.33 (179.09)
the sub3 was with dp.
7x7x7: (281.75) (260.65) 261.00 266.66 272.21 = 4:26.62
8x8x8: 7:23.11 7:26.68 7:23.72 = 7:24.50


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 2, 2013)

4x4: 58.51, 56.35, 48.95, 43.06, 1:01.54, 56.60, 1:10.66, 1:13.25, 51.85, 55.01, 53.70, 54.16 = 56.73
5x5: 1:29.53, 1:22.10, 1:45.83, 1:35.96, 1:55.83 = 1:37.11
6x6: 4:25.89, 3:16.51, 3:24.05, 3:03.31, 3:04.56 = 3:15.04
7x7: 4:14.32, 4:46.91, 5:05.64, 4:59.97, 4:40.53 = 4:49.14

@mycube: 12 5x5 solves?


----------



## Skullush (Apr 2, 2013)

*Round 25

4x4
Average of 12: 55.36*
57.24, 1:01.83, 59.17, 54.87, 50.52, 55.99, (44.73), 56.47, 56.99, 51.25, 49.26, (1:11.68)

*5x5
Average of 5: 1:53.43*
1:58.64, 1:50.17, 1:51.48, (2:14.50), (1:46.98)


----------



## Riley (Apr 3, 2013)

Round 25:

4x4: 48.35
49.40, 47.05, 46.43, 48.03, 48.02, (54.65), (45.86), 51.17, 46.52, 50.20, 48.54, 48.16
Comments: Good, since a lot had double parity.


----------



## khoavo12 (Apr 8, 2013)

4x4: 

Session Average: 1:20.35
σ: 7.46
Best Time: 1:08.68
Worst Time: 1:30.56
Individual Times:
1:26.21, 1:17.18, (1:08.68), 1:13.85, 1:14.20, 1:20.41, (1:30.56), 1:24.93, 1:29.60, 1:12.76, 1:19.01, 1:25.38


----------



## mycube (Apr 8, 2013)

*Results for Round 25*​
*4x4x4​*1. 48.35 Riley
2. 52.48 mycube
3. 55.35 Skullush
4. 56.73 JianhanC
5. 1:20.35 khoavo12

*5x5x5​*1. 1:37.11 JianhanC
2. 1:38.77 mycube
3. 1:53.43 Skullush

*6x6x6​*1. 3:11.34 mycube
2. 3:15.04 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*1. 4:26.62 mycube
2. 4:49.14 JianhanC

*8x8x8​*1. 7:24.50 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 26*​
*4x4x4​*1.	R B2 Rw' Uw' Fw D Uw' Fw R Uw2 R2 F2 Uw' F U2 L2 B' Rw D2 L' U' L Uw2 U' L' R2 B' U L D Rw2 B' Fw' D L2 U' Rw' R' D F'	
2.	B2 F Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw' L' Rw' B' Uw' U2 F2 L2 U2 L B' Fw' Uw2 L' R2 Uw U' Rw' B Fw L2 Rw2 U2 F Uw U2 F2 Uw Fw' F2 L Rw B' Fw	
3.	R2 B2 D2 F2 D Rw2 R2 B' R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 F Rw Fw' L' Rw' R2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 U' L D R F' L' Uw F2 Uw2 L U2 B F2 U2 B' Uw2 R D2 F'	
4.	Uw' U R' Uw' R Fw' Uw L B D' Fw2 R U2 Fw U2 Rw2 R' Fw F2 D2 Fw F2 L2 R2 Uw B2 R' B L2 Uw F2 L2 Uw2 F D' F' R B Fw Rw'	
5.	B' L2 Uw' Rw D Uw2 U' R2 Fw' D' L' Fw F Rw' D2 Uw' U L' Rw' D2 U' L Rw' R' B' U2 B' L Uw' U' B' L2 Rw2 R Fw2 L' D' U Rw2 U'
6.	F2 L R F Uw' B2 L' Rw2 D2 R' U' Fw F L2 R2 Uw B U' L Rw2 R' Fw' R' F2 D2 L2 D Rw2 B2 D L D Uw Rw2 B' R2 D' Rw' F' L2	
7.	L2 Rw' R2 B L' Rw Fw' L' B Rw B L2 Uw' F2 L' R U2 R' Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw' D R' D R Fw2 Uw' U' L' U Fw' D' Uw' Rw Uw2 Rw Uw' U' F	
8.	R' Uw' U' F2 R U' B2 Fw2 F2 D' R' D L U L B L' B2 Rw' U2 F2 U R F R U' L' B' Rw B2 F' Rw2 R2 B2 D Rw' D Rw D R	
9.	F2 L' U B2 F' L2 R' B F' Uw2 Fw L Rw D2 F2 Uw' L D2 Uw2 B2 L2 B2 L' Rw' Fw Rw2 D Fw F D2 B2 Fw2 F2 U L' R2 D2 U2 Rw Fw2
10.	R' Uw R' Fw Uw' L Rw' R2 B2 L' R' Uw' U L' R Uw2 F' Uw2 F2 Uw R2 F' L U2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw' U' Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw2 D B Uw L Rw' F' Rw2
11.	L' Rw R' D' U' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw R2 F' D' Rw' R2 Fw' L' Rw2 B L' Rw' Fw' L' B' Rw R Uw2 Rw F D2 B2 L' R U L' Rw' Uw2 U' Fw' F' D'	
12.	Rw Uw' L' Rw D' U' Rw D2 L R' Uw Rw2 Uw U2 B Fw2 U' F L' D' U' Rw2 D' Uw L R' U' L2 Fw' F U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' Fw2 U B F U

*5x5x5​*1.	Dw2 R' U' Rw' B' Lw R B2 L' Rw Dw' R U' Fw' Lw2 D' Uw2 Lw' R D' Fw Rw Fw2 Lw' R2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 B2 Rw D B' L' Rw' Uw' F2 Lw' R2 Uw' Lw Uw2 Bw R' F R2 B2 U' B F D Uw Fw Uw' U2 L' Rw' R' D2 Uw Rw2	
2.	Bw2 D' B L2 U B2 Uw B Fw' L D2 Lw' F' U' Lw2 D Dw2 Bw F' Rw' B' L' B' Dw2 B2 U' Rw D U2 L' B' L2 R' Dw L2 Fw' Lw' B2 L2 R Uw' U' Lw U' Fw2 F' U' Bw' Dw L2 Rw R' Bw F Rw' D' Uw' B' D Dw	
3.	U' Rw Fw2 Rw Bw2 Dw' Fw2 U2 Fw F2 D Lw' D2 L' Rw Dw' L R Uw2 Bw' Fw Lw2 B2 D' Dw U' R' Uw Lw B F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' Bw Lw' Dw B' Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L Rw F D' U' L2 Bw Lw2 D Lw' Bw Rw D2 Bw2 Fw2 R' U	
4.	R' B2 Bw U' R2 U' F L' Uw' L Lw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 R Bw2 Dw2 B Uw L' Bw Uw2 R Dw U' Lw U2 F' Dw Lw Rw' B F Lw2 Uw2 Fw D' L2 D2 Rw' Bw2 F Lw' F Dw' U L2 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 D2 Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw U' Bw	
5.	Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 R U2 Rw2 R Fw' U2 Fw2 F L2 B Dw2 L2 Dw Rw2 D2 U L Bw D2 Dw2 Uw U Fw Dw2 F2 D2 L Lw' F2 L' Rw' D2 Dw' Uw U2 L2 B F2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Dw Lw Uw' Lw' R Bw2 Rw' D' Bw' D Rw Uw Fw' R B Dw

*6x6x6​*1.	2B F' 3R' D' 2D L2 2L2 2R R 3U' 2B' L2 2L2 3R' 2R' F' 2D2 R 3U' 2B L' 2R R 3U R' 2B' F D 2U U B 3R R B' 3R' D2 2L2 2R' 2D' 3U2 2U' B' 2B' F 3U2 2L2 F2 2R2 3F2 2L' 3R 2R2 R' B2 2B' 3F' 3R' 2R' 2B 3F2 U2 F2 D' B' 3F' 2F 2D2 2U 3R2 2F	
2.	2U R2 2B' 2L' D 2B' D2 3U' U2 2B' 3F' 2D' U 3F' F2 D' 2R' R' 3F' 2F D 2B2 F2 2R2 3F 2F2 R2 3U 2R2 2U 2R2 D' 2U2 3R' F 2L2 3R B2 3F2 2R' 2F2 F2 D' 2U' 2F2 2R2 2F L2 D2 2D' 2U2 2F 2L' 2B D 2D2 2U 3R' 2R B L' D' 2U' 3R2 R2 B 2B' D2 B2 F	
3.	3U' 2U' R 2D' 2L 2F2 3U' 3F 3R2 B2 2F2 2U R' 3U' L' D 2D' 3U 3R2 D2 3U' U 3R' 2D 3U2 2U2 B2 3F2 2R R 2B 2L2 3U L 3R 2R R 2F2 D' 2L' 2B 3F 3R2 2D' 2L' 3R' B F2 2U U' 2L2 3U 2L R B' 2F2 L 2R 3F2 R D R2 2B2 3F D 2B2 2L2 3R2 2D' 3F'
4.	2F 3R2 2D' U L 3U2 2R 3U2 2R' B 2F F 3U2 B' 3F 2L' 3F' U2 3R D 2D 2U' F2 3U' 2B2 2F D2 F 3U' 2U U' F2 2U' R' B 3F 2D L 2L' R' D2 U2 2L' 3U' R2 2B 3R 3F2 U' B 2U' L2 2L 3F2 F' D 2D' 2U' U R' 2D 3U 2L' U' 2F D' 2D 3U2 2U' L'	
5.	2F' 3U2 U2 2R 3F' 2D' 3U2 R' U B 3F2 2U B' 2U' U 2R' R' 2F' 2R2 2F' D2 B2 2D2 3U2 U2 F' 2L 2B 2F F2 D' 2R' 3U' 2L R D2 2D' 3U U' 2R D2 2B' R B2 2B U 2F L' D' 2D B F L D2 2D' L' 2U 2B2 F2 D 3R 3F' D 2L 3R2 U2 L' 3R 2D' U'

*7x7x7​*1.	B 2U B2 3D B2 2L' 3R' R2 3U' B2 3F F D' 2U U2 3R' 3D R2 2D2 B' 2U' B2 2F 3L' F2 L' 2R D 3U U' B2 2B2 3R2 3D2 2F 2L2 R 3D' R2 D F 3U' L' 3R 3B 3L' F2 U' 2L2 R' 2D' 3R 2U2 B2 2D2 B2 2F F2 3D 2B 3U 3L 2B2 3B' D' 2U L' 3L2 3U 3L2 3U2 3L' 3B' 2R B' F' 2R2 2B' 3F' 2L 3L D 2D' 2U L 3L2 R' 2D 3U' 3R2 2U B2 2B' 2R2 F2 3L2 3U2 B' 3R F'	
2.	2L2 R' 3U2 2F F2 2L' 2R R2 2B' 3F2 L' 3L' D2 3B2 U2 3L2 U2 2F2 2D 3D' 3U2 F2 2R' 3D' R2 3D' 2F' D R 2F' F' 2D 2F2 3L 3R' D 2U R' D 3D2 B2 U2 B' D' 3F2 D2 U 3R2 F' U' 2L' 3B 3L2 3R2 2R2 R U2 B2 3B' R' 3B L B 3D2 2U U' 3R2 D' 2D2 3R2 U2 2B 3U' 2B 2R2 2U2 2F 3R2 B2 2D2 3L' 2D U2 B 2B2 3B2 3D 3U2 U' 2B' 2D2 R2 D' 2U2 U2 R2 2D2 U2 2R2 3B'	
3.	2B' 2F2 D L' 2D2 2U F2 R2 D' 3D2 U' 3F' L2 R2 3U' B2 2U' 2F2 3R2 D2 3L' 3U F 3U' 3L 3R2 B 3R 2U' 3L2 2R2 D' 3D2 R2 2D2 R 2D' 3B D 2U' 2B2 3U 3R' 2U2 2L' B 3R' R' 3U U' L' 2L2 2B 3L 2R 2B' L' 3L' 3B2 3U2 2R2 2D 2U F 2L2 2U2 B 2F F' 2R' B' 3F2 F L2 3R B2 F2 3R 2B2 3D' U' R D2 R 2D 3D2 3L 2F2 D' 3U2 L 3B2 3R' 3U' B 2R' 3D2 3U 2B2 L'
4.	3B2 F2 3R2 3B 3L 2D' L B2 2B 2U' U 3R 3D2 3U2 3F' 2L 3R2 2R 3D B2 3R2 3F 3D' 2L2 R2 3D2 2R' R 3F F L 2L 2D2 3L2 U 2F U 3B' 3L2 2U' B' 2D 2U U' 3F' 3R' 2F2 F 3U' 3F' 2U' F' 2L 2R 3D2 3L2 R 2U2 U' F2 R' U2 2R2 R2 3F' 3L2 F D2 3U B F' 2U' B' 2U 2B' 2R 3B 3U2 2F' D 2D' 3D 2U 3L' 2R2 D 2L2 3D2 L 2D' 3L2 2F2 D2 3U' L2 B 2R 3U2 3R2 3B	
5.	B' 3D2 R 2B2 2F2 U' 3R 3U' U 2R2 D2 3B' 2F D 3D2 2F2 3R' 2R2 B2 3F 3U2 3L D2 3L' B 3L2 F2 D2 L' 3L2 2D F2 D 3U 2B' 3F' 2L F 3D2 2L' 2R2 2F' 2D 2F2 2U' U 3L2 R2 U' L B D' U' 3B' 2F F2 U' 2L' 2R2 3B' U' L' 2D2 3U2 2U' 3L' 3R 3B 3U 2B 2F' 2U2 2B2 U B 3R' 3B2 3F 3D 3U L2 2B' 3R2 B 2B' 2D' 3U' 3L2 U L' B2 F2 3R 3F2 D L 3D 2B2 2F' 3D'

*8x8x8​*1. b2 3r' l f u' 4u2 4f B 3f2 3l 3d' U' 4u' B u f2 l2 u' b2 3u 3r' 3u F f' r2 L 3f2 3l2 l 4f f' 3r' u' 3d2 R2 3l2 3b2 l2 L 3u' d2 f' r2 F' r' 3u r' f 3u2 U' l' L 4u2 3u u 3b 4f2 f2 3u' 4r2 b' 3f' D 4f d 3u2 u f' 3f2 4u f' 4r 3b' 3l2 3u' 3d D' f' r2 3r d2 r2 4u' 3u' F f' 3b2 B2 3f2 u' 3b b 3f r' b' 3d2 r 4u 3d' 3u d l' 3f2 3b2 3d B2 3b2 R2 4f 3d F2 D2 3f' u d' 3f2 3b 4f' l B'
2. r B2 3b' 3r D2 B 3d 3u2 4r2 u d2 D2 L' f' b L' b' 3r2 l' 3u' U2 L2 4f' u 4u 4r' D l2 3r2 d2 u' 3d2 f 4f' 3u' B2 3u' 4u2 b' d F 4u2 3d f' 3b2 R 3b 3f 3l b' u2 r2 b2 R2 D 3f2 d' D R2 u2 B2 F' 3l' d2 3l F 4f D 4u2 4r' 3r D2 3b d' U' 4f 3b2 L d' D' 3f' 3b' 3u' B 3l' d' r2 3u F' r2 B u' L' r D2 f' 3d2 B2 R' d2 f' 4u f' 3r2 b2 f2 r2 L2 l' b 3u' B' 3f u2 B2 L2 f' B 4u 3f2
3. 3f U F2 l' D' L' 3b2 F' r2 4u' 3u' 3f' D r2 f2 U' L 3r' d B' 4f2 L2 R' 3d2 4u' 4f2 L2 3u2 3l 3u D' R2 F2 4r' B' 4u R f2 u' r 3f' 3b b' B' u L2 R2 4f' r2 l' 3l' L' 4r' D2 4u' u' 3u L2 b' u 3r' D' R2 u2 4r' F' D' B2 L B' R' U D2 3u2 L' 3r' 4u U r' R 3u2 4u' D r f2 3f2 L2 4u2 4r2 3l' 4f2 4u 3l2 U2 f' l2 4f' l' f 3l2 b2 4f 4r2 b' U2 3d' D 3l U2 3b2 d2 3u' 4r l u l' F' 3b b D

*9x9x9​*1. b' 3r2 f2 4u2 3r2 l2 B' L r' 3r 3b2 U2 4l 3f R' 3f b2 4b2 L' u 3d l' 3b U2 u b R2 3u2 d L U' 3b2 l' 4u2 F 3u b' F 3d2 L2 r 3d R 3d 3l2 b2 F2 4f' 3b2 3l' 3d2 4u2 4r b 3l2 4d2 3d R' 3d2 3r' 4l 4r 3u2 U 3b' 4u 4b u' B b2 4b 3b 3d2 b' D2 4d2 3l D2 3f F2 u r2 4f2 B2 U2 r 3f l b' F2 4f' D' r2 U' D' u' F2 3f2 f 3r' u L' B r l' 3b2 F 4r' b' B 4f2 L 3f' 4d2 r 3l' 3r' u 3b2 4b'
2. B' L u 3f D B' r' 4d 3f' 4d' B2 4b2 4r l b2 4f2 3d' f2 4u 3l2 d 4u2 F 4u2 d' 3r U' B' b 3l2 4b' L' 3l 4r' 4b' 3d2 F' 3r2 4l l r' F2 3f2 4l 3f2 L U D2 d' F' 3r2 l f' r R' B 4b l' U2 3r2 3b' 4r2 3d R2 b2 4u f 3b d2 F2 B b L u' 3d' 4d' 3u' l2 b2 U' l F' 4u2 3l' b 3l' l' B 4u2 d' 4d F2 3d2 B 4d 3f2 3d2 3r2 r u2 R' 4l' 4d b' 3r' 4u' R' U2 l' 3f' 3u' l2 B 3l' 4d 3u 3b' f2 R' L2
3. F2 f B' 4d' 4u l2 4r 3b 4r' r 3b2 b 3f' l2 4f' U2 F 3d' 4f' 3r2 u' 3f' 3l' 4r U F 4l' D2 l2 3l' 3r 4r2 4l' r' f' 3r2 4r2 4b' b2 3f' f2 r' 3r B' 4u l' 3f' d r' 4l' f2 4b2 3f' u2 D' 4d2 4b2 R2 d2 R2 B' 4b' 4u' 3r2 F' U' 4u d R2 4b 4l' 4r2 4u' 4b 4u' 3f' 3l' 4u b 3l' 3d 3r2 u l2 R2 L2 3f2 l 4b 3f2 3d 3l d2 b2 d' 4b2 3r2 4b' f r2 u' 4l2 3u' L B2 d f2 3f' L 4d2 U2 B2 D b' 4r' 4l 3r 3d L2 D


Good luck everyone!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 9, 2013)

4x4: 1:27.03, 55.52, 43.41, 1:08.03, 45.09, 55.42, 54.32, 58.77, 57.88, 52.40, 47.22, 1:25.23 = 57.99
5x5: 1:31.82, 1:25.72, 1:32.04, 1:36.60, 1:36.73 = 1:33.49
6x6: 3:22.85, 3:08.88, 3:07.98, 3:14.19, 2:57.47 = 3:10.35
7x7: 4:50.02, 4:09.40, 4:39.29, 4:39.50, 4:40.56 = 4:39.78 wat sub1 SD


----------



## mycube (Apr 9, 2013)

4x4x4: 50.36 51.94 (54.05) 53.94 53.71 51.60 51.38 51.93 (50.05) 52.89 52.93 52.36 = 52.30
so much parity
5x5x5: 98.31 97.05 96.92 (96.78) (102.06) = 1:37.43
6x6x6: (190.17) 191.52 (194.71) 193.36 190.56 = 3:11.81
7x7x7: 274.88 278.81 (282.83) (254.21) 278.50 = 4:37.40
8x8x8: 7:28.80 6:57.34 7:12.87 = 7:13.00
first sub7 single


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Round: 26*


Spoiler: 4x4x4



====4x4x4 Solves====
#1 ----------- 4:02.07
#2 ----------- 3:31.95
#3 ----------- 3:43.63
#4 ----------- 3:03.33
#5 ----------- 3:12.64
#6 ----------- 3:21.61
#7 ----------- 3:13.67
#8 ----------- 3:25.65
#9 ----------- 3:06.00
#10 ---------- 3:06.92
#11 ---------- 3:12.09
#12 ---------- 2:48.79
*Average* ------ *3:17.75*
Mean --------- 3:19.03
Ao12 --------- 3:17.75
Ao5 ---------- 3:08.34 #8 - #12
Best --------- 2:48.79 #12
Worst -------- 4:02.07 #1
_Comments: I need to learn Yau lol. Redux is not a quick method, because I swear, I am nearly turning the whole time at a regular pace._
====================





Spoiler: 5x5x5



====5x5x5 Solves====
#1 ----------- 8:42.17
#2 ----------- 8:46.19
#3 ----------- 7:24.28
#4 ----------- 8:50.05
#5 ----------- 7:48.23
*Average* ------ *8:25.53*
Mean --------- 8:18.18
Ao5 ---------- 8:25.53
Best --------- 7:24.28 #3
Worst -------- 8:50.05 #4
_Comments: Yup._
====================





Spoiler: 6x6x6



====6x6x6 Solves====
#1 ----------- 18:02.43
#2 ----------- 20:02.56
#3 ----------- 16:51.57
#4 ----------- 18:55.68
#5 ----------- 16:32.89
*Average* ------ *17:56.56*
Mean --------- 18:05.03
Ao5 ---------- 17:56.56
Best --------- 16:32.89 #5
Worst -------- 20:02.56 #2
_Comments: How do you guys do it so fast?! Is yau applicable to bigger cubes than 4x4x4? I know almost nothing about yau, so I don't know what to expect._
====================





Spoiler: 7x7x7 |2 SOLVES|



====7x7x7 Solves====
#1 ----------- 36:16.37
#2 ----------- 38:35.54
#3 ----------- DNF
#4 ----------- DNF
#5 ----------- DNF
*Average* ------ *DNF*
Mean --------- DNF
Ao5 ---------- DNF
Best --------- 36:16.37 #1
Worst -------- 38:35.54 #2
_Comments: I gave up, it's too big a task._
====================





Spoiler: 8x8x8 |NO SOLVES|



====8x8x8 Solves====
#1 ----------- 
#2 ----------- 
#3 ----------- 
*Average* ------ 
Mean --------- 
Best --------- #
Worst -------- #
_Comments: _
====================





Spoiler: 9x9x9 |NO SOLVES|



====9x9x9 Solves====
#1 ----------- 
#2 ----------- 
#3 ----------- 
*Average* ------ 
Mean --------- 
Best --------- #
Worst -------- #
_Comments: _
====================


*Overall Comments: Just so everyone knows, this is probably the only time I will enter this competition until I learn a better emthod for bigger cubes. It's far to big a task as of now.*


----------



## Skullush (Apr 12, 2013)

*Round 26

4x4
Average of 12: 53.18*
56.22, (59.66), 51.90, 54.50, 51.52, 57.45, 51.69, 49.30, (47.83), 51.87+, 56.80, 50.57 
*
5x5
Average of 5: 2:00.73*
(2:09.88), 2:04.30, (1:46.57), 2:00.48, 1:57.42


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 13, 2013)

4x4: 43.21

43.18, (38.77), 46.31, 42.46, 44.28, 39.13, 42.50, 43.58, 43.93, 45.05, 41.69, (47.65)

Meh, my cube was feeling pretty crappy today, I'm not sure why I didn't lube it first or something.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

7x7: 3:52.31, 3:57.38, 3:57.75, 3:49.63, 3:47.90=3:53.11 I'm better at 7x7 now 
4x4: 38.48, 37.78, 38.72, 40.20, 38.18, 37.32, 45.21, 39.69, 41.20, 42.30, 37.21, 37.23=39.11 That's it, I'm florian modding this cube


----------



## Riley (Apr 21, 2013)

4x4: 50.27
47.39, 53.61, 48.32, 49.97, 51.53, 49.99, 49.46, 51.75, 50.42, (55.58), 50.28, (45.35)
Comments: Bleh...


----------



## mycube (Apr 22, 2013)

*Results for Round 26*​
*4x4x4​*1. 39.11 KCuber
2. 43.21 yoshinator
3. 50.27 Riley
4. 52.30 mycube
5. 53.18 Skullush
6. 57.99 JianhanC
7. 3:17.75 JF1zl3

*5x5x5​*1. 1:33.49 JianhanC
2. 1:37.43 mycube
3. 2:00.73 Skullush
4. 8:25.53 JF1zl3

*6x6x6​*1. 3:10.31 JianhanC
2. 3:11.81 mycube
3. 17:56.56 JF1zl3

*7x7x7​*1. 3:53.11 KCuber
2. 4:37.40 mycube
3. 4:39.78 JianhanC
4. DNF JF1zl3

*8x8x8​*1. 7:13.00 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 27*​
*4x4x4​*1.	F L' Uw2 B2 D' F R2 B F Uw2 B' D2 Uw U Rw2 U L' Fw L D2 Uw U2 B Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw Uw' B2 L' Rw R2 B Fw F' L' D Rw2 R'	
2.	R' D L2 Rw' R' D' U' L2 U B Fw' L2 U2 Fw F' Rw Uw2 R B' Fw2 F' U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw' F' Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw' F R2 Fw' Uw' Rw B' Fw2 Rw' F	
3.	R' Uw2 U L' B F2 R2 U' B2 F U B' U' B' R' Fw' L Rw2 D2 L' Rw2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2 B' Rw' Uw' B2 Fw' L2 F' Rw' B' Uw' R' U L' Fw' L'	
4.	L' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw' U2 Rw' Fw2 U2 B2 R' U F' U L' Uw2 F2 Rw' U L Uw F' D F' L Uw2 Rw Fw D' L2 Uw L2 B F' Rw' B F R D2 U2	
5.	B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw L' R Uw' Fw' L2 B2 U B L Uw Fw' U2 B2 Fw2 U' L2 Rw' Uw' Fw' D2 F' Rw B2 D2 Uw' L' Fw2 R B F L' R D' Uw U F	
6.	B2 R' D R' Uw2 Rw B Fw F2 D' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw' B2 F2 R' D Rw' U Rw2 F R Fw L' D' B' Fw2 Rw Fw2 D' U' L2 R Fw Uw2 Rw B2 Fw'	
7.	Uw2 Rw' D Rw B' F U' Rw Fw2 L Uw' Fw' F2 Rw B' Fw2 F2 D2 U' B U' F2 Rw' B' R' B' Uw B' U' Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B F2 D L2 Uw' R'	
8.	Fw' L' Fw D' F U2 F' U L2 Uw U' Rw' Fw2 Uw L D2 F L Fw' Uw' U2 L Rw R2 D Uw F' U' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw F U2 B2 D F' R Uw L	
9.	F2 Rw' D' Fw D2 B2 Fw2 F Uw U2 L Uw U Rw2 Fw D2 Rw' U2 Fw Rw' D' Uw2 U Fw' F L F2 Uw' U Rw D U2 B2 Fw D2 L U' Fw2 L B'	
10.	D' Rw2 B F L' Rw2 D' L Rw2 F' Rw R' Uw U L2 R' Fw' Uw' B' Fw' R D' U' Fw D B L' Rw' Uw2 F2 D Rw R' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F' R2 Uw2 F	
11.	Fw' Rw2 D R U' R2 Uw Rw D L R2 D' L U R' Uw2 F2 L' R' B D' B R' F L' B' Fw2 R' D2 F2 D L' B L Uw2 Fw U2 Rw2 R B'	
12.	L2 B D2 U2 R2 D Uw U L2 B2 L Rw' R' D2 L Rw2 Uw' B F L Fw Rw' Uw B L2 U2 F2 D B F2 R' F D' B Rw Uw2 L2 Rw Uw L	

*5x5x5​*1.	R' U2 L' Dw2 R' U B' Uw2 Rw Uw' B' Fw' U2 F' D' Rw' B' L' Lw' D2 Dw2 F L2 R' Bw Rw2 Uw2 Bw Uw B' Rw2 R2 F Dw2 F Lw2 R F R2 Bw2 U2 Bw D2 F' U2 Fw' Rw Bw' Fw2 D' Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Dw' Uw L U2 Bw	
2.	Rw Bw L2 R U' Rw F D2 Dw2 Uw L Dw' B F' Dw B' Bw D2 Dw Fw2 F2 U2 Lw2 R2 U R2 Bw2 Uw B2 Fw F2 Uw Lw2 Rw2 U2 Bw L' Dw U Rw' R2 F Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B' D Dw Rw' Uw2 B' Bw' Lw' Uw R Uw2 Rw R Fw' Rw'	
3.	B Bw F U2 B Bw R2 D Fw2 L' B' Bw' Fw L' Rw' D' Dw' U2 Lw2 Bw L2 D2 Uw' F L2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 R2 B Fw' Rw2 D Uw U2 B2 Fw2 D2 U Fw' D2 L Rw' B' Bw Lw B' Bw Rw2 R Dw2 U' R2 D' B2 Fw2 D2 L' Rw'	
4.	Rw2 Dw2 B2 F' L D F' Dw L' Rw F L' Rw' R' Fw' L2 Lw Rw2 B2 Bw' F L2 Lw Bw Uw2 Rw' Uw F' U' Fw' F' R2 B' Fw' Lw Rw2 R' D Dw' Bw' F U L R Bw U Bw Lw F2 Lw' B2 Uw' Fw Dw' B F2 Lw Fw L' R	
5.	Dw B Rw2 Bw' R' Bw Rw2 R' B Bw' F' Dw Bw2 U B2 Fw2 L Rw' D Uw U Rw F Uw2 Rw' Uw L' Rw' Bw Rw' R2 D2 Dw B2 Lw' Uw Rw Bw Fw' Dw2 U Fw' L2 Uw B2 Lw2 B D2 Uw2 Bw Fw' Uw U2 Fw L Bw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Fw2

*6x6x6​*1.	3F 2R' U2 R 3U2 F2 2L' F' 2L2 3R 2R2 R 2B U' R D2 3U' B2 D2 F2 3U L 2R' B' 3F D2 2U 2R' D2 2D' R 2F' D2 3U2 2U' 3R 2D 3U2 2U 3R2 D 2B2 2R D 2D 3F' 2R2 3F U 2B2 3F2 2U' L2 2B' U2 L' R 2F2 R' 3U' U B 2D' 2L' F 3U' 2U2 3R 3F' 2U'	
2.	D 2F F' 3R2 2R' R 2F2 F2 3R2 U2 3F2 3U' 2U2 2L' R 2D2 3U2 U' 2L' 2B2 R B 3F2 D U' B' 2B' 2L' D2 B' 3F' 2F2 F' U 3F D 2D2 2U' 2B' R2 D 3U 3F2 F' 2D 3U' 2U U' R2 B2 3F2 2F F' 3R2 2R2 R U' L' U 3F L2 R 3U2 U' 2F D 2F U2 2B 3F	
3.	2D2 3F' 2R' D2 2D' 2U2 F' L R2 B' 2F2 2U' B' F2 R D2 3U2 2U' R2 2B2 2D2 3R 3F' R2 2B2 2R 3U' U' L' R 2D 2F' U 2L 3F 2F' F' 2D' R2 F 3R' 2R' B2 2L2 2R 2B2 2L2 2R' D2 2D' 2U' L2 2B' 3U2 L2 2U' U2 2F2 L2 3R 2D' 2F' 2U 2F U2 3R 2R2 2B' 2U2 2B	
4.	2L' 3R 2R' U2 2F 3R' 2F2 2D 2F 2L 2R R2 D U' 2L' R' B 3F 2F 2L 3R' U2 R2 2B 2F2 2D 2B' L2 2R U' L' 2R2 U 2B' F U' B2 3F L2 2R2 2B' D' 2U F2 2U2 3R2 3F 2F2 D 3R2 D 2U' U' 2B' 2D2 U 2B2 2F' 2D' 2F 2L 3F F 3R' 3U2 B2 R D F' U	
5.	L' 3U2 L2 B 3F L' 3U2 U2 3F2 2L' 2D2 U 3R' 2R F 3U B2 3F' 2L 2U2 U2 B 2F L' U2 2B' 3F' 2U U2 F2 2U' U 3F F2 D 2U2 U 2R2 D 2U2 B2 3U' 2R2 3U2 F2 R' 2B' 3F 2D2 L' R B2 2B2 D2 U' 3F2 F 3U' 2U L2 2U' F2 U2 2B 2L' 2B 2F U' L2 F	

*7x7x7​*1.	2U2 2R2 3D U2 3L' 3R2 R F 2L2 2F2 2D' 3D 3B L 2L F' 3U 3F2 2R 2D' U' L2 R2 3U2 2F' D2 2D2 F' 3R' 2B 2L' 3L F U 2B D' 2D2 2L2 3D2 B' D 3U2 F L2 3B 2D U2 2R 3U F' 2U' R' U 2F D2 2B2 3D' B' 2U U' 3R' B2 D U' L2 2L2 3U2 F2 3D' 2U 2R' 2D2 3F 2D' 3U2 U 3B 3R2 3F2 3D 2R' U' R 3B2 R2 3D2 3B2 D' R 3U2 2F2 D' 3F 2L' 3L2 3B2 3F 2F' 3U F'	
2.	2L2 3L' 3B 3F2 R' D2 2B 3B 3F D 2D' F2 2U' 3B 3D' 2F' 2R' 3F F' D2 2D2 U2 L 3D' 3U U2 L' 3R 2U2 3R 2F2 3U' 2B2 L' 2L' 3L2 B 2B' D2 3R2 2B' 2D' 3U R' 3U2 2U2 3B F 3R' 3D2 3U' 2B F2 U' 2R' 3B2 3U' U' B 3U' 2B2 3F' F2 L2 3L' 2D' 3F L2 3L' 3B' 3U' 2R' 2U2 B2 U 2R2 3U 2R2 3B 3F' 2F2 3R2 3B2 3D2 3U 2U 2B 3F2 F' 3R' 2F 3R2 2R' 3B2 3L' R 3F2 2U2 2L' R'	
3.	L' R' B2 D 2B2 D 2R' D' 2D2 2R' 2U 2B 2R2 R' 3U 2U R B' L' 3L2 3B F 3D2 2U' 2F 3D 3U 3B F2 2L2 F2 2L' B' 2B2 F' L' 2L 3L2 2R2 3D' B L2 2F R2 2B 2D' 3L' 2B' D2 3B' 3L' D' 2U 2R2 R' 3U 2B' U L 3L' 3U' 2B2 3D 3B' 2F2 U F' 3L 3F' F2 2D 2R' 3B2 3F' L' 2D' R D' 3D2 3L' 3R2 3D' 3F2 3R2 3B 2U' L 2R D2 F L' 3F2 2U 2F 2L2 3D 3U 3B 2L' 3F2	
4.	3R 2U 2B' 3B' F2 3U' 2B2 2D' F2 2R 3D2 F D R' 2D2 2L' 3B 2U' R' 3U L' 3F' 3L2 3U2 B 2D' 2R R B 2B2 3B' L' F 3U' 3R 2F' F' L' 3R' 2R2 2D 3F' F2 2L2 2R' 3D2 U' R 2B' 3B2 R' 2F' 2R' 3F' 3D2 B 3R2 F 3R' 2R 2B2 3L 2D' B' 2B 3U' 2L' 3L' U' 2R2 2B 3L' 2U2 2L 2B' 2U 2B R' 2F' 3D' 2U2 U' F 2R2 3U B' 3L' 3B 2D2 3R' 3U 2U 3R 2B' L2 2B' D2 B 3B F	
5.	L' 2R' 3F L2 B' R2 D 2D' 3L 2B2 R' 3B' 2D' R 2D2 B 2R2 3D' 2F2 3D U' L 2U' 3F' 2L' U2 B2 2D' 2L F2 3R' B U2 3R2 B 2R2 3B L2 B' 3B2 3F2 2F' R2 3D 3F' 3L' 3B' 3L' 2R R' 3B2 2F2 3U' 3B' 3F2 2F2 R 2D 3B' F' 2U2 3L2 3B2 3U2 2U' 2L' 3L' 3U2 2B2 F2 3L 3U' 3L' D2 2L2 3U' 2B2 2U B 2F L 2L2 3L' 3R R2 2F D' 2U2 3L' U2 L 3D 3B' 3D F' 3U' 3L2 2U2 L2 R2	

*8x8x8​*1. 3b' f L' 3b' B l' 4r2 4f b2 3u U2 4r' 4f2 U l2 d2 3d r' b' 3l 3b' 4r2 3f f' 4r' u B d2 4f D 3l2 D' f' u2 3r' r' B' l' 4u L2 3r D' f2 r2 B' 3r' d' 4f' l' D r' R' u' 4r2 3u' l 3f u2 l d R r' 3u2 r 3l' F' 4u' 3f2 l r' 3l' R 3r 3u' r2 f' 3l2 R2 3d' U' 3f' U' b2 D f2 D2 4u2 3b l2 L' 4u2 3b' 3r2 D' R 3b 3f' B2 4r2 3f 3d2 r' f2 F b' 3r u 3r' f' D2 r2 4u F2 4f2 u 3d F2 d 4u2 3l'
2. 3f' F R' 3b2 3f 3r f2 R' 3r' 4f 3u' f' 3f' 4u' 3f' F' L' R' 3f u 4r 3f F' 3r u B' 3r f2 3r2 R 3f 4r' 4u r2 U' R' 4u' 4r' 3u f 3l' 4u2 D' 4r 3r2 4u2 3f' U' D 4f2 f' 3r2 3b2 l2 r2 4r' 3l 3b' r u f2 d L2 F2 3r' 3f' L 3u' 3f2 4f' D 3f F' 3l2 f r 3u F r 3d' l' U' b' u 3u' b D u 3d' 4r u2 3u' r l' 3r L2 3u2 3r2 U2 f' d' 3r L 4u 3d' l R2 4r' 4f 3d r B D U' L' U2 4u' f' 4r2 D'
3. U 3u' 3b R L 4r' d' b2 4u d 3f' D' F 4u2 3l 3b 3r 3l2 3f' r D f2 b' U' f2 F' b r' 3f 3u f2 4f' U 3u2 r' 3d l2 d l' b2 3b u2 L' 4f 4u' 4r D' r l2 F 3d L 4r2 r2 3u B f' 3b 4f 3l2 r' 4r2 u2 d' F' 4r2 R2 B' 3r' F 3b' L2 3b r2 D 4r f' 3u 3l B2 D' R b2 4r2 3u' b2 3u' D' 3f D' d2 f' D 4u F r' l2 L' b' 3r2 D b2 3u2 3b2 D' b' r 3u' f' 3f2 r' 4r' l L' 3d2 4f 4u2 F' 3r2 b' 

*9x9x9​*1. R 4b' L B' F' L U' 4u2 l2 4f d2 l 4f L2 3d2 3b U' 3b 3f' D' R l 3d' 3f' L' b 4r F 3d2 3b U' D L 4f r R2 4f 3d 3b U2 3u' R2 L2 r' l2 4d' 4b2 D2 4u' 4r' D 4r' D2 B 4f 3b2 l U 3f2 4f' r2 3u' 3r2 3l 4r2 f 4r' 3f d 3u' 4b' 3u 3d' U2 L' F2 3b 4b2 u' B2 U' u L 4f2 3d L2 B 3d2 D 4f' r2 R2 b' L2 4b' l 3b B2 4r2 D' 4d2 U 4r2 R2 4u' 4l' L2 U' 4f2 U2 r' B u D 4l 3d2 D' B F2 4f'
2. 4l2 4f f D2 u' b l2 3u2 b' B 4u2 4r 3r2 B2 u' 3f2 u 3l' 3r' 4u' 4r d L2 d' 3l' U' 3u' r U2 f 4r D' 4f' 3u 4f2 U' 4r2 f' 3b 4r' 3f l' 3d 3b 4d d2 L2 3l2 4d2 4l' R2 u' 4u' 4d 3u2 r L D2 b' 4r2 F' U' u2 d2 B2 D' d' 3d 3b R' 3r u2 r 3l b 3b2 4f2 F L 4f r 3r' b' 4r2 3d 4f u' D2 3l' d2 u2 4d' R2 3u 4l' R' l' 4u2 3b d' 3r' 4f' U2 4r2 b d D' 4b 3r' 4l 3b2 4d' 4l' f2 F2 3u' 3b r' 3u u2
3. R2 B2 f2 b' F2 u2 3l' 4d' 4r' 4d' 3d2 R2 3d 3r' 3b' d2 b' 4l' 3u 4r F2 4u' 3f2 4r2 B' 4r2 u 3l' 4f2 4b 4r2 4l' 4f 4b2 3r' 3b' b 3d d 4u 3b' L2 b2 4f2 3r' 3l b2 L2 3r2 4u2 3b2 4u2 4d2 3b2 l2 3d' U' R' 4d l b 3u2 3f' 3l 4u' 4l' b' 4b 3l2 B L r2 F u d2 4b2 F2 4l' R2 3b2 R2 F' f2 4f D2 r 3r2 3f' 3d2 b2 R2 4f2 f' u2 b2 u 3u' d2 R2 D u' 3b r' 4l' 4d' 3d2 u' B F2 L2 3d2 4f D2 F' 4r 3d u2 b' B' 4r'


Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (Apr 24, 2013)

4x4x4: (49.17) 52.53 49.18 51.43 53.15 50.73 50.28 52.55 (54.45) 50.75 49.30 52.11 = 51.20
5x5x5: (98.04) 96.04 95.97 (94.80) 94.90 = 1:35.64


----------



## KCuber (Apr 25, 2013)

4x4
32.73, 37.68, 39.52, 38.58, 37.79, 42.34, 35.39, 35.88, 39.45, 37.38, 37.98, 33.66=37.33 meh, times are reversed because I was using cubemania (first solve is last solve last solve is first solve...)


----------



## TP (Apr 26, 2013)

*4x4:* 1:39.31, 1:57.46, (2:02.07,) 1:57.09, 1:44.75, 1:32.34, (1:30.70,) 1:51.71, 1:54.44, 1:48.53, 1:54.10, 1:47.27 = *1:48.70*
*5x5:* 3:39.77 3:35.21 (3:42.86) 3:34.40 (3:33.34) = *3:36.46*
*6x6:* 8:10.03 (7:39.94) 7:50.48 DNF (Lost a time as well but don´t feel like redo the solve) = *DNF*
*7x7:* 12:09.34 11:06.38 (10:56.78) (12:49.58) 11:15.32 = *11:30.34*

Feels like i´ve gotten worse on 4x4...


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2013)

4x4: 56.82, 58.06, 1:03.18, 52.41, 52.66, 1:12.08, 55.02, 54.05, 1:01.47, 51.88, 54.27, 48.20 = 55.98
5x5: 1:51.51, 1:45.42, 1:34.50, 1:40.10, 1:33.01 = 1:40.01 level of fail is too damn high
6x6: 2:45.12, 2:50.94, 3:04.03, 3:15.64, 2:49.52 = 2:54.83
7x7:


----------



## FaLoL (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 27

*4x4x4*: 1:03.39, 59.49, 1:04.70, (56.70), 58.50, 1:09.82, 59.57, 58.14, (1:21.94), 1:04.42, 1:01.90, 1:05.84 = *1:02.58*
*5x5x5*: (2:00.40), 1:59.67, 1:56.05, (1:44.91), 1:46.29 = *1:54.01*
*6x6x6*: 3:36.15, 3:48.04, (3:54.41), (3:28.91), 3:37.40 = *3:40.53*


----------



## mycube (May 7, 2013)

*Results for Round 27*​
*4x4x4​*1. 37.33 KCuber
2. 51.20 mycube
3. 55.98 JianhanC
4. 1:02.58 FaLoL
5. 1:48.70 TP

*5x5x5​*1. 1:35.64 mycube
2. 1:40.01 JianhanC
3. 1:54.01 FaLoL
4. 3:36.46 TP

*6x6x6​*1. 2:54.83 JianhanC
2. 3:40.53 FaLoL
3. DNF TP

*7x7x7​*1. 11:30.34 TP

*8x8x8​*
*9x9x9​*

*Round 28*​
*4x4x4​*1.	U' F' D L Fw2 R Fw2 U2 L Uw' L D' B' Rw2 B Fw D' F' L' Fw D Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' B2 L2 D U2 Rw2 Fw Rw D' R' Uw R D' U' L2 U'	
2.	D2 Rw F L2 R2 Uw2 U2 L2 B R' B2 L' R' U F2 D F' Rw B' Fw' R' Uw' L R' U2 L' Fw R2 D2 Uw2 R' D2 Uw' U2 Rw R2 U B' R Fw2	
3.	L2 Rw2 R' D' U2 L' B U2 B D2 Rw' Uw' Fw L2 Fw' L2 D' U L2 Uw U Rw Fw' R2 U' Fw2 U2 B' Fw2 Rw R2 B' D' L2 R' F2 Rw' D' Rw2 R	
4.	L R Fw' D Uw' R2 Fw' D F' L' Rw D' U R' B2 F' D' Rw' Fw2 F Rw' R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B D B' Fw' Rw2 F' U2 R2 B F2 Rw B Fw' F	
5.	Uw U' B' F2 Uw2 U Rw U2 Rw R2 Fw2 D' B' D2 Rw' D' U L R Fw F L' F2 U B F2 Rw2 R' B U2 L D2 F' Uw' R2 B F Uw' Fw' U'	
6.	R2 D' L Fw2 F Rw' R2 B' F' U' L Rw2 D2 U L' Rw' R2 B F' Uw' B F2 U' Fw' L2 Rw' B2 D' L B' F' R' F2 D2 Uw2 R2 F' R B Fw	
7.	L' Rw2 U B L D' U2 R' D' B Uw' F L' R2 D2 Rw2 B' F R2 Uw2 B' Rw2 R' F L' Fw F2 D R U2 L2 U2 R2 Fw2 R2 F' Uw' B2 D Uw2	
8.	L B L2 Rw' D' L2 D' U' L2 D R' Fw' Uw' Rw' R' F D' R2 D' Uw U2 R' Fw' D' Uw2 Fw D Uw R' B Uw2 U' L Uw U2 F Rw' F D U'	
9.	Rw2 Uw2 U2 B F' D' B' L' R' U' F2 D L' Uw B U2 L Uw L2 Rw B' L Rw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 U2 B' Fw D' L R' B' U' L Uw' L2 U' R D	
10.	Uw' L2 D' Rw2 Uw2 R2 D2 F U2 L R2 U2 B2 U' B Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U L2 Fw F Uw' Fw' Rw2 B2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L' Uw L2 D Rw' Fw' D Rw'	
11.	B' L2 Rw R2 B' Fw F2 D' Uw2 U' B' D2 R2 D Uw U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' U' B2 D2 Uw U2 R' F Rw D' B2 L2 Uw Rw2 R' D F' D' R' B2 F' R2	
12.	Fw2 F D' Rw2 D Rw' R' D Uw R2 Fw Rw F Uw U L2 Rw2 D' F' Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 D' L2 B Rw2 D' Uw' U F2 Rw2 U' F2 Uw Rw' B F' Uw B'

*5x5x5​*1.	B2 D2 Dw2 L' Lw' Rw' B2 R' Uw Fw' F Uw' R2 Bw2 Lw Bw F Uw' Bw Uw Fw2 R D' Dw' Uw2 U Bw R' Fw' F' R' B' Rw' F' R Bw2 D B Fw' Uw R Bw Fw' D Uw' Lw' Fw R Fw F2 Lw2 Bw Fw' Uw' Lw2 B F Lw2 F Lw'	
2.	R2 D B' Bw' L2 Dw2 L' Bw' D Lw Rw R' B' F2 R2 Dw2 Bw' F' Rw F2 L2 R U' Rw2 D2 Dw' L' U2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 R F2 Uw F2 U2 F U Fw' L Rw2 Dw Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' L2 B Bw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw B2 Bw2 Fw' U Rw' Fw	
3.	Uw2 U L D Bw2 L Rw Dw2 Bw' L' B Dw' Uw L R2 Fw2 Dw' R F L' Rw2 D' L' Lw' B Lw2 F' Uw' B L D' Lw' F L B2 Bw' L' Uw' Lw' U L2 Dw2 F' Lw B2 Fw2 D' F Lw' Fw R' Fw D Dw2 Uw2 B Rw F U2 Lw'	
4.	Lw2 D Dw U' L B' Lw2 Dw2 B D Dw2 F L2 Lw R' F2 Rw' R2 U Fw' Dw' Bw F' Rw' Bw2 F' Lw Fw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw F2 R D2 Uw Lw' Fw2 Rw Bw Rw' B2 D2 F' Dw U2 L2 Dw' B' R' D L Lw2 D F Lw2 Fw2 Dw	
5.	Dw2 Bw2 Rw' R2 B' Fw' F2 L' R2 Dw' B2 Dw2 R B2 L' Bw2 R' F' L Fw' Rw2 F' Dw U' Bw Fw F' R2 Fw' D2 U Lw' R2 Bw2 Dw Bw Fw' Rw2 Fw F' Rw R' U F2 Lw2 D U2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 D' Fw' Lw F' R Bw F' L Dw2 Rw

*6x6x6​*1.	3R 2D2 3R' 2F2 2U2 B2 3F' 2D U' 2L R2 3F' D2 L2 2R R2 3U' B2 2D2 3R 2B 3R' 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D2 B' 2F2 D' F2 3U' L B 2B' 2F2 F' D' 2L2 F 2L' 3U 2F2 3R B' 2R 2U2 B2 3F2 2U' 3F 3R' D' L' R2 3U2 2L' 3F R' 3F' 2U F 2R2 2D2 2U' 2R' U' 2F 2L D 3F'	
2.	2U U2 L2 2U B2 L' D 3U' 2L' B' 3F D' 2D 3R2 2D2 2F2 D F' R 2U F' U B R' F' 2U' L 2L 2R2 D' 2D2 3R' 2U2 2R2 D 3U2 3F' D2 2F2 2U 3R D2 3F2 2D' 2B F U' F' D' 3R2 D 2B D 2B 2R 2F 3U' B F2 D 2D 2B' 2F' L' 3U2 2B2 2F2 U2 2L' F'	
3.	2R' D L 2L U' F U 2R D' 2U' R' D' 2D2 3R R' D U F 3U' 3F2 2D 2B D 2D' 3U2 2U2 U 2R2 F' D2 2B' 2L 2B' F' 2R 3U' B 2B2 2R 2B U2 3F 2R' R2 F2 U2 2F F' D2 3U' 2B2 2L 2R 2B 2U2 3F2 D2 2F2 2L' B2 2F2 D U2 2L 3F' 2L R 3F R2 2B	
4.	L 2L2 3U2 F' 2U 2R2 2F' 2U U R2 2B 2F2 3U2 2L' 2B2 3F2 U' 3F2 2D2 3F F' 2L 2R' B' R' D2 2B' 2R2 R' 3U L2 3R2 2B' 2F2 D B' 2D' L 3F F2 R2 2D 2L' 2B 3F2 3U 2B' D 2D B2 2B' F2 D 2L F D' 3U' 2B2 2L2 2B' 2U' 2R' F' 2U' 3F' D R 2D2 3U' 2F'	
5.	F 3U U' L2 2L' 3R' 2U2 3R2 F' 2D B' 3F' 2D F' 2D L U' L 3F' 2U 3F 3U' 2U' U2 2F2 D2 3U' U2 L2 R D' 2D 2U2 U2 2F2 3U U 3R' 2R2 F 2U' 3F2 2F2 D 2D' 2R R' 2B F 3R R' U' 2L2 U' F 2D 2B2 L2 2L 2R2 R' 2B F2 2U2 F 3R' 3U2 2B 3R2 D'

*7x7x7​*1.	U2 2L' 2D2 3B 2F F' L' 3R R' 2F' 3L U2 3L' U' 2B2 R2 2U 2B U2 2R 3D' 3F 2L 2B 3R D2 2D' 2U' 2L2 3L' 3R' 3D2 2B2 3B 2D' L' 3R2 R2 3D' 2U' 3B' 3D 3R' 2B' U' R2 2B2 3F 3L B 2L2 B 2D' 3U U' B 2R' R' 2U B2 2B2 2U R2 F' 2L' 3R' 2R' 2D 2R 3B2 L 3L' B' 2B2 2U L2 F 2U 3R 2R 2D2 U' 2F' 2D' 2F D' 3U2 3R2 2B' 3U' 2U2 2B' F 3D 3F' 3R R2 B2 2B F	
2.	B2 2F2 F' D 2L 3R 2U' F D' 2B2 D2 2U2 2R B 3B 3U' 2L2 3L 3F2 2L2 2R2 3F2 2F D2 3F2 2U 3L 2R 2F2 3D2 B' 3B' L 2L' 3B2 2R2 2F2 3L2 3R' R2 2F' 2U' U2 2F2 F' U 2B2 L 3R 2R2 2B2 2L 2B F' U' B' F L' 2F' L 2U L' 2R2 D U2 B 2R' 3D' L 2F' 3R2 2B2 3R' 2B2 2F 3U' 3B2 2F' 2L' 3R2 2R 2D' B2 D 3R 2U2 U' R 3F 2L' 2R' B' 3B' R 2U' 2L' 3U U B 2B'	
3.	3U B 2B2 2F 3U2 2U2 3F F2 2R 2B2 3F 3U2 3L 3R' 2R' 3U2 2R2 B' 2B2 3F' 2F' 3D2 3R2 D' B' R' F2 3D2 3L D' 3U2 3F2 2R D 3B2 3L2 2D F' 3U' 3R 3U' 3L2 3R2 2B 3D' 3B 2U 3B 3R F' 2D 2U2 U' L2 2B' 2R' 3B' 2U' 2B' 3D' 2R F L' 2L2 3R' R2 2D2 3U' 3L' 3R' 2B2 2L' R 2B2 2F2 2L2 3R' 3B' L' 2F 2R2 3B' 3D 3L 2U' 2R 2U2 3B' 2F' 2R' 2D2 L' 3R' D 3D' 3R2 3D' U2 2B2 3U	
4.	L' 2R' 3F' 2D' L2 R 3D' 3U' F' 2U2 B 3R2 B' 3F' U 3B2 F 2D' 3U 2F2 2D B' 3B2 U 2L2 3L' 3R R2 D2 2D' 2B2 D2 2U' U 2R2 D2 2B2 3R2 3F' 3D2 2L2 B' 2R 2B 3B2 F 3U' 2B2 L 3R2 F' 2U R 2D' L2 2R' 3B R' 2D 2L' 3D 2L 3R2 D 3D2 F2 2L' 2D' U' 2R B' 3B D B2 3B2 3U' 2F' U 3F2 2U' 3R2 2B 2D 3L' 3B' D L 2L2 2D2 U' 2B 3F 3L' 2D 3R2 2B 3F 3R2 R2 3F'	
5.	3L D2 3D2 U2 2L 2D' 3L2 B' 3L 3R' 3U R2 B2 F2 R2 D 2U U' 3B' 2F 2D 3U' 3B2 3D2 2R2 2F2 3D' 3U' 2B2 3L' 2D' R2 F L 2L' 3B 3F 3D 3R B2 3D' L2 3R2 3B' F R2 2F2 2L2 2U2 F L' 3L2 R' 2B 2U2 B' 3R2 2U' B' 2L' R' 2D' 3D2 3F' 3D' 3B2 2D 3U2 B2 F2 2L 2B' 3B2 F' R' 2D' 3D2 3U2 B2 3U' U2 L2 D2 2D2 3F' 2D L' R' F' 2L 3R2 3D 2U2 F2 L' 2R2 D' 3D' U 3R

*8x8x8​*1. 3f2 l 3b' r f' 3b2 L2 3u2 3r2 B2 3b' U F U2 B2 4u f d R U 3l2 4f R l2 4r2 4u U2 F 4f2 3u' B 3f l F' 3u' 3b2 u2 L2 R' 4f' r' 4f' l2 3d 3l' f2 R2 r2 3b2 U2 u2 f r' F2 3f' 4f B2 3u' d2 r2 3b2 3u' 4u2 L2 3d2 R' 4u' R l 3f 4r' 4u b 4f' r2 R' d' F2 3r L2 3d 3f' L 4r' l 3b' 3l 3r2 b' 4f2 r2 B2 b2 3l' B' 3u u b2 3r' 4u 3b 4r2 3b2 4r' R2 3u B' 4u U' L2 3b2 3d b2 L2 D' 3r' f R2 3r' 4r 
2. u2 r 4r' 3r u' 4f2 4r2 3b' 3d R2 3u' L2 4r' l 3l2 3r2 D' l2 u' 4f2 F' b B2 3d2 R 4f U2 4r 3b2 b2 L2 l 3l 3u2 r2 4r 3u' 3b 4u 3f l' 3d' r u' L2 4f' f2 3r D2 3l' f' 3r U2 4r2 r 3l' 4f2 f 4r2 R' 3u D2 R' b u2 3d r 3f2 D' L 3f' L d' L' f2 3d' 3b 3r2 r' D2 d 3l2 3r 4r B b' 4f 3f2 f2 l 3r2 U 3r 3u2 4f D2 b B 3u2 3l F2 d U2 l2 d' D' 4u' l' 4f2 L 3l2 r' l2 3f2 l2 3r2 4u2 r2 4f2 d'
3. 3b 4f2 r D' 3b 4u' 3d' B2 u d' f R' b 3b D2 b' F' 4u' F' D' 4r' u L2 b r2 4u' U d2 3d' D' 3f' D2 B 3b' 4f2 u2 D' r2 4f2 3f' 3d 4f 3u2 D2 F 3d' B l2 u 3d' b2 f F2 r2 D' 4f2 R' 4u 4r2 u' U 3r2 3b' u' B L2 l2 D2 4r U2 d2 4r2 l2 U' 3b' u' 4f L2 D2 f' 3r2 u 3l2 3r B' l' 4f 3u 3l' 3b 3f f D2 R' F 3b2 R' 3l2 B2 3b2 l' 3u' D' d2 4r' r' R B2 L' D l D' 3u2 R 3f2 R2 3d 4r2 U' l

*9x9x9​*1. f2 4b2 4l2 u' B2 r2 f2 4b2 3f' 4d' d 4f D' b' 4l 3f 3u' u' d 3r f u 4d 3b 3f' F' R 4b' R b' 3u 3f 4f2 L' 3f' F2 B 4b' 4l2 r' 3u 4r' 3b2 U2 D' 3f 4r' u' R2 3l' F' b' 4f' 3f' r2 4r' 4u2 d2 3r' d 4d2 4l' f B u D2 4d 4u' 3r R L F2 3d 3u2 L d R2 4l2 U' d2 3r2 4l' 3u2 4r2 r 4f' d2 U' R' U2 3l' u2 F' 4f 4l b' L' B2 l 3l 3u2 B' F U u2 f' 3u2 F' 3f2 4f' L b' 3r2 R2 4f2 3b u2 B' f 4l2
2. f2 4b 4r 3r' 4b' r 3b 4b2 b2 3d' b r2 l b2 B' F' 3l' b2 d2 U' 3l 3u' 3b d2 f 3l l' R' 3r B U' B2 U2 R L 3d2 U' 3f U2 r f 4b' F' b2 4r l2 u2 3b' r 3r2 b f' B2 l' D' 4r2 f 3b2 3r2 3b2 u2 l d b 4r D' l' 4f' L2 4f2 B2 3l2 r2 u' 3b2 4b' u' 4l' u l2 3l 3d2 f2 3b 3f2 4d2 4l 4b u' l' B2 3d 3f' b2 R' l B' 3f f' 3l2 3f l2 3d2 r' 4u2 4d b' 4d 4f u L 3d' b 3f' 3r 4b2 R 4b' U' R
3. B' 3b2 l 4u2 4r d 4u2 D2 4l u b' 4u' r' l 3b2 4l' 3d 3r2 4f2 R' D2 f 3b' 3f2 B2 U2 l' 3d' 3u2 4d2 3r' R 3u' f' 3u U2 4l' l2 r 4d 4r2 u' F2 b D' 3d b' d 4r' R f' b 4d 4f u' 3u2 r 3f2 d u' 4d 4b' b' r2 3l2 4u 4d d2 D2 u' 4f2 3u2 4d 3f l d' 3f2 B b' 4f D' f2 3b2 R' l u2 d2 3f2 l2 3f 4b' F' u2 F 4u F L 3u2 3b2 U2 d2 3b' B 4b2 3f' b2 4d2 4f2 3l2 4r2 U2 r 3d2 r' 4l' 3b l 4r 4b2 D

Good luck everyone!

Sorry guys for the long rounds the last times I wasn't really motivated to do the results.. I try to do better in the future!


----------



## mycube (May 8, 2013)

4x4x4: 50.22 52.04 51.52 53.04 53.19 (53.61) (49.47) 51.56 50.66 52.91 50.54 53.04 = 51.87
5x5x5: 97.74 (98.47) 97.44 97.69 (89.28) = 1:37.62
6x6x6: (187.39) 187.28 (169.67) 173.78 185.60 = 3:02.22
nice 
7x7x7: 262.32 (271.53) (250.97) 257.84 267.13 = 4:22.43
8x8x8: 7:13.01 7:09.36 7:17.46 = 7:13.28


----------



## Skullush (May 8, 2013)

*Round 28

5x5
Average of 5: 1:54.75*
1:55.28, (1:57.76), 1:54.53, 1:54.45, (1:51.29)
*
7x7
Average of 5: 6:04.32*
5:46.41, (5:33.83), (6:31.37), 6:15.14, 6:11.42


----------



## FaLoL (May 9, 2013)

Round 28

*4x4x4*: 1:04.84, (57.48), (1:19.27), 1:01.91, 1:09.97, 1:12.78, 1:09.75, 58.38, 1:02.86, 1:00.10, 1:07.74, 59.92 =* 1:04.83*
*5x5x5*: 1:50.46, (1:51.82), 1:49.49, (1:48.00), 1:48.63 = *1:49.53*
*6x6x6*: (3:40.48), 3:41.34, 3:46.15, (4:06.16), 3:57.37 = *3:48.28*


----------



## JianhanC (May 10, 2013)

5x5: 1:26.17, 1:34.69, 1:38.78, 1:38.17, 1:34.96 = 1:35.94
6x6: 3:07.50, 3:38.33, 3:24.74, 3:34.27, 2:56.68 = 3:22.17


----------



## mycube (May 13, 2013)

*Results for Round 28*​
*4x4x4​*1. 51.87 mycube
2. 1:04.83 FaLoL

*5x5x5​*1. 1:35.94 JianhanC
2. 1:37.62 mycube
3. 1:49.53 FaLoL
4. 1:54.75 Skullush

*6x6x6​*1. 3:02.22 mycube
2. 3:22.17 JianhanC
3. 3:48.28 FaLoL

*7x7x7​*1. 4:22.43 mycube
2. 6:04.32 Skullush

*8x8x8​*1. 7:13.28 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 29*​
*4x4x4​*1.	B2 Fw' Uw' B2 Fw' Rw' D2 L U B' L' R' D2 L R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F' D B2 U' B' D' L2 Fw2 Rw' R U2 R B Fw' R2 B2 Fw F2 Uw' L2 B2	
2.	D2 B Fw' L' Fw2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 Uw U2 R2 D U2 L' R' B2 L' D U B' D2 U2 B' L' Rw' Uw F' U' R' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R Fw' U' L2 Rw	
3.	Fw2 Rw D2 Uw' U Rw2 B2 U L D2 Fw' R2 Fw D U Rw2 R2 U' Fw2 Rw B2 F D' Rw Uw2 L2 B' Fw' Uw2 Rw' R' Fw F' Uw L' D' L2 Rw' B2 R'	
4.	U' L2 Fw' F' D' B2 D L2 B F' L' R2 B2 D U' B2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw' F' D' U2 L2 Rw' R' Uw' B' U' Fw D' Uw B2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2	
5.	Fw D2 Uw R' Uw2 L' R' F2 D2 B' D' B' Rw F' Rw' U' F2 U R2 Uw2 Fw D2 Fw F L2 Rw' U' L' R' D Uw' F2 U Rw' R D' R' Fw2 F2 R'	
6.	L' R Uw' L' Rw B2 Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 U' B D' F2 R' D' Fw' Uw2 L' B2 D Fw L2 Rw2 R2 B Fw2 L Rw R2 B2 Uw L2 Rw' D2 Fw F R2 B2 Fw2	
7.	Fw' Rw2 B D2 Uw B2 F2 Uw F2 Rw R2 U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R2 B2 Fw' F' D Fw' Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 D F D2 Uw' U Rw2 F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 F D2 Rw B	
8.	L2 Fw2 Uw U L Rw' R Fw Rw2 R D Uw2 U B2 Rw F2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U Rw' Fw2 R' U R' D' Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw' Rw' D2 U' R' D2 Uw U2 R B L'	
9.	L' Rw' R D2 U' Fw' Uw U' R' Uw2 L2 D L Fw' L' Rw D' Rw' D' R2 B' Fw Uw B2 F D Uw U2 R U L R F Uw2 U B' F' R' D' R'	
10.	Uw F2 L U' Rw Uw F2 L Fw L' Fw' F D' Uw2 L2 Uw R' D Uw2 L2 Fw Rw' R' B2 Fw Rw2 F L F' Uw2 U Fw Uw2 F D' R2 F Rw D U	
11.	Rw' R B' D Fw L' R' F' R' B F D2 Rw2 B2 D' F' D2 Rw2 B Rw2 D' Rw' B' Rw' B2 F2 L R Fw2 D' R' F L' Uw' L2 B D' Uw' U' Rw2	
12.	B2 L' B2 R' D' L2 B U2 L2 R' Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw Rw2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 Uw' L' B Rw' R2 Fw2 L B' L' U B' D B' Fw F2 D2 Fw Rw R2

*5x5x5​*1.	F L' Lw Bw2 F L D' B D' Lw2 R2 Uw2 B' Fw Rw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Dw' L2 R' D B F' D' Uw2 U Bw2 D2 Bw Dw U2 Bw2 L' B2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 Fw' L Rw D' F' Uw U' F R' Dw2 Uw Rw' D2 Dw2 L2 D Lw B Lw' Rw' B2 Fw'	
2.	Lw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 B2 Bw Fw2 F Uw2 Rw D' Uw' B Bw' Rw B2 Uw U2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 F' R2 B2 D F Rw Uw' B D L' B' L2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 Lw Fw Rw2 D' Uw2 R' Dw' L2 Rw2 D B Bw Lw2 B' Uw2 F Lw' Fw2 F U Lw' Rw Fw' Rw'	
3.	Fw2 Lw' R' Dw2 Lw R Dw B' F' Lw Rw2 R Dw2 U Fw F2 Uw Fw' F L2 Lw' Rw2 D Rw' R' Fw F2 Lw' Rw Uw F' D2 Fw R Dw Uw Lw F' L' Fw2 D Uw U' Bw' Lw Rw' F Lw2 Rw Bw D' Lw2 Dw L2 Lw F' U' Rw' D' Rw'	
4.	Dw' Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw Fw2 F2 R B' U Rw D F Dw U2 F2 D U' Lw U2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 F R2 B' L' U' Fw' Dw' Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' R B2 D2 Lw2 Bw F2 R B' D' Rw' B2 Lw' Rw R2 Dw Uw' L Rw' D2 Lw2 Dw B' Bw2 U' F	
5.	Dw' L Fw' Rw2 F D L2 U2 B2 R2 D' Dw2 Bw2 R' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw' D2 Dw' Rw2 Bw U' B' Lw U2 Rw' R Uw U Lw' D' Dw U' Rw Dw R' B' L2 F' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' Bw' D' Dw2 Uw' U Rw2 R2 F Lw2 D B2 R2 Uw2 Rw D

*6x6x6​*1.	D' B2 3R 3U' 2R2 F U 2L2 D2 3U' 2U' 2F' D2 2D' 2F 2L2 R D2 B 2D 2B' L' D L B 2B2 F 2D' U' 3R' 2R R 3U' 3F2 2R' 2U' 3R' 2R 2B' 2L2 2F2 R 2D' 2U' 2L2 3R2 3F2 L' D F D 2D2 3U 2U2 3F' 3R' 2R2 B2 3R' 2B2 2F D2 2D' 2U' U' L' 2L 3R B' 2F	
2.	2R F' 3R 2D' 3U' U 2B 2D 3U F2 3R' 2F2 L' F L2 3F F 2U U' 3R 2D2 3U 2B' R' B U B' L 2L2 2D' L' 2L D' B2 3R 2R2 R 3U' 2U' 2F 2U U2 3R2 R 2B R B R2 B' 2B' 2F' U2 2L2 2U' 2B' F' 2R F 3U2 2R' B2 F2 D2 U L2 F' 2L' 2R' 2B D2	
3.	2R' 3U' 2F D2 2D' B2 2L' 2R2 R' 2F' 2U' U' 2B' U' 2L D R' 2D2 R 2F 2L2 U' 2F F2 2R2 D2 2U2 3F2 2U2 2L2 D' 2F2 L 2L2 R 2F2 2D' 2U2 3R' F' 3R' 2U' 2F U' R2 2D 2B' 2F' U' R 3U 3F 2R2 B2 2F' 2D' L' 3R F2 2R' 2F2 R2 2D 2F 2L' 3R' R' 2U2 L' 2D	
4.	2F' F2 L' U2 L2 D' B' 2F' 2D' 3U B 3F' 2L' 2B' 3F 2U F' 2L2 R' 2D' U 2B' 3U' B2 U' R2 3F F 2D' 2R' F' D 3F' D R' B' 2B' 2L 2D' 2R 3F 2U2 R' 3U' 2B 2U' B' 3F2 3U' L' U2 L D 2U2 B2 2B2 2F2 2D' 2L U R 2U2 U2 R2 3F 2D' 2U' U B2 D2	
5.	2B2 D' 2D 3U' 2F2 2U B' 2R2 2F2 F' D' B2 3F 3U' 2R2 D' 2B 2F2 3R' 2D 2U2 3R' R2 F' 2L2 2R' U' B' 3F2 L' 3R' R' B' R' F' 3R' 2F F2 3U2 B' 2U 3R2 2U' B2 2F2 2R' B' R 3U' 2U' L' 3F R B2 2R2 3U 2U' R2 B' 3R2 U 2L 2B' 3R2 B2 2B2 2F' F U 2F

*7x7x7​*1.	U2 3F 2F' R' 3F2 F' 2U 2B 3F2 2F' F 3U2 U2 3F2 3L2 2F2 2D2 3D 2U 3B 2U' U2 R2 2B2 L' 3B2 L' 2L R2 U 2B2 2L' 3D' F2 3D2 U2 2L' 3F' D' 3U' R B 2B 2F' U F' U 3R F 3U' 2L' 3B 2U' L' 2D' 3F L2 F 3R' 2D' L2 2L 3L' 3R' F L 2L2 D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 2B D 2R' 2F U2 2F 2R2 2D2 F 3U2 3B U2 F 3L 3D' 2L2 R' B' 3R' 3B 2F' D' 2R2 B' 2B 2U2 L' 3R' R'	
2.	F' 2R' R2 2U B 3F2 R 2F' 3U 2U2 U' 3F2 2U2 2R 2D 3L 3R' R B R D2 L 2U' L' 2L2 2B2 3R2 3F2 2L 2R' 3B' D2 3D L 3L R2 B2 L F' 3L2 2F L' U' B' 3F2 F2 D' 2D 2L R2 D' R2 D F2 2D 3D 3U' 2U2 2L D' 3U 2U2 3R' 3U 2B' U' 2F2 2D 3U' 3B' F 2L2 F' U' 3L' 2R' R B2 3F F' 3D U2 B' 3L' 2B R2 2U' 2R2 B 2F L2 3R R' 3D' 3U' 2U' 2L' 3L2 2R' R'	
3.	L2 3B2 2R2 3D R2 3D 3R2 B' U' B' 2F' 2U' 2L' B2 2L' B' 2F 2L2 R2 3B' 2D' B2 2L2 2R' B 2U' 3B' F2 U 3F 3U2 3R2 3D2 2U' B 2B' 2L 2U' B' 2R2 2D2 F U 2B D' 3F' 2F2 L 3L' R2 3D 2B2 3D2 B 3B2 3F2 2F' F' L2 2B' 3D2 2U F' 2U2 3L 3U' 2F L 2R2 R2 U 3R D' 3F2 2D' 3D2 3R' 2D' 2L' 3R2 R' 3F 2D2 2B2 2U' U2 2L' R 2B 3R' 3B 3R 2D 3R 3U 2U' U2 2R' D 3U	
4.	F2 R U 3L 2R R' D 2D2 3D L2 3L2 3U2 L' 3D L2 D2 3F2 L' 3D 3U 3B' F2 D' B2 D' 2L2 D 3U 3R F' D 2L 3R2 2B2 U2 L' 2F2 F' L2 B2 3U' 3B F2 3U L 3D 2R2 B L' R2 3D2 2L U2 3F' U' 2R' F 3D2 U 3B2 U' F2 L2 D2 3U 3L' 2R2 2B2 3B2 3F2 D2 R' 3U' 2L2 2D2 2L 3R' 2R2 2B' 3U' B2 2U U 2R' R D' 2B L 2U2 B2 2L2 B 3F2 3L 2F' 2L 3U2 2U 2F2 2R2	
5.	L' R' U' R2 2D2 2F2 D' 3F' 3D' 2B 3D2 2U' U' 2F' 2L B D' 2U2 3B2 L 3F2 3R' D 2B' 2U 2F' 3L 3B' D' 2B' 3L2 2R 3U2 F' D2 3L2 R' D2 2F' 3L D 3F2 2L' U' 2F2 2L2 2R2 2D' 3F' 2F' L2 3R2 2F' F 3U2 2F2 3L2 B 2L 3U 2B2 L2 3U' 2U 3B2 D' 2U 2B' 3U2 3R2 3U2 L2 B' 2L' F' R2 D 2R' R2 3D' L2 2L2 3L D2 3D' F D' 3D' 3L2 2R B 3B2 F' D' 2D' 2B 2L2 3R 2R' 2U

*8x8x8​*1. 3f2 U2 3d' L2 3u2 d2 F2 b 3l2 b' 4f B 3d r2 4u2 3u2 R2 U' b2 d f 4f2 3b2 d2 F2 3b' b B2 R2 3b u2 D2 3f' 3l 3b2 D2 4f' U l 4f F2 L' B 3r D 3f r R2 4f' f 3f2 3u2 3l d2 3b u 4r R L' b2 3u2 D' 3l L' D2 3b2 L R U2 L f' D' 3u2 3l2 3f' 3r2 L2 l F2 4u' R' 4f2 3b' B 4r2 3f2 U2 u2 4u 3b d2 f' d 3u2 B2 r2 R2 4r' d2 3d' 4u u' 3b' D' 3u2 3f2 f2 u F l' r' 4r2 D' 4u2 l2 f' F2 3b d F
2. 3l 4f 3d2 B l u B2 R 3r2 r' U' 3f' l2 4f' R2 4f' U2 D2 3d' 3u b' r2 u2 4f' f2 3l 3u' l2 b 3l' 4f2 3u2 3r2 R F2 4r2 F r F' f2 b2 L R2 4r' d 3b' 3f2 f2 u2 3f' U B' 3f u2 3b L' 3u' 4u f r u 4u r 3r' F' B U2 r 3f2 3r d2 4u 3b2 B r R2 3u2 3f' b F' l 4r f2 3b2 d2 L' U 3l2 f L2 3b' 4u2 R2 r f2 R' r' B 3f2 b2 3u' 3l u' L u' B U' d 4u2 R2 u2 d 3f2 F U' d2 3u' r 3d2 f2
3. r2 3d' u2 4u r2 R' B2 u' 3l2 3u2 d2 3b F' 3r b' 4u B 4r' 3d2 L 4r2 r2 d2 3f 3l 3f 3r' d' 3l' d 3f2 F u2 3r2 F2 D2 3r u' 3b L l B 4f 4u R2 3r' L' l2 4u2 3l B2 3b' u' d' 3u' 4u2 3d F' l 3b l R2 3f' R F' 3d2 3b' U' 3l F2 3d' F' U' B2 3b' 3r2 D 4r L2 F r2 F2 4f2 D L b2 3u2 3b2 3r' B2 D' 4u2 3l' 3f' F' b2 U' r' 4f' b2 l u' 3d2 B f2 l' R 3b2 B2 f2 3f2 U' l2 d F' 4u L2 4r' 4u' r2

*9x9x9​*1. 4u u' 4l2 3r2 4b2 4l u' D' U 4r2 4b 3l' 3u' 3d' L2 D2 4b' R B2 F2 4d 4f2 3b2 U2 3l 4d' 3l2 U2 3l u 3l' D2 4b' 3r2 4d 4l' l2 U' l2 4d R' 4b2 3l' 3f' 3u2 b 4b' 3r' 3d B 4d' 4f 3b 3r' 4b2 F 4u2 3f b 4b2 3d' 3f D2 u2 4u2 L' 4l 3f2 U2 b r2 u2 l' r2 3l2 d' 4r2 3u2 L 4u2 3f u' 4f2 D' f' 3l' 4r r' b 4r 4u2 3b 4d' 3u2 b' 3u' 3l2 U' 4u' 4d' l2 U F L2 r 3f' 3r 4b2 4r2 f 3f' b2 B' 4b R b D' U' b' d'
2. r2 3u2 R B' f 3r2 R' 4u' 3f L' d R b2 D' u2 3r 3b' b' 3f 3r2 4r2 B 3u2 R U2 b' L' 3u d' 4l2 L2 l' 3f 4r l2 R' 4l2 r' 3f2 r 4u 4f2 4l 3b b 4r' 3u2 3d l' u' 4u 4r2 4b' u' 3u b2 r' 3b' R 3b2 3r F' f 3r' B' U' 3u u 4l2 l' 4f' u' b' F 4b d' B F' U2 3l' f2 b2 4l' 3u' R2 3d2 4d2 4f2 F2 4l l2 4u' f' 3l 3r 4r' B R2 4r' 4u2 f F L2 3b2 R2 4d2 f 3l2 3b' d2 D 4f' 3b' 3f' D2 F' d2 3u 4r F2
3. 4l' u d' U2 R 4d2 4u 3f2 4d' R' 3b b2 B2 R2 3r 4u 4d2 l u' 3b' B' 3f' 3r2 3l' 4l d 3r 4r2 3d' 3f 4u l' d2 4f 4r2 B2 3b2 4r' 3l' r2 3r 4u L 4d2 4b' 3f' U2 4d2 b2 3l2 4u 3b' L' 4u2 3d2 4d2 4l 4u2 D' 4d' f 3l 4b' r' R 3u2 F2 B' 3f' f' 3r' 3u' b 4f2 f2 d2 3f' u' f2 3l' u2 d2 F2 4b2 l2 f r' 3u R2 F r2 B2 4f' U' 3l2 b l' u' 4u' 3r 4d' 3u 3l l' u 3f 3u2 4d d' r u' r 4f 3b' u' 4r u 4f 3b d'

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2013)

4x4: 1:01.26, 50.96, 50.98, 50.29, 48.87, 50.49, 49.86, 54.23, 57.57, 56.46, 50.91, 47.99 = 52.06
5x5: 1:43.95, 1:20.85, 1:34.30, 1:40.57, 1:34.34 = 1:36.40
6x6: 3:01.61, 3:03.09, 3:14.04, 3:15.05, 3:12.83 = 3:09.99


----------



## mycube (May 15, 2013)

4x4x4: (48.87) 51.57 51.19 (53.27) 49.63 51.19 50.20 49.57 49.70 50.61 49.28 49.88 = 50.28
5x5x5: 95.63 (92.10) 96.33 93.09 (98.50) = 1:35.02
6x6x6: 186.01 (187.63) (172.80) 185.02 182.69 = 3:04.57
7x7x7: (258.10) (267.28) 266.54 266.08 266.56 = 4:26.56
8x8x8: 7:15.25 7:16.19 7:09.42 = 7:13.62


----------



## FaLoL (May 15, 2013)

Round 29

*4x4x4*: 1:08.66, 1:05.32, 1:07.50, 1:05.10, 1:04.40, 1:00.79, 1:05.94, 57.63, 1:04.20, (1:15.09), 1:02.75, (56.49) = *1:04.23*
*5x5x5*: (1:43.79), 1:53.64, 1:44.25, 1:50.89, (2:23.25) = *1:49.60*


----------



## mycube (May 21, 2013)

*Results for Round 29*​
*4x4x4​*50.28 mycube
52.06 JianhanC
1:04.23 FaLoL

*5x5x5​*1:35.02 mycube
1:36.40 JianhanC
1:49.60 FaLoL

*6x6x6​*3:04.57 mycube
3:09.99 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*4:26.26 mycube

*8x8x8​*7:13.62 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 30*​
*4x4x4​*1.	D2 L' B' Rw' F' Uw2 Rw' B' Rw' R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 R' B2 D2 Uw Fw' U2 L Fw2 Rw' F2 U' L Rw2 R' U' Fw' L R' B Fw2 U2 B2 F D2 U L' B2	
2.	B' Rw' F' L' D' Fw F2 Rw D' B F' Uw2 L' Rw' B' R' B2 F' L B F' D2 Uw2 L2 F' R Fw D2 Uw Rw2 D2 B Fw' F' U Fw Rw2 R2 F2 Uw'	
3.	Uw' U2 Rw R Uw L2 Fw' U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B Fw2 D R D' Uw' R' D2 Rw2 Fw' L' Rw' R' B' F2 D2 B L' R' D Uw2 U' B' F2 R Fw' Rw2 F' D'	
4.	U' Fw2 U2 B Fw D' L' B' F L Uw2 L2 B' L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw D2 Uw2 U' Rw' F Uw2 L' R' U2 B' Uw U2 Rw' D Fw U L2 F' L D Fw Uw2 Rw'	
5.	L' D U L Rw' Fw D' B' Fw' D' F L2 Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L' F D' U' F2 U Fw2 D' U' L B' F Rw Fw2 D R' Fw D2 F Uw B Uw' L' Uw'	
6.	R' B2 L Fw' F2 U2 F' R' U2 Rw R D Fw D2 Fw' F Uw2 B' D Rw D2 F U Fw2 D B2 Uw U2 Fw D Uw' U2 Fw2 D2 F D' Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2	
7.	Rw' U2 L' D2 Fw D L' Rw D Uw2 U2 F2 L Rw' U2 Fw2 D Rw' D2 Uw' B' D B L Rw' B2 Rw R B Uw B L2 Uw' Rw2 B' L2 Uw R2 Uw' Fw2	
8.	R B U2 F' D U' Fw' F2 U' L Rw' D' F Uw2 R2 F Uw' R' D Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw U2 L B2 Fw' F L Rw2 D' Fw Uw L' B D2 B2 L R	
9.	F L Rw' Uw2 B' Uw' U' Fw' D B2 F2 R2 U F D' Rw B' Uw2 U2 L F Rw B2 F R Uw2 F' Rw' D' L2 R F Uw' F2 Uw B2 R' U' R' D2	
10.	Fw' F' L' Rw2 U2 Fw R B' Fw Uw Rw2 R Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F U' Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw B2 L2 Fw' L' Rw2 Uw2 L' U2 B Fw' F2 Rw' B2 F' D U Fw'	
11.	L2 Rw' R U2 Rw' R' Uw U B F' Rw D Uw L' Uw' Fw2 F' L' Rw' R' D' Fw Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B Rw2 Fw D L B2 R2 U2 L' Rw2 U2 R2 F'	
12.	Uw' B2 L2 U B' F2 L2 R D' U2 Rw' D2 B Fw' L2 Rw' Fw2 L B2 F' R' B' U L' Rw D B2 Uw2 R' U L Rw2 R' B2 Fw' L2 R' Fw' Uw B'

*5x5x5​*1.	B Fw' L2 R' Bw2 Uw Rw D2 Lw2 B2 D' Rw' U' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 L' Rw Dw2 L' B2 Bw2 F Rw2 D' Dw' U Lw' Uw L2 B L' Uw Bw' U2 Lw Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw R F2 Uw' F U' F' U2 Lw Dw' R' Uw' Rw2 R B' Rw U' Rw2 U Lw	
2.	Dw' Fw F' L Rw Dw2 Rw B2 Fw' Rw Dw' Bw' L' Lw2 F' Rw' Bw U' F2 D' Rw B2 L2 D B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw Fw Lw2 Dw U Fw' Dw' B' R' U R B2 Fw F2 Uw2 F R Fw2 Lw2 F' Rw2 F2 L' Lw F' R2 D2 L' Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2	
3.	B Fw2 Uw Lw Bw2 Lw2 B D' L' Rw' D Uw2 B L2 Fw2 F2 Lw' F2 D Fw' Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 D2 Lw2 Rw' U' Fw Uw' L Lw' U2 Lw' B Bw' F2 R2 Uw' B F2 D2 U Bw2 Dw2 U Lw2 B2 Lw' U' L Uw Fw' D Uw' F Uw Rw' F2 L2	
4.	Rw Bw Dw2 L' B2 Bw Uw' Lw R Dw' B2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw Uw' B Bw' F' L Lw R2 D2 L2 Uw2 Rw D' U2 B2 U' R' F2 Lw' R' F Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw D' L2 Fw2 U' Fw Dw U' B Fw2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 U' F' L' Fw2 D B' Bw Fw2	
5.	Fw2 Lw2 U2 Bw' L Dw Uw L' Lw2 F D2 Lw Dw B2 Rw' D2 Uw U R2 U2 R Dw Lw Dw Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Dw' L' Rw2 Fw2 L' U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw B' Dw' Bw Rw D Dw' Uw' Fw' Lw2 Dw L Rw F D Fw2 Lw B Lw' R

*6x6x6​*1.	3F2 2L2 3R 2R 2B2 2F' U2 2R 2B2 L2 2L2 2R B2 2B' 3F2 2D2 3R 2D B 2F' F 2R2 U2 2L2 2B' L2 2L 3R2 2R' F' 2D' 2L' D' 2D' 2U2 U' 3R2 2F L' 3R' 2R2 B 2L' B2 2B2 3F' R' B 3F 2R R U' 2B' 2L2 2R' F 2R R 2U' L' B2 F2 2D2 3R2 2B 2D' R2 F' R' U	
2.	2D2 L' R' B2 F 2R D' 2B2 3F' R 2D 3U' 2B2 D 2U2 2B F' 2L2 D 2D' U 3R2 F 2D R' 3U B 3F' R B 2B' 2U2 U B 3U L 2B2 3F2 L B' F 2U U' L 2B 2F 2D' B 2B2 3U 3F 3U2 2L' R' 2B' R' U 2B' F2 2L' 2U' 2F 2D B2 2R 2B 2R' R D' 2U	
3.	2B2 3F' 2R' 3U' 3F 2R2 2D F L' 2D R 2F2 2R2 2U2 F' D' U2 2R' R' 3U 2R' R 2B' 2F2 D' 2D' 2L 2U2 L2 3R2 R2 3U B F' 2U' 2L' 2D' 2U2 U R2 2D 3R R2 D 2B' 2U' 3F 2U 3F' 2U' R2 D2 2L' 3R' B2 2B2 3F 3U' 2B L2 2R2 2F 2R' 2F2 2U2 B 3F' 2F' 2U R2	
4.	F 2D2 2B2 L' 3U' 3F 2D 2F L2 B' 2F2 D' 2B' D2 2D 2U2 2F 2L2 2B' 2F' 2R 2D2 2F 3U' 2L' 3R2 3F' U' B' 2F 2U' 2L2 B 2U2 U' R2 2B 2L' 3R 2F' 2D' L' 2D2 L2 2R 2B' F 3R 3F2 2R2 2D2 3F' U2 L2 R B2 3F2 D L F2 2D L' 3R' 2B' 3U 2F R D B' 3F2	
5.	2L2 R' 3F' L2 U' 3F2 2R2 D2 B2 2F2 D2 B' 3F' 2F2 2R2 3U F' L 3U' 2F 2L 3U 2F' F 2L' 2R' B' 2D' R 2F D2 3U 3R2 2R' 3U R 2D' U2 F L 2R R D2 U 2B' 2L' D2 2R' D' 2U2 2B2 2U2 3F' F L' D2 2F 2L' D2 2D 2B' 3R 2B 3R F' 3U2 2L' 2U2 2B 2F2

*7x7x7​*1.	2B2 D 3B' 2F L 3L2 3D2 2R' 2U B2 L 2B 3B 3U' L D' 2D2 U 2F2 D' L R2 D 2F 3D 2L2 3R2 2R' 3B2 U' 3R2 3U2 2B 3U' L2 2L' 2R' 3D' 3U' 3F' 2R' R2 3F L2 2F 3U' B 2F' R2 2F2 2U2 U2 3F' 2D U' 3R' 2R 2U' 3B' D2 2D' 3L2 2B2 2U B F' 3L2 3D U 3F' L 3U R 2D 3U2 R' B 3B' 3F 2F 2R2 R' 3F2 2L 3L' 3R 3F 3D 3U 2L2 F2 D' 2B 2R' R2 2U F' 2R' 2F R'	
2.	F' 3U 2L2 U' 3L 3U 2U' 2B 2F 3D2 3B 2R2 B 3F F' 2R2 3B L2 3D L 2U 3F2 2F' F 3L D2 3B L2 2L 2R R' 3D 2B 2D 3U 2F' L2 D' 2U' 2L' 3B2 2D' 2B2 2L2 F' U2 B 2F' 3L 3D B' 2B2 3B2 D2 3U B 2D 2R2 D' 2L' R 2B' 2D 3L2 B2 3U 2R2 F' D 3F2 2U' 2B2 3B' 3U' 2L2 3L2 R 2B' 3L2 2R2 3U2 2F D2 2D' 2R2 D 3D R' 3U F 2D2 B 3F U2 B' 2D 2B' 3D' L' 2L	
3.	3U 2U' 2R 2D2 3D' 2L2 3R2 3B2 3U 2R 3U' 3B' 3L' F' 3D B' 3D' 3F2 3D2 2U2 R 3D B 3B2 2F2 2U' U 3F2 U' R2 2U 3L 3F 3L 2B 2L 2U' 2B2 3U' 2U 2R' R2 F2 3R2 D2 3D2 3U' B 3F' 3D2 2F2 2L D B 3D' 2U' 2F2 3D2 3U 3L2 3D2 2B' D' 2U R B D 3D' 2U 2F' L' 2F R2 3U' 2B2 R2 U2 F' 3U' 3L F' 3D2 2B2 D2 U' F' 3D 2L2 2B' 2F' 3R 2R' U2 L 2L' 3R' 2R2 2F D R'	
4.	3U U2 2F2 2U2 U' B D2 3D2 3U B2 3L 2F' 2L2 2U' R2 2D2 3L' 2D L 2R2 2B' L2 3L2 3R' 2R 3D' 3R 3D2 L B2 3F' 2R2 2B' 3B2 2F2 2D' 2L' R2 F2 D L' R2 2F2 2R 3F2 L2 3R' 3U' 2R B' U2 R D2 2D 2L R2 3F 2D' 3L 2B2 D 3B L 3L2 2R2 R2 3B2 F' 3U 2R B' 3F 2U' 2F' D' 3L' 2U U 2R2 3U2 F' 3L 2B2 R' F2 2U2 R 2D' L' B2 2B R' 3U U L' 3F 2F L' 2R 2B2	
5.	B' D' R2 2D' 2B 3U U 2B 3B 3F 2F 3L' 3D' U' L' 2R' R 2D2 3D2 B2 2D2 2R2 R2 B 3F' 2F2 2L 3R 3U' L 2L D' 2D U' 3B D' B' 2F' R 3U 2B' 3D' 3B 3L' 3R2 B' 3B U B2 3B 3F2 F' D 3L 2U2 2F' 3D2 B2 2L2 2D 2U U 3F' 2D 3U 2U' 2B 3R2 2R D' 3B' 3F F2 3R' R B2 2F2 2D2 2U 2R B 2L 3L2 2R2 D2 3D2 2U2 U' R 2D' B' F2 3R R2 2B2 3U2 F2 R 2U 3B2

*8x8x8​*1. 4f l2 B' L2 B2 4r 3b2 F' 3f' d' u2 3d' r' F2 u' l2 F 3b' d 3f B2 3d 3f' 3l 3r L' D L2 3b' U' 3l2 l2 r B U2 3u 3f2 f2 d U2 3d 4r2 d L D L 3l2 3r' D 4r2 R2 4f2 u 4r 4f' r2 3r b 4u 4r' 3f' D d f' 3l l' U' L' 4r2 3r2 f 3l2 b' B2 U' r2 u' L d2 u f 4r 3l d' F' 3f2 f u l' R' r 3u b 3f L r R2 b' 4r2 3u2 4r L' B 3u' U 3d2 3b' B2 3d' f' F' 3b 3f L 3u' l 3f b u b2
2. r l' u F 3r2 3d' 3u2 4u u2 3b2 3f' 3d' 3u' l u' B2 U' 3f 3r l' u2 L u2 3u2 B D' d b' D2 3b' 4f' 3u d u2 L2 f' 3b2 B' d' u2 4u R2 b' U' f' 4r' u 3u' R2 d' B2 l' f 4f2 D' l2 3r2 D2 r2 D' l L2 3l b u2 L2 r' 3l2 U' 4f' R' 3r 4u2 u' r2 3r' R f d' 3u2 3l B U2 D' R u2 3u' l2 b 4f2 3l' b2 3r f2 L2 D2 b' 3d r2 D L 3d U 4r2 B F' R' d' 4u2 L' R2 4r2 3l D f2 D 4u 3b' l2 F
3. l 3d2 3b' D2 3l' l' 4r d' 3f2 4r2 3b2 u' R f 4r2 b' 4u2 b B l2 U' 4r' 3u' B2 U' 3r2 u' 3d' 4f2 d' 4r' U d2 b' 3l' L2 f2 B2 3l' 4f2 3f 4u' 3f' 3d D' r f B' D2 R 3b 3r R2 L 3u' l d2 3r R2 3b f2 r2 D' u2 4r 3u R' 3f2 4r2 U2 L' U L' r2 U' R 3f' F 4r' B2 3b' 3f R 4r b2 4r' r L2 D' 3r2 3f2 4r' b l r' d' b 3d2 F2 3l2 B' 4f2 L2 4f l' 4r' 4f2 U' 3u' 4r R r2 3b 3d R 3b2 4u2 L U2 3d2

*9x9x9​*1. b 3u2 u2 d b' L2 4f2 L2 b2 3b2 U2 b f u 3l' u' l' 3l' f' 3d' 4r' b D2 3r' 4r' r2 B2 3r' 3d R 4b' 3l2 r L f 3l L2 4u' 3f2 4f' R' d r' R' b' 4r' R2 D2 F 3r 4r' L F2 r d 4f2 d' 3u2 D2 B2 4b2 r' u 4u' D2 U' 3l2 4l' r' 4u' 4f' 3r 4u2 d2 b 4u F 3l 4u F2 4r' U2 3l' F' 4r 3f' F2 u2 b2 f2 3f' 3b' u' F' U' b 3u2 l' r' 3l' 3r2 L u2 F2 u' 3d B' 4d' l2 3l' f2 4b l L 3f2 u2 d B' 3d' 4l
2. U' 4l' 4f F2 B' 4d L 3l' 4r 3r2 R2 b R 4b D2 d' 4f b 3b' r' 3b L2 3l2 4r 4u2 d' 3l2 U2 l' 4f' l 3b' 4d 4f u' l 4l2 u2 B 3l2 3f R2 d 3f U b' R l' u U 3f 3l 3r2 r 3d2 R l 4r' 4b' u2 3r2 L r' b2 4l2 4u 4d' F2 f 3b 3f2 R' f 3b2 B2 3d2 U' 4u' 4d2 3b F2 4b2 D' 3b2 4l2 D2 3l2 3b 4r 3r2 3l 4f2 l' 4l' B2 l 3f 4f R 4u' 3b2 r' b' 4l2 D' 3u2 d' 4r' 3r 4u' 3r' R2 f2 4l' u2 l 4d' d F 4l2
3. l' r f' d2 R2 B' L R2 4f2 d2 4l' L' f' 4l2 u' U' 4u' r 3l' F' 3f2 3l2 4b' r2 4l' 4r' b 4b 3r l2 4l2 F2 B b 4u r2 D2 3f2 3b2 4u' 3u2 l2 4f' 3d' 4u2 u' r2 b' f 3l 4r' R2 4l r' 3r' f2 u2 3l' l' 3d' 3f u2 3u' 3r' 4d2 3u 3d' l2 B2 F' L2 3r2 3u' 4b' r2 D u2 3u F B' 4f r D' B2 u' 4b' 3d2 3f L' r' 4b r d2 F R' 3r 3u2 4r' 3l2 3f' R' u B' U2 u' 4f2 4l2 U' F2 f d' l2 3d 4l2 4r' D2 4d' F' B' f 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (May 21, 2013)

4x4x4: (52.87) 51.03 50.73 49.29 51.34 51.25 49.73 48.98 49.20 51.04 (47.56) 49.41
5x5x5: 95.00 95.79 95.78 (85.10) (95.96) = 1:35.52
nice single
6x6x6: 179.24 185.72 (185.99) 183.21 (175.44) = 3:02.72
7x7x7: (253.83) 255.48 263.61 (267.96) 258.53 = 4:19.21
8x8x8: 7:18.63 7:13.18 7:12.99 = 7:14.93


----------



## FaLoL (May 24, 2013)

Round 30

*4x4x4*: (1:16.00), 1:13.91, 1:08.87, 1:05.91, 1:07.58, 57.77, 57.54, 1:02.52, 1:13.39, (52.70), 59.71, 1:11.21 = *1:05.85*
*5x5x5*: 1:50.79, 1:51.62, 1:52.75, (1:51.60), (1:47.23) = *1:51.72*
*6x6x6*: 3:29.96, 3:33.24, (3:19.22), (3:55.17), 3:48.04 = *3:37.09*


----------



## JianhanC (May 25, 2013)

4x4: 1:03.17, 57.09, 1:29.58, 53.36, 1:06.82, 1:03.38, 59.29, 1:09.08, 58.13, 51.89, 1:29.81, 1:01.99 = 1:04.19
5x5: 1:32.62, 1:19.74, 1:27.81, 1:22.90, 1:31.44 = 1:27.38
6x6: 3:09.92, 3:16.18, 3:18.72, 3:15.23, 2:53.83 = 3:13.78


----------



## mycube (May 27, 2013)

*Results for Round 30*​
*4x4x4​*1. 50.20 mycube
2. 1:04.19 JianhanC
3. 1:05.85 FaLoL

*5x5x5​*1. 1:27.38 JianhanC
2. 1:35.52 mycube
3. 1:51.72 FaLoL

*6x6x6​*1. 3:02.72 mycube
2. 3:13.78 JianhanC
3. 3:37.09 FaLoL

*7x7x7​*1. 4:19.21 mycube

*8x8x8​*1. 7:14.93 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 31*​
*4x4x4​*1.	U' B2 Fw F L D2 B R' D' B Rw' B2 Rw Uw' U2 R2 D R' F R U2 Rw R' Fw' Rw2 R' U' B F' Rw2 R' Fw2 F' Uw' U Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw'	
2.	D' Uw L2 Rw2 R Uw2 L2 R Uw B' Fw D' Uw' U2 R' B U2 R' Uw L U' L2 Rw' R' D U2 Fw' D2 U L R B2 Rw2 B L2 R F2 D' Uw U'	
3.	D L2 B2 Uw2 L' F R Uw Rw' R Uw2 Fw' D Uw U2 Rw2 D2 B' Fw Uw2 U2 R U2 Rw U2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw D L2 Uw' U' Fw' D2 Uw' B F Rw	
4.	F R Uw R F D' L2 Rw' D Fw2 F' L2 Rw F' R D' L D B2 D2 Fw' Uw' Rw' R' B' Fw2 D' F2 R2 F' Rw B2 Fw2 U Fw F L' Rw' F' Rw	
5.	D' Fw2 F R2 F U2 F2 L' R' B2 F' D2 U B2 F' R2 U' R Fw Rw' R' B2 F Uw2 R' F' Rw U' Rw2 R D Fw2 F' R' D' Fw2 F2 U2 Fw2 F'	
6.	L2 F2 L2 Rw R2 Fw2 L' F Uw Fw2 Rw' R F D' F2 Uw' F2 Uw B' U F2 Uw B Fw D' B' F2 L' Rw' R Uw' F Rw' Uw2 B R2 Uw' B Uw R'	
7.	F Uw B F U B' D2 U2 Fw' U F L' R2 D F' Rw2 Uw2 L F2 Uw' B2 L Rw B F Rw' Fw Uw U2 Rw2 U' L R' D2 Uw U' Rw Uw' L B'	
8.	Uw2 U B2 Rw D2 B F' U' L' B2 Fw2 L U' Rw Fw2 Rw' U R' D U F2 R2 B L' Uw U2 Rw B Fw' F' Rw' R' B2 D' U L U F' L' Rw'	
9.	B F2 D2 Fw Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw' R' Uw' L' Uw' L2 Rw2 R D' U F2 D L' Rw Fw Rw' Uw' L F' D2 Fw R' B L2 R D Uw2 L R D R2 D U	
10.	L Rw2 R2 B L2 Rw' B' Uw B R B L' D Rw2 R' D Uw U2 Rw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 D' B2 R Uw2 U' F' U2 R B2 F U' B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw'	
11.	L2 Rw D Uw Rw2 B Rw' R2 F2 Rw B' D2 L2 Uw' Fw' F2 D' R Uw' U' Fw2 D' U' Fw2 Uw' Fw' L F R2 F' Rw' Uw U F' L' Rw2 D Uw2 Rw Fw2	
12.	D' L' Fw D Uw' U R Fw' L Rw' R D F D Uw F D' F' Rw2 D' Uw L Rw' R' D Uw U2 Rw D Uw2 Rw D U2 R Uw2 U R B Rw Uw2

*5x5x5​*1.	D2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F R F2 Dw2 U Rw Fw2 L' F D' Dw' Rw' F Uw' R' B' L U Rw2 Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R B' U Lw2 Rw Fw2 Dw' Bw D2 Dw Lw R Dw' L2 Lw D2 Rw D' R2 B Lw' Uw2 Fw2 F' D2 Lw Rw Uw' L' F2 D2 L'	
2.	U Lw R2 Dw2 U F' Dw' Rw Bw' F' R Uw B F2 L' R Fw Uw' F2 D2 Dw' Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw Fw D Bw2 L2 Lw' R B2 Bw D Fw2 D2 B' Rw2 B2 Uw2 U B Uw' Lw2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 U2 R2 B' Fw' U2 Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 Lw	
3.	Bw Fw' Dw' U' Fw F' L2 U Rw R2 D' Fw2 R' Dw Bw R D U' Lw Dw' Uw' B Uw' U L' B2 Lw2 D' Dw2 Fw' L' D' B D Fw Dw' L' Fw2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' B' Uw2 Fw U' Fw L Bw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' L D' Rw' U' Bw Dw' Lw'	
4.	D2 Uw Bw D2 U2 B2 Bw Fw F' D2 Dw2 Uw' U' B2 Dw L B2 F Lw2 F2 L2 Lw' Uw U B' Uw' F2 L Rw2 B Bw Dw' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Lw' F D' Lw' F2 D B2 Fw2 U F2 Rw2 F' Lw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw F' Dw Rw'	
5.	F' Rw' D2 Uw B' Fw2 D' U' B' Uw U' Fw' L Fw Dw2 Rw' B2 Bw' Fw F2 L' R' U2 Bw2 F R Bw D U2 F Lw' Bw' L Uw2 F' Dw' Bw' R Fw' F' Rw' Bw Fw' F' D2 F2 R' Uw B U' Bw R Fw2 Lw R2 U' F' Dw R Fw2

*6x6x6​*1.	F' L' 3F2 F2 2U 3R' B2 3U2 U2 R' D2 2U' 2F2 2D2 3U' 3F' F2 R 2F2 D' 2U' 2R2 2U' 3F2 L 2L' R2 2D2 B' F2 D B 2L D 2D F D2 2L' 2F' 2D' 3F' 2U2 U R 3F2 2U' 2L' B 3F' F2 2D2 2U R 2B2 2F 3U2 3R' D 2D2 R2 3U' 2L2 3U' 2U' 2F R 2D' 2L R2 2B2	
2.	F2 3U2 3F 2F 2R' R 3U' 2B2 2L2 3F 2L 2B2 3F F' 2D2 3U' 3F 2U2 U L' 2R R 2B 2R2 B' 3F2 D' U 3F F U 3F2 D 2R2 2U' 2B' 2F' F' 2D2 L' 2L2 3U' 2F2 F' 2U2 F' D2 3U U2 B L' 2L2 2U' 2L2 2B2 3F' D2 2R' 2F 2U B 2F2 L' 2R2 D2 2B2 2F F' 2D U'	
3.	B' F 2D 3U2 3F 3R 2R 3U2 3F2 F L2 D' 3U F2 2L2 D' U2 2B' 2F U' 3R' 2F' 2R' 2U2 B2 3F2 L' 2L' B L' 2L R' U2 R' U' 3R 2R' 2D 3R 2R2 2B L2 2U2 3F 2F2 F R' D B2 2B 2F L 2R' 2F2 2D' R' D R 3U2 2F 2D' 2B' R' 3F2 2R2 U2 R2 3F2 2R2 3F	
4.	3F' U B' 2B R2 3F' L 2D' 3F2 F R' 2D 3U L' 2B2 2D B2 R2 3F2 2F 2R' 3F F' 3R' D 2D 3U' U' 2R2 3U' L D 2U' 2R2 U 3R 3F' F' U2 2F L D R F' D F L' 2D2 F 2R 2D 3R2 2R' 3U 3R2 R 2F D 2L 3U2 2U2 2R B' U 2F F' D' 3U' F' U	
5.	L' 2L 3R2 R' 3F' U B' 2U2 B 3U2 2L2 3R 2R' 3F' R2 2D 3U2 U' 2F2 2U 2F' 2R' D' 2D F' 2D' L' 3U 3F' 2F' 2D F2 2U2 B D2 U 2L 2R 3F2 L2 3U' 2R2 R2 D' 2B 2F' 3R2 R2 2D2 L2 2B 2F F' L 3R 2D' F2 R' D' 2D2 2B 3F R2 B2 2B' 3F2 L' 2F2 3U2 3R

*7x7x7​*1.	L 3B2 2R2 F 2D 3R2 2D' 3U2 U 2R2 D' 2L' 3R2 2D' 2B2 2D' 2R 3B 2L' D 2D' 3B 2F L2 2F R' 3B U' 3F 2L' 3F2 2L2 3R' 2D2 R2 3B' 2F R2 2D 2L D 3D2 2U U F' D2 2D L 3L2 3R 3D' U 3L' R' D' 3B2 2U2 F L2 3L' F2 L 3D' 3B2 F L2 2R' R2 2D U L2 F2 2U 3B2 F2 3R2 2U2 L' 3R R2 3U' F2 L' 2D 3F2 R2 B' 2F2 3R 2B F' 2D2 2B' U L2 D' 2D' B 2D' L2	
2.	L2 2L' 3L 2R' R2 3B2 2D' 2L2 3L 3U2 R' 3D2 2L' B 3F' 2U 2L' 3L R2 3D L2 B2 3R' 3B2 2D 3L' U L 2R2 2U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 3L2 2F' L2 3L2 R2 3B2 3F F 3R 2B' 3L' B U 2B R' 3D2 3U 3B F' 3R2 2U' U2 3L' 2F' 2L' 2R2 B2 3F 3D 3B 3R' 3F2 3R 2B' 2R2 2U 3L' 3R 2R 3B' 2U 3L2 3R2 D 2D2 2L 2B F' 3R 2R D 3B 2U 3L2 3R' 2B' F' R2 B 2B2 3B' 2D' L B' 2R2 2B' 3F2	
3.	2F 3U 2F 3D2 2U2 U' 3R' 2D 2U' 3B U' B' 2R2 B2 2U' 3R 3B2 2D2 3U' 3B' 3F2 3D 3L2 2U' 2R2 R' D' 3R' 3B' 3L' 3U 3L2 B' 2R2 3D2 L' 2R' 3D R 2D 2B' 3B2 D 3U 3R 2D' 3D' U F2 R' D 3D U' 2B 2D 3U2 U 2B 2R' 3B 3R2 3D' 3U' B2 2F2 F 2U 2B' 3B 2L' B 3D 3B' 3F' 2L 3R 2F' F 3U 3B 3L R2 3F' 2D' 2U' L' D 2U2 2L2 R2 F2 D' 3U' L' D 2D 3U2 2U 2L' 2B	
4.	3R' 3D' B2 2F U' 3R 3U2 L 2D2 U' F 3L2 2R2 F' D 3U' 2L' 3L' R 2D 2B 3B2 D' 3D' 2F U B' 3B 3L2 3U' 3B2 2D2 3B2 D' 2U2 2L 3D' L2 D' 3U 2L' 2F 3D' L 2L D2 3L' 3R' D 2D' 3R' 2R R F' 3D2 2U' U2 3F2 2L2 3R' 2R' F 2D' U2 2B 2D' 3U' 2U2 2L2 F2 3L 2B2 3U2 2U' R2 3F2 D2 3L2 3R' R2 B 2B 2U R2 D' 3F2 2F' 2U' 2L' D' F2 2L' R2 2F 2R D2 3F2 2U 2L2 U	
5.	R' 2U2 B2 U R 2U' R2 F 3D' U 2L2 R2 2B 3B 2F' 3U2 2F F' 2R2 R' 3F 2U 3F2 2F2 3L2 2R2 3F 3D B2 3F 2F' 3L D R' D2 2U2 B2 3D L2 2F D' 3U' L' 3L' 2R2 R' B' 2L 2U2 3F' 2U' 3R' 2R' 2B2 3B2 3D 3U' 3F2 2R2 2U' B2 2L' 2F2 2R' 2F2 2D2 2F' L' 2U 2B 3B 2F F' 3D' 2F' D2 U R B' 2B 3F 3R' 2B2 D' 2D' 2R 3B2 2F' L' B2 2B2 U' 3R 2U' 2B 3B2 3F 3R2 D2 3U'

*8x8x8​*1. 3f D l' r' 4r' R2 B' f 4r2 B 3l' d' 4r' 3u2 3r2 f b2 L' 4f' R2 3u' 4r 3l 3u2 r' l2 4u2 F u2 U F 3r' L' 4u r 3l U F D' B' F 3f2 d 4u' L' 4f 4u r 3d L d2 4u F2 3d' 4r 4u b' 4f d2 4u F2 l 4r' 3f' 4u 4r' B 4f' r B2 3r2 u2 B' R l2 3u R' L' D2 b 4u 3u' F' 3l2 f2 l2 4u' r' B R' 3l 4r' f 3u D' R2 f' 3f B' 4u f2 3r l 3b2 4u r2 L2 B L' f b2 4r2 R B 4r l2 b2 4r2 3l2 R2
2. 4r f F' 3l' 4f f' R2 3d' f' 3b D2 b 4r b 3d' 3l' 3u' l' d D B2 r 4f' L l2 F2 b L2 D' b2 f' D 3l' 3u' b2 4u2 3b' b' F' f' 4u2 3r 3d' d2 U 3l2 3b2 L2 4f' D2 R2 D' 3u2 3l2 L R r' b' 4u' 3r d 4r' U2 f' 3d2 B2 f2 d u 3l 3r2 r2 b' F 3f2 4r2 D' 3l U' D' 3b2 4u' L2 4f' L2 D 3r 3d' u r' 3d l2 3r2 3b B' 4r2 3r f2 3u 3r2 U F 3f2 f' L2 4f d 3b' R' 3r2 b2 3r2 F' L2 3u R 3l' L 4u' 3b'
3. 3b' f2 3d 4u2 3b' 3f R' 3r2 b 3b' 3f B2 r' 3r f2 d2 R' 4f 3r L D 3b2 4u2 R2 3d2 d' L' 3l d' 4r' l B2 3l l 3u' D u R 4u' 3b f 3r B2 f2 l2 f' 3f R d' u2 b L2 f 3d2 D' 3b' f u2 3b' r2 f2 3r2 3b' 3d' 4r 3l' l' r' F' U 4f d L F' 4u f' d B 3l F2 4f' B r' 3f2 l 3b' L u2 f 4u' u D L2 B' f 3d' B2 D 3r2 R' D2 4u2 u2 3r' 3u2 4r' 3f' u' L u B' 4f2 b 4u 4f' 3u B' 3d F' 3u2

*9x9x9​*1. L' 3r 4r2 r B2 d b2 r 3b 3r2 d R' L' 3d' 3l u' 4b 4l 3l 3d2 3l2 4r2 b' f 3b2 3f' l2 B2 l' r' F2 3f' 4f 3r' b D2 3f' 3b2 D d' U 4f 3b' F' b U' F' 4f2 3u' F' R r' 4f' l b' u 3u 4l' 4b2 4u b 4d F2 B' 4f2 3l' B' 3b2 4d 3u' b2 4u2 3u2 f2 B U 3b' r' L' 3u2 R r2 3u' r2 D' 3d r' 3r U' 4l2 4d 4l' f2 3f' 4u 3b2 3u' u 4f' B 4r' 4f D2 4l2 4r' F 4r2 3d F B' R' 3r2 4f2 b2 r2 3u' 4l2 3r2 4f 3b'
2. u f F' 4u' F2 3r' r' d2 U2 F' 3b2 R 4b d 3f d' B2 3u b2 4b l2 3r' 4l 4b' F2 3r' F' 4r2 4f' U2 l U 3l2 3f d2 4l2 4f' 4d' r' f 3d' u2 L2 4d2 3f2 l2 3d2 4l f F D2 3r2 R2 3d 4b' D L B2 d2 b 4f R B2 D' 4d' 3u 3b2 R2 4l' U' d 4d2 4b2 l' U f2 4b 3b2 L2 f' 4r b L 4b' 3b2 3r2 F' r2 4d' f2 U2 4b2 3d' d' 3f2 b2 4d2 L 3b2 3l2 4d2 D2 3b2 b' 4b2 B2 3r' F 4d2 b 3f2 3u 4u2 D' 3r2 4b' 3f2 D' 3b r
3. 3r' 3f' 4b2 l' 4b 3d' u2 3l2 4b' u' D' 4d' 3r2 f2 4r2 3l' 3r2 L 4l 3d2 3u' R L B2 L2 3l r' 4u b2 3l' D2 3d2 U2 u 3l' 4u' D2 3u' L' 4b2 4u 3b 4d2 D' R b U2 3f' 3r' U 3r' 4r 3f' 3u' r u' 3u U 4r B' d U' R l u' 4u 4b 4r2 U2 d' 4b2 4r r2 4l' 3l2 U u2 3r' U2 4r' 4u2 b2 U 4u2 R2 4l' L 4r F2 4u u' 4b 3b2 4u2 d' 3u2 3r 4u' R2 4r f2 r' D2 4b2 u2 U2 D 3u2 3r2 r U2 3l' 3d' d 4r b2 3l F2 f2 4f'

Good luck everyone!


----------



## FaLoL (May 27, 2013)

Round 31

*4x4x4*: 53.71, 59.17, 56.68, 1:06.06, 1:02.36, 1:00.97, 1:03.86, 1:12.94, 54.31, 1:00.88, (48.03), (DNF) = *1:01.09*
*5x5x5*: 1:48.88, 1:50.37, (1:55.78), (1:38.52), 1:52.81 = *1:50.69*
*6x6x6*: (3:36.09), 3:32.22, 3:35.23, (3:08.39), 3:22.75 = *3:30.07*
*7x7x7*: 5:44.11, (5:28.40), (5:57.41), 5:36.75, 5:46.15 = *5:42.34*


----------



## mycube (May 29, 2013)

4x4x4: 51.22 51.70 52.04 51.89 51.12 (50.28) 50.87 (52.90) 52.02 50.96 51.94 50.73 = 51.45
not even a sub50 -.- very bad
5x5x5: 97.09 98.93 98.11 (96.00) (99.77) = 1:38.04
6x6x6: 185.70 (191.65) (182.46) 182.88 184.63 = 3:04.40
7x7x7: (267.81) 259.90 (256.47) 260.77 258.45 = 4:19.71
8x8x8: 6:53.67 7:10.07 6:59.92 = 7:01.22


----------



## JianhanC (May 29, 2013)

4x4: 1:14.56, 1:01.25, 1:13.02, 53.05, 49.94, 1:07.97, 56.80, 51.58, 1:01.26, 1:03.83, 59.86, 1:08.65 = 1:01.73 yau, all PBs
5x5: 1:34.70, 1:29.10, 1:41.96, 1:22.40, 1:27.10 = 1:30.30
6x6: 3:18.44, 2:58.32, 3:02.41, 3:24.65, 2:59.90 = 3:06.92
7x7: 4:10.66, 4:22.56, 4:28.47, 5:35.28, 4:08.95 = 4:20.56


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2013)

Guess who's back (back back back), guess again, shadys back, called a friend, guess who's back guess whos back guess who's back, dundnunanun...

8x8: 8:58.64 
9:06.13, 9:02.89, 8:46.89


----------



## KCuber (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm back 

7x7: 3:41.18, 3:59.76, 3:46.21, 3:47.05, 3:47.56 = 3:46.94 PB


----------



## mycube (Jun 3, 2013)

*Results for Round 31*​
*4x4x4​*1. 51.45 mycube
2. 1:01.09 FaLoL
3. 1:01.73 JianhanC

*5x5x5​*1. 1:30.30 JianhanC
2. 1:38.04 mycube
3. 1:50.69 FaLoL

*6x6x6​*1. 3:04.40 mycube
2. 3:06.92 JianhanC
3. 3:30.07 FaLoL

*7x7x7​*1. 3:46.94 KCuber
2. 4:19.71 mycube
3. 4:20.56 JianhanC
4. 5:42.34 FaLoL

*8x8x8​*1. 7:01.22 mycube
2. 8:58.64 emolover

*9x9x9​*

*Round 32*​
*4x4x4​*1.	L F2 D' R U L R' D2 R B R' D' Uw2 L F2 R2 Fw' R' Fw2 F' D2 U2 L' F R' F L D2 F2 Uw Fw L Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R' D U2 B'	
2.	B Fw Rw' R' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw D Uw' U B R2 D2 L2 Fw F Uw' Rw' Fw' L2 R D2 B' Fw F' U2 Fw' Uw U' F' Rw' R2 B2 U2 Fw F2 L R' F'	
3.	Rw F Uw L2 R D' Fw F Rw2 Uw2 U F' L2 F Rw B2 F' Uw2 L R' Uw2 L2 R Uw' Fw2 F2 D Uw' Rw2 B F' L' Fw R B2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw' L'	
4.	Fw2 F U2 L' Rw2 Uw B D2 U F2 D2 Rw' B2 D Fw L' R Uw2 B' F' Uw' Fw' U' Rw' Uw2 L Fw' F' Rw Uw U' L' B2 Rw' U' R' B' L' R2 U	
5.	B2 L2 F' U2 Fw' R Uw' Fw2 Uw Rw R' Uw' Rw' R' B Fw2 R2 D2 Uw2 B' F' U2 B2 Fw2 L2 Rw D' L R Fw2 R' F U2 L2 U2 F' D B U2 Fw'	
6.	F2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw B L' Rw Uw B' Fw' F L2 U2 B F2 Rw2 B Fw' F U B D2 Uw2 Rw B Rw B2 D2 Uw' U Rw2 Uw' U' L Rw R' Fw2	
7.	Uw L' Uw2 U B' R D' Uw' U' B F2 D2 R D' L' Rw' R' Fw' U' L2 Uw2 B' Fw U' Rw F D' B' U2 Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' B2 Uw' Fw Rw' R2 B F'	
8.	Rw2 F2 Rw R' Uw2 U2 F Uw Fw2 Uw' L' Rw2 B2 D Uw F' L Uw2 U2 F L2 R Fw' U2 B D' U F U' R Fw' Uw' U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 Fw R'	
9.	L2 Uw F R' F2 D2 Uw Rw R Fw' U2 B' Fw' U' Rw' R' Fw' Rw2 U2 F' D2 F R' Fw2 D' F R Fw' L R F D2 R B' F2 Rw2 R' B2 Uw' R2	
10.	R Fw2 D2 B2 Fw2 D B' Rw' Fw F2 Rw' R Uw' F Uw2 L' R' F' L2 R2 F D2 U' L Fw2 U F' L' F2 D' B2 Fw F' Uw2 L B Fw2 F Rw' Uw'	
11.	Uw' U Rw' U2 R' F2 Uw' L2 R' F' U' L Rw2 F2 D2 U B2 L' D R Uw L Rw' Fw2 F' L B Rw F2 Uw2 U' B' Fw D F L' B' L Rw' U2	
12.	Rw' Fw2 F L2 Uw' Fw D R' Fw' R' Uw' L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B F2 U F L' U' Fw2 L2 B Fw F D' Uw U2 L2 Rw D L' Rw Fw F2 D2 Fw2 L' D'

*5x5x5​*1.	R' D Uw2 Lw' Dw Fw' D2 Rw Fw2 Uw Fw2 U F L' Fw' Dw F U2 Fw' Lw D' Fw2 Rw' B' Bw U2 Fw U2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw' U Bw2 Fw' Lw' B2 Fw Lw U' Rw Fw2 F' Lw2 D2 U2 B2 Lw Bw U Lw2 Fw' Dw' Lw Dw' L' Lw Bw' Rw2	
2.	Bw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 R' Dw' U B2 Fw F Lw Rw2 R U2 Fw' F D2 Uw' Fw' F U' Lw2 B Fw2 Lw' Rw R D' Lw' Rw Dw' Rw2 Bw' F2 L2 D2 Lw Fw D' Uw U Rw2 Dw F' Dw L2 R' Dw2 Bw Lw Rw' R2 Uw' Bw2 L' Bw2 Dw2 B2 D Dw	
3.	L2 Bw D2 L D2 Rw' D2 B' U2 Bw L2 Lw Rw' R2 Uw' B Uw2 Rw' D' Fw' Uw' U Rw D Dw' U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L Fw2 D' Dw U2 B2 Uw' L Bw D2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L R2 Dw' Uw2 Lw Bw2 L Lw' Rw2 Bw2 R Dw U2 Bw2 Rw'	
4.	Uw' F Dw R2 U2 F' Rw2 F Dw' R2 Fw' Dw' U Rw2 D2 U Bw2 D' Lw2 Rw' R' U B R Dw2 Uw2 Bw L2 Rw R' F Lw B' Bw' L' Lw' D L2 B F Lw B D Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw D2 Uw' L B Fw2 F D' L2 Lw Rw D' Bw L'	
5.	Dw' Uw' Bw L2 U' B Bw U' L F2 Lw D' U L B Rw D' Dw Uw Bw Uw' R' Fw2 R2 D Lw' B2 D2 Rw2 B Bw' L' Lw2 B2 F D' U' F' U L2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 B D Rw2 U' B' Fw2 Rw Bw' Uw U2 Rw Bw U2 R B' R' Bw

*6x6x6​*1.	2B L' D' 2F2 U2 B F' L' U B 2D 3U 2F 3U2 2B 2D 2L2 2R B2 U R D' 3U2 B' 3F D 2L' 3U2 2U' 3R 2B2 3F 2F U' B 3F2 F2 2L' 2B2 U 2B2 2F' D' 3U2 2F2 2L 3F 2F2 L F' L 3R2 2F 2L 3F' L2 2L2 2D' 2U' 2B 2U' 2L2 2B2 2F2 F 2R D 2D U 2B'	
2.	2L' U2 2R' U' B' 2L2 D' 2R' 2D' 2B2 F 3R U2 2L2 F' 2D U B2 U2 2R 3U2 2F' 3U2 U2 B' 3F D B2 2B2 3F' F2 3R' 3U' 3F2 2F2 F L' 2R2 F 3R D' B 3R R' U' L 2L' 3R2 2R2 R D' 2L' 3R2 2B2 2F' 3U2 R2 B2 2B R B 2F D R' 3U 2U' 2B2 F L' 2R'	
3.	F2 3U R2 2U U' 3R' 2D U L' 2B2 2U2 2B2 2L F2 3R' U2 2L2 2R' 2F' 2L' 3R 2R 2B2 F' 2D2 2U L 3R 2R2 R2 3F2 R2 B 2F 2U 3R' D' 2R D 2B' L' R2 2D2 R2 2U 3R D' R D' 2D2 2U' R 2D 2U U 2R F 2D2 3U' L 2L R' 3U2 L' 3U' 3F 2F2 2L2 B' 2F'	
4.	3F2 2D' L2 2L D2 U 3R' R2 2U' 2L 3F' R2 2B' 3F D' R 2D' F 2U' 2L2 2D' 2B F' 2L' 2R' R 3F2 U' R2 2B2 L2 U2 2L 2R' U' 2B' D2 2F2 F2 L 3U' 3F2 D 2D2 3U B 2L2 2D' B 2F2 2U 3R 3F 2D' U' 2L2 R 2B2 3U L' 2R 2U R D U L' 3R R2 2F 2R'	
5.	2B' D' 2D 2R' 2D U 3R2 3F L2 2B' 3F2 D2 2U' L2 2U U L' 3R' 2R' F' 3U2 2F L2 2L R D2 2R' F D U 3F2 2F' L 3F2 U2 3R' 2B2 2U' 2F' 2R2 R 3F2 D2 3U 3R2 3U F' 2D2 U2 2L2 3R2 R2 U 3F' U' B' 2B2 2F 2L 2D' L2 B2 2B 3F' L' 2L R U 2B F

*7x7x7​*1.	U' 3R 2R' 3F' D' 2U 2B2 3L 2R 3B2 D' 2U U 3R 2B' L' D' 2U2 2B2 2L' 2B 2R B2 3F2 2F2 2D2 B2 3D 2L' 3L' 3R' 2B' 3D2 2U U' R2 3D R2 3U L2 R 3U2 3F L' 2F' 2R 3U B2 U2 2B 3B 2F 3L 2F' 3D' 3R' U F' 3D2 3F2 2D' B F 3R2 3B2 3F' 3L 2B' 2F2 3L2 3R' B F2 R2 3D' L' 3L2 3B 3U2 3L2 D 3D' 3B R2 U B' 3D' B2 2D2 3U B' 2B 3F2 L 2L 3R D 3D' 3F U	
2.	B' 3D' 3U' L D2 3L D 2D2 3D2 2U2 U2 R 3U2 3F 2L2 F 2D2 B 3U 2B 2L2 3B2 F U 2L2 2B' F' L2 2L' R2 2B 2D U2 3R 2B2 3B' 3F' 3D' 2F' R D2 3D U 3F 2U2 L 3L 2R F L' B' 3D2 2B 3R2 D' 3U L' F' D' 2B 3F' 2F F' 3U R2 F2 3D2 3L R 3B' 3L2 2D2 B 2U L' 3B2 L2 3D' 2R 2D2 U B 3F2 D L2 3U' U2 2L2 3R' 2U B' 2L 3R R 2B' 3U' 2U2 B2 3B' 2F'	
3.	2B 3L' 3R' 2D' 3D2 2L2 3R2 2R' 3U2 B2 3B' L2 3D2 U' L2 2D2 3U 3B2 3L2 2D2 3F 3D 3U F 2L2 F' 2D B L2 2L 3R 2F' 2D 3B2 2R 2B' F 3U2 3R' F' D2 L2 2L2 3L' 2R' D' 3D2 2L' 3L' F' R' 2B' 2F' U 3L 3B D 3U2 F2 2L' 3R' 2D 2U2 3L 3U 2L2 2B 3U2 2B2 3R' 3D2 3L 3U' 3F F' 3R' B' U2 3B 2D U' 3R' 3D2 L 3D' 2L2 R' D 2L' 3R R 3B2 U' 3B' 3F' 3L' 3D2 L2 3B 2D'	
4.	L2 2B2 3D' 3B2 3U' 2B2 R2 2F' F2 3D L2 D 2B2 D' 3L 3F 2D 2U B' F2 2U2 2L' D2 2U 3F 2R2 D 3U' F' 2L' 3L2 2B2 3R2 2R 2D B2 2D' 2U U B U2 3R2 R' 3F2 L2 3L2 3R2 2U' 2F F D' R 2U F2 3L 2D2 B2 2L 2U' 3B' F2 D 2B2 2L F' U B' D' 2D2 3D2 2U U 3B' F2 L' 3L' 3B2 F 2L 2U2 3B 3L 2R R2 2D2 3D2 L F' 3U' 2U2 L' 2L2 U' 3F' 3D 2B2 3B' 2R2 3B 3F	
5.	2U2 L2 R2 3U' F 2R2 F2 3L 3F' 3R' 3F2 U2 2L' 3U' 3L2 U' F' D F2 L2 R 3F 2D2 3L 3R R2 2B2 3L 2R2 3U' 2L D' 3U2 3R2 2R R' B' 3R2 3B2 F 3R' 2F' 3U' R' 2D' U L' 2D2 3D 2U2 U' L' 3R' 2R' R2 D2 L 3B 3U2 2B2 L 2R' B' 3B D 2U 2L 3R' 2D' 2U 2F 2D 2R' 3D2 L 3R' R' B2 3B 3F U' R 2D 3U L' 2L 3B' 3D 2U 3F 2R 3F2 3U2 B' 2D U2 2F2 2R2 3U2 2B'

*8x8x8​*1. b F' 4u R' U' 3b' U' f' l' u 3r f D' b D2 3d' r 3f2 4f' l2 R2 3b2 l' D' 3b2 u' B' 3b' d 3u' u2 3r2 B' 3f' 3b' F2 3l' 4f2 u 3d' 3f2 l D2 3r2 3u f' 3b2 u2 D2 F 4r2 4f r2 u2 3l' 4f B' 3r' f2 F2 3b2 4u 4r2 4u 4r2 l2 3l' 4f' R' f u2 4r' D2 4r' 3f2 3l2 f B 3b2 U' 3f' b' 3l2 3f2 4u2 r D' l' B 4f' 3b2 d' B' D' 4r' 3u' U' r2 d' 3l' B 3l 4f' 4u U' l' L' R2 3d2 4u l2 F' L R' F2 3f 4f' 3d U 3r2
2. b u 4r f 3u' 4f2 3d F 4r2 3f' 3b 4f2 r2 u' 3b2 3r d2 F2 L' 3r R2 3l 4f2 4u' B2 r2 3b 4u 3d' 3f2 4f2 3l' b2 4u2 3f 3u' 3f F' 4r 3b2 3f' 3l2 4u' 3l2 4f2 l2 4f l 3f2 r' L2 3u 3b 3d 3b2 3f 3d' 4u 3f' 3u2 f2 3l 3b F' 3f f B' U L2 u2 d 3d' 4f u' r' D' 4u' 4f' 3r2 B b' 3d2 3b2 F f2 3d' L 4u 4r2 D' U 3r 4r u2 3l2 b' B2 3r2 f 3r 4f d' f 4f R' l 4f' R 3r D l2 3b2 F2 L2 U' 3d' f' B2 D F'
3. F2 3f D2 3u 3b2 4f' 3u' B' l' R2 3l2 F2 l2 U' 3u2 4u2 3d2 4r R d' 3d' B2 l' R2 d u2 3r 3l r 4u' l2 L f' u U d b2 u' 3b2 U2 3d b' L r 3u' f' R' U' r' R 3b2 R' 4r' 4f2 f' u' D 3l 3b2 u 3d B' 3f' r2 3u2 L2 r' b' 3r2 f' b D' 3b' 4r U2 4f R' L2 4r2 B 3l F 3l2 l' D 3l 3u' u 3r' B' 3b2 D' F2 3r 4r b2 U l2 b2 4f 3d2 l2 u U D r' f2 3d2 r' 3b' 4u F 4f2 D2 r2 3d2 u 4u2 3f2 L

*9x9x9​*1. 4r' 4u' u2 l' r2 4f' 3f2 L' 3u' r2 R2 l' 4r' 4f' 4r f F R f b2 l2 4d2 4r 3l2 U' 4l F2 L' u' 4l l u' 4b2 3b' 4l2 F2 4l2 r2 4f' f2 4b' 4l' D L2 3b2 d' 4b B' 4u 4b' 4f 3d 3u2 3f D2 F' 3r f B2 3l 3d U2 4u2 D r2 B 3l d' 3b' 3u d' L' 4d' l D' 3d2 R2 b2 3b2 L2 4f2 3r2 3d U2 3l' B2 4l R 4b d 4l 3d' L' r2 3d' R 4u2 4f2 F 3r B 4b2 U' 3f' 3r r f' 4d d2 4l' U' 3r 4l' 4d' L' 4r' 3l2 4l b2 4u
2. 4f' 3u 4l 3l2 l2 3f' 4u' f 4l l' F B2 4r u' 3b' 4d 3l' F2 4r' L D2 B 4b 4u' u2 3d2 3u2 4b U 3r2 U' 3d2 r 3l2 3d U 3l' 4f' 4d b' d r' 3r' F2 3f2 R2 3b2 4r R 3d2 4d2 3b' 3l' B 3l' d2 4b' 4f' u' 4l2 l 4d' b' 4d2 r 4l' b r f 4f2 3u' U2 4b' L2 B' 4u2 f' U2 4r' d2 U' r L' U F' B' 4r2 3r2 u2 3f 4d U 3r b2 F 4d' 3l' 3f2 d2 l2 3f 3u' f U l2 4l 4d' R' l' 3b2 F U2 F' 3u2 l f 3d d' 4f2 3f'
3. 4u2 B' 3d' 3l 4f2 r2 4d D 4b' 3d2 3b 4r l' F 3r 4l D r 3r' B' L f 3l 3r2 r' 3f2 l2 b' 4f' 3b 4r2 U D B2 4d' 3f l' 3r2 U2 l' 4d 4b' 3b2 3l 4r2 B l f2 D 3f 3u2 b2 3d 3b 4d2 b' d f r' 3l' 4f' b r 3d B 3d2 r' 3u2 B2 3u2 4l 3f2 4u L2 4d L u' 4r D u' d' 3b 3r' 3l' F 3l2 3b 4f 4r2 D2 4r2 4b R' 3r 3u 4u' 4b f U R2 3l 3r u' 3b' 4f2 3f2 f' L2 3f2 F' l 4r' 3f 3b' 3l2 d2 3r f l' 4f 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 4, 2013)

4x4: 59.74, 57.29, 1:03.57, 1:07.90, 1:11.45, 1:07.40, 1:23.93, 1:01.32, 1:08.63, 1:14.39, 1:13.77, 1:02.72 = 1:07.09
5x5: 1:37.57, 1:23.77, 1:39.23, 1:28.63, 1:29.63 = 1:31.94
6x6: 3:08.20, 2:44.80, 3:10.34, 3:16.34, 3:08.75 = 3:09.10
7x7: 4:37.57, 4:28.66, 4:36.63, 4:31.84, 4:38.20 = 4:35.35


----------



## mycube (Jun 5, 2013)

4x4x4: 48.89 49.41 (52.38) 51.23 50.53 51.04 48.59 51.09 51.53 (45.91) 47.25 48.89 = 49.85
should be better, but sub50 
5x5x5: 96.50 94.90 96.94 (97.09) (92.46) = 1:36.11
6x6x6: 186.48 184.20 (187.55) (180.83) 187.51 = 3:06.06
7x7x7: 262.62 (265.96) 262.51 (255.29) 258.78 = 2:21.30
8x8x8: 7:09.62 7:10.98 7:20.84 = 7:13.81


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 7, 2013)

*7x7*:8:11.63, 7:41.94, (7:21.75), (DNF(5:21.15) 8:15.37 = *8:02.98*


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 7, 2013)

Round 32

*4x4x4*: (1:10.51), 58.07, 1:01.35, 58.65, 1:03.99, 57.78, 1:01.83, 58.39, 1:08.54, (52.29), 1:02.05, 1:05.65 = *1:01.63*
*5x5x5*: (1:35.37), 1:48.51, (1:53.94), 1:40.11, 1:38.58 = *1:42.40*


----------



## mycube (Jun 11, 2013)

*Results for Round 3*​
*4x4x4​*1. 49.85 mycube
2. 1:01.63 FaLoL
3. 1:07.09 JianhanC

*5x5x5​*1. 1:31.94 JianhanC
2. 1:36.11 mycube
3. 1:42.40 FaLoL

*6x6x6​*1. 3:06.06 mycube
2. 3:09.10 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*1. 4:21.30 mycube
2. 4:35.35 JianhanC
3. 8:02.98 SirWaffle

*8x8x8​*1. 7:13.81 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 33*​
*4x4x4​*1.	R' U B' F Uw F2 R B Fw2 F Uw F2 L' U2 B' F L2 D2 B' Fw' L' Rw2 D2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw B2 D Uw2 B' D' U2 R' U' B2 Uw2 Rw Uw'	
2.	Fw F Uw L Rw' D2 U B2 U2 F2 L' U' R Fw F' Rw' U' B2 Uw2 B2 Rw R2 F D2 R' D R' U R' B' R Fw D B' Rw2 B' Fw R2 Fw2 U'	
3.	F2 Rw' U B D B Fw' F2 L' R' Uw U Fw2 F' Uw U' R2 Uw' B' Fw' Rw' R D2 U2 B' Fw L R' F U' L' Uw2 L' D' Rw' B2 F' R' D Fw	
4.	Rw2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D Uw' Rw' Fw U' L' Rw Uw' B D L' Fw L2 Fw' Uw F' R' D' Uw' B' U B Fw F L' D2 Uw' U2 Rw' F L' D2 Uw2 U' F2	
5.	Rw' R B U2 B Fw' Uw' F' U2 L' B' R' F2 R D B Fw D U' Fw' Rw Uw Fw2 Rw2 F L Fw R Uw' Rw2 R D' U2 Fw' L2 U F' Uw2 Rw' R2	
6.	Fw R' F D L2 U L F2 R Uw' L2 B' F Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw' U2 B' L Rw2 R D2 U' F' L2 F D Uw2 B Uw U F' D2 Uw2 U L2 R' Uw2 F2	
7.	L Rw D R D' Uw U R2 F2 R U Rw2 D Uw' Fw' U Rw U2 Fw L' R2 Fw2 F D2 U' L2 Fw2 Uw Fw' L' R' B Rw D' Uw2 U R B D' Uw2	
8.	Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R2 F' D' Fw U2 B' L' U2 L2 R2 B R F2 Uw2 B' Fw' F2 D U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 D Rw U2 B2 Uw2 F Rw' F D Fw2 L U	
9.	D2 U' Rw2 U2 F' L2 F2 Rw R F2 U2 Rw2 R' D2 U Fw2 R' D' B' R2 D' R B Fw' Rw' Fw R' F U2 R' U2 R B' Fw Uw2 B2 Fw2 F D R2	
10.	Fw D Uw' L R' B2 L' B L2 Rw2 F D2 R' B' D' L2 F Rw' F' Uw2 B' R2 D2 Uw2 Fw' L U2 B2 R2 U2 Rw2 U L' D Rw B' F' Uw' L Uw	
11.	D B Fw2 F' U Fw' Uw2 U2 L R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L R2 Uw' L2 B F' D2 U2 L Rw2 R' D' L Rw B' Rw' F' L' R U2 F2 D U2 Rw' Fw' F	
12.	B Uw2 B' Rw2 R B' R Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw F2 Rw' B2 R U L' B2 L2 B Uw2 F D' Uw L' F2 Uw Fw' U Rw D2 L2 Rw R Uw B F D

*5x5x5​*1.	U L' Bw' R2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 U2 F L2 Rw R' Dw2 Lw Dw Uw Lw' F2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' R' D Rw' Uw' L' Rw2 F2 Lw2 D Dw' Rw B2 Fw F' D F2 Uw Bw' Dw2 U' Lw D' Dw Rw' D L' R' U2 L Rw2 R Fw2 D U' B2 Fw' Uw2 F' Rw	
2.	U2 F2 Rw' R B' Lw2 R Bw' L' Lw' Rw2 Fw Lw2 U' Bw2 Fw Rw' U L' F2 L2 B' Uw2 U' F2 Lw Rw2 R2 D2 L2 R F' Uw U' Rw Fw' L' Rw2 R2 Fw F' Dw2 Fw U Lw2 R' Dw L' Rw2 U2 R2 U' Rw' Uw' Fw R2 Fw' F' R' B'	
3.	R D Bw' Fw Rw2 U2 Fw F' D2 Dw Fw2 R U2 L' Lw' Rw' R2 D Dw2 Lw F' D' L Bw Rw2 D Dw L Uw' Lw2 D' Dw2 F Uw' Lw D Uw2 Fw' Lw Bw' Dw' R2 U F2 Lw Rw D' F2 Lw' B' Lw D' Uw2 Fw' L' Fw2 D' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2	
4.	D Dw2 Bw Rw' Dw2 Uw Bw' L' Dw B Bw Dw' U2 Bw2 Fw F2 U' B2 Dw' U' Fw' Rw Dw Uw Lw' F D Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R2 U Fw2 R2 B Fw' R' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Fw' U2 F2 Rw R2 Fw F2 Uw2 L2 Dw U' Lw U' Fw R' F	
5.	Bw2 U L' Bw L2 Rw2 Bw Fw' Lw2 U2 B F' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 U2 L2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 F Dw Lw2 Uw' B' Bw D' B Bw' F2 U2 Rw D2 Uw' B Dw2 F2 D' U2 Bw Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw F' Dw' U' Fw' U Bw' Rw2 B2 Dw' Uw B2 Bw' F Uw2 L

*6x6x6​*1.	2D R' U' B2 2B2 F L' 2U2 3R' D' U 2R R2 B 2B2 2D' B' 3F' 3R' B2 2F 3R' 3U 2R' U' 3R' 2B2 3U2 3F 2F F 2U' B' 2F' 2D 3R' B2 3F2 U2 3F' 2L' 2R2 D U2 F 2U2 3R2 2U' 2L2 3F F' 2D F' L 2L 3U2 2R' B' 2F 2R 3F' U 3R' F2 2L 2R' 2F' 3R2 U2 2B2	
2.	3U 3F' R' 3F2 U 2R 2F2 2L' F2 2U2 L' R D' 3R2 3F 2U 2B2 2L' 2U' U' 2L2 2R' D2 2B2 3F 2F F 2L 2R2 R 3F' 2F 2L 3R' D2 2D' 3U' 2B' 2F2 2R2 2D 3R F' U2 3R' R2 2D 2F' L' 3F' 3R2 R' F 2U2 U2 2B2 D B2 R2 B 2F' 3R 2B' 2U' 2R2 3F2 3R2 2R2 2U' U'	
3.	2U' 2L' D' B2 2B2 3F 2F F' L' 2F' 2R B2 2R' D 2U 2L 3R 2B' U 2B2 F 3U2 U' 2B' 3R2 F2 D' 2R R2 2B2 3F2 R 2F F' 3U' 2L 3R 2B 2F D2 2D2 2B L R 3F2 2F F2 L2 U' 2L 2R2 2B' F 2R 3F' D 2D F' 2L' 2U F' L' 2F2 D U' R' U2 F 2D2 U2	
4.	2F 2L2 F' L' 2L' 2B2 F' 2D' U2 3R2 3U2 U2 F L 2D2 2R 3F 2R' B' 2B' F2 U B2 D' 2D2 3U 2F' D2 2F2 3R2 D' 2R2 3F' 2D F2 3U' 3F 3R 2D 2U' U2 R 2B' 2D L' 2R2 R2 B2 2B2 3F' 3U2 2B 2D U' 2F2 D 3F2 F 2L2 3U2 B 2F L2 2L 3R2 2U2 2B2 2L 3R 2R'	
5.	B 3U 2U' B D' 2R2 U' B' F' 3U 3F2 2F 2U2 U2 B2 2B' 2R R' B' U2 F 2L2 2U 3R' 2R B2 3R2 2U' 2L2 D' 3F' 3R 3F' U 2F2 D2 2D 2U2 2L 3U B' R2 F2 3U L2 3R 2R' R' 2U' B U 2B2 3F 2F F L 3F' 2F U 2F' 2R' 2F 3U2 L' 2L 2R2 B2 3R2 2U' 3F2

*7x7x7​*1.	2D 3D' 2U2 B' 3F 2R' U2 2R' 2F F' 2D' 3D2 R2 D' 3R 2F F2 L 3B' D' 2D U F2 2D' R2 3D2 3L' 3U 2L' U2 2R2 3F2 3R R2 3F' 3U' R2 3F F' 3U 3L2 R2 2F 3R' 2R D 3D' B' F' 3L 3D F 2D2 B2 3L' 3U L 2F 2L B2 3B L' 2L' 3D2 3U2 R 2F2 3U2 B' 2R' 3U R 2D' 3L R' 3D2 2L' 3L' 2R' 2U L' 3R U2 R' B 2B 3B2 3F2 2F' D 3L D 3U2 2U2 U L' 2L 3L2 3R' R'	
2.	3L B 3F' R' D' 3U L 3R' 2R B2 2B' 3F' 2L2 D2 3U 2F 2R' 3D 3U R2 2B' 2F2 2L' U2 3R' U' L' 2B' 2D' 3R 3U2 F2 2L' 3R R 2U' 2L 2F2 R' 2F2 2L 3L2 2B 3D 3F' U' F' 2D2 3F D 3L2 R2 2F' 3L2 F2 2D2 2L R 3B' 3F2 2F D' 2D' 3D 2L' D' 2D U 3R2 F' D 2U' 2L' D' F' 3U2 3R 3U2 L 3F2 2R2 3B R' 3U' 2L' F2 3D 2U 2B 3F2 F2 2R' 3D' 3L 2D' 3U2 U2 3L 2D 2U2	
3.	F 2U R2 2D2 2U2 2F2 2L2 3L2 D' 3R 3U R 2F 2L' 3L' 2B' 3D U 2B 3B 3U' 2L' 2B' F L2 3R' 3B 3F 2F2 R2 B' L2 2U2 3R2 R2 2D 2L2 B 2F2 F 2D 3R2 2D2 L' R' U2 L2 2L2 3U 2B2 3D' 3L2 D' 2L' 2D2 2L' R D 3D' R 3U U 2L2 3L' 3U' 3F2 2L' 3L 3B D' F' 3U' 3F2 D' 2D 3L2 3F' 3R 2B' D' 2D 2U F' 3R' 2D 3U2 3L' 3R' 2R' 3D2 2R2 2U' 2L' F 2D2 2U' U' 3F' 2F' 3U'	
4.	2D2 3D' L2 3R F2 D 3B 3F' 3L2 3D 3B' F 2L 2F2 2R' 3D U 3F2 L2 U2 L2 B 3F' 2L' 2F' F2 D' 3U2 3B 2U' 3L2 R' 3B 2D U2 2R2 D 3B' 3D 3U' 3F 2F2 3D' 3U' B2 D 3D' 3L' R' D' 3L D 3L' 2B2 3D2 U 2B 3D 2F2 3U' U2 3R2 D 3D 2R 3F' U' 3B' 2U2 3F' 2U2 2L' D2 2B L' 2R R' F2 3R' R' 2D' 2F' 2D' 3B' L' 2L' R 3F 2F 3R2 B2 3D' 2U' U' B 2B U' L2 R2 3B'	
5.	2F D' 2B2 3R 2F2 U2 R' D2 3L2 3F2 2R2 3U' 2B' 3B L2 3R 3B 3F 3D2 2U 2L 2B' R 2U2 F2 2U2 L 3F' 2L2 2R' R 2U2 3L B2 L' U' 2F' 3D' 3B' 2D 2L' R' U 3B2 L' 3R' F 3R2 R2 3D' 3U2 F 2D' R2 U2 3F2 3R' 3D2 F 2L 3D 3R' R 2B2 2L' U' 2B 2D 3B 2D2 3U2 B' 3F2 3L' 2R 2F' D' 2L2 F2 2U R' 2U2 3F' 2F2 3D2 U2 F' 2U 3B2 R' 3B2 L' R B' R B 3F' 2D 2L 3D2

*8x8x8​*1. u2 R f' l2 r b' 3r2 d' 4r' l2 4f' 3l2 3u' 3b2 4f' 3l2 3b B' d2 4r2 3d l2 3r2 r' u' 4r' 3b' 3l2 u' B' 4f 3u' l2 u2 4u2 D b' 4u b u2 U 3r 4r2 3d' f 3r' 4u' 3d' F' 3u' b 3r' U2 L' b U' 3d' 3f2 3u2 b' R 4r b 3f' D2 4u r2 B 4r2 l' b2 3f2 3b R 4u2 l 3u D2 3d B L' F u2 3l2 3b' 3d' 4u R2 4u 3r2 B 4u2 d R2 f' u' 3l d2 R2 r' U L2 3u d2 F U 3u 3r2 b' 3r2 u l 3l L R u 3b' 4f2 4r 3f
2. 3f 4r' U2 3d f2 B' 3u u l2 B d2 D u' r2 F2 3r' 3b' U' f2 4u L R' B2 R' f' U D 3r 3f b2 3r' 4u L2 D 3d 3b' F B' 3f2 3d2 4r' 4u 4r' 3l' 3u2 d r 3r R2 3b' 3u' u b2 3f d2 l' L u2 D2 4r' b2 4r' 3f2 3l2 U f' 4f' u2 r2 4r' 3r' 3u2 4r f 3u2 4r2 4u' d2 3f d2 4r2 4u 3r 4r2 4f d2 u' 4u2 U' 3b2 U2 L2 f2 4r2 U' L2 3b 3d l2 b' D 3l 4r 3u L' l 3u 4u' B' 3r2 U d2 3d' 4u 4r' b2 L b2 r2 L2
3. U2 3f' 4f 3d l2 3f' F2 b2 B' L 3d 3r2 4u' d' f' r2 b2 B D2 l D' l2 b' l D2 f' 3b' r' 3r' 3d2 b l L U2 F2 d2 D2 3l2 l2 3u' 3r 4f2 3r2 4u' 3f2 R 3b D2 4f U' d L d R' U2 D' f2 4r 3u' U' D r2 B2 f 3r' f D' u l' 3l2 4f 3b' L' 3r' 4f2 D b' L 3r r2 B2 4r2 f L' r2 D2 F2 4r' r' l2 3u' u' L2 b 3l' 3d U2 L 3l B u' f L 3d2 l 4u2 l2 4u2 f l2 3u 3r' 4u2 U 3f 4r R2 4u 3b2 4r

*9x9x9​*1. r2 3f' 3l' 3u b f2 U 4d' r2 b' 4r2 l B 3f 3l 4l2 L d' b' 3b' r 3f2 3l L' 3u2 4d' u2 L U2 3b2 D 4b' u' b' 4u2 F' B2 3d' d' D' f2 d2 4u2 3b 3r 4d' 3u u' F' B' D 4l R' f u 3d2 4r B' l2 3r f R 3f2 f2 R' L2 f 3d L' 4r b' 4u f F d 4b b2 l2 R' U b2 3u' 4b2 4r2 u2 4d' 4l' U' R2 f' 3l2 3r2 l R2 U' 4r' L' 3u 4d D' b' F 4d2 D2 L 4b' 4l f' 3f 4r' u2 3l2 4d' U 3f2 U' 4r' 4f' 4u B
2. U' 3r' l B' u' 3f2 L2 u D2 R' 3u2 4b2 f' l' 3d 4l U2 3d 4b2 3r' 4f 3b2 3r 4r2 3b' 3f' 4r 4u2 3d 4f' 4d 4f 4l' B2 3l2 3b2 B D2 B 3b 4d 4f2 3b' r l L2 D r f2 4b 3d f2 4d' u' 3l' 3b' 4b2 3u' R2 4l 4d' B2 3d2 U' r' 4l2 D r' 4b2 u 4r' f 4b2 3l2 l r B' 3d2 3l2 3b d2 4b' U b' F 4d' R 4b2 D R 4u' F' f' 4b2 r2 4l R f 3l' 3r 3u' f2 4u2 4l2 4b' 3l 4b2 3u 3r2 3d' l F' d' 4b' 3r' F' 4d d2 4b L
3. 3r 4b d' 3r 3b' d' 4l 3u 4r2 u2 3r2 3l 3f' F2 3d 4l 3u b L' D2 3r R 3f 4d2 R' l2 3u 3r' 3f 3b2 R2 f' 3f U2 4r2 3f r' 4r' 3f 3b' 3l2 b 3l2 R2 l' 3r d u2 4r' 3b' 4r2 R' l2 D2 3f' 4u' 3l' l b 4f2 d2 4d2 3d l 3u2 l2 3l2 4f2 U2 D 3l2 b2 3d2 4b' 3r' 3u 3d 3f 4d2 4l2 3l' F2 b2 4f 3f2 l 3b' 4b R2 3f 4b' 4u 4f' 3u' 4f l' 4d' F' r' D' u' 3d r2 3u2 L2 3f' 4u B 4f D2 3f 4b R 4r' 4u 3r' u' 3l2 3b' D

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 14, 2013)

5x5: 1:26.65, 1:26.68, 1:35.40, 1:21.59, 1:46.08 = 1:29.58
6x6: 3:16.12, 3:08.10, 3:05.45, 2:58.43, 3:00.24 = 3:04.60 i don't get how Michal's cube turn like butter
7x7: 5:20.40, 5:10.87, 4:25.23, 4:40.66, 4:14.46 = 4:45.59 first two had big pops


----------



## mycube (Jun 16, 2013)

4x4x4: 48.12 49.05 50.29 48.17 51.09 47.07 49.67 (53.41) 49.58 50.76 (46.40) 48.99 = 49.28
5x5x5: (99.44) 98.54 (94.86) 97.14 95.14 = 1:36.94
6x6x6: 182.95 181.52 180.86 (179.27) (DNF) = 3:01.78
8x8x8: 6:59.51 7:05.83 6:57.77 = 7:01.04


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 33 - 4x4 (race to sub2):  2:26.65


Spoiler



Mean: 147.19
Standard deviation: 7.89
Best Time: 136.12
Worst Time: 163.66

Best average of 5: 142.14
3-7 - (163.66) (137.18) 140.06 145.99 140.36

Best average of 12: 146.65
1-12 - 154.47 156.43 (163.66) 137.18 140.06 145.99 140.36 150.89 145.91 147.64 147.61 (136.12)


----------



## mycube (Jun 17, 2013)

*Results for Round 33*​
*4x4x4​*1. 49.29 mycube
2. 2:26.65 DaveyCow

*5x5x5​*1. 1:29.58 JianhanC
2. 1:36.94 mycube

*6x6x6​*1. 3:01.78 mycube
2. 3:04.60 JianhanC

*7x7x7​*1. 4:45.59 JianhanC

*8x8x8​*1. 7:01.04 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 34*​
*4x4x4​*1.	L' F Uw R D' Rw2 B2 U' L Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw' Uw' U2 L Fw2 U' R' Uw' F' D' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F Uw U' F2 L R2 F2 R2 Uw' Rw Fw' L2	
2.	U' B' Fw2 F2 R D L2 Rw' R2 B2 U Fw2 Rw2 D2 B2 L' B Fw' F' Uw' Rw' B2 F' Rw U' Fw Rw2 R2 B L R Uw Rw R2 D R2 Uw L2 Rw Fw2	
3.	D2 R' U' L' D2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 L2 B' F' Uw' Fw' R Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 L B2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw D2 Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 R' U Rw2 D' Uw R Fw Uw2 L	
4.	L' F2 Rw R' D' B' Fw2 L Rw2 R2 Fw F D U' B2 D' U2 R2 B F2 D F D' Uw Fw D F2 Rw D' L2 R D L2 R' F2 D' B' F U' Fw'	
5.	Uw Fw2 R2 B U L2 F2 D2 F Uw' B2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw' U2 R' D Uw' U L' D' Uw2 U' F' Uw L2 Rw R' Uw2 Rw B' L2 Uw B L D' Uw' L' R'	
6.	D2 Uw' U B' Uw' L R2 U F2 U' F' Rw R2 U Fw' F' Uw2 U2 Fw Uw' U L Rw2 R2 B' F2 L2 Fw' Uw' U Fw2 Uw R D' F2 L' R2 Fw Rw Fw	
7.	L' D' L2 B Fw' D L2 R B Rw' R2 B' D' Rw F2 Uw' U' B2 Fw2 F Rw2 B' F Uw2 R D2 U R B' U' F Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Uw' U2 L' Rw2	
8.	Uw' R D2 Fw' F2 L' D Uw2 U L' B Fw Rw' Fw Uw' R' Uw2 Fw2 R' D2 L' B2 F' Rw2 F' L' R2 B D' Uw' Fw' D2 Fw2 F Rw' B F2 D Fw D'	
9.	D2 U L' Rw2 B' L Rw2 D' B L Fw U R' F' R U' L2 Fw Rw' R F L' U Rw D2 Rw' U' Rw' Fw F D R' D' B' Fw L' Fw' R2 B2 U2	
10.	L Rw' R2 F2 L' B2 U Rw Fw2 D' Uw' U' B Fw2 F2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' F D' L Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' Fw' U2 Fw' L2 R B' Uw2 L2 Rw'	
11.	B D' R2 Fw' Rw Fw F Rw Fw U' R' F2 U2 L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 U L' Fw' L' Uw2 L Rw' U Fw R' F' Rw R B2 Rw' D2 Fw' F U B D2 F'	
12.	L' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw L Rw D B U' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 U Fw Rw D2 B2 F Uw Fw D' R2 D2 Rw2 U' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw' R D U2 F' U B' Uw B Rw'

*5x5x5​*1.	Rw B2 Uw Lw Uw2 L' Dw Uw2 L' D2 U2 Bw Fw Lw2 B2 L' Lw Rw Fw Rw' F' D2 Dw Uw U2 L' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw Uw' Bw' Fw' R2 F' D L' D' B2 Fw' Dw' U' Bw2 Fw F' Lw2 Dw U L Rw' Dw' Uw2 R Uw Lw' R' F' D' U2 Fw2	
2.	Lw' R2 Uw2 U' F' Dw Bw F' Uw2 U2 Lw Rw2 Bw D' Dw L Lw' B' D2 Dw L2 Fw2 F L' Fw' Rw2 D Dw' R2 Bw U2 Bw Fw' F R' Dw2 Lw' Uw L Lw' D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 L Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw D L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R Uw2 Lw' R	
3.	F' Rw' D' Dw Bw Fw F2 Dw Rw B' F2 Lw2 D' Dw2 F' Dw2 Uw L2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' B' Bw' F L' U Fw2 D2 Uw' U2 L Rw Dw2 Rw' F' D' L2 R2 D' Dw L2 Bw2 R B' Lw' R' Bw Fw U R2 F2 Rw2 D' U' L' Dw2 F2 Rw2 Dw	
4.	D2 Lw2 B Uw2 L R2 Uw2 U B2 F L' Fw' R2 Bw Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L Fw Lw' U2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw Rw Fw' F2 Rw R B2 U' R' Dw U2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw F' Dw' Uw2 Lw' B L Fw' L2 F U' Lw2 R' Uw2 B2 Dw' B2 F2 Uw' Bw'	
5.	L' Uw' U' B' Rw' R2 F Dw' Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw2 F L' F' Rw2 Fw Dw Uw2 F D Rw' Fw' Rw D' U2 Lw D' U Bw' Fw' L2 Rw2 Bw L2 R' Uw2 B' Bw2 Dw2 B' Rw' U2 Bw D' Fw' R2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 L R Bw' F' Lw' R2 Bw L R' Bw2

*6x6x6​*1.	3R' F' 2R2 2B' U2 2L2 2R' D2 2U' 2L 3R' 2U 3R' 3U B 2B' 3F 3R2 2D 2U 2B 2F D2 3R2 B2 L R2 B2 3U' F2 2L 3R 2B' 3F2 3U 2U 2L' D2 2D2 3R D2 3U 3R 2D 2U2 2F' 2L 2R R' 3F2 L' 2L' 3R' B2 L2 3R' 3U' U' L2 2B' U' L' U' 3R' D' 2R' 2U' 2L2 3R' F2	
2.	2R2 2U' B 2D B 3U' U2 B2 2F2 F' L2 3R2 2U' U' R2 2F2 F 3U' F 2D2 2R R2 3U 2L2 B 2U' 3F' 2R' 2U U B2 D 2F2 D2 3U2 2U' L F' D 2B2 2L 2B' 3U' 2U' B' L 2U' R2 3U2 L' 2R' 2U' 2F' 2L' D2 2D' 3R 3U' 2L 3F' 2R' 2U L 2B 3F 2F2 2U' R 2D2 R2	
3.	D 2D' 2U' U B2 2F' D' U 2B2 2D' 3R2 R 2F' 2D' 3U2 2U U2 2L D' 2B L' 3R2 D' 2F' F 3R2 R' 2U L2 3R' B2 D 3R2 2R2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U' 3R2 U' L' 2R' R' F 2D 3U B2 2B' 3F2 D' R' U2 2B 3F2 2R' 2B2 3F2 L B2 L' 3F 3U2 2U L' 2R2 3F 2D2 R' F2 2D'	
4.	L' F2 3U' L2 2R' U2 2B' 2F' 2D 3U B' 2B2 2F2 2R 2F 3U2 R' U2 L' U2 2B2 2L2 3R 3U' 2L F' 3U 2L 3F2 2F' L' 3R D2 U' F 3R' R 2B' D2 2B2 2F 2L2 2D2 2R 2B 2L' 3R 3F 2F2 D2 2L' D 2D2 2U2 L' F' D2 3U' 3R D 3R2 D' 3R 2B 3U' 2L 3F' 2F 2D2 L2	
5.	3R B' 3F 2F' 2D2 2F' R2 D' 2D2 B F' 2U2 2R2 D2 2U2 2F 3R2 2F2 F2 3R' 2R2 R D2 3U' 2U2 2R' 2F' L2 R2 2D' 3R B2 L2 R2 2B 2R 2D2 2B2 2F 2R2 2F D' 3U 2U L' 2U B' 2F' R2 B2 2R' R2 2F' 2D U2 2B' 2F2 2R2 B 2B2 2F' F2 D B U' 2B2 L' D2 2U 2L'

*7x7x7​*1.	2D 2L' 3U' 3B2 2L 3R B2 3F2 D 2D2 R' 2D 3R' 3U' 2F D 2D' U B2 L2 3B2 3F' 2F' 3D' 3F 3U2 2R2 3U L2 2L2 3R 2R2 R2 2F' 2D' L' B D' 3B 3F2 3D2 2R' 3D2 3U2 2U' R' 3F2 3U2 3B 2D' R' 2U U' 2B2 2U2 2F 3R F D 2D2 3F F D' 3U 2U' L' 3B2 3L U' L2 F U 2B 3R 3B2 2F2 3D' 3B' U 3R 3B 2R' 3U2 3R2 D' 3F2 D2 2U2 U' 2B 3R2 2D' 3U' 2B 2F L2 3R2 3U2 U 2B'	
2.	B2 2D' 3R' B 2L' B D L2 2L 2U 3F' 3R2 2B 3D 3B2 3F 3D2 2L B F L' 3L 3R2 D 2F' D' 3F2 2D2 2L2 3R 2D2 3D 3L2 3D2 3B 3U2 B2 3U 2R' 3B 3F' D 2D2 3U' 2U L2 2D' 2U' B' 3B 2F' 3D2 3F' R' F' 2D2 3D' L2 2U' 3B' 2F' 2R' 2D2 3D2 2B' 3F2 3U2 2U 3R R 3B' D2 3F 3R' D' 3U 2B' D R' 2D' 2R2 3D 2L 3R 2R D2 2F 2U 2R2 D' 2L B2 2R2 2D' 2U 2L2 3L2 3F' 2R' F'	
3.	3R2 3B' D2 2D' 2B2 3F' D2 B2 2F2 F2 3U 3R B2 2L' D2 3U2 L 2L 2R R2 2D2 U2 L2 F 2D2 3L' 3F 2L2 3L 3R 2B' 3R2 3B' 2D' 3U 2B2 3B2 U 3F2 L2 3U L' R2 B2 2B2 3L2 D 3L' 3U2 B2 3D' 2U' 3F2 R' 2D2 2R' U B2 2B 2L' 3R2 U B' 3F2 D' F2 3D F' 3R 2R' R2 2B' 3D 2L2 2R 2F2 2D' 2R' F2 3U2 3F2 2L2 3F' F' L' R 3B' 3F F' 3D 3F' L' 3D' U2 2L 3R2 B2 2B' 3F2 L'	
4.	F2 L 3L' 3F' 3D B 3D' 2B 3B 2F 3L2 3U2 2L' B2 3B' 2L2 2F' 3R 2F2 L2 3D2 3R2 F2 3L' 3B 3U 2U2 B F' 3L R' 2B 3B 3F2 F2 3L' 3D' 2F' 3L' B2 3L2 2R' B' 2D 3L 3R' D' 3B' 3F' D' 3D' 3U2 U' 3R2 3F2 2F 2R F' 2R' B' F2 2L' 2B F2 3U2 2U' B 2R' 3U 3F2 2F F' 3L' 3D' 3F 2F2 F2 2D 3U' 2B2 3B2 2F 2L2 3B 3D' 3B2 2R D2 3L' 3R R 3B 3F' 2R2 3D2 U2 2B' 3U' 2U U2	
5.	3U' 2F2 L 2L' B2 U F2 2L 3L' 2D F 2U2 U2 2L' 3L 2R' 2D' 3D2 2U2 3R 2B' 3B' F2 2L2 R F' 2U2 3B2 3D 3U 2B 3B2 2F 2L 3U 3L' B2 3R' 2R' 3B2 2U2 2F' 3L2 B2 2B 3F 2L' 2R U' 2L2 3U 3L' 3R B U' 2L2 2R' R' 2U2 B2 3F2 L2 3D' F' 2D' 3D2 2U 3F2 3U' 2F 2U2 F2 3L 2B2 2D' 2B2 3R 3U' U B 3F' R 3F' 2L2 3R2 2D' 3D' R 3B' L' 2L2 B R' 3U L 3L' 3R R2 2F' F

*8x8x8​*1. f b' 4u 3l2 3b l2 3b' b' 4u' 3f2 3b' 3d2 u2 4u' 3r2 F2 D 3l 3f U2 3r2 u' F 4u2 D 3u' F' R2 3d 4u' u' 3l 3b f' 3r' 4u F2 R2 3b 4r 3r2 U2 F' 3b2 3d' 4r 4u R 4f b 4r D' 3b' R' B r2 3l' B2 l R 3r L' 3b' R' L f U 3f' 3l' f2 3b 3u' 3b b' r' d2 u' 3b2 3l' r2 D2 u2 3b B2 R' 3u' B' u d' 3f2 L' D 3d 4u2 u' l 4r2 3b U 4u' d2 l' d D l 4f2 l 4f R2 3r2 U' F' B2 L 3d2 4f 3l' 4f d2 L'
2. f' 3u2 3r r2 3d2 R2 4r' 3d r2 3d' 4f' U2 3f f' 3b l2 u2 3d' b' D' f' d 3l r' u2 D 4u 3l2 4r2 3r' r2 L2 R2 3b2 4f 3r' D2 3b' f2 r 3r2 U b 3l2 3f F' 3r2 L2 l' U' b F' L' 3u' L' R 3l 3f f2 L' 4f' 4r2 r 4u' 3b B 4r' r2 L 3l 3b2 3r2 U' L' 3f' b' 3l2 4u' 4r 3u2 3f' F2 f2 R f2 u 4f2 4r2 L' 3u' 3l' L2 3b' F 3d' 3f 3u 4r d F U2 d2 b 3d f 4r 3d' 3r B2 3b' d 3f' u 3u' R' 3r' 3f L 3l2 l' 
3. B' 3f' 3d2 B2 f 3d2 R' 3b2 F2 4r' 4u2 F2 3l' b f' l2 3d2 3r r' U2 3u' 3d2 3b2 3r b' d2 R2 D f2 u2 3f2 3d' L' 3u' u r2 3r2 3b 3u' 4f2 d2 u' F' 3f D' 3r2 b 3f' l d2 4f 4r2 f 4u' D2 3d d2 3l' U' F' B R' l2 3u 4r2 U 3r' f 3f2 F' 3u F2 L u' b U2 B2 3f2 3r2 F' D2 L 3f' F' B' l2 U2 3f' U L l U2 d' l' B d 3u2 4u' f 4r' u' D2 d' 3u 3b 4r2 u f' r' b2 L' b2 r2 u' R' F' 3d U r' 3l'

*9x9x9​*1. 4u d2 f' U' 4r F' 3r' 3l R' 3f 3u B2 3b L2 f 4l2 F' 4b2 3f f' 3r2 U2 4r d' L' b 4r2 4d2 B' 3b 3l2 B' 4r2 3f 3l2 3b' 3f B 3d2 u r2 4r' l2 B2 4d' B2 4b2 3d 4l2 U' b2 4l2 3l 4d D' F' B' 3l u b 4u' f' d 3d 4b2 3r' 4b' 4d 3l' 4d r2 3l 3f 3l' 3u' 3f2 4b2 L 4l' R2 3b2 F U' B' f 4u' L2 3d 3b 4u r 4r2 4l2 3l' R2 4d' l' r2 d' f' 3f' 4l' 3b2 b' 3r2 4l2 b f' 4r2 3l2 3u' 4r' b2 R2 f B 3f' r 4l2 4f'
2. L' 4l2 b2 B' f2 F L B2 r' d U' r B2 4d2 l 3r' d' R' 3b u' b2 4b l 3d 3r 3f2 F2 L' 3b' B2 3l' 4f D B R' f' 3u2 R2 B F 4d R 4b2 f2 4r b' l 3l2 4u' 3u 4b' L2 3l 4b' 3r 3l2 B' f r 3f u' L2 u2 b' f' l 4r' 4d2 R2 f l' 3d 4b2 4f' u2 3f2 4u' f 4u' R b2 4l' 3d2 3f2 r' 4r2 3b2 3r D' 3b' d2 4b' 3u' 4l2 F' u2 d2 b' L2 4l' U' 4d2 f' d2 4b D 3r' 4r2 3l' u' 4r 4l' u' 3u' 4d' d D F R 4r'
3. 4f' 3d 3f2 4d' 4b' 3b2 l 3f' r D' 3r2 4l 3d' D2 3f f2 L 3u' 4u 3f' R2 D2 4u2 d' 4f2 4r 4b2 3b2 l2 3f 4r 4d2 4r' 3b 4r2 3b b2 l 4b' b 3f2 U2 4f 3b l 3u2 4b2 4r' 3u2 3b' 3f2 F2 4b' D B2 4r 3r2 4f 3l 3f2 F d2 4b2 l2 d2 3l' f2 3r u2 B2 f 4f2 3u B' D2 L' u2 3u' l d' D' R' 3d2 f2 3u2 B u' b2 U B 4l 3b b' d U2 4d 3l' L2 4r2 l2 3r2 R2 4b2 4l 3u2 b2 F2 3b2 3f U 4u' b' 3u 4f2 3f r2 f' 3l2 B 3b2 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 18, 2013)

4x4: 2:33.27



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Jun 18, 2013 2:02:18 PM - 3:12:02 PM

Mean: 2:33.38
Average: 2:33.27
Best time: 2:01.88
Median: 2:32.05
Worst time: 3:05.93
Standard deviation: 19.12

Best average of 5: 2:23.21
1-5 - 2:20.02 (2:42.24) 2:21.10 2:28.52 (2:01.88)

Best average of 12: 2:33.27
1-12 - 2:20.02 2:42.24 2:21.10 2:28.52 (2:01.88) 2:35.68 (3:05.93) 2:22.02 2:59.36 2:35.57 2:10.76 2:57.44


----------



## mycube (Jun 19, 2013)

4x4x4: 49.52 50.60 52.31 (52.75) 51.51 (48.55) 49.70 48.77 50.45 50.85 49.15 50.08 = 50.29
5x5x5: 93.26 (91.27) 92.09 94.09 (95.25) = 1:33.15
6x6x6: 182.75 180.13 (179.87) 183.98 (184.05) = 3:02.29
6x6x6: 261.03 (256.29) 260.51 259.76 (262.11) = 4:20.43
8x8x8: 7:11.02 7:15.68 7:07.35


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 22, 2013)

*4x4x4:* 56.40, 51.78, 48.42, 53.14, 50.17, 54.51, 58.70, 53.29, 53.64, 43.46, 53.11, 47.46 = 52.19 avg12


----------



## mycube (Jun 24, 2013)

*Results for Round 34*​
*4x4x4​*1. 50.29 mycube
2. 52.19 googlebleh
3. 2:33.27 DaveyCow

*5x5x5​*1. 1:33.15 mycube

*6x6x6​*1. 3:02.29 mycube

*7x7x7​*1. 4:20.43 mycube

*8x8x8​*1. 7:11.35 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 35*​
*4x4x4​*1.	F' D' Uw2 Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw L2 Rw F Uw' U B' F Uw2 U R Fw2 L2 B' F2 Uw L Rw' B' Fw2 U' B2 Fw D2 Rw' Fw Rw D L' Uw2 Rw B2 U2	
2.	Uw2 Fw' F2 L2 B2 R Fw2 U2 Rw2 R D2 Uw2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 Fw2 F2 D' B' F2 R Fw U Fw' F' Uw2 U2 L2 R' Fw F U B2 Fw F2 Rw' Uw U	
3.	R' F' L' Rw2 D U L' R U2 B' Fw Rw2 F R Uw2 Rw2 B' D' Uw2 Fw L' F D2 Fw F2 D2 Rw2 Fw Rw R U' R D Fw Rw' B' Fw' L2 Rw' R'	
4.	Fw F2 D Uw' U' B2 F Rw Uw B Rw R2 Uw2 Fw2 L Rw' D Uw2 B F2 Rw U' F U' L2 R B' Uw F' Rw D2 L2 Rw B' F D' Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2	
5.	B' L' F L' Fw' L B U2 Fw U' Fw' F' U B' F' L U' B Uw' U2 L Uw R2 B2 F U' Fw D' R Fw F' L R2 B2 F Rw' R2 Uw U L2	
6.	D Uw L2 U' B Fw F L2 R' D Rw2 D' U' Fw' Uw U B Uw' U R Uw' Rw B Fw' L' Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 B' D' Uw' R B2 L Rw R B Rw2 U	
7.	Rw2 F' D2 Rw B' Rw D Uw2 U2 Fw2 D Fw2 U R2 B' Fw D2 U' R' D' Fw L2 B D' F' L B L' D U2 B U F2 L' Rw U' Rw' B Rw' F2	
8.	D' U' Rw Fw2 R2 D U F U L2 Fw Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 B' F' U B Fw F D2 B2 Fw' Uw F L2 D' B' Fw2 L R2 U2 Rw' Fw2 L R' B2 Rw2 R2
9.	L' F' U Fw' L R D Fw2 Rw F2 D2 Fw' R' Uw2 B' Uw' L D2 L B Fw L Uw U' Fw D R2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw F R F' D L' R D B'	
10.	L' Uw2 L Rw U2 Fw' F L' Uw B D L2 Rw2 R F Rw2 R' U Rw R Uw2 Rw' B' F Uw' R D2 L' R2 D R2 B' R' F' D Uw U L Uw U'	
11.	R Fw2 F Uw U F L B2 Rw2 B' Uw' B' L R' Fw' U' B Fw' F' L D2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw' L' Rw2 R' D U2 L Uw' U2 Fw L2 Rw Uw F R F'	
12.	B' Rw B R2 B' F Rw Fw Rw2 D2 L Rw' D2 L' Uw2 Fw2 R B F' Uw F' D' Uw' L2 Rw Fw2 Rw B2 L2 D Uw' U Rw2 R Uw L2 U B' F2 R'

*5x5x5​*1.	L Rw' B2 D2 U2 Bw' Uw2 B D U Fw' R' Uw2 B' L2 Lw2 D Dw U2 Lw R D2 U2 Fw F' Lw' Fw' Rw' U2 L' Lw2 Fw D2 Uw' Rw' F' D2 Uw' U Lw' Uw Lw' Dw' U2 B' U2 R D2 Uw U' Fw2 D2 Fw' L' R Dw' Fw F2 Rw' Bw
2.	L Bw2 D2 B Dw L Lw' Fw U2 Lw D' Uw Lw' U2 B F L Bw' Uw2 B2 Uw' B2 R Bw Fw F Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' R2 F2 D' Rw' Uw F L' Rw Bw Fw Uw' L' Dw2 Lw' B Rw2 R' D' Uw F Uw Rw' B2 Dw' U' Fw2 Uw Bw' L' D2	Created with RaphaÃ«l 2.0.0
3.	Bw2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 F D2 R' U2 Fw D Fw' D' Lw' Bw' D Dw U2 L' Lw' U2 F' R2 F L Uw' B' Dw' B' Bw Fw L2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw L D B' Bw2 F Lw2 Dw Rw' Dw' Fw' D Dw U F L Lw' Dw F Dw2 Rw Bw L2 Rw2 R' Dw'	
4.	D' Lw F' Lw' B' L' Bw' Rw F' U2 Bw' L' U2 B2 Bw2 Rw U2 Fw L2 Dw2 Rw' U Rw2 D' B' F R2 Fw Rw D L Fw2 L Uw' Rw Dw' B2 D' Dw2 L R Bw Lw2 Dw' U' B' L' R D' Fw2 D Uw' R2 U B2 Lw' R' B2 L B'	
5.	U R Dw F R' D2 U2 Rw' D Bw2 U' Bw2 U F Dw2 Fw D' U' Fw' D' B' Bw2 U B2 Fw' Dw U' B Fw2 Lw F2 Dw Uw U Lw R Uw F' R2 Fw2 D' Rw' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 U B2 D2 Fw2 Rw B' Bw' Fw' D F D' Uw' L' Rw' U2

*6x6x6​*1.	3F 2F2 R' 2D2 2B2 R 3U 2R' 2B 2U B' L' 2R 3F' 2D' 2R2 3U2 B2 L' 2L2 2R2 R2 U2 2R 2B' 3R' 2R2 D2 F' 2L 3R' F 3R' 3U 3F2 R2 B' F2 2U U' 3F' R' 2B2 R 2D2 2B2 R2 U2 2L' R' 3U' U2 2R' U' 2L 3U B 3U 2F2 D 2U2 U2 3R2 2F F2 2R2 D2 2D 3U 3R2	
2.	2D L2 2L2 2R2 2F2 L2 3R' 2F2 L U' 2B2 3F' 2F 2L' 3U' U2 L D2 3R2 2F' U2 3F D2 L2 2R2 R2 2F2 2D' 2L' 2R' 3U R 3U' 2U' R' U F' 2L 2F 2U' 2B U' R2 2D B' 2R' 2D2 2F D 2L2 3R2 3F2 L2 2R2 R 3F2 2U2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 D 2D' L 3R' U 2R2 3F 2R 3U2	
3.	2R 2B' 2D2 F2 U' 2L' R2 F 2U' U2 2F' 2U' F' 2D' 2F2 2U 3F2 F' 2R2 2F F' 2R2 U' 3F2 2D' 3U2 2L R2 U2 R B' 2B 3F' 2F 2R 3U' R 3F2 R2 U 2F' 2L' 2B U 2R' D' R' 2U2 2F 3R' 2D2 2B' 2L 3R2 2U' U' 2B 2L' 3R' 2F' 3U' 2R D' 2L' D 2D2 3R' R2 B2 2B
4.	R 2B' 2U2 L 2D2 L2 3R R' 2B' 3U2 2L2 3R2 2F' D' 3U2 L2 2L' 2F F2 2L' 2F2 2R F2 3R2 D 3F2 2D L2 B F' 2D U2 B' 2B 2R' U2 2L2 2D 3U 2B' F2 3R 2B 3U' L2 2L2 2D2 U 2R' B 2B F 2U L2 2F U' B' F D' 3U2 2R' B 2D 2U2 2R2 2B' 3F' 3U L2 3F2	
5.	B2 2B' D' 3F2 D L' 3R' D' 2B2 2L2 3R' 3U B F2 2L2 D 2B' D' F 2R2 B2 2B2 U' 2R2 2F' F2 2D' F 3R 3U 2U2 U' 2F2 F2 3R2 2B 2D' 3U' 2R B2 2F 3R2 3U2 2L2 2U' U2 3R 3U 3F F 3R 3U' L D' 2L 2D B2 2F U' 2F2 3U2 L' 2R 2B2 F2 3R 3U2 2F2 2D2 R2

*7x7x7​*1.	2L' 2B' 3B' U2 3L' R D 2U F' R B 2D2 2R 3D2 2R2 3U' 3F U2 3R' 3D2 3U U L' B' 3D2 B' 2B 3F 3L' 2B2 3B R' 3F' 3D2 2R' 3D' 2B2 L F 2L F 3D B 2D 2L' U 3F' 2D 3D 3U B 2B 3B 3F' F R' 3F2 3D2 B 2B 2F 2L2 D' 3U2 2B2 2L2 2B2 L 2R' 3B' D' 2U2 2B 3F2 D2 2D' 3D 2U' 2B 3L' 2R' R' 3B' U2 2R' D2 3B' F 2D' 2F 2D' L 3L2 R2 3B' 3L B2 U' 2L' 3R2	
2.	3L' F' 2U' 2L 3R2 3F 2U2 2L 3F' 2U' 3F' F' 2L' R2 2B' 3R' F' 3D2 3B' 3U F 2L' 3B 3F2 2L 3L' 3U' 2B2 2D2 2U2 B2 2D' B 2B2 3B 2D 3U' B2 2B' 2L' 3B2 L 2L' 3F2 2R2 2U' R' F' U 3F2 2D 2U' 2L 2B2 3B' 3R 3F L' 2R' 2U2 3B2 U 3B2 3F D 2D' 2U 2L' 2D' L' 2L' U 2R2 D 2U 3B' 3L2 3R' R' D L2 3B2 3U 2L2 F U' 2B' 3B 2U2 2L 3L2 3U 3R F' 3D 2F2 2L2 3L' 3D 2U'	
3.	2F2 F2 D' 3B2 2F L2 U' 3R' 2B L' 2L2 R 2B2 R B' 2L2 R 2U' B2 3F' L2 3R U' 2F 3L2 3B2 2U 2B' F' 2L2 R 2D2 U' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2F2 L2 3D' 2L2 3U 2U 3L 3F 2F 2D 3R' B 3U' 3F D2 2D2 2U2 2L 2R' 3F2 3U 3R 2F 3U2 U 2L' F 3L 3U2 B' 2B 3U 2F U2 3L D 2D' 2U2 2F' L' 3U2 3B' 2F' F2 L' U' 3F 2D2 U' B 3F2 2D2 2U' L 2L2 3R2 2R2 R F' 2U' F' R2 U' L2	
4.	3R 3U' 3F2 2L2 2U 3B2 D 3L' 3R R' B2 F' L' 3F' 2U' 3L 3R 3B2 3R2 2R2 B' 3D 3U L2 D2 U2 2F' D2 2U2 2R' U 2F' F 3L' D R' U' 2L2 3R 2U U2 L 2U2 2L2 B' 2F U' 3R' D 2U 2R F2 2L' U2 R 2F' R F2 2R2 2D 3R' 3B2 2R2 2F2 2L2 3L D 3D' R' 2U 2L' 3L2 2R 3B' R 2B 2D' 3R 3D' 2F2 3U' 3L' 3R R' 2B' U2 B 3B D F2 3L 2U2 U' L2 2D' 2U2 B2 2L' 2R R	
5.	2D' 3D' 2B' 3U L' 3L 3R2 2D 3D2 3F 3U2 2R D2 3D' 2L2 2F 3D L2 2R' 2D B' F' 2U2 B2 2B2 D2 3D2 F2 D' 3B2 3D2 3F2 2D' B L2 R' 3B 3F' 2L2 D' 2F F 2R2 2B2 2F' F 2U2 B R2 2F 3L' 2R' R' U B 3U' 3L' B2 3U2 3F 3D' B2 D 2R2 F L2 2R 2D 2B 3B2 3D 2B F 3D2 2B' 3L 2R' R' B' 3B' 2F2 3L2 R' B2 D 2D2 U' 2L' R' 3B2 3R' U 2F 2R2 3U F2 3R2 2R' D' 3D'

*8x8x8​*1. L2 4f2 f2 4r2 4u 3l b 4f2 D' 3b b 3r R' f2 u 4f2 3b L' u2 F2 B2 4f R' 4u 4r2 3l 3b f D2 d R2 4u2 4r' L' 4f' b' l' L2 R r2 3d' 4u2 d l2 4f' D' 4f' u2 3l2 u 3r' 4u l2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D 3b' B' D' l2 F' 4u 3r2 R F2 L2 3f r' d' 4u' L2 f 3d B' 3l' 4r' r' 3r' b' 3f2 l2 B L f' l F2 d2 4r2 D l' 3d' L2 3l 3d' R l U r' 3b 3f2 U2 4r 3l' 3f' F2 3d2 3l 3b2 d B' d' 4u2 L u B D f' D'
2. 3b2 U D2 3u2 b2 B 3b' d' L 3f2 3l2 3u2 f2 B 3r' b2 r2 3l2 3u l 4u' r2 B 4f2 4u' 3l F2 3l' 3r' R B2 u2 d' l F d' l2 b2 3l F' 3r U' 3f U 4r 3r D b2 r 3l l' 4r2 L' b2 3r r 4u2 4f' u2 4r' f d' 3b 4f 3d2 3b2 F 3l f' u 3u2 3b2 l2 F2 b2 3l' l2 F' d2 3f2 R2 u' 4u' R' 3u2 3f f R 3u 4u B' r' 3b 4r2 3u2 3d2 4f2 F2 4u' 3b' L2 3r2 u' 4u' 4f2 3u 3r2 R2 D' 3d F2 f' L D2 4u2 U' 4f' D' f 3d2
3. 3u2 4f l2 B' 3l' 3u' 3d 4u2 r2 3d2 R2 3f2 3d' 3l' 4r' 3b2 4u' 3d' u l2 3b' d' 3d 4u 3u' B2 3d R' 4r 3f2 D 3u2 3d L2 R2 4r r' d' B2 R' r' B' b 4f' 3f2 L2 3u2 D' b' l2 3d 3b 3d' 3l f 4f L' b' U' D b L' 4u2 B 3d' d2 3u r 3r F' 3b 3f' f 3l2 d' l' r' 4f' d' r' 4f' 3b' 4r' 3l F' 4r' d' 3u' f 3r2 r 3f2 4f' U2 L 3r2 3l2 D 3d2 4u f D 4u2 L2 D R2 D2 4f' 3u 3d' 3b2 4u2 U 3u2 L2 u' r' 3r' 3u D2

*9x9x9​*1. 3d2 4f' 4l l' 3r B2 4d2 B' F' l2 3u' B2 3u2 4u' 3l2 4l2 3f 4l 3l' b2 3u2 3l2 3d' B F' 4b' 3f' 3u F2 b' U 4b2 4l l 3f2 l' 4u 4r b2 f2 4d' 3u2 4l 4u r 3l2 f2 u' 4u' b' 3u2 B F2 r' 3u' r2 4f 4l' F r' L' 3u 3f r 3l2 B' 4l' 3l2 3b L' B' u2 R2 3r2 U2 B 3b2 U 4u2 B' U2 3d2 3r' 3f' 4b2 d 3d D2 3u 3l' 4d' b' 3f' L2 R r' 3d 3u F2 b 4f 3u' d 3f r u2 4u2 l2 4r' 3r2 d' 4f F2 3f2 4b2 R' l2 4l2 f2 u2
2. B' 4d2 4f' 3l' 3b' R' 3f f l 4d2 b2 3l l2 b2 4b 3d' 4d 4u U' 3l' 4l2 4r' u2 3r L' 4d2 4u' l2 L2 4d U' f 3f2 3u2 U' 3d 3r 3u2 l' 3f2 4f2 3b L2 3r' F2 L 3f2 B2 3b' L l2 4f' 4l2 D2 4r2 D2 F 3f R 3f2 B2 u 3u' 4u l2 3f2 L 4f' D2 4u b R2 3b' R' 3f2 D 3r2 l2 3d' 4d2 B2 D' 3l B' 3u' 4r' b' L' 4b 3d 4f' D2 l' r2 f2 B' 4l' 3b2 L 4f' r 4r2 f' 3f r2 4f2 u' b 4d' 4r2 F 4r' 3b b l' b2 R 3f L2 U'
3. U2 4u 4r2 r' u2 F' b u' 3d' 4f' 4l' 4d l2 4f 4b2 U' 3l B' f' u2 d 4d 3b2 d2 b u' 3r2 3d' F' l f 3d2 3r2 4b U' F' 4l' 4u R' 4f D 4f D b2 L' 4b2 f2 3b 4f 4l' B' L' F u2 R2 4b R D' 4l 3r' f2 3u2 f' L 3f' 4f' 3r' 4f' u2 3u2 4l 3r' 4b2 l b2 4u' 3b2 f2 D2 r 4b l2 4u' L2 U F B2 3d' 4d' B' 4f' 3d d' F2 u2 4r' U' l' 4b 4d2 3b' d2 3d f' F 4b 4u B r 3r 3b2 3l r2 4u2 3b2 B 4b' 4l' R2 l

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 35

6x6: *5:26.40*

5:46.55, (5:46.88), 5:17.75, (5:10.88), 5:14.90


----------



## KCuber (Jun 28, 2013)

6x6 :
2:29.53,
2:14.43,
2:34.09,
2:30.50,
2:13.99=
2:24.82

4x4
(31.92),
36.04,
35.80,
(39.64),
36.62,
36.74,
37.74,
39.36,
34.80,
32.82,
36.58,
37.46=
36.40


----------



## mycube (Jun 30, 2013)

4x4x4: 49.10 49.99 50.71 (51.96) 50.25 50.73 48.98 49.51 49.18 49.93 (46.23) 47.68 = 49.61
5x5x5: (95.20) 93.74 (93.71) 95.14 94.92 = 1:34.60
6x6x6: 183.13 180.79 (185.25) 184.91 (177.85) = 3:02.94
7x7x7: 259.98 (265.23) (253.97) 265.22 263.59 = 4:22.93


----------



## mycube (Jul 1, 2013)

*Results for Round 35*​
*4x4x4​*1. 36.40 KCuber
2. 49.61 mycube

*5x5x5​*1. 1:34.60 mycube

*6x6x6​*1. 2:24.82 KCuber
2. 3:02.94 mycube
3. 5.26.40 Mikel

*7x7x7​*1. 4:22.93 mycube

*8x8x8​*

*9x9x9​*

*Round 36*​
*4x4x4​*1.	D' Uw' U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw L2 Rw R U Fw D R2 D U B' F' Uw Rw Uw2 U L' F2 Rw2 Uw Fw' U2 F D' Rw2 D2 U' L' F D2 Uw2 U'	
2.	Rw2 B' L2 F2 Rw' Fw' D Uw' U B2 Fw2 F L2 Rw Fw L' Fw R Uw R' D Uw U Rw U2 L2 D Uw2 U B' L' Rw' R F D2 Fw Rw' B' Fw R'	
3.	Uw' U' F' D' U Rw' B2 Fw' Uw' U' B2 Fw U' L' R2 B' Fw2 U2 L2 B Uw2 U' B' Rw2 D L2 U' R B F Rw' R B' F' L2 F2 Uw2 U' Fw' Uw'	
4.	U B2 U' B F' Uw L' U2 B2 D2 Uw Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw U2 R' Fw Rw' F L' Fw2 R' B' Uw2 U' L D Rw2 B' Fw' Uw Fw F L' D2 Uw2 L2 R2 D'	
5.	D' Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U' Fw2 D' L R2 U' Rw' F U2 R B F' D2 R' U Rw' R' Uw B Rw2 R Fw2 L F' L2 Rw2 B Fw' L2 B' R' U' Rw' R Fw2	
6.	L' Uw Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 L2 U2 F L U' Fw D' Uw2 U2 B' F Uw' L Uw L2 Rw Fw2 Rw R2 D L Rw2 R D' Uw B Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 F	
7.	D' F L' R F2 D' L2 Uw2 Fw' F Rw' B' D U' L' Rw' R2 D R2 B' Rw B2 U2 B' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' U B2 F2 Uw2 U2 L' D Uw' U2 F' R U2	
8.	R2 B Uw' L2 Uw2 F2 L' Fw' Rw' Fw F2 L2 Fw' R F' U2 Fw2 Rw' U' B2 Uw F' L Uw' Fw2 R D2 F Rw' Uw F' L' Rw Uw' Fw2 D B' R' Fw L2	
9.	U' Fw2 F2 Uw Fw2 D L2 R2 B Rw2 Fw2 F' U' Rw F U2 Rw D2 Fw2 Uw R F D2 U F' L' R D' L B F' L' R' D U' L' D2 L F' Uw	
10.	B2 U2 L2 U' B Fw' F Rw D F2 Rw B2 F' Uw U Fw2 U2 R D' L F2 Rw R2 Uw' U B2 F L2 Fw U' R' Fw F Rw' U2 R2 U' B F' L'	
11.	L2 F D2 U2 L' B Fw U' B Rw' R' Fw U Fw' F D' L2 Rw R B2 Fw F2 D' B' Fw2 L Rw' F' D2 Fw F2 Uw2 U2 B' R D2 Uw U B Fw2	
12.	Uw Fw F2 L U' B2 Uw B Fw F U2 L Rw2 D2 U L2 Rw B F' U2 Fw' F' U' L Rw' Uw2 L' D Uw' Fw' D2 Uw' F2 R2 Uw L2 R' B2 Fw Rw2

*5x5x5​*1.	L' Lw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw B' Bw Rw' D' Uw' B2 Lw R' Dw U Lw Bw2 F2 L R2 Bw' Dw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' F' U Lw Rw F' D Uw2 U2 B Fw F2 Lw' R2 B' U' B Rw2 U2 B Dw L D2 B2 Uw2 L Rw' Bw U' R2	
2.	D' Dw B2 Bw' Uw2 Lw' D Bw2 L F2 Rw F2 Lw Rw2 Bw Uw' U F2 L2 Dw2 U B Uw Lw' B2 Bw Fw F D2 U F' Dw Bw D Dw U R2 Dw2 Lw' B2 Fw' Dw' Uw L2 B Lw Uw' U2 L Dw' U2 F2 Uw Rw' Uw' Lw2 Rw Dw' L' Fw	
3.	Bw' Fw' Dw2 L Rw' Fw' D' Bw2 F2 Rw' F' Lw R' Uw Fw2 R2 B Lw2 B2 Bw L2 U' L2 F L' Bw2 Rw2 B Bw Fw2 Lw' U R Fw Uw2 Bw' Rw' R U' Rw U R2 B' Bw' D' Bw' Lw2 Bw Fw2 U2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 R' Bw' Fw F2 D' Uw2 U	
4.	Bw2 D' U L Rw' D' Dw' F' L Lw B Lw D' Dw2 F2 Lw Uw' Fw Dw2 R' Uw Rw2 Fw2 F' Dw R2 F2 Lw B2 F' L' B Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 B Fw D' Uw' B Bw' D Uw' U2 L D2 B Fw' U' L Bw' Rw Dw2 Uw B2 R2 Uw2 B2 R' U	
5.	Dw R' B' F' Lw' Dw2 R2 Dw2 Fw L' Rw' R Uw2 L' Rw' R2 D2 B Uw L2 D Lw2 Fw L Lw Rw2 D2 Uw2 R2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw L Lw2 Rw' R' Uw L' R' D' Lw2 U R Fw F' Dw' R U2 Lw2 Rw' Fw D2 Uw' Rw' U2 Lw D' Uw L2

*6x6x6​*1.	3R2 3F' 2F2 3R' 3F' 2D' 2F2 U B2 2B2 2R' D2 3R' 2B L 2L2 B2 2D' U L' 3F2 D2 2F' 3R2 B2 D' 2D2 3F' 2U' R2 2F F 3U 2F' 2D2 2U L' 2B2 2F' 3R 2D 2L' 3U' L' B2 2B' 2F F2 3R 3F' R2 3F2 3R' 2F2 U2 L 2B2 2F2 F U' F2 3U2 2U2 B' 2R2 2U' 3F2 3R2 2B2 2F	
2.	2F' 2R 3U2 2U 2L' 2F' U2 2F D 2D2 3U2 2U' L' R D' 3R U 3F' 2F2 D2 3F' 2F2 L' D2 3U 3F F 2R' 2D U 3R' B2 F' 3U' 2U B' 3F2 L2 U2 2F 3U2 B' 2B 2F' F' 3U' 3F' D2 2D 2L2 R2 2F' R 2F U2 B' 2F2 D' 2D U2 3F2 F' 3R 2R2 2B 2U2 L' R' 3U L2	
3.	2B2 3U2 2B' 2F' F' 2L2 2R U2 B2 2L' 2D 2R2 R' 2F D F 2L' 2B2 2R' R2 3U2 F' 3U 2R' 2B2 3F 2D2 U' 3F' U' L 2F F2 3U' 3F2 2D 3U2 2U2 3R' 2F2 U2 B2 F2 L' 2R R' B2 2D' 2U2 2L2 D 2U U' F2 D2 2F D 2R' 2F 2L2 3R' U B F2 U 2F 2L2 D 2D2 U	
4.	D' L' 3U F 2L2 3F 2F' 2L' F D' 2L D 2U' 2R2 B' 2B 3F L' 3R2 3U' U2 2R' 2D' 3F L' D 2U2 2B2 3F2 F' R2 U2 2L' 3F2 2L R 3U 3R2 2D2 2B R2 U2 L' 3R2 2D2 3U 2U2 2L 3R U L2 2L U' B' D' L U2 B' 2F' 2U 2F 2R R B' U' 2L' 3R 2B 3R 2B2	
5.	2L 2B' 3R2 R B2 U 2F2 3R' 3U 2F2 3U2 2L 3R' 2B2 2R' R' D' 3U' 2U U 3R B2 3F' 2F' F2 2D F 3R' 2B' 3F 3U' 2L 3U' U 2B' 2L' B U 2F F' 3U2 2U2 3R' R 2D 3R' 3U 2U2 U' 2F2 R' B' U L2 2L' 2U 2L' 2D2 2U R' 3F R2 3U' 3R' 2R 2B' 2R2 R2 2U2 L

*7x7x7​*1.	3U2 L2 3R2 R F2 3U' 2R2 3U 2U' B2 D' 3F' 2F2 3R' R2 F2 3D2 B2 3L' 2D2 B' 3R 2R' F' 3U2 2U' U F 3U 3L' 3U2 2B2 R2 3D' 3B D2 3D2 3L 3R R' 3B L' 2D' 3U' R F2 D 3D' 2R2 F2 R 2F' 3L R 3B 2L' 3F2 2U' 2L 3R2 2B R2 3B' 2F' D 2D 2L' D' 2B2 3U2 3B2 3F2 3L' 2B 3D 2U' 2L2 2B 3B2 F' U2 2B2 3F2 D 3F' 3L2 R' 2B2 2L2 3L' B' F 3L' 3B' 2F F' 3R D 3D2 3F	
2.	3B2 L2 2B2 2F' 2D2 3F 2U2 3F L2 3D2 2R' 2B' 2R' 2D' U 3F' R2 3D2 3U2 2L 2R B2 2R2 2B' 3L F' 3U' 2B' 3D' 3L2 R' 3D2 2R' 3D' 2F2 2D2 L 2L2 2B 3R' 3B' 3L2 2B U 2R R F2 L' 2L' D' 2D' B' L 3L' 2B 3B' 2F 2U2 2R2 3F2 2L2 U' 2L 3D2 B D' 2D2 3D 3R' 3U' F' L' 3R 2R' R' 3B' 3U 2R 3D2 B2 2L2 2R B F2 R' 2B 3B F2 U2 2B2 2L 2B2 3L 2R2 3F L' 2U' 3F F2 2L	
3.	2D' 3D' 2U' 3R R2 2B 2L' 2R U 3L 3B2 L U2 2F' F2 3L' 2F2 R' D' 3D 2B2 3F 3D 2F D 3D' U 2R2 D' 2D' 2U' U 2R2 3B' 2D F2 2L B 2B 3F' F' 2L2 2D2 2R2 R2 D' 3R2 F' D' 3D' 3F' 3L 2R 3B' 2R2 D2 3F' 3R' 3D2 3U U 2B' L 3L' 3U2 2B' L2 2L 3L' 2D' 3D 2U2 2L2 B' 2D2 2U' B 2B2 2U' 2B' 2D2 2R 3F L 3B' 2L' 3R2 3D U 2L' 3L D' U' B2 2U2 L2 3R' R2 D' B	
4.	D 2D' 3D' 2B2 L 3F2 2F F 3D2 3L 2U' F' 2L D 3D' 2U2 2F2 F' 3U' 3F2 2F F' 2D' 3D 2R' F2 2L' B 3F' 3L2 2F2 3U 3R2 D2 2B L' 3L2 R' D2 2D2 3F2 3R' 3D U 3B2 F' 2U' 3L 3D2 3R2 3U 2F' 3D' 3B2 2R2 3B' L' 3L2 3R 2F2 3R 2R2 F' L 3L' R2 3U' 2U2 3F2 2L2 2R' D2 3R 3F' L2 2L R 2D R2 2U2 3L 2R' R2 3B U2 B 2B' 3F2 R2 2D' 3U' U R2 2U 2R' B2 3F R2 B' 2F'	
5.	2R' 2F 2L B' 2D 3F' 3U R2 2D2 2U' 2F2 2D2 3D L 2B 3B' 2F' R2 D' 3D B' L' F D2 3D' 3U2 2U 3R' 3B2 3F' D' U 3B' L' D' F2 2R' U2 3F2 2L2 3R2 2R' 3D2 F2 3R' 2U2 2L 3D 3U' 3L2 2U B 2R2 2F' L' 3R' 2U2 R' 3D' U' 2L 3R' 2B D 3U 2U' 2F' 3L' 3B2 2F 2L' R' 3D' 3L2 D' 3U F2 2D 2B' U 3B2 3L 2D' L' 3L 2D2 2U' 2L 3R' R' D' L 3L F' 2U2 3B' F 2L B' 3B2

*8x8x8​*1. r' f 4r l 4u2 3d' R2 B 3d' B U D2 4r' 3l' d' u' 3b2 4u' d U b' R2 4r2 F2 d2 3r' 3b R' U' D' b2 d2 l' 3r' 3f' l' 4r 3d' R D' 4u B 4f 3f2 b L' D2 L 4u u b2 B' u U 4f2 3f' b U' f' D2 R2 3r2 4r2 3b' u2 3d 3f b' 3b' f' L' 3d r 4f d 4r2 R D' 3b2 3f2 L' u2 4f' 4u 4f2 d' 3f' L 3l d2 3l2 3b' R' u2 3f' u B2 d b2 3l' r' U B2 3l L b 3u 4f 3u2 f' 4f2 l B2 3f' 4u l' d' F' R2 3d'
2. D 3r' D u' b' 3b2 u' 4f 3b2 U' 3b2 4r' 3f2 U2 3d2 f L2 d' u2 F' f2 3f' u R B' D2 U f 4r' 4u2 u2 D B F 3r' F' B2 3d l b 4f' 3b r' 3b D' 4u' b' 4u' 3d B2 4f2 3l' 3f' 3r' 3d 4f' b' f' L2 U' 3b' 3f R2 3u2 D2 4r 4f' f' 3r' l2 D' L' 3f' 3u 3d 4r' 3d2 3u D' l 3d F 3b D' 3l' B2 3f2 D' f2 u' B2 4r' 3u' 4f L' d2 U r u r' R2 U2 B' u' 4f b' 3b' U' 3u2 u 4f' 4r' b 4f' 3f' 4r D2 d2 4r' R2 
3. b 4u2 4f' l' 3r2 4f' r2 R' l2 3b' F' 3u r' U' b2 U' 4f' 4u' l r' B 4f' 3b l' 3r' B2 3f 3d l 3r2 3l' 3d' b' l2 f L2 4f 3l' B2 l L' F2 f' b2 l2 4u' B' f2 u2 F2 U' 3l U2 3d2 3l' 3d' L 3b' 3l' L l 3f2 F' 4f2 R u2 3l R 4f2 U' 3r f L2 3f2 B 3u2 r l' D l2 4u B2 3d' 3b' r' 3r 4r2 u2 R2 U r' 3u l' 3r' f' D' 4f' 3f' r' 4r' 3r b2 3r R' r' 3d' R2 3b2 L2 3u' f D2 l 4r2 R2 F u2 R' 3b b

*9x9x9​*1. d' 3r' 3l2 d F' d2 3u r' d b2 U 4b2 d r2 R2 U' 4b' 4r D2 3b' d 4l2 f' 3l2 4f2 3d' 3b' u2 F' 3l2 B' 4f R f2 F 3f' B 4b2 r 3f 4l f2 3d u 4f 4r f2 U' l 3r' b' d' 4l2 3u2 4u' D2 f2 4r' 4b2 r2 l' 4u2 3b' 4l U2 r B 3r2 r2 3b' f2 4r2 D' B R 3u2 4d2 3l2 3r' B2 r' F r2 L' 3f2 4d2 3r 4l f' 4b 4l' D' 3b U 4f 3f2 R' B 4b' 3u' l2 R' B 3b D' 3u L' u' 3b2 U2 3d' 3b' 3r2 D F' 3d2 R B' R' 3l2
2. R L2 4u' L 3u' 4d 3r2 3l' l' 4l2 U2 B2 F' 3r U' B 3f2 4u f' F2 3u' f 3d2 d 4u F' f R2 3u' 4b2 4d' L' 4d' 3r2 4r2 u2 3l' 4u2 b2 3r' r R F' 3f' 3d2 f2 3d 4f' b2 u' 4d l' D2 l2 4b2 4f' 4r2 4u L' 3d u' R 3u2 D2 3f 3l d' r2 D' 4l2 B 3b2 d2 U 4d R 3r2 3d 4f2 4b' 3r2 u2 R2 F2 b 4u' 3r' b' 4b' l B' b 4u 3d2 3r d f2 u R' L2 3b r' 3f' 4r2 4f' 3d' d2 3u b D' 4f' 3d' 3l' l 3f u' 4r' D' 4d' b
3. 3l2 4b2 B F' 3u' 4b 3u' b 3d2 3f L2 3b' 4l' 3r' B' d2 3b R B L l' 3r 3l' r' D2 F' r2 L 3b' 4b2 R2 3d2 3u2 F2 3l 3f' f 3u D' r R2 3b' F2 3f2 3u2 4d2 b2 3d' l' 3f2 U 4r 3r B' d2 3b2 4d d' B' f2 3u r2 u 4u 3u2 R 3l 4l' u 4u2 L' 3l' 4u' l D' 3d2 3l2 3r 4d2 u2 d' 3f2 4l' d U' 4r u2 l 4r' r' 4d2 R2 B2 3b2 R2 u 3r R u F' 3l2 3f2 R2 r u2 4r2 3r2 3b2 3f 4l R' F' l D' u2 4u' 4r' u2 3b' 4r'

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (Jul 1, 2013)

4x4x4: 49.97 50.52 50.82 50.64 50.41 50.80 50.82 (53.65) 51.61 50.65 50.50 (48.62) = 50.67
too many parities
5x5x5: (94.99) 96.61 (100.79) 96.38 98.19 = 1:37.06
6x6x6: (180.69) 186.55 (191.04) 184.47 181.64 = 3:04.22
no solve without pop -.-
7x7x7: 260.11 254.56 (249.54) (266.09) 260.80 = 4:18.49
8x8x8: 7:18.27 7:09.98 7:12.97 = 7:13.74


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 2, 2013)

5x5: (4:09.23), 3:38.80, 3:58.43, (3:32.29), 3:51.95 = 3:49.73
Just starting to get faster on 5x5. I hope to be sub 3 by the end of the summer. A couple of nasty lockups on the first and third solves, though.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 7, 2013)

5x5: 1:28.07, 1:29.33, 1:49.33, 1:28.01, 1:54.20 = 1:35.58


----------



## mycube (Jul 9, 2013)

*Results for Round 36*​
*4x4x4​*50.67 mycube

*5x5x5​*1:35.58 JianhanC
1:37.06 mycube
3:49.73 Spaxxy

*6x6x6​*3:04.22 mycube

*7x7x7​*4:18.79 mycube

*8x8x8​*7:13.74 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 37*​
*4x4x4​*1.	R2 D2 F2 U L' D' Fw2 F D2 Fw F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' F2 D L' D Fw Rw' D2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Uw2 L' F2 L2 D2 Uw' R2 B' R' U' F2 U2 F Rw'	
2.	D2 Uw' Rw2 B2 L' Uw U2 Rw' R U2 R2 Fw' L' Rw U2 B2 Fw' Rw' D' Uw' B' L' Fw' L R' Fw2 U B' U' L Rw' R2 U' Rw R B' Fw2 F' U Rw'	
3.	B Rw R2 D2 U' B' U2 L2 D' R U2 L R2 Uw' Rw' R Fw L2 Uw' L2 Fw U Fw' Uw2 U Fw2 L2 Fw2 R B Rw2 Uw' U F2 Uw B' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2	
4.	U' L' D' Uw R' B2 D' Rw B U L' Fw' Rw' U Fw2 D2 Rw D' L' D Uw F R Fw Rw2 Fw L2 B' Uw L B2 Uw2 B F Uw2 Rw Uw' R2 F' L2	
5.	Fw2 Rw' D U2 Rw D2 Rw' Uw2 U' L D U' L F2 Rw Fw' R B' Uw' B Fw F2 L2 D Uw2 B' U' L B' U' R' B2 Rw2 Uw' U' R2 B2 Uw' U' F2	
6.	D' Uw U2 L2 R' D' Uw B Fw Rw2 B' L2 Uw Rw2 R U2 L' B' Fw R2 Uw' B' F' R' U' L Uw' B Uw2 Rw2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 Uw U L' U2 B'	
7.	B2 Fw' F D2 Fw L Fw2 Uw F' L2 U L Uw' B' R Uw U' Fw' Rw' B U2 Rw R2 D' U F2 U2 Fw D Rw' Uw Fw2 L Rw2 R' F2 L' B2 Fw R	
8.	R Fw Rw' Uw2 L' Rw D' Uw Fw2 U' L2 B D' F Rw D Rw' Uw Fw2 D2 U Fw2 F U B U B Uw' L' R' D B Rw' R U F Uw' L Uw' B	
9.	L F' D' B' Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw2 U2 B' Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 B L2 Rw' R' D Uw2 U B U' B Fw2 Uw B' L2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 R' F2 L' F2 R B' Fw L2 Rw'	
10.	Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw' R' Uw2 U R' Fw' D' U' L2 Rw' Fw' D' Fw2 F Rw B2 Fw' Rw R U' Rw2 R U2 B' F2 Rw2 D U' Fw' F2 R2 F L' Rw2 R B' Uw'	
11.	D' L Uw' U Rw' D2 Fw D2 Uw B' L2 Uw B Fw' Uw' L' R' Uw2 U L' B' L Fw' L2 Fw' L' Fw U2 B2 Fw2 F U R2 Uw2 F Uw' U B U' Fw2	
12.	R2 U2 B' D2 U' Fw L F2 U2 L2 D2 U F Rw' R D' Rw R' B D' U2 L' Rw2 B Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 L' R D Uw' R Uw2 B Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 F'

*5x5x5​*1.	Rw Dw B' F U' R Dw2 L' R' Fw U' Bw Uw U L' Bw L2 R' Uw U Bw2 Fw' F2 Uw R2 D2 Bw2 R' Fw2 D' Rw B2 Bw Fw' D2 Bw Fw' F2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 U' Bw2 Fw2 F' R2 Dw2 Bw L Dw2 U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw2	
2.	Fw' Lw2 F Rw2 D' Lw' Bw F' Dw U B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Bw' R B Bw' R2 B2 D Dw B L' R' Dw2 B' Bw' Fw' Uw L' Uw Rw2 D' Lw2 D2 Lw Uw2 B' Rw2 R2 Dw U2 F D Lw U2 B' L' U2 Bw2 R' Uw2 Rw Dw' Uw' Lw' U' Lw B'	
3.	L' Rw2 D' R2 Uw' L D2 Dw U' Fw2 D' L' Bw Dw2 R B' L' R' D Lw2 Rw' R' Uw' B D Dw Lw Rw' B2 Rw' R F R' Dw' Bw' L U Lw2 Rw2 Fw Uw' F D L' Uw2 U' Fw Lw Dw Bw2 U Rw' Dw' Uw2 B2 U' Bw' R2 Dw2 U	
4.	B2 Fw2 L R' Dw L Rw F2 D' U2 B2 Bw' Uw L' Rw2 U2 L Rw2 Bw2 L2 Uw2 F Lw2 Bw' L Lw' Dw2 B' D' U' Lw R' B' Fw Rw2 D2 L' R2 D' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 R2 B2 L2 D Dw' Rw' Bw2 R D' Uw' L2 Rw R2 Dw' U'	
5.	U2 Bw2 U2 F' Lw' R2 Uw B F R2 U' L Uw R B2 U2 Bw' F' R' Dw' U2 Fw F' Dw2 L Lw2 D' R F' D' Bw2 Dw' B2 Lw2 Fw F2 Rw' B D2 Dw U2 F Rw' D2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 L Fw Lw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 R Uw' F' Dw' Rw' B' Rw2

*6x6x6​*1.	L2 R2 B 2U 2R2 2F2 2D' 3F' D L' R2 U L 2B' 3U2 U F2 3R 2D 2B' D 2U2 2B2 3R2 R' D' 2B L2 3F' 2F' 3U' 2L2 U' B F 2L2 F' L2 3F2 F 2L' 2R' 3F L 2D2 2U B 2U' 2L2 2R 3U2 B' U' 2B2 3R2 3F' L' 2R 3F 2L' R2 3U 3F2 2F' L 2B2 3F' 2D2 2L' U2	
2.	2F 2U B' 3U' R2 3F' D U' 2F2 L 2L' F' 2L 2B' 2L' D 3F2 2F L 2F' 2U' 2F2 L 3F 2D 2U L' 3R2 2R D' F 2D' U 3F' 3R2 2B 3R2 R2 D F' 2L' B' 2L' 3F' 2L' 3F2 F2 2R2 2B 3F 3R2 D R' 2D2 2L' D' L2 3R' R B2 2F F2 L' R U R2 D' 2D U2 B'	
3.	B D U 3R' 2D U F L 2U2 3F 2R2 R' 3U L' 3F' 2L' B2 F' 3R2 2R D 2F2 F2 2L' F D 3R 2U2 2F' 2U' 3R2 2R' 2D 2F' 2L 3U2 F' L' D 2B2 L' 3U' 3F 2D' U F' 3R2 2R2 B2 2F2 2L 3F' L U F' D 2U' U2 2L' D2 3F' D L 2L 3R2 2R2 2U2 B2 3F2 2L2	
4.	L B2 2F2 2L2 2B2 3R' 2D 3U2 2R2 R D2 2U 2R' 2F 2R 2U2 L 3R' R' 3F' 3U 3F' 2U' 3F2 2F' 3U 2L2 D R' 2B2 3U U' L' F' 2R 3F' F D 2B2 2R2 F' 2R D2 2L 2R' R 2B 3F' 2R' 2U2 3F' 3R2 D2 U2 3R' 2R' D' F' L' R2 F' 3U 2U' 2B' 2F D L2 3R' R' 3F	
5.	L2 2B' 3F' D 3R2 3F2 3U2 R D 2D2 2U' 2L' 2F2 D 3U' 2F' 2R2 2B2 2L 2D 2R 2D 2U 3R D2 2R2 2U U 3F L 3R2 3F2 2D2 F' D' B' L2 3R' F 2D B' F2 D2 3R2 3U' 2F2 3U 2R2 B2 F 3R' U' 3F' 2L' 3U' B2 2F' R2 D' F R 2U 2R2 D' 3F2 2F D2 R2 2U 2B2

*7x7x7​*1.	2L' D' 2U' L' 2R' 2B2 U' F 2D2 3B2 3F2 2L' D2 3U' L' 3L 3F 2F2 F' 2L2 3L R2 2F 2L U' R2 2F2 D 2D2 3L D' 3F' 2F 3R2 3U' 2U2 3L' 2R2 R' B 3F2 2F2 2U 2F' 3D' 3L' 2B 3B 3F' D 3D' 2U2 U' 2L2 D 3R' B R 2F 3L2 R2 D' 3D' R' 2D' R 2U2 3F' F2 3L' 3D' 2F2 R2 D 2L D2 3U2 F U' 3B D2 U' 3L2 2D2 3B2 3U' B2 3L2 R2 2D 3F U B 3F' 2R F' L 2L' 3L' 2B'	
2.	2F2 2D' R2 2B 3F' 2R F2 3R2 2F' F 3L2 2B2 3U 2B2 2L2 3F' 2F2 R 3D 2F' L' 3R2 D' F' L' 3L R 3D2 3U 3R' 3U' 3B' 2D 3D' 3U 3B 3D' U 2F 3D 3U' 2B 2F' L2 3D2 U R' 2B' 3L2 2B 2F' 3U B' 2B2 2R2 3F' 2D2 3L2 2D2 L 2R2 U2 3F U 3R' 3D2 2F' 3L2 3R U L' B2 3D2 R 3F 3R' D' 2D F2 2L2 3D2 3F2 3D2 U2 F D L 3R 2B' 3R2 B L2 B2 2B2 3L' F2 2L2 R 3B 2F2	
3.	R2 D2 U F2 3U2 2L2 3R' 3U2 2F 3R2 B2 2D 3U 3F2 U2 2R 2D' 3F2 2F2 3R2 3U2 2R 2D B R 3D 2F2 2U B' 3L' 3D L 3F D2 B2 2F 3R2 D 2B' 3U2 2R2 3B' 3U' L' 2L 2R 3D2 3U 2U' 3B2 D2 2D' 3D' 3F' L 3R 2B' 3L' 2D' 3D' U2 3F F2 2L' 2U2 U B' 2U' L' 3L B' 3F F2 R2 3B 3U2 2L 2R2 B 2R R2 2D' 3D2 3U2 3R' 2F' F D2 2D 2F 2D' 2R2 3B 2D' 3U' 2U 2B F' L R2	
4.	3D2 3U2 R' D2 3L' 2F2 3U2 3B' 3F' 2D' L' 2B2 2F' 2R U 3B' 3U 2U' 2F2 D L2 3L2 R2 2B 2R2 B2 D 2B2 L' 3L2 2R2 3B2 2L' F D' 2F L2 D2 3B 2F2 L' 2R' R' B 2L' 2R 3F2 2L' 3R 2R' 2F 2D 2B' 3F' 3U2 2U 3L 2R' U F' 2U' 2B' 3L 3R D2 B2 2F2 D' 2B2 L2 F' D' 3L 3R' B2 R2 U2 2R' B 2B2 3U' U' 2B' 2R2 B 3U2 F' L' D F' 2D2 2U 2R2 U2 3R2 D2 3U' 3R2 D' 3B2	
5.	D' 3B2 L 3D' 3R' D' 2D' 2U 3F' L' 3R2 B2 3B' 3F' 3U 2U 3B' 3R' 2B2 F2 D' 2L' 3L2 2B' 3B2 3U2 F2 L' 2R2 D 2D' 3D' 2U2 L' 3R2 F L 3L' R2 2F' 2L' 3L2 3B2 3R' B 3L' D B2 2F2 F2 L' 3L2 3R2 2B' 3B 3F2 2F2 3D2 R 3D 2B 2F' 2L 3F2 L' R2 U 3R F' U2 3F2 2U2 U 2F2 3L' 3R2 3U' 3L' 3R2 2B R' D' 2D 3R 3D' 2B' 2D2 3D 2U U2 B2 3D2 2L2 3L' 3D' U 2R2 D' 2F2 3U

*8x8x8​*1. D 3d 3b' 4r' B2 4r U l d2 u2 3b2 R' f 4u F R F' 3b2 3d2 u b 3l2 b2 U' D2 3b f2 l2 L2 3r 3d2 f2 r' u2 3l2 b' F U2 F R2 l2 B 3u b' u' U2 3u' r L2 3u 3d2 3f2 u2 r 3f 4f2 3b' 3r' l F 3f B R2 D r 3b2 4f2 U' l2 b F2 U2 B' R' 4f F2 3r' 3l' 3d' 3u2 d2 l2 4f' R' 3r' d2 L B L' 3l 4f B L' 3l2 U d' 3d' 3u2 f' u' 3r 4f b 4r 4u2 3f2 4f' l2 3f' r D' b2 l' f D F2 l2 L' 3r r'
2. 3l2 4r 3d2 R2 u2 F2 3d 3f' 4u' R f' 3d' D' 4f' 3d F2 3l2 l d 4f2 u2 D' b2 3r' 3d 4r L2 l' b' 3u b F2 4u2 3f2 u 3u' 3f2 3d2 f' l 3u' 3r 4f2 l' u R 3d' f' 3f2 4f 4r B' r' B b L' U 4f d' F2 3b' D2 4f2 D2 3d2 B2 l' F2 b2 L2 3l' R2 b l' b' r D2 B2 3f' u2 r 3r' F D R 4u' R' 3u' 4f B' D2 4f 3r2 4r2 u' D2 R 4u' 4r' l 3d2 U2 3r2 d2 U' 3u R' f L 3b' 3d' u F2 4f2 L2 r' U2 r R' 4u
3. B2 l2 3u2 F' 3f2 D' d 4u U l F2 D' 4u2 U2 f2 R2 3r' 4r' 3f2 f2 r' f2 B D 4u' l' b' F f' D' r' 4f 4u2 d2 F2 4f B' u U2 3b' b2 4r2 d2 l f 4r B2 4r' r b 4u' u2 U l' 3f' L' 4u F2 D' U R' r' L f' 3d2 3r2 D' 4f' 3f F f U' f2 U2 R2 4r' d2 D r 4u 4f' r' 3b2 D' 3l' f2 3d2 f2 R2 l2 F' U2 B2 3d2 4f2 B2 D2 3r' U' 3b 4f B2 R2 3l2 U' b' u 3b U D r 3u 3r R' b 3l L B2 3f2 4f2

*9x9x9​*1. u' f u2 4u' R 3u' 3r' u2 F2 U' b' 3u 3r' D2 4u2 R' u 3b b2 3l2 4u r 4d 3r2 b2 U' L2 D 4f 3b2 4b' 3l2 R 4r2 3u' 4r 3b' 4l' b' B D 4l' d r2 F b2 3f2 3b' r2 3f' 4d2 R2 4l' l2 3u U' 3f2 B' 4u' b' 4d2 B U' 4b u2 d2 r' U R2 b 3d' B' R' D' 4f' 4r 4d' 3r f2 4b2 4u2 u2 4d' 3f2 F2 U 4l' B F2 4d L' 3d 3l 3r' d' 3b 3r' 3d2 d' D2 4r' u' 3l' 4b 4d 4u 3d 3b' R 4r 3f 4d2 4l' 4b' F2 4l L f l2 D2
2. 3f' R 3b' 4u r 3l 3u2 B2 3d' R' 4b 3l b 3f2 F' 4f 4r2 4l2 L2 b r' 4d' 4r2 f' F' 3d' f U2 D 4d2 3f b2 F' d f l2 4d' F f' L 4u' 3d2 3f2 d2 r2 3u2 3l' 4f' b f 3u' L 4u2 U2 F 4f2 3l' 4d' D2 L b l 3d' d2 F' d 4f L' 4f' f 3d2 3b' 3f 4l2 F d2 f' u' l' 3b' F' 3f2 4l f' U2 L2 4u' u 3l2 4u r' R' 4d 3u2 F' 4d' u' 4l2 L2 r' u' d' 3r' 4d F' 3d U2 4b 3u f2 3f R' 3f D' 3d' 3u2 F2 3f R2 d
3. 3l' U' 3r' 3u u 4d2 3d' 4u D2 3r2 3u' 3d 4b2 3r' 3l2 L' 4l 4f 3l2 b' 4f 3u 4u2 4b2 3d' F' u2 3u2 F2 f r' B2 D' B D' F2 4u' f2 u f 3l 4l2 F2 4d2 4f' L2 3b' 4b' R2 f 3b 4b2 l D2 4f2 4b' 3d' B 3d' F' r2 3r2 4f' 3f2 4r' U2 3l' 3f2 3b2 4l' d' 3u' r 4b2 F' l2 3r2 f' 3f' 4r2 3u 3f' b' L 3l 4f 3b' b' R2 F' 4f B 3f 3b' D 3b' 4l' 3l2 3r' 4u d2 3d R2 4u' 3f2 4l' 4d' D U' R 3l 3r' 4r' r d L 3d 4u D 4f'

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (Jul 9, 2013)

4x4x4: 49.20 44.91 47.77 49.88 49.83 51.53 48.34 (44.46) 49.62 (51.58) 45.17 48.66 = 48.49
nice 
5x5x5: 94.52 93.77 (96.68) 93.77 (93.72) = 1:34.02
6x6x6: 184.01 (185.03) (178.41) 179.52 181.97 = 3:01.83
7x7x7: 256.59 (256.11) 261.15 (264.76) 259.98 = 4:19.24
8x8x8: 7:00.01 6:53.62 7:05.32 = 6:59.32
sub7!


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

4x4: (2:53.81), 2:47.15, 2:30.65, 2:36.65, 2:16.90, 2:27.71, 2:38.53, 2:11.65, (2:07.34), 2:27.75, 2:11.88, 2:22.27 = 2:27.11 


Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 2:07.34
worst time: 2:53.81

current avg5: 2:15.27 (σ = 6.07)
best avg5: 2:15.27 (σ = 6.07)

current avg12: 2:27.11 (σ = 11.71)
best avg12: 2:27.11 (σ = 11.71)


----------



## mycube (Jul 15, 2013)

*Results for Round 37*​
*4x4x4​*48.49 mycube
2:27.11 YddEd

*5x5x5​*1:34.02 mycube

*6x6x6​*3:01.83 mycube

*7x7x7​*4:19.24 mycube

*8x8x8​*6:59.32 mycube

*9x9x9​*

*Round 38*​
*4x4x4​*1.	Uw2 B L2 Rw D2 L2 R2 F D R2 D' L U2 L2 Rw' Fw' F' Rw' U F2 Rw D' B2 D U Rw D' Rw2 D' R2 D2 U Fw F' L2 F2 L' B' U Rw'	
2.	Uw' L U Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 U L Fw2 U Rw R2 D' B' L F L2 B F R2 U' B' F L Rw F' U2 R2 D' Uw' Fw' D2 L' Rw Fw D F Rw' R2	
3.	B' L' Fw2 Rw' U' F2 L' Rw' D2 R B Fw D2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw Fw2 F2 R F2 D' Fw' Rw Uw2 Rw D Uw U2 L' R' U' L2 Rw U L' B L D F2	
4.	F' U L' U Rw F Rw B' D2 U' Rw' Fw U Rw' Fw2 D2 U' B2 F2 U2 L Rw R U Fw Rw2 Fw' L' Uw Fw' R Fw R2 F2 Uw2 L D2 F' R2 F'	
5.	Rw2 D U L B2 R2 B2 L R2 Uw U' Rw' R' D' L Uw' B Rw F2 D' U2 B Fw L' F2 D2 Uw' B2 Fw' R Fw Rw2 B F D Fw D2 Uw U' Fw'	
6.	L' Rw2 R Fw' R' F' R2 B Uw2 R Fw2 D' Rw Fw2 R F D2 Uw B2 Rw' F2 Uw Fw2 L' Fw U2 Fw' U R2 B' F2 L Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R D Uw Fw'	
7.	Rw2 Uw R F2 Uw2 Fw' U' F' Rw' Fw Uw2 U' L2 Rw' B' Uw2 U2 Fw F L2 Uw' U2 Fw D' L2 R F' R Fw' F2 Rw' D2 Uw' U2 B' F2 Rw U2 R2 F	
8.	L' U2 Rw R' D L Fw F Uw F2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U Rw U' F' D2 B Rw' R B F2 L' D' L U L Rw' D F2 R B2 R U2 L2 Rw2 R B2 U2	
9.	L F2 U2 Fw' F' L Rw2 R' F U' B' D2 L2 U2 B U2 Rw' U' Fw D' B R' Fw' L2 R' D Rw2 B F2 Uw' U' Fw2 L B' F2 R' B' Rw Fw' F2	
10.	Uw2 Fw' D' B Fw2 D2 Rw D' Rw2 U Rw Uw U2 R' F' Rw2 Fw F2 Rw2 D Fw F D2 L2 Rw Uw2 B U Rw2 B' Uw U2 F2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 R2 D L' R	
11.	U B' Fw' F2 R2 Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw D U' L2 B' F2 D2 Rw2 D2 R D L2 F Rw' U Fw D U2 Fw' Rw B' D2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 R2 D2 Uw Fw2 F2 U F	
12.	D' Rw Fw2 L' U2 Fw D' Rw2 Fw2 D' L R2 B2 F' L2 Fw' R2 U' F L Rw R2 B D2 Fw' F' Rw' U2 B2 D U2 Rw' F' U' Rw' U2 F' Uw' F Uw'

*5x5x5​*1.	B' L2 D' L F Uw B' Uw2 Rw Bw U' L Dw' Rw' R B Fw' Uw B' F2 L2 D2 U2 Fw Dw' Uw L' Dw B' Bw2 F2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw F2 U' L2 Lw R2 U' R2 Dw2 B2 U2 Bw' Fw2 L2 R2 Bw' D' Uw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U' Rw D' Bw' Lw'	
2.	B' Dw2 Uw2 U B2 D U2 L Fw U2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 D Dw Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' D L' Rw R Bw Dw Bw D R' F2 Dw' B' Bw Dw2 U2 L' Lw' F R2 U2 R' Dw Fw Lw' R' D' Lw Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U B' U2 L Rw2 Bw' Rw Uw2 Lw F	
3.	B Dw2 B Fw D' Uw' U' F2 Uw' L Fw Rw' F Uw B' Dw' F2 Rw Dw Uw2 Bw' Dw' Uw R' Bw' Fw F' Dw' L U2 Bw Rw B Fw L2 Lw' B D' Dw' U' Bw2 Dw' L2 U Lw' Uw2 F' Uw L U' Lw Bw Rw' Uw2 Bw U R2 Fw F2 D'	
4.	L' Rw2 D L2 F' Uw2 L' B U L Bw Uw' U' R' B' Bw2 F2 Lw' R' B' Dw2 L2 D Dw' Uw R2 U2 F' Uw' U Bw2 Lw2 R' Uw B2 Fw' Lw' D2 U2 R' U L' U' L2 F D' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' L' D' Lw' Uw2 B' Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw Rw'	
5.	R2 B' D F Lw2 U L Dw2 Bw2 L' Rw Dw2 Bw' Lw2 R D2 Bw D2 L' Fw R2 Bw Dw2 R D Rw' Bw' Uw2 L' R' Bw' F' Uw2 L' B2 U L2 B F R D' Bw' Dw' Rw2 Dw' L Dw2 U F Lw R2 Fw D' F' Lw2 Fw Lw Rw Fw Dw2

*6x6x6​*1.	B 3R D' U B' 2B' 2L' 2D2 2F2 L' R2 2U L 2L2 2U2 3R R' B' 2B' R' 3U R2 2F' L 2F' 2R' D 2L2 3U R2 U 2R 3U' 2F' L2 3R' R2 2B 3F2 L2 D2 L 2B2 2U 2R' F 2D2 B' R 2U2 F2 3R' D L2 2B 2U 2R' D' U 2R 3U2 2U U' B' 3F' 2F 2D2 U' 3F 2F'	
2.	F' D2 L' U' 2F2 3R 2B' U L 2R2 2U' 3F2 2D2 3U' 2R 3U R 3U 3R2 B2 2D2 2L 3U2 3F' 3U B2 3F F' 3R' 3U 2B' 2D' 2U 3F D' 2R B2 F' 3U' 2L' 2D 2U2 R' 3U2 2R' B' 3R2 R' U' 2B' L 2L 3U' 2R 2U R2 F' 2D2 L R2 U' R' F' 3R' B 2L2 2B2 2L' 3U' U	
3.	L' R' D' 2U' 2F' R 2U B D2 2U B U' F 2D' 2B 3F' R 2U2 2B' D B 2D2 U 3R2 D U2 R 2U 3F' U 2L' R 2U 3F L 3R 3F 2R R U F' 3R2 2R2 2B 3F L B 2B2 2D' 3U' 3R R' B2 F 2U2 F L 2L2 R2 3F 3U2 2F 2D2 L' R2 F' 2D2 U' 2R' R'	
4.	L' 3R' D' R 3U B2 D' B2 3U2 2F 2D2 U 2B 3F2 2D' 2F2 3R' D' R' 3U 2L' 3U2 R D 2L2 2R' 3U' L' B R' 2F' 2D U2 2B2 3F 2F2 F 2L2 B2 2B2 3U2 2U B 3F2 2F2 D2 3U2 2L' 2D 3U' F L' 2F2 L' 2L 2D B' U' F' R 3F' L' 2L' 2R R2 2B2 2D 3U B 2F	
5.	2D 3F' F' L D2 2B' 2D B2 2R2 B2 2B2 2L2 2D' F 2U' 3F' 2D L 2U2 L 2R 2B' 2D 3U2 3R' R F' U 2B' 3F2 2U2 2F2 2U2 2R2 F 2R' 3U2 2B 3R2 D2 2D' 3U 2R2 B' 3R' R 2U2 U' L D' 2U' U2 2R2 2F U 3F 2L' 2B2 F' 3R 2R2 D2 3U2 L2 2D 2L2 2F2 F2 3R2 F

*7x7x7​*1.	2F2 3R' 3D 2R' D2 2B 2L' 3R2 B 2F 3L2 F' 2R' F D' B2 3R2 2B2 3B' 3F' 3D' 3U2 U' 3R D' 3L2 R 2F' D2 3L' 2D' 2F2 F2 3L2 2R2 R2 2U 3R B 3L2 2B2 3F2 3D F 2D2 3R2 3U 3B R U' 3L 3F' F' 3L2 3R' 3F2 L F' 3D 2B2 2F U' 2R' U2 F D' 3U' U' B' 3R 3U' 2U2 3L2 F' 2D' 3D' 2U' U' 3F' 2D 3L B 3B 3L2 3R2 R2 2F2 2L' 2D2 3D' R 2B' 3R 3B' 3F' D 3L2 B2 3B 2U2	
2.	U F' 2D2 3D' B 3L 2R2 R2 2D 2L B 3F2 U2 L 2L 3L R2 D' 3U F' U 3L2 3U 3B2 2R' B' D' U2 3F F2 R 2U 3B' F D 3D2 3U 2B L2 2L2 R2 2D 2L2 B2 F' 2L' 3R' D' 2U2 L' 2U' 2B 2L2 2F2 3R B' 2B 3B' 3F 2R2 2B2 D' B' D2 2U' R' 2U' L' 3R B 3D 3R' D' 2U 2R2 F2 R 2U2 3B' 2L 2B L D2 2R 2B 3D2 3L 2D2 L F 2D 3U2 F L2 2L' 3L2 3R R' F2 L'	
3.	U2 3B R2 2D' U' 2R D2 2D2 F2 3D2 2U' 3B 2F' F2 2U U' 3B 2R' F' 2L2 F2 D' 3U' 2L' 2B' D L' 2R 3U F' U 3L' U 2B U2 3B2 3F2 U2 2R' R2 3F2 2U2 B' 2L' 2D2 3B' 3R' B2 3D2 L F D' 3L 3U2 R' D2 3B 2F D2 3D' F 2D 3U L 2R U L2 3R F 2D2 2L' 3L 3R R D' L 2L' 2R' 3F 2D 3D2 U 3L 2D' 3D2 2F' D2 2L' 2R2 D2 2F2 2U U2 2F' D 3R D2 2D2 R' 3U'	
4.	2B2 2D' 2R 2D 3D' 2U2 U' 2L2 3R2 U 3F' R D' B' U F2 U2 2B' 3F2 2F F' 3R' 2F2 3D 3F2 3R2 3F' U 2R2 2F' 2D' 3U L 2U' L' 3U 3F2 3U' L' 3L2 3R 2R' F' D2 2B F2 2L 2F2 3D U 2B' 2R R' 3U' 2U R 3B2 D' F' 2U2 3B2 L' 3L2 D2 U2 L2 2B' 2U2 R 3B 3R2 D' 3D U' 2L' R2 2B' 3D2 U F L2 2U' 2R2 B 2B 3R 2D2 R' D2 2D 2U' U2 3F 3U2 2U' 2L2 3D' 3U2 3R 2U'	
5.	3F2 D2 2U' U 2L' D' B2 2U' 2F 2L' 3R R2 3D 3U 3B2 3F 2F2 2D2 3B' 3D 2R D 3D 3U 2U' 2B' 3R2 2B' 3L 2B2 3L D' 2R 3B2 2L' 3L R' 2B2 3R2 U2 3L 2R' 2D2 U 2L2 2U' 3B2 3L' D2 3U' R 2U' L' B' 3U2 3L' 3R2 2R' F' 3D2 2R 2B' 3L2 2U2 2B R 3D' B 3L' 3D' B2 3F2 3D' 2B2 3F2 L 2D' 2B' F' 3U' 2L D 2L' 2B' D 3F 2D' 3U 2L' 2R 2B2 3F2 3D B2 3F' 3D' U 3L' F 3L2

*8x8x8​*1. 3l 3u' d2 3f2 3b2 D2 4r u2 f 3u' r U 3r 3u' d2 3r' b' L' F2 4u' u L 3f' 4u' 4r' u' R2 D b2 4u' B' b' L' 4u2 f L' b2 3u2 r 4r D' 3b 4r L U2 3u2 4r' 4f2 F2 R2 3f2 4f' b' D 3f' u' D2 3f2 4f' R 3f2 D L2 B d F2 l 3f2 4u 3r2 3b' 3r2 3d' 3b2 D 4f 3r' l' U 3l2 4r' R2 f' d' f2 3f F 4f' u2 3l' 3u2 3b' B u' B' 3l2 L2 3f2 4f2 R' b u' L2 3f U L f' 3l' L 3u 3f 3d b2 R' F 4f L2 3f2 F2 3l2
2. r2 U' 3b2 4u d R' 3f2 r 3l R' 3b2 L b' U' d' b 3l' R' 3b2 b' l2 3r 3u2 B' 4f l2 3b L' 3f 3r 3l D2 b 3u D 3b r 3d2 F2 B U2 L l' d U' F' U 4u D u' 4r u2 l' B' 3d2 r F2 r2 L' 4r2 3r' 3u2 3r d' 3l2 3f2 F' 4u2 3r d2 3l 3b2 3r2 U' D 4u' B 3r' 3l F d' F2 D2 3r' L' l R' b' R 4f' L 3d' u2 3u l' u' F 3l' 3f2 3u' u B 4u' 4r2 l L u L2 b 3u' 4u2 U d F' 4f' 4r u 4f2 D2 3u
3. L' F' f' l2 F 4u' R' r2 3f2 d' 3r' r' f F2 R 3b' 3l' 4u' 3l2 4f' 3l 3d D2 U r2 4f2 r' d2 f2 3d f 3r' 3u u' 3r2 3b' 3l' 4u2 f 3b' 3d D' 3r' r d L2 4r2 3u2 4f D' 3d 3l' 4f' 3d 3b 3r2 D' R r' f' b' 3b 4u' 4r 3d' r' b2 4r2 b2 3b 3l 3u2 4f' F2 f' D' 4f2 3b b' F' B' D2 3u L 3l' u' b2 4r' 3f d2 l 3d2 f2 B 4r2 3d B' 3d2 U2 3r 3f' f' 3u' 3r' U2 3l l 3d b2 3d' 3b2 3l' U' 3b' 3r R 4r 3u 3f' D

*9x9x9​*1. B' d2 f' b' 4d' R' 3d d2 3b' L2 4b2 B 3u2 3b2 3r2 4b' f l2 3f2 R u2 3f' L2 l' 3l' b 3r2 d2 3l 3r f2 3l' b f r2 U' 3r' 3b2 4u' 4r2 4l2 3b2 4l u R 3l2 l' L2 4f2 d2 4d2 U2 3b' 3l d' 4f f2 3d' L 3l2 3f 4b' b2 r' 3d 4f' l2 d2 4f' b 4u2 3r2 4u R' 3l2 f' 3r2 F' 3d B l' 3r 3d' r2 f2 3l2 4b2 4r' B 3d B' U' 4b' L' 3d l r2 u' 3f' 3b' f2 b 4d' 3f' L2 b2 3l2 3u 4f 3r' 4d2 4b 3d b F' 4l 3r' l' 4b2 F2
2. 4r 3r2 4u' f2 3u' 4f b r2 3b' 4l' u' 3l b' u' 4d 3d' b' d' u 4l r' U2 4b' u 4d' 3l' D 4d' r 3u' 4d' U b' 3u2 d F2 4r' r' L' 3d' 3b 3u' 4f2 r b2 3u2 f2 d 4d' F' 4f2 U2 4l2 4u u' d 3f2 u2 D 3u f 3f' u2 4u' f2 4u' b' 3d2 u2 4u 3l' b2 L2 4r' B' d' D2 3f l2 3u' F' B2 r2 4d b' L 4l2 f 3u' b 4b 3l2 4f L 4l U2 B' 3r D 4d' 3r' 4f2 3b2 f 4b r 3l' F d' L 3u 3b' 3r u 3l2 r 4f' b 4b' 4l2
3. 4b d 4l 4r u' 4r' 4u' 3r L' 4b 4l r 3f 4u' F2 3f' l' D' 4b 3d2 4r' 4l2 4d 3f 4d' L2 3f2 4u l2 d2 b 3u2 3b2 4u' F2 4r' 3d' B' D2 4b2 U 4d2 4b R2 L f 4u 4b' 3u2 3r2 3f' u2 f 3b 3l2 D' f2 F2 B2 L' D' 4b' 4l2 4u' r' 3d2 d2 3b b 3u 4f2 3b2 4r2 3b' 4l' D' 3b' R2 U2 3l' l' F2 R' 4b' r' u 3b u2 r u2 l2 3r2 3u' R2 D 3u l' 4b' U2 3f D 4f2 f 3b R' r2 4b 4f 3u2 B' D' u 4d' F2 l' f2 3r' 4u 4r 4l'

small rounds lately..

Anyway, good luck everyone!


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 15, 2013)

1:38.86, (1:49.79), 1:33.03, 1:41.54, 1:42.20, (1:23.33), 1:40.68, 1:30.28, 1:42.41, 1:38.50, 1:33.60, 1:33.23 = 1:37.43
Aiming for sub 1:30 by the end of the summer.


----------



## mycube (Jul 17, 2013)

4x4x4: 50.14 50.92 (51.04) 48.24 50.88 49.14 (45.71) 48.25 49.06 46.26 47.49 48.17 = 48.86
5x5x5: (99.40) 95.91 93.49 (88.64) 93.27 = 1:34.22
6x6x6: 183.52 (184.01) (174.92) 179.95 180.96 = 3:01.48
7x7x7: (251.56) 260.00 252.06 (262.11) 254.99 = 4:15.68
8x8x8: 7:13.91 7:13.80 7:01.71 = 7:09.81


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 18, 2013)

4x4x4 noob here. Second time I've timed myself. Hoping to get some motivation by participating here.

*avg. 2:38:08*

2:44.11, (2:05.35), 2:21.91, 2:53.76, (3:18.67), 2:21.44, 2:45.34, 2:52.47, 2:48.17, 2:15.60, 2:17.90, 3:00.14


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 18, 2013)

I can solve a 5x5x5 in four minutes. I declare myself too sucky to participate):


----------



## mycube (Jul 24, 2013)

sorry guys i am not really motivated to go on with this race. I will make results every two weeks instead of every week with the hope to have more people joining it.

if you want to have new scrambles every week feel free to go on with the race and make the results


----------



## FaLoL (Jul 29, 2013)

*4x4x4*: 53.95, 57.88, 1:03.41, (49.41), (1:06.93), 1:01.14, 57.39, 57.98, 1:01.57, 1:02.26, 1:02.70, 56.00 = *59.43*
*5x5x5*: 1:42.45, 1:42.22, (1:45.43), 1:38.41, (1:30.10) = *1:41.03*
*6x6x6*: 3:24.58, (3:29.46), (3:12.96), 3:16.73, 3:14.94 = *3:18.75*


----------



## KCuber (Aug 24, 2013)

*Round 38 Results​*
*4x4*​1. 48.86 _mycube_​2. 59.43_ FaLoL_
3. 1:37.43 _Spaxxy_
4. 2:38.08 _immortalchaos29_

*5x5*​
1. 1:34.22 _mycube_
2. 1:41.83 _FaLoL_

*6x6​*
1. 3:01.48 _mycube_
2. 3:18.75 _FaLoL_

*7x7​*
1. 4:15.68 _mycube_

*8x8​*
1. 7:09.81_ mycube_

*Round 39 Scrambles*

*4x4*​
1. Fw U R2 U B F Rw' R2 U' R Rw B Rw' F' L B2 Fw2 F Rw' D' Fw2 Rw' Fw U' L' F' U F2 Uw' U2 R' B' Uw D2 F' Uw L2 R' Fw L 
2. Uw2 Fw Rw F' Rw D L F2 U2 R' Uw' F2 L Uw2 Rw Uw2 D2 Fw R L2 Rw' D U2 R D F' Uw' Rw' D2 F' Rw' D' B' Fw' Uw Fw' F' Rw R L2 
3. Rw B' R2 F B2 Fw2 U Rw R2 Uw2 R' B2 D' L2 F Fw2 D' U Uw2 R' Uw' B D' Uw2 U Fw Rw' L2 Uw' B F2 Uw2 B' D' B F' Rw2 B Uw' R' 
4. F2 D Fw L Uw' L D' L' F' Rw U' Fw2 F Rw B' F2 Fw2 D2 Rw' U' Uw R' F2 Uw D' F D' Uw2 Rw Fw' D2 R' F Rw U2 Uw2 D' F Rw2 B2 
5. R' F Rw' Uw B' Fw' D' Fw2 F B' D' U2 Rw B R L2 Fw2 F R2 B R' Rw' Uw B2 D2 F L2 R2 U' F Fw' U D Uw2 B Rw L2 U D B 
6. R Fw D' Uw' R U2 Rw B2 Fw L Uw' D2 L' B' U B2 R' Rw L' Fw2 L B2 R Rw2 F L2 Fw' L' B' Fw' D2 R2 B' F R2 F U2 R' U2 Uw2 
7. D' B2 Rw' Fw2 R2 B F R2 F2 Fw2 D' U' Rw2 R2 Uw R2 B' U Uw' L' F Fw' D2 Rw' L2 D Fw2 U' Uw' D2 Rw Uw L Rw R Fw2 Rw F2 Uw' Fw2 
8. R' F Rw' B2 R' Fw' L Uw2 B2 U2 L D2 R' U2 Fw2 D U L2 R D' F2 Rw2 L' F D2 U2 Uw' B2 R' Fw2 Rw' B' Uw' B' Rw' L Uw U D L 
9. F B' Fw' L2 Rw R Fw U F' L2 D2 L2 D Uw' R' Uw L' Fw L' Fw U2 Rw R F Rw2 Fw L D' U L Uw2 L' B L2 B D Rw U2 R D2 
10. R2 U' R2 F2 L' Rw' U D L2 Fw' U Uw Rw F2 D U2 R' L D' Uw' B' D U L' B R Uw' Fw' B2 Uw' L2 F2 U Rw2 Fw Rw R F2 Rw2 Uw 
11. F' Fw R2 L2 B U F' D' Uw2 Rw' L' U' F2 Rw2 F2 Fw' Uw2 B Fw U2 Rw Fw D2 F2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F' Uw2 U Fw' Uw2 Rw F B2 Uw Rw U2 Fw' Rw2 
12. D' R F' U2 B Fw2 D2 R L' U' Rw2 L' D' Uw Fw' F' R' F Uw' F2 D' B D B Fw2 F D Fw F' U' B2 Uw' B2 Fw D' F' R Uw' Fw2 F2 

*5x5*​
1. Fw U R2 U B F Rw' R2 U' R Rw B Rw' F' L B2 Fw2 F Rw' D' Fw2 Rw' Fw U' L' F' U F2 Uw' U2 R' B' Uw D2 F' Uw L2 R' Fw L 
2. Uw2 Fw Rw F' Rw D L F2 U2 R' Uw' F2 L Uw2 Rw Uw2 D2 Fw R L2 Rw' D U2 R D F' Uw' Rw' D2 F' Rw' D' B' Fw' Uw Fw' F' Rw R L2 
3. Rw B' R2 F B2 Fw2 U Rw R2 Uw2 R' B2 D' L2 F Fw2 D' U Uw2 R' Uw' B D' Uw2 U Fw Rw' L2 Uw' B F2 Uw2 B' D' B F' Rw2 B Uw' R' 
4. F2 D Fw L Uw' L D' L' F' Rw U' Fw2 F Rw B' F2 Fw2 D2 Rw' U' Uw R' F2 Uw D' F D' Uw2 Rw Fw' D2 R' F Rw U2 Uw2 D' F Rw2 B2 
5. R' F Rw' Uw B' Fw' D' Fw2 F B' D' U2 Rw B R L2 Fw2 F R2 B R' Rw' Uw B2 D2 F L2 R2 U' F Fw' U D Uw2 B Rw L2 U D B 

*6x6*​
1. L' 3U 2F F 3U2 2U 2F' F U2 3U2 F B' U' 2R' 3R2 R' B' 2F U 3U2 R' 3U' F B' 2D2 F' 2F' 3R' 3U2 D2 3R B 2F 2L2 3R 3F' L' 3F' R' D 3F' F' 3U U2 D 3F2 U 3R B2 2D' 2B2 2R' B' 3F2 2R B' F2 3R 3U 3F F' 3R2 L2 B2 D2 2U2 B' L 3R 2L 2R2 3F L2 2U2 2R' L2 2F' U' 2R 2L' 
2. U 3R' D2 2F2 U2 2U' D 2D2 3F2 L 2U B' 2L' L2 3R' B' D' 3U F' 2L' 2U' 2L 2B D' L' D 2D2 U R 2R 2B' D' 3U B2 2R' 3F 2L2 D2 3U2 3F2 3R' R 3F B' 2F' U D' 3F2 D' L' 3F2 2D 2R' R' 2D2 3U2 3F2 2U2 L' B' 2U' B' U' 2F 2R F 3R2 3U' B' 2D 3R' F' 2R' 3U2 2D U2 B' 2F L' 2D' 
3. 2U' 2F2 F D' R' U 2U2 B 3U 2R' D 2L2 L B2 3U' 2B2 3R2 2F2 U' 2R2 2F2 3R 3U' 2U 3F R2 2F F2 2U2 2D' D 3F2 2B2 U' 2U' 2L 3U' 3F2 3R' 3F2 2F 2L' D B2 R2 2U' 2D' 3R' 2B' 3R2 L2 2D2 2R' U2 2U' D2 2D' 3R' D' 3U2 U' R' 2U2 B 3U' 3F F B' 2R D' R L B U 2L 2F 3U D B2 3R' 
4. L2 2B 2L2 2D' 2R2 B R2 2D' R2 F 2U2 3F' 2B2 L2 3R 2B F' 2U' F 3F 3U D' 3F2 B2 3U' 3R2 2B U2 3R L 2F 3R' 2B' 2L B 3R 3F' D2 3R2 3U2 2R2 2D' 2F 3F' 2L' U R2 U2 2R' R2 2D' 2R' 3R U' 3R2 L 2L2 2B 2L' U2 2R' 3F' 2U 3F' 3U' F2 2U2 2R R2 U 2L2 2D2 F' U' 2R 2F' 2B2 2U' D' U 
5. 3F' 2R 2F' F2 3F 3U 2D 2F' 2L2 R 3F2 U2 B D2 L2 3F 2R 2D' B' 2D2 3U2 B2 3F' 3U F 2L' U' R 3F' 2L2 L 3R' B' U2 2B2 2U2 3U' 2B D2 L 2L 3R2 R' F' D' F' 2R 2B' D2 B R 2B 3U' U 2D' B 3U 2U 3F U 2U 3F2 B2 R' D2 B2 2D2 3F2 2F L' F' B2 3F2 2L2 3U' B' 2R 3U 2L 2B

*7x7​*
1. B2 3R' U 2F' 3B' 3R2 2B R' 3F' F' 2F D 3D2 3R' 2D U' 3D2 2L B 3D D 2R2 B 3R B2 2B' 2F 3D 2R2 F2 3D F 3U 3R 2F' 2U2 U2 3R2 2L2 2B2 2R' R D2 3R2 B' 2R 3R2 3L D2 2L 3R' B2 L2 3D2 B2 2F2 D2 2F F R 3U' 3F2 3L 3B2 D' 2B2 F' U' 3R' U 3U 3R U' F 2U' L2 U' F2 2F' 3B B' L D' L 3R' 2L' F2 R' 3D 2R 3F2 D2 L2 3U2 2D 2B' 2R' 3L2 2F' 2R2 
2. U 3F 2F' 2U' 2R2 3F' B2 3U' 2D 2F F2 3R2 U2 3D 3F 2U' 3D' 2F' B2 3L2 2R' 3B2 3R D 3R 2D 2F U 3B' D L2 2R2 3R B2 3B 2D' 3B' U F' 3F 2B' U 2L 2F 2R' 2B 2U2 3D U' B2 3B 3D 3R' 3U2 B 2F U B D B' R B' R2 F' 3F 2F 3B' B2 3D D' 2U2 3L 2F' 3D2 2L2 L 2R' 3R 2U' 3D' 3R' R B' R2 3D 3L' 2R' R 2B' 2U2 3U 3F' D' R2 3R' 3L 3D 2R2 3D' 2U2 
3. 3F' 2B D2 2R' B 3L2 U' L2 2B 3B2 2D' D 3B 3L2 L 2U2 R' 3U 2R2 2D' 2U2 U2 3R' 3L 2D' 2L' 2D2 D2 R' 2L L 2B2 D 2B U2 2B 3D D 3B R' U 2B2 2F2 2U' 3R' 2F' B R' 2D2 3F2 2L' B2 2U' D2 3F' 3R R' L2 3B' R 2B' L2 2D B 2D' U' F' 3F2 2D U' 2B2 2D2 U 3R 2B2 D' L U F' 3B2 2D' 3L' 2B 2R' 2U2 3U' 3L U 3L' 2D D 3U R' 3B U' 3B' 2R 3D R2 2R' 
4. 3L B' 2D2 2B 3B' R2 3U F 3U' 2R2 3R2 2D' 3F 2D 2R2 2F 2B2 3D2 3U 2D2 3L 2D 3U2 2F 2R2 2B 2U2 2D2 R' 3U 3F' 3B2 2D2 3L 2B' D' F2 3R' R2 2D 3D R2 3B' L 3B2 2F' 3U F2 3L' R' 2F' 2D2 2R 2D' U' 2B' L' 3U' 3F' 2R2 2L2 3D' 2F' 2B 2R 2L D' 3D 3L2 L' 2L2 2U R' 3B' 2L2 3F' R' D 2R 2B L 3F 3U2 U 2B2 3F2 2F B 2R2 2D 2F' 2B2 3D' F2 U2 B 2R F2 3L U2 
5. 3R2 L F 2F 2B2 D' 3L 3D' 3U' 3R 2U2 3B2 B2 3F' 2R' 2L' 3L2 3F 2U2 2L' 2R 2B 3U' 3F' 2F 2R' D' 2B 3F2 3B 2L' B' 2B 2F' 3D 3R 2R2 L' D2 3L D F R 2D 3L R' 3U2 B 2F2 U2 2D F2 3R' F 3B' U2 2F2 3B 2R' F2 3U' F2 3B 3L2 U' 3L' F' 2F 2R' 2B2 3B' R2 3R2 3F' 2R' 3U 2U2 3R R 2D D' 3R2 L' 3D 2F 2R' 3U 2R2 3U2 2U2 3L 2B' 2F' 2R' F 2F2 2R 2U2 3R2 2U' 

*8x8*​
1. 3d2 r2 d2 r d F2 u2 3l2 4f 3r 4u B' 4f 3l2 r 3d 4u' r f2 3b' F u 3u' b 3r' D F2 3b' b2 3l2 4u2 3l2 3u' B' f L' 3r' 3d' 3r2 f2 4r2 3l2 3r' r2 D 3u R2 3u' f2 3f b2 L2 3b2 3u b' f' F' L' 4f' 3u2 L2 3f' F' R 4r2 B l 3d' 3f' u' 4r' D 3d 4u' d l 3b' 4u2 U l 4f F' 4r2 3l2 u2 3u' r 4f2 4r' R' 4f2 u 4r' f2 u2 3l' d2 3l l 4u2 4r2 3l2 b' f' 3u' d 3f' b 3d2 L U 4r' L2 l 3f2 4f F b' u' D 
2. d' l U2 4f' 4r r2 f 3f2 B2 4f' D' 3f D' F2 3f2 U' 3l l' U' f' 3d D' l' 3u b 4f 3d 3f2 3b F 3l2 U' 3d' 3b' D' r 4r2 U2 u2 3l' F2 3l2 3b D u 3d' R2 F' d' b2 D' u2 3f' l' b2 f' 3d 4f' r' U' 3r2 l2 R2 d D U' 3l 3r 3b r R' b' B F2 3u 3r' 4r' 3f2 4u2 l U 3r2 4r2 3u2 b' 3r 3f2 d2 4f U' D' d 3u' 3f r 3r2 3f L2 l2 4f2 3b' D2 4r' l' 3b2 R' 3f f 3u2 l2 3l b' 3f2 R D R 3b' 3r2 4u2 d 
3. r l2 U2 3d' f2 R 3r2 b 3b' B2 4r' 3d2 f 3b' u2 F b' 3d' 3f2 D2 3f R l D 4u2 3r' D' F2 4u' u' L' D2 L' 3b' f 4r2 3u b d2 4u2 u f B' F l' 3f2 U' 3u' L R2 3l D 4u' L b' L' f D 3u' u F2 3l' l2 D2 3b D 3b2 4u' R U 3f2 R2 4f' U F' r 4r2 f2 D2 3f' 3u' 3r F L' 3u u2 3b' 3u2 f' 3r 3f' 4r' 3d r2 3r U2 F2 L2 4u u' L' B F2 3r' 4r2 b' R U R2 3b2 3d' L2 u2 3d 4r2 3b' 3f 4f' r' U 

Good luck guys! Let's try to get this race back on track


----------



## mycube (Aug 24, 2013)

yay I am in again  thanks for doing the race now!
4x4: 48.57 49.17 (51.73) 50.50 50.48 50.82 (47.71) 49.12 50.33 48.24 50.46 48.96 = 49.67
5x5: 93.55 (95.23) 94.26 94.75 (85.16) = 1:34.19
6x6: (168.08) 180.81 184.88 (188.82) 180.91 = 3:02.20
bad.
7x7: 252.47 (240.15) 242.47 (253.13) 252.34 = 4:09.09
not bad, but why no sub4 
8x8: 7:04.56 7:04.66 7:05.63


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 25, 2013)

5x5: 1:49.21, 1:37.65, 1:27.61, 1:27.44, 1:21.20 = 1:30.90
6x6: 3:00.02, 2:53.95, 2:52.85, 2:59.64, 3:03.52 = 2:57.87


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 26, 2013)

4x4=1:04.97, (56.82), 1:01.08, 1:00.02, 1:03.69, 1:02.86, 59.84, 1:07.65, 1:06.79, (1:09.37), 1:03.80, 59.92 = *1:03.06* 

5x5=1:55.44, 1:57.87, (1:47.91), 1:58.34, (1:59.52) = *1:57.22*

6x6=(4:40.24), 4:37.92, 4:29.93, (4:17.45), 4:28.26 = *4:32.04*


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 26, 2013)

*4x4:* 1:18.08, 1:19.04, 1:17.28, 1:15.55, 1:18.42, 1:13.09, 1:20.56, 1:07.06, 1:33.51, 1:05.51, 1:32.02, 1:25.01 = 1:18.61

Had some really nice solves in there. PB single and Ao5!

That 1:05.51 could have been my first sub 1, though, had I not screwed up the 3-2-3 edge pairing and F2L


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 26, 2013)

*4x4: 51.35 *-- 59.10[DP], 50.71[DP], 48.30[OP], 54.78[OP], 52.50[OP], (1:01.00[PP]), 50.65[NP], 47.97[DP], 48.84[OP], 48.46[NP], (44.82[NP]), 52.21[NP]


----------



## KCuber (Aug 31, 2013)

*Round 39 Results​*

*4x4*​

1. 49.67 _mycube_
2. 51.35 _TheZenith27_
3. 1:03.06 _CJF2L 1_
4. 1:18.61 _Spaxxy_

*5x5*​
1. 1:30.90 _JianhanC_
2. 1:34.19 _mycube_
3. 1:57.22 _CJF2L 1_

*6x6​*
1. 2:57.87 _JianhanC_
2. 3:02.20 _mycube_
3.4:32.04 _CJF2L 1_

*7x7​*
1. 4:09.09 _mycube_

*8x8*​
1. 7:04.xx _mycube_

*Round 40 Scrambles*​
*4x4*​


Spoiler



1. Fw2 L' Uw Rw U L B' Fw2 Rw D2 Fw' R D2 Rw2 Fw' U Uw' F' U Rw' D' R U Rw2 U2 Fw2 U F' Uw L' R Rw Fw F B' D' L2 Uw B' F 
2. D' B' Uw B Uw F Fw L2 U F' Rw' F B Fw' U B Uw U' L R2 D F Rw Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw' U Fw' U' Uw R2 Fw2 D' R2 Rw Fw L2 Uw2 B2 
3. R2 Uw Rw2 D2 F D2 B' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw U' Uw2 R Fw' F2 D2 F' L' Rw' F L' B2 U' B Fw L' R' Fw' D2 F R' B L2 R F' Uw2 Rw2 U' F2 
4. D2 L Uw2 F' B' L' Fw' Rw' Uw F' U L U R Uw' L R' Fw' Uw Rw R U' D2 F2 Fw B Uw' B' Fw2 D F Rw2 R D2 F2 L D U2 B' U 
5. Uw D2 L2 B Uw Rw U B2 F2 D' Uw' L' F' Rw' F Fw' L U2 R L2 B Uw F B' D Fw' D2 F2 R D2 Rw2 F2 B' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw R Fw' R2 
6. L D2 L2 Uw' Fw' Uw D2 B Fw2 Uw L' D Uw' L Uw R U2 F U D' F2 D' U2 Uw L' B F' Fw2 Uw Rw2 D Uw' Fw' R' Fw' F B' Rw R L 
7. D2 Fw2 R2 Fw' L' Rw Fw' Rw B' U Fw L2 Uw' D2 B2 F2 Rw F Uw' R' U2 R' B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R Uw' U D R2 F2 Uw R' B' U' Fw2 D R' U 
8. U B' Fw' Uw R B Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 D2 R2 D2 Uw2 F' Rw' B Uw2 Rw2 Uw B' F2 R' B Uw' Rw U2 R F Uw F Uw2 B' L' Uw Fw F L2 B2 Uw 
9. R2 F' U' F2 D Fw' D2 L D' Rw Uw' R2 Uw2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw' Fw U2 L Rw2 B2 D2 B R F2 Rw2 Fw Rw' D Fw2 L Rw' B U F' Rw2 U2 D' Uw 
10. F' D U Uw' L' Uw' D B2 L U D' L2 Rw2 D U' Fw Uw F' B2 R2 F2 Uw2 D Rw2 Fw' Uw' F2 R' Rw' Fw2 U Rw R2 F2 Rw2 U2 D2 L2 F R 
11. F Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 D' U' Fw' D2 B2 U' F B Rw R2 L' F L U2 D Rw R' Uw' B D U F D' R' L Uw2 Rw2 F' Uw R Uw2 B U Fw 
12. Fw' R F' B2 L' D' F' R' D' B' Uw' R2 F Uw' F Rw' Uw D' L' Uw2 R' D B2 L Rw F2 Uw' Rw' B' U L Rw' B F2 U2 F2 D Fw' B F



*5x5*​


Spoiler



1. F' Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw' R2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' Rw Lw' Dw' B' L U2 Bw Rw2 B2 Rw' Uw L' R' F' L F Bw Dw Uw D' Fw Dw2 Rw F Lw Fw F' B Bw2 U Uw' Lw U L' B' Fw' Dw2 Bw' L' Dw2 Rw Dw' Fw' L2 Bw Dw' D2 L' D R2 
2. R' Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' R2 D' F' L R' Uw' Dw2 F' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 Dw Fw D2 B' D2 Lw Fw2 L' Rw2 R Fw2 B Rw2 R2 U Rw Fw' Rw2 F Rw2 B D F Dw' L Dw Bw' B' L' Bw2 L Rw Uw F' Lw R' D' Dw Uw2 U' F' Lw2 
3. Uw U L F' D R Dw L' B2 D R' Dw' Fw' B Dw R Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw U' L' D2 Uw2 U' L2 R' Uw Fw' R Rw2 D B Bw Dw B2 R Dw' U' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' Dw' L' Dw2 Rw Lw' L' Uw2 Dw B2 Dw' R' U2 D' Fw U2 D' R' 
4. Fw' Rw Fw2 F' Bw2 B' Dw2 F D R2 U2 R Dw R' D2 R Rw2 F Lw2 Bw U2 L2 Dw2 U' Lw F2 Fw Bw2 Dw Uw2 L Dw2 Uw' Lw2 D' Rw2 F B2 Dw B' D' U Bw' U2 R' Dw2 F2 Uw Bw2 Fw Dw' D' Lw' L Bw Fw F2 B2 Lw B 
5. R2 U B' Dw2 B Uw' F2 D' B' Bw' Dw Bw2 L2 D Dw L2 R Uw Bw' Fw Dw' B U' Fw' U' Uw Bw2 D Fw2 F R2 Rw' Bw Lw L2 D' Dw B2 F L' Uw2 Lw B' Uw2 Bw2 L2 Fw2 Rw Bw U2 Uw F' L Dw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' Dw2 Lw2 F'



*6x6*​


Spoiler



1. 2B' 2L 2F' R2 U 2F2 3U' 3R' 2B 3R' 2F U' R2 2B' 2D' U' 3R2 2U 2L2 L2 D' B 2R' D 2U F2 2U' R' 3R' B' 3U' F2 2U 2D2 B' F2 R2 D2 3U2 2B2 3R 2U2 2L2 B' D' 3F B2 2R D2 3U L2 2L2 2U 3F' F 3U2 2L 2F U 2L2 2F' 2B2 B2 3U' 3F 2F2 2R2 D' 2U2 3R' R' L' 2F2 2R 2U' 2R2 2D 2L2 R' 2F' 
2. L' B2 2R2 2U2 B 2B2 L2 U' 3F F 2R B2 F2 U2 F' 2B2 D B U2 3R 2U' U' D 2D' 3U2 2L' 3U' U2 2R D2 3R' 2D2 3F' 2B 2U2 2F' 2B' F 3F' L2 2B2 2F2 R2 2D 3U 2B F 2U' L2 2R' 2D 3U2 U 3R2 U' 3U 2F' R' U2 2R' 3F 2U F2 2R' F U 2D2 2B2 U2 3R' 3U2 3R' 3U2 F2 3R2 2D' B 3U2 2L D' 
3. 2F' 2U 2D' R 2B2 3F 2D 2F' B' F2 3R2 R 2D2 D2 3R 3U' U2 3R F 2L2 D2 2L 2F' R D 3U2 2B2 U' 2B' 2D2 R 2U' L2 2D2 3F 2B' F2 2D' B' 3R D' 2B' 3F' 2F2 2U' 2D B2 3U 2D' D2 3F' D2 U 2D 2B' 3R2 L' 2U2 3U 3R 3F B' U R2 U' 3F2 2R U2 F 2B2 B' 3F2 3R' 3U2 2D2 3F2 L' 2B2 3R2 3U2 
4. F' 3R2 F B 2F' D' 2R F D2 2L' 2U2 U 3R' L2 B' 2U F2 3R B2 3F2 U' 3U2 R 3R' 2B D' 3F2 2L R' 2R2 L' F2 3F 2U' 2L2 2F D' 3R' 2D' B U2 2B' L 2D 2B' D' 2B 3F' L2 2D 2U2 2F 2L' 3F2 2R' 2D2 2F 2R F' D B2 3U U' 2U 2F2 L' 3F 2D L2 2L 3F' L2 2F' 2R2 3U 2L 2R2 3R L' U2 
5. 2B2 2L 3F2 2F2 2D2 R2 B' 2F 2U2 2F 3U 2U2 2R' 2D2 R2 U R L2 F 2R2 3U 2U' B' 2L2 2F2 R' 3F2 U2 F' R 3F 2B2 3U' 2R2 3F' 2D' 2R' 2L' D2 U2 2L2 B 2F U' L2 R F L2 B 2B 3R' 2U2 2F B2 2R L' D U' 3R2 2U' L2 3F 2L2 2R 2U 3F2 B2 2U2 2B 2F' 2L 3U' B' D' R D' 2B2 B2 3U' D'



*7x7*​


Spoiler



1. B 2L 3F L F' 3R2 2U2 2F2 2B R' 2B L F' 3L' F 3U2 2D2 3L2 B2 2F2 L' 2R 2F 2R' 2D 3B 2R' 2D2 2U 3U' 2R2 3F' 3B2 U 3L' R' F' 3L2 U' F2 2R 3D 3F' 3U' 2F2 D2 3U2 2L2 3F2 U 3D2 3F B 3D' R' U2 2B' 2L 3L2 3U' 3F 3L' 3U R2 U' 2L 3D' F' 3R' 2F' 2R 3R2 D2 2L2 R U2 3R 2R' 2B2 B2 3B R 2R2 3F' B' 3R2 2D2 3R2 R2 2F2 B 3D2 2B 3L 2U F' 2R2 L' 3B 2F2 
2. 3F2 U2 3D2 2L2 U B2 3U U F' 2U 3L' 2F 2R 2L 2U 3U 3D' U2 D' B' 3F' D 2R' 2D' B' 2R 2U' 2B 2R' 2F' F2 R2 2L' 2U2 3L2 L 3U D U 3L2 2L L 2R' U' 2D2 B 3L2 R' 2R' 3U 2B2 2F' B R' 3B' D2 3B 2U' 3F' F' L2 U2 R' D2 3F L 3R' 2R' F2 3D2 U2 B 2U' U' 3D2 3U' 2B 2R' 2F R2 B 2B2 2F2 U2 F' 3B2 2D' 2U' D' 3F' 2U U' 3L' 3D2 3B' R' 2L2 3L2 3U2 2F2 
3. 3B 3D' 2R2 3R2 L F' 2U' U2 3R' 3F 3R' F B' R2 2B L 2D 2L' F L' 2U2 2L' U' L2 2B' 2R2 3D 3R2 2U 3B2 2D U' 2B2 2D2 2U' B2 R2 3F' 2R 3L 2B 3D2 B2 2D B L' D2 F2 2R 2U 3R2 R' 2D2 2L 3L2 2U' 3B2 3D 2D' D 3R' 3D' R 2D2 3F' 2L2 2B B2 F 2R2 L U 3R2 2R2 L2 2U2 2B 3U 3R 2D' 2L 3R F2 L2 2D 3F' 3D2 3U' R 2F2 3U2 R D 2R' U 2U2 3D 2L' 3D' 2B' 
4. 3L2 L' 2F' 3B' 3D 3F 2D2 2F2 3F U' 2F2 3L2 2L R2 F 2L2 R' B2 2R' D' 2U' L2 F U2 3U2 3R2 L' 3F2 L 3D2 D' 2F2 U' 3F2 2B' 2F' 2D 2U 3L F' 3D 3F 2R' 2L' 3D U2 2R' 2D 3B2 3F 3U2 3D 2L 2U' 2F' F' 3D' 3U D' 2U B 3B' 2L 3L2 2D 2L 3B 3D' 2L B 2R2 3R 3D2 R 3U2 U' 2B 3D' 2B 2U L' 3U 3L2 2U' 2B' 2D 2L' R' L' 2U' R2 B' 2L 3U' F 2D' 3B 2R' 2U' 3F 
5. 3L 2D 2B' 3F2 2U D 2F2 3U 3D2 D' 2D L 2B2 2R' 3F2 F D2 3L2 D' 3L B 2U2 F2 3U2 2R 2D2 3B 2B2 R' 2L' U2 2D2 L' 3R2 B2 2L2 2D' 3D' D2 3F2 3L F2 3F2 3B' 3L2 2U 3B 3U2 2R2 3R2 F B2 3R' 2R' L' B 3F' 3B U2 3B D' 2D' R' 3R2 U 3B2 2D' 2F F 2D F 2D' U 3R2 3F' 2R F' 2D' 3U2 2R2 3L 2D2 R2 3F2 B' 2B2 R2 2D' B 2D' 2F 3U D' 2L' 2F2 2L' 3L 3D2 2D' B'



*8x8*​


Spoiler



1. r 4r' R' 3l f2 b' L D l B' 3b l 3b' 3d2 u' b' U F2 4f2 l 4f2 3u' 3r2 3u2 4u u' 3d' F 3l b' F2 r 3r' 3u 3d2 4r2 D b2 3l2 3f 4f2 u2 3u f' U 4f b' l 4f 3f' 3d b' U' B' 3r2 l u' d2 3l2 r 3d' F 4r2 l' U' 3f2 u2 L' B2 4r2 d' 3b l b 3d' 3l R b 3r 4u2 3f2 3b L' 3f R2 4f 3u2 3r2 u' 3d L2 l 3b 4r u2 3l2 R' L2 b u 3u 4f B' 3f2 l2 3f f2 R u2 3r' 3d' F r' L' R2 U' 4r' 3u F 3r' 
2. 3u' 3b' 4r B2 l 3b 3u B2 l' D2 3b' 4u2 B 3f' 3b 3d' D2 u' 4f d2 b2 4u 3d d B 4f U2 D' d f2 3b' 4u2 f2 3r2 b' R d2 3d' L' 3l R2 d 4r2 l' F' 4f2 f2 d2 u2 F' U d2 3u2 L 3u 3d2 B' 4r' 3r r' f2 3b' D L' l f F l2 B2 r F2 3b U2 3f' f' 4f l' B 3l2 U2 r' 3u' f2 r2 D2 r2 4f2 r 3d2 d' 3r2 3l2 U2 L2 l u2 F B l F' 4u' 3l R2 r' B' 3f2 3r2 R f2 3u2 3r' D l' 3l2 4f F U 3u2 B U 
3. L' 3l2 r 4r 4f2 d B2 3l2 3b' 3u2 3r' 4r L2 3b' 3u 3r2 3f d' 4u2 3b' u' 4u r' 3u 3f l' U R' B' 4f' D U' l2 B 4u2 b r 3r 4f F2 u2 4r2 4f2 u 4u2 4f' 3r B2 3b2 R' 3u' 4u 3d L' u2 4f2 D 3l2 3b 4r2 d' F' d2 f B2 d2 3u' 3b' 4r d' 4u' 4f' R' 4u 3r2 4u2 L 3r' 3b' L f 3r2 l' L2 3f D2 3f' 3l U r' D' f' r 3b 3r2 D2 r' d2 f 3f r 3l' d r2 u2 D2 f' r2 R2 3b F2 4f u 3l u2 l2 3u2 3d2 b l



Good luck guys


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 1, 2013)

Round 40

*4x4x4*: (1:06.30), 56.14, 53.80, 1:00.03, 53.13, (46.63), 1:03.30, 56.79, 53.91, 51.41, 54.16, 56.47 = *55.91*


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 3, 2013)

4x4: 52.74, 46.61, 49.90, 46.60, (53.97), 51.55, (45.59), 46.27, 48.24, 49.05, 48.70, 52.87 = *49.25*


----------



## mycube (Sep 3, 2013)

4x4x4: 49.49 52.56 50.90 52.03 49.60 48.12 50.40 49.93 (48.01) 49.08 51.59 (53.71) = 50.37
out of practice
5x5x5: (94.46) 92.44 93.59 93.32 (79.09) = 1:33.12
nice single.
6x6x6: (183.57) 181.77 181.46 (176.49) 177.66 = 3:00.30

7x7x7: 247.15 (249.60) (238.78) 249.10 243.64 = 6:06.63
8x8x8: 7:09.95 6:55.74 6:55.46 = 7:00.38


----------



## KCuber (Sep 8, 2013)

*Round 40 Results​*
*4x4​*
1. 49.25 _TheZenith27_
2. 50.37 _mycube_
3. 55.91 _FaLoL_

*5x5-8x8*​
1. _mycube_ 

*Round 41 Scrambles*​
*4x4​*
1. B2 U B' Rw' U' R Fw Rw Fw2 B F Uw B Fw2 R' Rw' D R' U' Rw F2 Fw' B2 Uw F Uw' U2 R Uw' Fw' D2 R' B2 Rw B Uw U' R' Uw R 
2. L R' U' D2 F Uw' Rw Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 Fw' L' F Fw' Rw' R' Fw2 Rw D' Fw' L' R U2 Fw' L' Uw R Rw' Uw F2 R U' D B R' Rw2 F U2 L' 
3. Fw Rw' F2 Rw2 R' U2 L' U2 Uw2 R' U2 R2 Rw B L2 B' Fw2 L2 F' R2 L U' L Fw2 U Rw' U2 F' D Rw U' L B' D2 U B' F2 Uw2 L Uw2 
4. U' Fw' B2 U' B' D' Uw' U' R' F Fw2 B2 Rw2 D' R2 Uw Fw' U2 R2 L D' Fw2 D2 Uw' B' U R' F B Rw' D Rw Uw' Fw' L D' Uw' U L2 B' 
5. F B R F' B Uw F' D2 B Fw' D Fw' R2 F' U' R F L Uw U2 B' Fw' U' D R U2 Fw' B' Uw' F2 Fw' B Rw F Rw' Uw B' L' R2 Fw 
6. B2 Uw2 B' F L' D2 F' B' L2 Uw B Uw2 B' Rw F' Uw2 D' F' Fw' D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw F2 D' Rw2 B' Uw' U2 D2 L F L' D' L Rw' R 
7. D' R2 B Rw2 U D L Uw' Fw' D2 B' U2 R F' U Fw R F' U' Uw2 R U2 D2 Uw B Fw2 D L2 D2 B' Uw' U Rw Fw' R' F' R F' B2 Rw 
8. Rw U R F Rw L2 B' F2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F2 L2 Rw D2 R2 Rw' B' F2 Uw Rw D B U Fw Rw' B2 L D Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 F2 L D' R' F' R 
9. R2 Fw' Rw D' U' B Fw2 R2 F' Rw' D B2 D2 B2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 B F U' Rw' D' Uw' L F D' B F2 R' F' R D Rw' R Uw R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw 
10. L' Fw' Rw F2 D2 U' R' Uw' U B L' D2 U B' U' R Fw' B U2 Rw' Uw' F' B2 Uw2 R2 B2 R2 Fw2 B2 Rw' F' L R Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw R2 D2 Rw 
11. Rw2 F' U Fw F Uw2 R2 Fw' U Uw' D Rw L' Fw2 L' B2 D2 R L' Fw R2 B Fw2 L2 F Uw R Rw D U B L' U' R U2 B U B U' L2 
12. B' Fw Rw R' D' L2 F' U Uw2 D L2 Uw L2 U Rw' L F Rw D2 B Rw F L' F' Fw2 U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D B2 F' Uw2 U D2 Fw Rw' U' R D'

*5x5​*
1. Rw2 Fw' Lw Dw' Uw2 F Dw Fw2 Bw' Lw2 R2 U2 Lw2 Rw' L' B U2 Uw' Rw B' Bw' R F Uw2 Rw2 U' Uw2 Lw2 Rw' B Fw' R Bw' Uw2 Dw Fw2 Rw2 L2 R' Uw' L2 Dw' Bw' Dw2 U Lw Fw' R' B2 U2 F L2 Dw F2 Dw Bw Lw' Bw2 B' Fw 
2. Uw B Bw D R Fw B' F Bw' Lw2 U' Lw Uw' Lw L' F Fw' Lw' B L2 F2 Bw L B2 Fw2 U2 B L Rw' Bw2 D' U Dw Fw Uw' Dw' Bw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 U2 Bw B' F U2 B' L Uw2 Dw D' Rw R2 U2 Fw2 L2 B U Fw D' 
3. Bw Uw2 Dw2 Lw B2 Uw' Dw' Fw2 L2 B2 L' F2 Bw D Dw2 Fw2 F L Fw' Uw' Dw U' D' B' Uw Dw2 Bw B D2 Uw Lw Uw' F2 Uw2 Lw' B2 D' Dw2 Rw Uw D' Fw2 Lw2 Uw D' Fw2 L' U2 F Dw D2 Fw Uw Lw' L2 U' Fw R' Dw2 L2 
4. U2 Dw D' R' F2 L D Bw F' L2 Uw2 Rw Bw' Rw Bw' B2 R F2 Dw' Fw2 B Bw2 D2 Lw2 Rw L' D F Bw2 Uw2 Dw' Lw L2 Rw Bw' Fw' B2 R' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' F Lw' Bw2 Dw Uw2 L' Dw2 F' L Lw' Rw' B Bw' L2 F' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 
5. D' Rw Uw' Bw' Dw2 U D' Bw' R Fw2 Lw Dw Bw Fw' Uw2 B R Uw F' L' U' B Bw Fw' F Rw D' R L2 Rw' Dw2 Fw F R' Bw' D' U' Uw2 F R2 B2 F2 Uw Bw' L' D' U Fw' Bw Lw' Uw2 Dw2 U' Lw2 Rw Bw2 U2 Rw Bw2 F2

*6x6​*
1. L' 2B2 L' 3U R2 2R2 F D' 2B B 3R' R' D' L' D' 3F B 3R 2F' L' 2D2 R2 F U' 3U 3R2 R' B2 3U 2B L2 2U2 B 2B 3F 2L D' F U2 3F' 2B2 U 3U2 2F2 3F2 2U' L U' 2F2 2R' F2 D' 2F2 2R2 U2 3U2 B' F R' 2U 2D F 2D 2R' U F 3F' L2 R' 2B2 3R R2 3F 3U D 2L2 F 2B' 2R' 2B 
2. 3F2 D 2U B' 3R2 2F2 2L 2D' 2R2 B 2D' 2L2 2R 2B' R 3U' 2R' 3F' 2L 3R R2 L' 2B' B' 2U B2 3R' 3U D' B' 2B 3F' 3U2 2L' B 2F 2B L' F 2D 2R2 R2 3U' L' U 2R2 B D L2 2U2 2D F R2 D' 2U 3R' 2R' 3F' 2B U B' R2 U' D 3U 2F' 3R2 2B' 3U 2D' B D R' B' 2D 3R' L 3U' L 2B' 
3. 2R2 2B' 2U R2 2R 2U2 3U2 2D' R 2B2 2R F2 2R 2U2 D L' D2 2F' 2U' R L' 3R' 2L2 3U 2R2 3R2 3U 2B U2 2L' 2F' 2B' 3F2 2L' R 2B2 F D2 3R 2U2 3F B2 2L 2U' B' U' 2U F2 3F D' 3F2 B' 2B 3R 2F2 B2 F L' 3F2 L 3F2 2R 2U' 2F' 3U2 L2 3F' F 2D 3F2 2L L 2R2 2D F R' 3R' B 2R2 2F' 
4. 3R2 B' U2 F' 3R2 2R 2L 2B 2U' 2L' 3U' 2L2 2F 3F2 B' 3U' L R' 2B L 2U 3U2 3F' L2 R' 2U2 3F F2 R 3R 2B2 U 2F' 3U' 3F2 B' 2L' D 2U' 3U2 3F U' 3R B' R2 2F' 2U2 B2 2U2 F' 2L2 D 2R2 R 2B 3U' 3R2 2D2 2F2 R D2 2L2 2U' 2L2 D 2F2 R2 D' 2F' D' F' R 2L2 L' 2D 3R 2R 2U 2L2 D 
5. 2B' 3R2 2U' 2L2 2U' 2R F2 R 3R2 2F U' 2B2 D L 2F2 2B L F' 3U' 3F D2 F2 B2 2F U' B' 2F' 2L2 B' 2L2 3R 2F2 U' D B' U' 2F2 3R2 F2 D' R' 2F' 2D 2B' 2U' 2D2 F' L 3F' U' 2B D2 3R' 2D2 F 3F 2F 2D2 L2 2L 2D 2L 3F2 D' 2U2 L' 2L 2R' 3F2 L' U2 2L' 2D 3R' 2R' B2 2U' 3R' 3U 2F

*7x7*​
1. 2R2 3R' 2D' 3U 3F' 3D' 2R' 3B F' L' 2U' 3D D F 2D 3B' U2 2R 2U' L 2R 3F2 2L' 2B2 2U 2B F R2 2D2 2F L2 3F 3B' 3U' F2 U2 2L' 3B 2U' 3U U' 2L2 2F' 2D2 U' 3R 2D 2U 2F R2 B' 2L' 3R' L' D2 2U' B 2B' 3F2 U D2 2R2 3U' 2U 3D' 2F' F' B' 2L2 B2 2L' 2U' R 2B2 2L 2B2 2L' L 3L 2U' 2R2 3B2 2L' 2D' 2R' 3F 2D' 3F' 2L' 3F 2F 2D 3B 3R' 2U 3D2 3U' 3F2 2F2 R 
2. L F' B' 2F2 2U2 3U2 3D U2 3B2 2B' 2R2 3U' 3F 2B 2D 2B' D 3D' U' 2R2 2D B2 3F' 2D2 L' D' B2 F L 3R 2R2 2B2 3R2 2L' 2R' 2U F2 3D' 3F' 3B2 2L2 R U 2U2 2R2 2B' 3D' 2B 2L 3R 2R2 D' 2F 2B' R2 3R 3F2 3L' 2D2 3R' 2F2 2R U' 3B' L F2 2U2 3L2 3B' L 2L' 2F' 2R' 2U' 2F' 2U' D2 B' D F 3B2 3L L2 2L 2R' 2U2 2D' 2B 2R2 3D2 2F2 3F2 L' 3R' 3F2 D' 2F L 2D2 3R2 
3. 2F 2U2 L2 U2 2L2 2B' 2U' R' D' B' 2B 3U2 2F2 2D2 2R2 3L2 2B 3L2 F' 2U 3D2 2R2 2F' 2L' 3R 2D' 3F2 3R2 2U2 2F2 L 3D' 2U2 2B B' 3L' 3F' 2B' U B' 2U 2R 2L2 U' 2F2 D' R 2L2 U' 2R 3D' 3R2 3L B2 L2 F 2L' F2 U 3U' 3B2 F2 2B 3F2 L' R2 2D 2F2 3F 2D2 2L' 2B' 2D2 U D2 2B' L2 3L' 3D F D' 2L2 U2 2F' 3B L2 2B2 2D' 3B' D2 3R F' B' 3R2 3B2 2U D' 3R' 3F' 3U2 
4. 3F2 2F D U' F B2 3B 3U' L2 3L2 2B R2 L' 3R 2U2 L' R' 2L2 U2 2D' 3U2 3L' 3U' 3R R 3D 3L2 R 2F2 3U2 2F F2 D U F D2 B 3B L B F' 2U2 R2 F2 3R 2U F2 3R2 2L2 F' L2 3D F' 3B2 2R' 2U2 U2 2F2 2R 3U B' 3U 2F' U2 D2 2L 3B R2 3F' 2B F' 2R 2U 3B2 R' B' 2R R' 2B 3D 2B' 3F2 2L2 F' 3L2 2L2 2U2 L' 3U' 3D D' 2B 3L2 2D 2U' 2R2 3B2 3U 3F 2L 
5. 2B2 3F2 2F2 R2 3R' 3L' 2B' B 2F' F U' B' U 3U' 3D 2B' 3F 3U' 3F2 3B2 3R2 2L2 D2 3R 2U2 3U' 2D2 3D2 2B B2 3L2 3B' 3D2 3R2 3F' 2R2 2F2 3B' 3F2 3U2 L2 2F U2 3B F U2 D' 2L2 2R B' U2 2F 3D' 3B' 2F2 3F2 2L' L F' 3R2 2F2 3U' 2F F R2 U' 3U2 D' L D' 2B 2U 2F 2L' L B 3R2 R 2U' D2 2B' 3U 2L' 2B R' 2B' U2 3F2 3B2 3D' F2 2D 2R 3B' 3D' U' 3R' 3U' 3R2 F

*8x8​*
1. U2 b' U d R2 d2 D 3u2 3d 3l b' 4r' 4f' 3f 3b F D' 3r2 3u 3d 3r2 r b2 3r F2 D2 3f2 3l f' u R f d' U' b 3u 3b2 4r2 R f' 3r2 4r 3d2 B2 b' L2 4r' 3l' f2 3b' 3f 4u' D 4r' r2 l' b' d' 3u 3f2 d' U u 3f' F f 3r' 3u' 4u' l' 3l B l2 3r' 3f' R' 4r f2 3f' r 3b2 B' L2 F d' 4r f2 b' R d2 r2 3r F D' f 3d l' 4r2 L 3u2 f' l L' 3r' u L2 3u b u 3b' U2 f2 4r' f' 3r2 3l' D' l2 3u f' 
2. 4r' r2 3r 3l2 L2 R d' b U 3d2 4r' 3l2 3b 4r' f 3r' 3f B' 3u B2 3b2 b 4r2 3r' 4u2 3d2 d f' 3d2 r F2 4f' L' 3l 3d b2 B U' r 3b L2 F2 l2 4u' d' b2 3d' F' 3f2 3r2 3f' L' 3f' u2 3r' 4r 3d' d2 l' 3u 3r b U2 D' 4f' 3r 3d L b2 d 3f b2 3l' r f' D2 4u 3b2 3l' R' 3f d' 3l2 3b2 b2 3d B2 l 3l u' 3f2 4f2 d2 U R2 3u D' d' f' F 3d 4f2 4u' f2 4r' 3r r2 3u 3r2 B2 U2 d2 3b' D B2 4r f2 3f D r 
3. r2 R 4f' 4r 3u' B2 L' 3b2 4f2 3r 3d2 R' B2 4u r2 3f 4r b2 3l' B' d D' 3r 3f' r2 b R2 u2 F' r f2 F2 B R2 L 4f2 l' 4r b' u2 F' 4u L d2 3u' r F2 3u2 u2 3f2 l2 F2 l L' B2 4r2 d2 F2 3f2 3u 4u2 U' b' 4u' d b2 u' 3r' 3f2 u B2 b2 R f 4r2 F 4r2 b' 3b B2 R' 3f2 F2 3d 3l U F 3u' 3b2 L2 D R 4r r L2 3d r 3b 4f2 l2 L 4u 3f 3r2 3l' 3f' u' 3f2 B2 3b2 3r2 4r' u' r' 4r' d' R' r2 4r' 3r 

So I'm considering changing the format to be similar to the 3x3 Race thread for 8/10/12 etc where you have a goal set by yourself and when you beat it you graduate and go onto another goal. Would you guys like something like that?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 8, 2013)

KCuber said:


> So I'm considering changing the format to be similar to the 3x3 Race thread for 8/10/12 etc where you have a goal set by yourself and when you beat it you graduate and go onto another goal. Would you guys like something like that?



I would prefer a goal-oriented thread. (example: Sub-1/50/45/40/35)


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 8, 2013)

5x5: 1:39.67, 1:32.25, 1:25.83, 1:22.31, 1:35.57 = 1:31.22
6x6: 3:17.17, 3:07.51, 3:29.05, 2:59.39, 3:22.85 = 3:15.84


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 10, 2013)

Round 41

*4x4x4*: 56.06, (1:03.24), 59.54, 54.06, 54.94, 52.99, (46.30), 54.24, 54.28, 57.10, 53.39, 1:03.02 = *55.96*
*5x5x5*: 1:55.92, (1:37.53), 1:38.95, 1:45.43, (1:58.30) = *1:46.77*


----------



## SittingDeath (Sep 16, 2013)

4x4x4 cube
2013-sep-16 09:03:58 - 09:46:09

Mean: 2:09.44
Average: 2:08.19
Best time: 1:58.40
Median: 2:06.26
Worst time: 2:33.08
Standard deviation: 10.55

Best average of 5: 2:02.29
7-11 - (1:58.40) 2:06.21 (2:24.83) 2:00.09 2:00.56

Best average of 12: 2:08.19
1-12 - 2:19.37 (2:33.08) 2:11.73 1:59.06 2:06.30 2:08.66 (1:58.40) 2:06.21 2:24.83 2:00.09 2:00.56 2:05.04

1. 2:19.37 
2. 2:33.08
3. 2:11.73 
4. 1:59.06
5. 2:06.30 
6. 2:08.66 
7. 1:58.40
8. 2:06.21 
9. 2:24.83
10. 2:00.09 
11. 2:00.56
12. 2:05.04


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 20, 2013)

Round 41

5x5 : (2:13.547), 2:09.480, 1:59.377, 2:08.985, (1:52.117) = 2:05.947
4x4 : 1:06.089[D], 57.186[O],1:04.205[D], 55.081, 51.609,57.140[D], 1:00.954[O], 51.804,1:05.814[O], 58.115[O], 54.184,47.635(PB) = 57.609
6x6: 4:27.254, 4:34.890, 4:26.411, 4:39.410, 4:27.204 = 4:29.783


----------



## mycube (Sep 22, 2013)

4x4x4: 49.69 49.98 53.86 46.40 (46.09) 49.77 49.58 (54.71) 52.29 48.41 49.96 51.12 = 50.11
5x5x5: 91.28 (92.90) 92.09 90.76 (90.75) = 1:31.38
6x6x6: (182.34) 179.48 181.72 (176.70) 178.10 = 2:59.77
7x7x7: 249.31 (246.00) (262.83) 250.99 256.68 = 4:12.33


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 22, 2013)

mycube said:


> 4x4x4: 49.69 49.98 53.86 46.40 (46.09) 49.77 49.58 (54.71) 52.29 48.41 49.96 51.12 = 50.11
> 5x5x5: 91.28 (92.90) 92.09 90.76 (90.75) = 1:31.38
> 6x6x6: (182.34) 179.48 181.72 (176.70) 178.10 = 2:59.77
> 7x7x7: 249.31 (246.00) (262.83) 250.99 256.68 = 4:12.33



Wow nice.
Those 5x5 solves are VERY consistent.


----------



## no name (Sep 23, 2013)

6x6: 2:54.00, 2:49.83, 2:45.29, 3:14.35, 3:23.96 = 2:59.39 
2 last solves were fail ==


----------

